# Seguimento Europa 2012



## MSantos (1 Jan 2012 às 03:15)

Agora que o Novo Ano já começou decidi abrir o novo tópico de seguimento para a Europa

Bons registos pessoal 

Dentro de poucos dias estarei novamente na Polónia


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2012 às 16:20)

Feliz Ano Novo a todos,

Neste primeiro dia do ano, sigo com -7ºC, céu encoberto e dia calmo e muito branco.


----------



## Fernando (1 Jan 2012 às 23:40)

Contra todas as previsões acaba de cair um bom nevão em Bialystok, Polónia.
Incrível as temperaturas na Europa central / Europa do norte para esta noite. Poznan segue com 8º, Frankfurt 13º e mesmo Oslo segue com 8º. Ate nas Ilhas Svalbard, acima do círculo polar ártico, a temperatura é positiva !!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2012 às 12:56)

Fernando disse:


> Contra todas as previsões acaba de cair um bom nevão em Bialystok, Polónia.
> Incrível as temperaturas na Europa central / Europa do norte para esta noite. Poznan segue com 8º, Frankfurt 13º e mesmo Oslo segue com 8º. Ate nas Ilhas Svalbard, acima do círculo polar ártico, a temperatura é positiva !!



Dzien Dobry

Dentro de poucos dias também vou estar em Bialystok, para o meu Ultimo mês de Erasmus, (pena ser só mais um mês)

A neve foi muito escaça nos Meses de Outubro Novembro e Dezembro em Bialystok, esperemos que seja melhor em Janeiro


----------



## irpsit (2 Jan 2012 às 18:19)

Uma maneira interessante de ver o aquecimento global é ver também os extremos causados quando há entradas persistentes de ar quente do sul, ou de ar frio persistentemente do norte.

Aqui na Islândia temos tido uma longíssima entrada polar há mais de um mês, de mesmo assim a temperatura mais baixa que tive foi de -20ºC, que são mínimos normais para onde vivo num Inverno. Há umas décadas, uma entrada polar como a que tive agora, traría-me temperaturas a chegar aos -30ºC.
Por contraste, se os ventos soprarem de sul durante umas horas, tenho temperaturas facilmente a chegar aos +10ºC, algo que seria impensável há umas décadas. 

Isto indicia, que mesmo com entradas polares longíssimas, o ar polar já não é tão frio como era. E do mesmo modo, o ar subtropical está cada vez a trazer temperaturas mais elevadas (ou seja, mais quente).

Mas uma maneira mais científica de verificar isto, é fazer a média de todo o hemisfério norte (no meio dos extremos quentes e frios) e ver ou não se a temperatura está a subir. Pelo menos 2010 foi muito acima da média (apesar do inverno frio na Europa).

No global, o ano de 2011 teve uma temperatura bastante acima da média, na maioria dos meses. Este último Dezembro foi uma excepção. (Sigo hoje com -14ºC após máxima de -10ºC)


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2012 às 23:48)

As temperaturas mínimas de hoje nas cidades de Europa foram em Grecia e Macedonia, algo pouco habitual. -17ºC em Bitola (Macedonia) e -18ºC em Florina (Grecia).





tOP 10 europa


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

Sigo com -17ºC após máxima de -12ºC.
Adoro ver o mapa das temperaturas nestes dias limpos.

Tanta disparidade entre estações tão próximas.
Há locais na costa com -16ºC e uns kms ao lado outros com 0ºC ou -4ºC.
E o mesmo nesta zona do interior.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2012 às 22:26)

Nesta cálida noite de janeiro em Europa, a minha cidade (A Coruña) é a mais cálida do continente


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2012 às 23:39)

Sigo com -18ºC e uma noite limpa e tranquila.

Será que estou no caminho de um novo recorde mínimo?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

*Ventos de mais de 160 km/h atingem Reino Unido*

O Reino Unido enfrenta desde a segunda-feira (2) tempestades e ventos de até 160 km/h em todas as regiões. O mau tempo provocou alagamentos, falta de luz e suspensões nos transportes. Os ventos chegaram a mais de 175 km/h na Irlanda do Norte, 160 km/h na Escócia e 144 km/h no País de Gales. Na cidade de Kent (a 90 km ao sul de Londres), um homem morreu após ter seu carro atingido por uma árvore derrubada pela tempestade. Segundo o jornal britânico "The Guardian", cerca de 70 mil pessoas na Escócia e 10 mil na Irlanda do Norte estão sem eletricidade. Algumas casas da região tiveram a estrutura afetada pelos ventos.
As rotas de trens para norte e leste da Inglaterra e a Escócia estão suspensas devido às tempestades e não têm previsão de retorno devido ao fechamento de pontes e estações. O aeroporto de Glasgow está fechado e o de Edimburgo possui poucos momentos de abertura. Já os barcos que cruzam o Canal da Mancha entre Dover e Calais, na França, tiveram a circulação interrompida.
A região sofre com o mau tempo desde o Natal, mas a situação piorou após o feriado de Ano Novo. De acordo com institutos meteorológicos locais, os ventos devem diminuir na quinta-feira (5).

Fonte: Jornal Agora

*Ventos acima dos 100 km/hora varrem costa norte da Alemanha*

A costa norte da Alemanha foi esta noite atingida por uma tempestade com ventos acima dos cem quilómetros por hora. A cidade de Hamburgo e a ilha de Sylt foram as zonas mais afetadas. A ilha ficou mesmo isolada do continente. A ligação ferroviária teve de ser suspensa por causa do mau tempo que deve continuar até amanhã. As previsões apontam para a continuação dos ventos fortes e queda de neve acima dos 500 metros, mas agora para as regiões mais a sul do país.

Fonte: SIC

*Germany ravaged by New Year's storms*

People in Germany awoke after Tuesday night’s storm to scenes of destruction. The system of low pressure, known as “*Ulli*,” caused high winds and violent seas across the north of the country. In North Rhine-Westphalia, trucks were blown over by winds reaching speeds of over 100 kilometres per hour. One unfortunate family had their roof destroyed by a falling tree and several roads have been blocked due to excessive amounts of debris on the tarmac.
Up north, coastal regions were battered by huge waves and ferry passengers had to wade through flood water to disembark. The stormy weather did, however, produce an especially low tide on many of the country’s beaches, which, combined with dramatic cloud formations, lead to a beautiful sunrise in some areas. 
Meteorologists at the German Weather Service (DWD) have forecast another stormy night on Thursday and preparations, such as felling unstable trees, are under way in several states as winds of over 100 kilometres per hour are feared. 

Fonte: The Local

*As previsões apontam para tempestades de neve na Europa Central, nomeadamente no sul da Alemanha, a partir da tarde de amanhã, quinta-feira. O vento poderá atingir rajadas acima dos 100 km/h, nomeadamente em áreas mais elevadas:*

http://www.storm-chasing.de/


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2012 às 16:38)

Tempestade *ANDREA* (Alemanha): Previsão de rajadas de vento até aos 180 km/h ...

ACTUALIZAÇÕES SOBRE A TEMPESTADE AQUI






Meteoalarm

*Actualização: registo de rajadas de 270 Km/h na Suiça ...* (ver aqui)


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

Día muito cálido em Espanha. Valencia aeroporto superou o seu recorde de janeiro, hoje com 26ºC.





Inclusive na cordilheira de Pirineos, Benasque um local a 1100 metros 18ºC. 

Saúdos.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2012 às 21:46)

Sigo com -4ºC máxima actual, após mínima de -11ºC.
Ontem temperaturas à volta dos -7 a -14ºC

Céu continua encoberto e a prevista tempestade já a passar em cima no satélite, mas ainda não caiu qualquer precipitação nem vento forte. Deve vir mais lá para a meia noite.

Essas notícias de 27º em Espanha e ventos de 180km/h na Alemanha é algo brutal.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2012 às 12:59)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -4ºC máxima actual, após mínima de -11ºC.
> Ontem temperaturas à volta dos -7 a -14ºC
> 
> Céu continua encoberto e a prevista tempestade já a passar em cima no satélite, mas ainda não caiu qualquer precipitação nem vento forte. Deve vir mais lá para a meia noite.
> ...



Sim Irpsit, enquanto você está aterido de frío, em Valencia na praia com 26ºC. A noite foi muito quente tambem com uma minima de 16ºC, mas quase toda a noite entre 18ºC e 20ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

> *Mau tempo atinge o norte da Europa*
> 
> Video
> 
> O vento e a chuva forte já provocaram um morto na Bélgica. Na Holanda, choveu mais durante a semana do que é habitual em todo o mês de Janeiro. 4 localidades no norte do país foram evacuadas por risco de rutura de um dique. Também a França, a Córsega e a Áustria estão a ser afectadas por esta vaga de mau tempo.


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/article1197472.ece


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2012 às 18:39)

Impresionante, 28.8ºC em Coín (Málaga)!!!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

Sonneberg (400 m, Alemanha):


FreestyleAndreas1981


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2012 às 20:36)

Boas, estou de novo por Terras Polacas

Durante o voo de Lisboa para Varsovia, foi possivel ver bastante áreas coberta de neve quando sobrevoava o Sul da Alemanha, na Polónia nenhum sinal de neve acumulada, nem em Varsovia nem no caminho para Bialystok 

Aqui em Bialystok o IM Polaco regista neste momento 1.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

Áustria: largos milhares de pessoas isoladas pela tempestade *Andrea*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-brbyORX_IU"]Innsbruck-Linie3winter2012.mov      - YouTube[/ame]

paschberg


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2012 às 01:08)

Últimas 24 horas foram alucinantes aqui.

Primeiro nevou intensamente mesmo, durante a noite, para depois passar a períodos de chuva forte durante o resto do dia e noite de agora. A temperatura tem sido praticamente à volta dos zero, máxima de +2ºC, mínima de -2ºC. A imensa neve acumulada nem derreteu, apenas ficou imenso gelo nas estradas. Como uma pista de patinagem.

A destacar mesmo a chuva intensa que suavizou a imensa camada de neve tornando tudo numa mistura de neve, gelo e água.

Camada de neve continua à volta dos 60cm.


----------



## meteo (7 Jan 2012 às 01:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Impresionante, 28.8ºC em Coín (Málaga)!!!



É Verão em Málaga 
Mesmo máximas de 22-25ºC,não são pouco comuns nessa zona em Janeiro? 29ºC em Janeiro é absurdo.Nunca pensei que na peninsula Ibérica em Janeiro tal fosse possível.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2012 às 13:15)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bialystok, Nordeste da Polónia nevou ligeiramente durante a noite, é visível uma ligeira acumulação, por agora céu encoberto e *-0,4ºC*


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jan 2012 às 14:47)

meteo disse:


> É Verão em Málaga
> Mesmo máximas de 22-25ºC,não são pouco comuns nessa zona em Janeiro? 29ºC em Janeiro é absurdo.Nunca pensei que na peninsula Ibérica em Janeiro tal fosse possível.



A classificaçao final e oficial de AEMET de ontem





Incrível, e as mínimas pouco menos de 20ºC em locais na costa de Málaga e Murcia.


----------



## Zurich suiça (7 Jan 2012 às 16:18)

Isto começa a ficar deprimente , nada de neve nada de frio nada mesmo na europa central .
precisamos de um grande nevão que anime as coisas 
desculpem o off topic mas o sentimento é geral


----------



## irpsit (7 Jan 2012 às 19:39)

De facto tem sido um Janeiro animado.

Hoje vem nas notícias da BBC que caíu 1.2 metros de neve fresca, uma quantidade monstruosa de neve, nos Alpes na *Áustria* junto a Innsbruck. E várias ocorrências de avalanches.

No entanto, devido às temperaturas ainda elevadas, *Zurique e Viena* ainda não têm neve, o que é algo incrível nesta altura do ano. A tempestade com ventos de 150km/h deixou também milhares sem electricidade.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16456103

Isto vem na sequência deste inverno estar a ser muito quente em toda a Europa. *Moscovo* ainda segue com +5ºC, e a *Escandinávia* ainda não viu praticamente neve - mas uma série de violentas tempestades. No sul, o sul de *Espanha* registou ontem 29ºC de máxima!!

Aqui na *Islândia*, o ar quente também nos invadiu. Sigo com +2ºC e tem chovido imenso, ainda não derreteu a neve, mas as estradas e caminhos estão transformados em gelo puro. Não é muito comum vermos uma quantidade massiva de neve seguida de uma quantidade massiva de chuva para resultar na espessa camada de gelo que cobre agora a maioria do solo e estradas. E para amanhã prevê-se uma nova violenta tempestade (ventos com 150km/h ou mais).






Zurich suiça disse:


> Isto começa a ficar deprimente , nada de neve nada de frio nada mesmo na europa central .
> precisamos de um grande nevão que anime as coisas
> desculpem o off topic mas o sentimento é geral


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2012 às 00:34)

Noto agora que o padrão aqui na Islândia mudou e a entrada de ar mais quente tem começado a vencer sobre a entrada de mais polar.

E com o ínicio da anomalia quente na Islàndia, com a jet stream a virar aqui na Islandia para norte e um bloqueio na Escandinávia, se calhar, diria eu, vem aí a primeira vaga polar para a Europa nas próximas semanas.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2012 às 14:57)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bialystok tivemos neve fraca durante a madrugada e manhã, chegando para cobrir as superfícies com uma camada de neve muito fina que não devia chegar sequer a meio centímetro, agora durante a tarde a neve tem derretido devido à temperatura ligeiramente positiva. Neste momento 0.3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

Pouca neve este ano na Europa.
Sofía e Sarajevo estao entre as poucas capitais com neve no solo, ja desde há bastantes semanas.

Sofía hoje, um día mais com neve


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2012 às 21:14)

Ok, a Islândia é agora solidária com o calor deste inverno europeu.

Todo o país teve hoje temperaturas positivas, incluindo no interior.

Junto à costa, houve mesmo estações a registrar hoje +12.2ºC, algo bem quente para o inverno islandês. E no interior, o efeito fohn causou estações nos glaciares a registarem +7ºC.

Eu tive uma máxima de +3ºC, pois estive exposto ao vento - num dia em que a chuva derreteu 30cm dos 70cm originais de neve (no que chamei "*o grande derretimento*"), e transformou as estradas em rings de patinagem com camadas de gelo de 30cm de espessura!

Um desastre! É horrível, não dá para caminhar ou conduzir lá fora. Caminhar provoca quedas frequentes mesmo com crampons (sem crampons é praticamente impossível caminhar no chão). Conduzir é extremamente perigoso. Os jeeps deslizam e depois só param onde há obstáculos. Mesmo correntes de neve não ajudam muito.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2012 às 21:21)

Mas felizmente  começou a nevar há cerca de meia-hora, pois a temperatura finalmente desceu aos -0.5ºC pela primeira vez em 3 dias. Começa a cobrir de branco o espesso gelo e se tudo correr bem amanhã já se vai poder caminhar na rua. Espero que neve bastante.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2012 às 07:54)

Sigo ao inicio da manhã com ventos a soprar agora até aos 110km/h. Esteve e está um bom "gale" e vai piorar de novo à noite. Na costa, a uns kms daqui, sopram até aos 145km/h.
Extremamente perigoso lá fora.
Acrescente-se imenso gelo, 0ºC e algum granizo.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2012 às 12:05)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bialystok temos um dia de céu encoberto, desde que cheguei à Polónia à 4 dias ainda não vi o sol brilhar uma unica vez.

Durante a manhã tivemos alguma água-neve, por agora não há precipitação e estão 1.7ºC


----------



## duero (9 Jan 2012 às 14:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Pouca neve este ano na Europa.
> Sofía e Sarajevo estao entre as poucas capitais com neve no solo, ja desde há bastantes semanas.
> 
> Sofía hoje, um día mais com neve



¿No había otra imagen mejor de Sofía?


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2012 às 15:17)

duero disse:


> ¿No había otra imagen mejor de Sofía?



Tengo escuchado que es una ciudad bastante fea, aunque al menos en esta webcam se ven las montañas.

Neste link há mais imagems de Sofia ao vivo,

http://www.webcambg.com/en/sofia3.html


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2012 às 18:56)

*Tempestades de neve na Europa Central: dezenas de milhares de pessoas isoladas*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po0kD02yO-s"]Tirol Heute 06-01-12 3/4      - YouTube[/ame]

wintersport11

*L'ouest de l'Autriche bloqué par la neige*

Une région entière d'Autriche, le Vorarlberg (ouest), à la frontière avec la Suisse, était coupée du monde lundi matin après de fortes chutes de neige qui ont bloqué les tunnels et les routes et beaucoup accru le risque d'avalanches. *La neige, tombée quatre jours durant, a fini par atteindre deux à trois mètres d'épaisseur*, rendant impossible l'accès au Vorarlberg par la route comme par le rail, selon les autorités locales. Le risque d'avalanche a été porté à quatre, sur une échelle graduée jusqu'à cinq.

TF1News

*Chutes de neige exceptionnelles sur les Alpes : la tempête Andréa responsable - *Après avoir donné lieu à des chutes de neige très abondantes sur les Alpes du Nord surtout (on a relevé entre 50 cm et 1 m de neige entre 1000 et 2500 mètres d'altitude), la Suisse et l'Autriche ont été à leur touchées par cette tempête de neige entre vendredi et samedi après-midi. Cette tempête de neige s'est accompagnée de vents violents (supérieurs à 120 km/h en haute altitude) provoquant d'énormes congères. A noter aussi le risque d'avalanche maximal sur l'ensemble des massifs autrichiens.
*Le Tyrol et le Vorarlberg paralysés - *C'est surtour l'est de la Suisse et l'ouest de l'Autriche qui ont été les plus sévèrement touchés par ces très importantes chutes de neige. Par endroit, il est tombé 1,50 m de neige en 36 heures... Des milliers d'automobilistes ont été piégés par la tourmente et le traffic ferroviaire entre la Suisse, l'Autriche et l'Allemagne a été interrompu avant de reprendre ce dimanche. La Slovaquie et dans une moindre mesure la Bulgarie ont également été confrontées à de fortes pluies ou d'abondantes chutes de neige selon l'altitude, liées à la descente de la tempête "Andréa" qui a atteint samedi la Grèce et depuis la nuit dernière la Turquie où de très fortes pluies sont toujours en cours, voire d'abondantes chutes de neige au-dessus de 900 mètres dans l'intérieur de la Turquie.

Météo


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

Sigo com uma violenta tempestade de neve. Tal como na última noite.
Ventos a soprar agora com 70km/h e aumentar, rajada máxima de 101km/h.

Na costa sopram com 101km/h e rajada máxima de 145km/h. 
A pressão atingiu um mínimo de 971 mb ao nível do mar.

Já caíu 15cm de nova neve nas últimas 2 horas! Total de 20cm acumulado hoje.

Anormal? Não. Afinal vivo num dos locais mais ventosos em todo o mundo, a seguir à Antárctida.
Aqui estas tempestade ocorrem a cerca a cada 1-3 dias durante o inverno, e os ventos ultrapassam por vezes os 200km/h em algumas destas tempestades. Somente a Antárctida é pior.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2012 às 23:16)

General Inverno pelo sudeste da Europa. Efeitos da tempestade *Andrea* que cruzou a Europa, de Noroeste para Sudeste ... Primeira grande vaga de frio que assolou a Europa neste Inverno.

*Eslovénia*

dipche

*Croácia*

studioferko

*Bulgária*

tarikataaaa

*Macedónia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi--QXxOvDA"]Ð£ÐÐ—. ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑƒÑˆÐºÐ° Ð² Ð·Ð¸Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð»ÐµÑ      - YouTube[/ame]

chiefset29

*Grécia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB0G2aRpe-c"]ÎœÎ• Î§Î™ÎŸÎÎ™ Î£Î¤Î—Î ÎŸÎ¡Î•Î™ÎÎ— ÎšÎŸÎ¡Î™ÎÎ˜Î™Î‘      - YouTube[/ame]

giannidlakis

*Turquia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZzFi3KW-0U"]ilÃ§emizden Ã§ok gÃ¼zel kar manzaralarÄ± 9-1-2012      - YouTube[/ame]

goksunumsamet


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Tempo monótono no Polónia

Algum chuvisco durante a tarde, nada de especial, por agora céu encoberto sem vento e 1.7ºC...

Vamos para o 5ºdia consecutivo em que o sol não brilha... (só cheguei na sexta-feira)


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2012 às 12:10)

Sigo em dia tempestuoso, o terceiro dia consecutivo. Rajadas a atingir os 100km/h e 145km/h na costa.l O vento tem soprado sempre entre os 55 e 75km/h aqui.

Sigo também com -5ºC após mínima de -7ºC e muita neve, quebras de energia, trânsito impossível (muitos veículos presos).

A sensação térmica é horrível.  à volta dos -20 a -25ºC. Acho que nunca tive tanto vento com uma temperatura bem abaixo dos zero.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2012 às 12:17)

Boa Tarde

Hoje o sol está a dar um ar de sua Graça aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, por agora céu nublado com abertas e 0.5ºC. 

Olhando para as previsões parece que dentro de 4 ou 5 dias vai chegar o Inverno aqui


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2012 às 12:25)

Vi agora as notícias, há cidades sem electricidade, e praticamente todas as estradas do país estão cortadas. O que significa que estou isolado! Para já temos comida para vários dias.

Há muitos carros presos na neve que estão a ser resgatados em várias zonas do país.

Continua a nevar intensamente e ventos com rajadas nos 100km/h. *Blizzard total *e vento perigoso.
Logo faço o upload dum vídeo.


----------



## Norther (10 Jan 2012 às 14:47)

bem por ai parece que está forte este inverno irpsit, desde que estás ai ja tinhas tido um inverno desses?

Depressão forte e isobares bem próximas umas das outras mesmo em cima da Islândia não admira que tenhas esse vento todo


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2012 às 18:15)

Estas tempestades são muito normais, e são muito mais violentas que uma tempestade violenta em Portugal, a nível de vento. A precipitação não é muita, mas sob a forma de neve pode ser bastante. As pressões aqui podem chegar aos 956mb, e normalmente chegam aos 970 praticamente todas as semanas. Os ventos tb atingem os 150km/h  várias vezes por mês. No Verão estas tempestades são menos vulgares mas tb ocorrem (mas nessa altura raramente neva a altitudes baixas, embora aconteça)

No Inverno passado tivemos inúmeras destas tempestades, mas não tivemos tanto frio e neve. E também não tivemos no ano passado uma disrupção tão grande como a que se observou hoje.

O Inverno aqui é assustador para quem o experiencia pela primeira vez, devido à violência do vento.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2012 às 19:29)

A esta hora está já bastante frio em Bialystok, apenas -2.9ºC 

Continua a relatar o interessante Inverno que estás a viver por aí *Irpsit*  para a semana é a minha vez de congelar


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

Depois do nevão do fim-de-semana, os Alpes ficaram um um camadão de neve, que em alguns locais chega quase aos 4m de altura.






Devido ao luar, até de noite é possível ver os Alpes pintados de branco.


----------



## Fernando (10 Jan 2012 às 21:07)

irpsit disse:


> Vi agora as notícias, há cidades sem electricidade, e praticamente todas as estradas do país estão cortadas. O que significa que estou isolado! Para já temos comida para vários dias.
> 
> Há muitos carros presos na neve que estão a ser resgatados em várias zonas do país.
> 
> ...



Olá irpsit !
Era de facto fantástico que documentasses este fenómeno com fotos e vídeos...
Tentei procurar em vários sites registos fotográficos mas não tive grande sucesso.

Força para enfrentares com garra esse verdadeiro inverno !!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2012 às 21:57)

_*Off-topic*_

Bem, isto anda animado na Islândia. E mais animado poderá ficar nas próximas semanas com os relatos de outras zonas da Europa.
Para já o Irpsit faz-nos sonhar...

Teremos episódios de frio e neve marcados nas próximas semanas?

Esperemos, como é óbvio, que não hajam consequências de maior, mas a "mãe-natureza" é que tem a última palavra!


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2012 às 22:24)

Relato também (medi há bocado) a neve acumulada é agora 73cm.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2012 às 23:14)

irpsit disse:


> Relato também (medi há bocado) a neve acumulada é agora 73cm.


E pelos teus relatos anteriores, metade disso será em forma de puro gelo.
Com uma situação dessas, os próximos tempos adivinham-se bem difíceis...

Olha, apenas posso deixar isto: cuidadinho! E já agora: uma *aguardentezita* bem PORTUGUESA ia bem para aquecer o ambiente...


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2012 às 10:15)

Bem aqui por Zaragoza está um autentico nevoeiro gelado mesmo gelado!  Neste momento estão 0ºC e às 9 da manhã quando saí de casa estavam -2ºC. No entanto não se vê muito gelo porque a humidade está muito muito alta. Mas está completamente insuportável na rua.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2012 às 15:10)

Boa Tarde!

Aqui na Polónia em Bialystok o dia tem estado muito escuro e húmido, desde manhã que o chuvisco/chuva fraca marcam presença por aqui, a temperatura segundo o IM Polaco é de 2.2ºC


----------



## duero (12 Jan 2012 às 13:57)

En la ciudad de Valladolid a 700 metros de altitud a las 14:00 horas había 0ºC, ahora a las 14:48 la temperatura es aprox. de entre 1º y 2ºC.

Estos últimos días he estado en esta ciudad y practicamente durante todo el día ha habido una gran niebla. La excepción son las horas entre las 14:00 y las 17:00 horas. Esto no permite que la temperatura suba mucho, pues solo hay dos horas de aumento de temperatura (de 14:00 a 16:00), entre las 16:00 y las 17:00 la temperatura se mantiene, y a partir de ahí, comienza de nuevo la niebla y la temperatura vuelve a descender.

TEMPERATURAS DE ENERO DE 2012 EN VALLADOLID.

DÍA           Max.  Mín.  Med.

11/01        4.2 	*-4.0* 	-1.1 	
10/01 	5.0 	-1.8 	1.6 	
09/01 	4.0 	-0.8 	1.3 	
08/01 	*10.4 *	-2.2 	3.0 	
07/01 	7.7 	1.2 	3.8 	
06/01 	4.8 	0.8 	2.6 	
05/01 	8.0 	2.0 	4.0 	
04/01 	7.6 	3.0 	4.7 	
03/01 	9.0 	-0.4 	3.6 	
02/01 	7.8 	5.2 	6.3 	
01/01 	9.8 	1.2 	4.6


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2012 às 17:05)

duero disse:


> En la ciudad de Valladolid a 700 metros de altitud a las 14:00 horas había 0ºC, ahora a las 14:48 la temperatura es aprox. de entre 1º y 2ºC.
> 
> Estos últimos días he estado en esta ciudad y practicamente durante todo el día ha habido una gran niebla. La excepción son las horas entre las 14:00 y las 17:00 horas. Esto no permite que la temperatura suba mucho, pues solo hay dos horas de aumento de temperatura (de 14:00 a 16:00), entre las 16:00 y las 17:00 la temperatura se mantiene, y a partir de ahí, comienza de nuevo la niebla y la temperatura vuelve a descender.
> 
> ...



Aqui em Zaragoza igual! Màxima de 1 ou 2. Um gelo


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2012 às 18:39)

Boa noite!

Aqui no Nordeste da Polónia tivemos um dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca constante acompanhada do vento moderado a forte, o tempo tem estado assim de manhã até agora.

A temperatura tem estado muito elevada para a época do ano e para a região onde me encontro, por agora *5.4ºC.*

Nos próximos dias está previsto que a temperatura desça bastante, com as mínimas a aproximarem-se dos *-6ºC/-8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2012 às 22:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui no Nordeste da Polónia tivemos um dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca constante acompanhada do vento moderado a forte, o tempo tem estado assim de manhã até agora.
> 
> ...



Ao longo da tarde as condições agravaram-se, neste momento temos chuva por vezes forte e vento com fortes rajadas que estremecem a janela

A temperatura continua alta 5.7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2012 às 13:04)

O mapa de neve hoje





Reykjavik, Oslo, Helsinki, Tallinn, Minsk, Moscow, Sofia e Sarajevo, as únicas capitais europeas com neve hoje.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

Boa noite (aqui já é de noite)

Tivemos por aqui em Bialystok um dia com algum sol, o céu alternou entre o muito e o pouco nublado, ao final da tarde caiu por aqui um grande aguaceiro de neve com grandes flocos que em pouco mais de meia-hora acumulou 1cm

Por agora não neva e estão -0.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2012 às 19:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite (aqui já é de noite)
> 
> Tivemos por aqui em Bialystok um dia com algum sol, o céu alternou entre o muito e o pouco nublado, ao final da tarde caiu por aqui um grande aguaceiro de neve com grandes flocos que em pouco mais de meia-hora acumulou 1cm
> 
> Por agora não neva e estão -0.6ºC




A neve que caiu ao final da tarde está a gelar toda, é difícil caminhar na rua, uma fina camada de gelo cobre tudo, está muito escorregadio e propicio a quedas

A temperatura vai se mantendo ligeiramente negativa, agora -0.5ºC.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2012 às 20:46)

Nova incursão polar continental no E e SE Europeu no inicio da proxima semana, com neve a cotas proximas a 0 mesmo na Grécia, onde a iso-10 propagar-se-há para sul pelo forte fluxo de N.
Segundo o ensemble do GEFS a iso -10 chegará aos 37/38ºN no Mar Egeu ( Aegean Sea).


----------



## pjrc (13 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

Por Chamonix a temperatura esta nos -5 e depois de 5 dias de céu limpo umas nuvens instalaram-se por aqui, pode ser que cai neve nas próximas horas.....


----------



## irpsit (13 Jan 2012 às 21:40)

Sigo com +1º após máxima de +3ºC

Depois dos -12ºC de ontem, hoje choveu muito de manhã e derreteu bastante neve. Havia rios de água! Agora tranformou-se tudo em gelo, de novo gelo nas estradas no fim de semana!

A camada de neve ainda persiste nos 40cm.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

Neva e acumula com bastante intensidade neste momento em Bialystok, acumulação ronda os 2/3 cm

A temperatura mantém-se nos *-0.5ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Jan 2012 às 03:09)

Vou passar as férias da Páscoa à Finlândia (Lahti). Ainda há possibilidade de encontrar neve nessa altura?


----------



## F_R (14 Jan 2012 às 10:22)

Parece que está a nevar em Istambul


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2012 às 10:29)

F_R disse:


> Parece que está a nevar em Istambul



Sim, está.



> If the observed change in the weather systems on the Anatolian side of a square which will pour the thickness of snow is expected to take place between 5 and 30 mm.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2012 às 13:13)

Chove en Reykjavik, fin da neve?
Reykjavik




Pelo contrario, neva nas capitais bálticas, Tallin ja tinha neve, e agora neva tambem em Riga e Vilnius
Riga




Vilnius




Capitais hoje com neve no solo: Oslo, Helsinki, Tallinn, Riga, Vilnius, Minsk, Moscow, Sofía e Sarajevo. E com algum resto de neve (poica coisa) Estocolmo e Kiev.

Sarajevo cumpre agora un mes con neve no solo
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=1&day=14&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2012 às 13:24)

Boa tarde

Bonito cenário hoje em Bialystok, por agora céu muito nublado e -1.9ºC

Vista da janela do meu quarto


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Ninguém conhece webcam´s em Istambul?


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

Pedro disse:


> Ninguém conhece webcam´s em Istambul?



Há duas horas uma amiga minha colocou uma imagem no facebook onde se viam alguns flocos de neve no meio da chuva.

Entretanto, por esta webcam, já se vê nevar com intensidade, embora ainda não seja perceptível uma grande acumulação.






Apesar de tudo, não é assim tão raro nevar em Istambul.
A média das mínimas em Janeiro é de 2,9ºC e das máximas 8,7ºC. (Máxima semelhante a Bragança).



> Istanbul has a persistently high humidity, which can exacerbate the moderate summer heat.[75] The humidity is especially salient during the morning hours, when humidity generally reaches eighty percent and fog is very common. The city receives fog an average of 228 days each year, with the highest concentration of foggy days being in the winter months, although it usually dissipates by noontime. Thunderstorms are uncommon, occurring just 23 days each year, but they occur most frequently in the summer and early autumn months.[76] Istanbul has an annual average of 124 days with significant precipitation, which together generate around 844 mm (33 in) of rain. The highest recorded temperature was 40.5 °C (105 °F) on 12 July 2000, *and the lowest recorded temperature was −16.1 °C (3 °F) on 9 February 1927.*[78] The highest recorded rainfall in 24 hours was 227 millimetres (8.9 in) on 16 October 1985.[78] *The highest recorded snow cover was 80 centimetres (31 in) (and more than 60 centimetres (24 in) at the coast) in March 1987.*[78][79]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2012 às 15:18)

Neva tambem em Varsovia


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Bialystok os aguaceiros de neve vão se sucedendo, a acumulação de neve ronda os 4/5cm e a temperatura segundo o IM Polaco está nos *-3ºC*

Durante os próximos dias a temperatura não vai subir acima de 0ºC


----------



## irpsit (14 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

Sigo com -1º após mais um dia em que choveu bastante.
A neve derreteu consideravelmente, a camada tem agora uns 35-40cm, e nas estradas uns 20-25cm de gelo espesso e duro.

Ferreiro: em Reykjavik a neve derreteu nas estradas, mas nos campos ainda persiste uma boa camada, mesmo com as temperaturas altas de ontem. 
http://eldgos.mila.is/english/austurvollur/

O lago no centro da cidade também ainda está gelado.
http://live.mila.is/english/tjornin/

Há pouco havia cidades no leste da Islandia com 13ºC positivos, e Reykjavik teve uma máxima de 8ºC, e eu uma máxima de 3ºC. Há sítios nas highlands, no interior que também tiveram máximas de 8ºC. Mas a neve é tanta que se mantém. Mas são temperaturas bastante altas.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2012 às 12:46)

Aqui por Zaragoza estão 0ºC neste momento com nevoeiro! Amamnhã está prevista chuva e neve para as montanhas todas à volta de Zaragoza. Mas não me importava nada que nevasse aqui na cidade!


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 13:43)

hurricane disse:


> Aqui por Zaragoza estão 0ºC neste momento com nevoeiro! Amamnhã está prevista chuva e neve para as montanhas todas à volta de Zaragoza. Mas não me importava nada que nevasse aqui na cidade!



Dificil, acho que nao nevará a menos de 1000/800 metros (Zaragoza sao 200 metros).


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 13:45)

Hoje temos as seguintes capitais europeas com neve
Oslo
Helsinki
Tallinn
Riga
Vilnius
Warsaw
Minsk
Moscow
Kiev
Sofia
Sarajevo

Kiev, hoje




Estocolmo sem neve


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dificil, acho que nao nevará a menos de 1000/800 metros (Zaragoza sao 200 metros).



Pois agora está muito frio mas quando o nevoeiro desaparecer a temperatura sobe logo. No entanto eles estão a prever para amanha minima de 0 e maxima de 5


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2012 às 15:24)

Sigo em dia encoberto com temperatura entre os zero e +1ºC.
Persiste muito gelo e camada de neve de 35-40cm.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2012 às 15:50)

Boa noite!

Nevou bastante de manhã aqui em Białystok, durante a tarde e a até agora o céu manteve-se sempre encoberto mas não voltou a nevar. A acumulação ronda os 7cm na cidade, por agora -2.3ºC


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

Sigo com 0ºC e começou a nevar desde há meia hora. 
O gelo nas estradas é surpreendemente espesso. Há partes nas estradas com fissuras no gelo compacto, que permitem ver que a camada de gelo é de 25cm ou mais.

Quando o jeep passa por uma dessas fissuras, o veículo desliza garantidamente. Hoje foi uma aventura conduzir. Caminhar é como num ring de patinagem. Mas felizmente a neve de há meia hora já cobriu ligeiramente o gelo.

Creio que é por isto que lhe chamaram "Islândia", a terra do gelo.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 19:54)

Donde tambem faz frío é nos Balcaes. Uma cidade de Macedonia hoje com -22ºC de mínima e -10ºC de máxima 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13583&ano=2012&mes=1&day=15&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2012 às 23:22)

Aqui por zaragoza começa entretanto a chuviscar com -1ºC! Se a humidade baixar pode ser que neve.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2012 às 10:39)

Manhã de de algum sol Bialystok com o céu a alternar entre o pouco e o muito nublado, à pouco caíram uns flocos dispersos. O sol derreteu um pouco a acumulação de neve do fim de semana mas ainda restam uns 4/5 cm

Por agora *-3ºC*, está previsto que hoje à noite a temperatura desça até perto do *-10ºC*, se acontecer vai ser a temperatura mais baixa que já presenciei na minha vida

Descobri uma webcam aqui de Bialystok: http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2012 às 11:19)

Florina, Grécia...á latitude do Porto e a cerca de 600m de altitude, chegou hoje aos -24.5ºC.

Em Portugal temos alguns episodios de frio e neve porreiros...especialmente nos anos em que o Jet anda mais baixo, mas falta-nos uma Russia a norte


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

Hoje neva em cidades de Espanha! Ja era hora!

Segovia 1000 metros




Tambem neva en Avila e Soria (as 2 cidades a mais de 1000 metros)

Pela contra por debaixo dos 1000 metros em geral pouca coisa (há alguma exceçao). Reinosa (800 metros)


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2012 às 15:51)

Boas! O General Inverno vai atacar em força esta noite aqui por terras Polacas a esta hora já estão quase -4ºC.

Durante a tarde o céu encobriu e por vezes caíam uns flocos dispersos a máxima de hoje terá ficado pouco acima dos -3ºC

Neste momento voltam cair uns flocos por aqui. podem ver aqui:
http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2012 às 18:29)

Aqui por Zaragoza choveu toda a manhã com temperatura a rondar 1ºC mas a humidade era tão alta que nunca nevou! Mas ainda continua muito frio na rua mesmo com a temperatura ligeiramente mais alta. Neste momento 3 ou 4 ºC. Mas em Madrid disseram me que nevou durante a noite qualquer coisa!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

stormy disse:


> Florina, Grécia...á latitude do Porto e a cerca de 600m de altitude, chegou hoje aos -24.5ºC.
> 
> Em Portugal temos alguns episodios de frio e neve porreiros...especialmente nos anos em que o Jet anda mais baixo, mas falta-nos uma Russia a norte



O mapa oficial de hoje


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2012 às 21:57)

Obviamente a atmosfera iria inverter os extremos frios e quentes, tal como eu previra.

Agora que faz frio polar na Grécia e Europa de Leste, sigo com temperaturas bem positivas na Islândia, chuva, e quase toda a camada de neve de 70cm derreteu, só restam agora uns "finos" 20cm.

Sigo com +3º após máxima de +5º. Chuva e nevoeiro.
Hoje houve máximas de +15º hoje na Islândia!

Desde que estou aqui vejo sempre este padrão frio Islandia ⁼ calor europeu, calor Islandia = frio europeu


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

irpsit disse:


> Obviamente a atmosfera iria inverter os extremos frios e quentes, tal como eu previra.
> 
> Agora que faz frio polar na Grécia e Europa de Leste, sigo com temperaturas bem positivas na Islândia, chuva, e quase toda a camada de neve de 70cm derreteu, só restam agora uns "finos" 20cm.
> 
> ...



*15ºC EN ISLANDIA EN ENERO??????????????????????????*


Nunca pensé que fuera posible.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jan 2012 às 22:18)

stormy disse:


> Florina, Grécia...á latitude do Porto e a cerca de 600m de altitude, chegou hoje aos -24.5ºC.
> 
> Em Portugal temos alguns episodios de frio e neve porreiros...especialmente nos anos em que o Jet anda mais baixo, mas falta-nos uma Russia a norte



E faltava também, Stormy, não termos este imenso Atlântico a banhar-nos.

Não fossem os Pirinéus, e a Iberia seria uma ilha atlântica ...


----------



## Fernando (16 Jan 2012 às 23:21)

No fim do mês de Janeiro de 2010 as temperaturas chegaram aos -29ºC em Bialystok.  Cheguei a ver registos de carros abaixo dos -30ºC 
Garanto-te que não vais conseguir estar mais de 5 minutos na paragem do autocarro. 
Vamos lá ver se este ano terás a mesma 'sorte' 



MSantos disse:


> Manhã de de algum sol Bialystok com o céu a alternar entre o pouco e o muito nublado, à pouco caíram uns flocos dispersos. O sol derreteu um pouco a acumulação de neve do fim de semana mas ainda restam uns 4/5 cm
> 
> Por agora *-3ºC*, está previsto que hoje à noite a temperatura desça até perto do *-10ºC*, se acontecer vai ser a temperatura mais baixa que já presenciei na minha vida
> 
> Descobri uma webcam aqui de Bialystok: http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Iceberg disse:


> E faltava também, Stormy, não termos este imenso Atlântico a banhar-nos.
> 
> Não fossem os Pirinéus, e a Iberia seria uma ilha atlântica ...



No era eso lo que quería hacer SARAMAGO en su "balsa de piedra"?


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2012 às 07:46)

Continuo a seguir no terceiro dia consecutivo de chuva e nevoeiro e temperaturas a rondar os +5ºC. Já parece Portugal este tempo.

Mas hoje vai mudar, e para amanha preve-se violentos ventos de noroeste e o regresso da neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2012 às 08:43)

As muito frías temperaturas de ontem no norte de Grecia





Hoje aínda mais frío, -25.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2012 às 10:49)

Fernando disse:


> No fim do mês de Janeiro de 2010 as temperaturas chegaram aos -29ºC em Bialystok.  Cheguei a ver registos de carros abaixo dos -30ºC
> Garanto-te que não vais conseguir estar mais de 5 minutos na paragem do autocarro.
> Vamos lá ver se este ano terás a mesma 'sorte'



Boas!

Este ano acho que não vou ter essa sorte, as temperaturas têm estado quase sempre acima da média

Esta está a ser a primeira semana em que a temperatura tem estado mais decente, tem estado sempre negativa nos últimos 4 dias. A neve também tem sido muito pouca neste Inverno, e as acumulações não tem sido nada de especial, nada que nunca tivesse visto em Bragança. Até polacos dizem que este está a ser um Inverno estranho, muitos dias de chuvisco poucos de neve e a temperatura tem estado alta para a altura do ano e a região onde estou

Durante a noite caiu mais 1cm de neve fresca, a acumulação de neve por aqui já dura desde sexta e é 6/7cm, por agora -3.6ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2012 às 19:21)

Se parece bem os moderadores, farei seguimento da neve nas capitais e principais cidades de Europa num novo tópico, como ja fago noutros países

http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/75282-la-neige-en-europe/

http://forum.meteonetwork.it/international-weather-and-climate/140424-neve-in-europa.html


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

*Re: Neve nas capitais europeas*

Hoje nevou em Viena





Há neve no solo nas seguintes capitais: Oslo, Helsinki, Tallinn, Riga, Vilnius, Warsaw, Minsk, Moscow, Kiev, Chisinau, Sofia, Pristina, Sarajevo, Vienna e Bratislava


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2012 às 09:29)

Contiua o frío no norte de Grecia. Ontem


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2012 às 12:58)

Sigo com -3ºC uma violenta tempestade de neve.

Aliás vejam a tempestade no satélite atingindo toda a Escandinávia, Dinamarca e Alemanha! Uma violência.

De noite tive pressão mínima de 961 mb e rajadas até 110km/h
*A tempestade entretanto atingiu um mínimo de 956 mb no centro!*

A estação mais ventosa da Islândia registou ventos constantes de 135km/h e deixou de transmitir. É desconhecido qual foi a rajada máxima.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2012 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

Está a nevar fraco à várias horas aqui em Bialystok, a acumulação nos sítios onde ainda ninguém pisou ronda os 8cm

Neste momento neve fraca e -4.1ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2012 às 16:44)

No mapa de hoje podemos ver a nevada da península ibérica


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2012 às 18:36)

Está a nevar à mais de 9h sem parar aqui em Bialystok, quase sempre com fraca intensidade embora por vezes se intensifique um pouco para logo a seguir voltar a enfraquecer

Por agora -3.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2012 às 20:27)

Parou a neve à pouco mais de meia hora e desde aí instalou-se o nevoeiro, a temperatura tem subido ao longo do dia, neste momento -3.3ºC

Amanha está previsto que temperatura suba até valores positivos, se acontecer, será a primeira vez esta semana que o mercúrio sobe acima 0ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2012 às 21:39)

Ainda não é um Inverno normal, mas já se está a compor 



-


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2012 às 23:03)

Agua fervendo inmediatamente convertida em gelo


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2012 às 09:32)

Ontem o aeroporto de Atenas -5.0ºC, a 37ºlatitude, 72 metros de altitude e ao lado da costa


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

Nós queixamos da ausência de entradas, e é uma verdade, quando comparado com essa situação recente da Grécia e países vizinhos, mas aposto também que os "meteoloucos" de Atenas e arredores devem estar com uma das maiores frustrações dos últimos anos, pois é verdadeiramente frustrante uma entrada fria dessas dimensões épicas, com temperaturas aos 850hPa quase nos -10º, mínimas à superfície nos -5º, e.. Secura total, nem uma pinga/floco para aproveitar uma entrada tão fria.


Apenas o Norte (mais habitual) e as ilhas junto à Turquia tiveram neve, apesar do frio incrível. Já a Turquia teve muito mais sorte, e ainda hoje vai nevando ao nível do mar abundantemente no litoral do Mar Negro.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2012 às 13:16)

Boa tarde

Depois de quase uma semana de temperatura sempre negativa hoje a temperatura está ligeiramente acima de 0ºC, neste momento *0.7ºC*, esta temperatura está a causar o derretimento da neve mas ainda resta bastante.

Amanha de manhã a neve deve voltar a cair


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2012 às 20:51)

Sofia amanhá cumpre 1 mes con neve no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2012&mes=1&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Sarajevo ja superou o mes

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=1&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2012 às 23:06)

Aqui por Zaragoza estão 10ºC neste momento! Nem acredito que como esteve tanto frio a semana passada e agora está tanto calor para esta altura do ano claro.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2012 às 00:24)

Boa noite

Aqui em Białystok a temperatura voltou aos negativos e neva moderadamente e acumula bem, durante o dia não nevou e a temperatura derreteu alguma da neve acumulada na ultima semana. 

Neste momento neve moderada e -0.1ºC

Não tenho tido muito tempo para tirar fotos, nem tenho aproveitado a neve


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2012 às 07:03)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Aqui em Białystok a temperatura voltou aos negativos e neva moderadamente e acumula bem, durante o dia não nevou e a temperatura derreteu alguma da neve acumulada na ultima semana.
> 
> ...



Bom dia!

Parece que nevou toda a noite sem parar por aqui e continua, ainda não fui lá fora, mas está tudo branco e a acumulação parece ser bastante

Por agora 0ºC e neve moderada! Está previsto que continue a nevar ao longo de todo o dia

Vejam aqui webcam em directo do centro de Białystok: http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2012 às 09:15)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Parece que nevou toda a noite sem parar por aqui e continua, ainda não fui lá fora, mas está tudo branco e a acumulação parece ser bastante
> 
> ...



Vim agora de uma aula e a olhometro diria que a acumulação deve rondar os 15cm, por agora continua a nevar moderadamente com 0.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2012 às 17:01)

Boa tarde!

Que grande nevão que caiu entre a noite de ontem e a tarde de hoje aqui em Bialystok, o maior que já assisti na vida, nas zonas onde ainda ninguém pisou a acumulação ultrapassa os 20cm, dizem os polacos que isto não é nada. A temperatura rondou os 0ºC durante todo o dia, tendo subido ligeiramente no final da tarde para os 0.4ºC actuais 

Fotos? Tenho muito poucas as poucas que tenho são do trajecto desde a minha residência académica até à Faculdade onde estudo, infelizmente o semestre está a acabar e não tenho tempo para passeios fotográficos, de qualquer das formas mais logo publico aqui algumas das fotos possíveis deste evento.

A neve no solo dura à uma semana, e parece estar para durar, para a semana está previsto que a temperatura caia para uns -14/-16ºC de mínimas, veremos se tal vai ou não acontecer... Ao fim de tantas semanas tédio meteorológico, esta ultima semana foi bastante interessante temos Inverno aqui na Polónia!!

Se quiserem podem acompanhar o estado do tempo aqui: http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2012 às 18:55)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos? Tenho muito poucas as poucas que tenho são do trajecto desde a minha residência académica até à Faculdade onde estudo, infelizmente o semestre está a acabar e não tenho tempo para passeios fotográficos, de qualquer das formas mais logo publico aqui algumas das fotos possíveis deste evento.



Fóóónixxxx!!!!

Manda logo essas fotos, Miguel, que tens aqui o pessoal a salivar com as tuas descrições...

Aproveita!

Um abraço


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sofia amanhá cumpre 1 mes con neve no solo
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2012&mes=1&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> 
> ...



A webcam de hoje em Sofia (Bulgaria)


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2012 às 10:14)

MSantos um nevão de 20cm acontece todas as semanas no Canadá, Polónia e mesmo na Europa central é algo muito vulgar. Só não é vulgar dizeres-me que a esta altura do ano só tens 20cm acumulados na Polónia.

Certamente vais chegar ainda aos 40cm, isso é mais usual.
Por vezes há nevões que depositam 40-50cm ou até mais.

Aqui na Islândia eu estou com 30-70cm desde há quase dois meses seguidos. 
A neve depois tende a não subir tanto pois vai compactando. E acima dos 30 ou 40cm começa a ser desconfortável tanta neve.

Reykjavik tem neve acumulada no solo desde ínicio de Dezembro, ou seja um mês e meio. É a capital europeia com mais neve há mais tempo consecutivo.

O mesmo com a temperatura. Uns -25ºC aí na Polónia é algo relativamente comum.
Aqui sigo com uns matinais -12ºC e 40cm acumulados.



MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Que grande nevão que caiu entre a noite de ontem e a tarde de hoje aqui em Bialystok, o maior que já assisti na vida, nas zonas onde ainda ninguém pisou a acumulação ultrapassa os 20cm, dizem os polacos que isto não é nada. A temperatura rondou os 0ºC durante todo o dia, tendo subido ligeiramente no final da tarde para os 0.4ºC actuais
> 
> ...


----------



## FRibeiro (22 Jan 2012 às 20:21)

Mais ums cm de neve certamente para o MSantos.
Neva moderadamente/intensamente em Bialystok como podemos ver pela webcam 
http://oognet.pl/content/details/775

Já aqui por Paris, céu nublado e 8.6ºC


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2012 às 21:41)

Offtopic. Auroras boreais são visíveis neste momento a latitudes tão a sul como   possivelmente Escócia e Dinamarca. Mesmo aí na Polónia se vives num sítios escuro experimentava observar o horizonte a norte. A aurora é errática, portanto se não a vires em 5 minutos, ela pode aparecer mais tarde.

Aqui na Islândia sigo com um bom show, em dia limpo, vento moderado de norte e -3ºC. Uma noite bem amena!


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2012 às 01:44)

irpsit disse:


> Offtopic. Auroras boreais são visíveis neste momento a latitudes tão a sul como   possivelmente Escócia e Dinamarca. Mesmo aí na Polónia se vives num sítios escuro experimentava observar o horizonte a norte. A aurora é errática, portanto se não a vires em 5 minutos, ela pode aparecer mais tarde.
> 
> Aqui na Islândia sigo com um bom show, em dia limpo, vento moderado de norte e -3ºC. Uma noite bem amena!



O céu está sempre encoberto, é impossível ver o que quer que seja 

Neste momento água/neve, lá se está a ir a neve que acumulou na semana passada... por agora 0.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2012 às 02:08)

Aqui ficam as prometidas fotos da neve aqui em Bialystok, são poucas e como disse não são nada de especial, por isso penso que não é necessário abrir um tópico especial com as fotos.

Sexta-feira às 8h da manhã quando acordei o cenário era este 






Estas duas fotos foram tiradas por volta das 10h de sexta-feira, a acumulação nesta altura já era bastante, np final do dia chegou aos 20cm sensivelmente










Esta foto foi tirada Sábado de manhã. Durante a noite muitos limpa neves circularam nas ruas da cidade e nos locais para onde a neve foi empurrada ficaram montes de neve bem grandes alguns com mais de meio metro


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2012 às 02:17)

irpsit disse:


> MSantos um nevão de 20cm acontece todas as semanas no Canadá, Polónia e mesmo na Europa central é algo muito vulgar. Só não é vulgar dizeres-me que a esta altura do ano só tens 20cm acumulados na Polónia.
> 
> Certamente vais chegar ainda aos 40cm, isso é mais usual.
> Por vezes há nevões que depositam 40-50cm ou até mais.
> ...



Eu sei que 20cm de neve não é nada de especial para o Nordeste da Polónia, mas este ano as temperaturas têm estado muito altas, a semana passada foi a primeira de verdadeiro Inverno por aqui, temperaturas quase sempre negativas e a neve sempre presente

A partir de quinta-feira está previsto um grande tombo nas temperaturas com mínimas a atingir valores inferiores a -15ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

Boa noite!

Durante o dia de hoje o céu esteve sempre encoberto e por vezes precipitavam uns flocos perdidos, as temperaturas tiveram ligeiramente positivas o que provocou algum derretimento da neve/gelo existente. 

Desde o inicio da noite a neve voltou a cair por vezes com bastante intensidade por aqui, no parapeito da janela do meu quarto a neve tinha derretido toda ao longo do dia de hoje, mas desde que começou a nevar de novo por volta das 6h a acumulação já ronda os 3cm

Por agora neve moderada e 0ºC

Let is snow!


----------



## aikkoset (24 Jan 2012 às 01:10)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Durante o dia de hoje o céu esteve sempre encoberto e por vezes precipitavam uns flocos perdidos, as temperaturas tiveram ligeiramente positivas o que provocou algum derretimento da neve/gelo existente.
> 
> ...



Boas MSantos
Pena que não neve assim para cá


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2012 às 09:45)

MSantos disse:


>



Pode não ser tanta como é habitual por aí, mas não deixa de ser um cenário bonito


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2012 às 12:01)

Grande nevão!
Tudo imensamente branco e belíssimo.

Só nas últimas horas caíu mais de 30cm de neve.
Sigo de novo com uns acumulados 60cm e -3ºC de máxima.

E em certos sítios, os montes de neve atingem 4 metros de altura.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2012 às 14:33)

Día esplêndido na Coruña, com muito sol e 15ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

Excelentes fotos Msantos


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelentes fotos Msantos



Obrigado

Hoje o dia foi marcado mais uma vez pelo céu sempre encoberto, de manhã e até ao inicio da tarde ainda caíram uns flocos, mas a partir daí não voltou a nevar e a temperatura tem vindo a baixar, estando já nos -4.1ºC

Se as previsões tiverem certas a partir de quinta-feira começam as verdadeiras temperaturas de Inverno






Queria mesmo que as temperaturas se aproximassem de -20ºC nunca senti temperaturas tão baixas


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2012 às 18:55)

Pessoal da Polónia, Áustria, França, etc.... hoje há uma forte probabilidade de as auroras poderem ser visiveis no horizonte a norte quiçás dos sítios onde estão.

Neste momento a aurora é visivel na Alemanha
http://www.iap-kborn.de/fileadmin/user_upload/MAIN-abteilung/optik/Instrumente/camera/RUG/latest.jpg


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2012 às 19:53)

irpsit disse:


> Pessoal da Polónia, Áustria, França, etc.... hoje há uma forte probabilidade de as auroras poderem ser visiveis no horizonte a norte quiçás dos sítios onde estão.
> 
> Neste momento a aurora é visivel na Alemanha
> http://www.iap-kborn.de/fileadmin/user_upload/MAIN-abteilung/optik/Instrumente/camera/RUG/latest.jpg



Impossível aqui, o céu está sempre encoberto


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Jan 2012 às 21:49)

Pessoal, há possibilidade de ainda apanhar neve na Finlândia em finais de Março, inícios de Abril? Mais concretamente em Lahti.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2012 às 11:38)

Aquí na Espanha ja temos alerta por seca segundo publicou AEMET.
Hoje um día mais sol e mais sol. Sem chuva nos vales e sem neve nas montanhas.


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2012 às 12:40)

Sigo com -10ºC ao meio-dia e céu nublado com abertas agora.

Nevou bastante nos últimos dois dias, com intensidade, acumulando agora um total de aprox 60cm. Muita neve acumulada. Ontem a máxima foi de -2ºC. Hoje é bem mais baixa.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2012 às 13:01)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bialystok temos mais um dia de céu encoberto, durante a manhã chegou a nevar com alguma intensidade, por  agoravão caindo uns flocos dispersos.. A temperatura segundo o IM Polaco é de -1.5ºC

*O GENERAL INVERNO* aproxima-se das Terras Polacas, se as previsões estiverem correctas brevemente as temperaturas vão se aproximar de ou mesmo ultrapassar os *-20ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2012 às 13:05)

*MSantos*, a webcam que tens na assinatura é espetacular!  
Tem uma imagem em tempo real 5 estrelas, está a nevar aí!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2012 às 13:27)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pessoal, há possibilidade de ainda apanhar neve na Finlândia em finais de Março, inícios de Abril? Mais concretamente em Lahti.



Sim, em Lahti é normal haver neve no solo no inicio de Abril.
Ainda o ano passado, Abril começou com meio metro de neve acumulada em Lahti, que por lá persistiu até dia 18.

Portanto, é possível que apanhes neve.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2012 às 14:33)

Thomar disse:


> *MSantos*, a webcam que tens na assinatura é espetacular!
> Tem uma imagem em tempo real 5 estrelas, está a nevar aí!



Pois é tem som e tudo! Descobri esta webcam por acaso na net, assim é uma forma de vocês poderem acompanhar o que se passa por aqui em tempo real

Por aqui tarde marcada pela queda de neve, com maior ou menor intensidade ela tem caindo sempre, neste momento cai moderada, a temperatura é de -1.6ºC

A webcam fica no centro da cidade, a cerca de 1km da minha localização neste momento neva com mais aqui do que no centro da cidade a avaliar pela webcam


----------



## hurricane (25 Jan 2012 às 19:45)

Hoje fui esquiar nos Pirenéus e realmente é impressionante como nesta altura não há quase acumulação de neve, apenas nos picos mais altos. A 1900 metros não havia quase neve a não ser artificial e uma grande parte das pistas estava fechada por causa da falta de neve! Este está a ser mesmo um dia Inverno mau para o turismo na Peninsula Iberica.


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Sigo com.... *81 cm* acumulados

Realmente tem caído imensa neve nestes últimos dias. Só hoje e ontem nevou aí uns 40cm. Mínima -10ºC, máxima -3ºC

Não tive tempo ainda para meter fotos. Amanhã vou ver se o faço.

Há montes de neve acumulada, até 4 metros, mas essa não é acumulação natural, mas sim das limpezas das pessoas. A neve em qualquer sítio plano, chega-me à cinta. Claro que é muito má ideia, impensável!, caminhar nesses sítios. E mesmo onde estaciono o jeep tenho acumulação de 30-35cm, o que torna muito complicado para conduzir. Nas estradas mesmo após o limpa neves de ontem, hoje já leva com 20-25cm frescos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 00:25)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com.... *81 cm* acumulados
> 
> Realmente tem caído imensa neve nestes últimos dias. Só hoje e ontem nevou aí uns 40cm. Mínima -10ºC, máxima -3ºC
> 
> ...



Grande acumulação, irpsit! 
Mas vê-lá se arranjas uns minutos para as fotos. Até porque atendendo às previsões, sexta e sábado metade desse acumulado de neve deverá ir, literalmente, por água a baixo.

Já agora, estás a mais ou menos quantos quilómetros do centro de Reykjavik? E a que altitude?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Jan 2012 às 06:04)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, em Lahti é normal haver neve no solo no inicio de Abril.
> Ainda o ano passado, Abril começou com meio metro de neve acumulada em Lahti, que por lá persistiu até dia 18.
> 
> Portanto, é possível que apanhes neve.



Obrigado!


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2012 às 07:49)

85 km de Reykjavík e 80 metros de altitude. Cerca de 25km da costa.



AnDré disse:


> Grande acumulação, irpsit!
> Mas vê-lá se arranjas uns minutos para as fotos. Até porque atendendo às previsões, sexta e sábado metade desse acumulado de neve deverá ir, literalmente, por água a baixo.
> 
> Já agora, estás a mais ou menos quantos quilómetros do centro de Reykjavik? E a que altitude?


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2012 às 09:35)

Forte nevada en Sofia (Bulgaria) hoje


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

A região habitada mais fria do mundo regista o seu recorde de calor
Ana Ganhão (26-01-2012)

Yakutsk, a capital mais fria da república russa, registou a temperatura histórica mais alta com 10 ºC abaixo de zero, 30ºC acima da média para esta altura, segundo informaram os serviços meteorológicos da região.

A última vez que a capital da também chamada República de Sakha, localizada no extremo oriente russo, registou uma temperatura semelhante a esta foi no ano de 1932. Habitualmente, no final do mês de janeiro, a temperatura média da região é de -40ºC, explicou à agência o chefe do serviço meteorológico regional, Yuri Dijtiarenko.

Yakutia, famosa por acolher o povo mais frio da Terra, Oymyakon, onde em 1926 se registou a temperatura mais baixa do planeta (71,2 ºC abaixo de zero), vive um inverno excecionalmente quente."Um potente anticiclone gera uma grande anomalia em toda Yakutia. Assim, em nenhum lugar (da região) a temperatura baixa dos 40 graus abaixo de zero, o que é um fenómeno anormal. Mas não há nada de surpreendente nestes processos", referiu Dijtiarenko em alusão a que os anticiclones estão dentro da normalidade.

O investigador de um laboratório de geofísica térmica, Yuri Skachkov, manifestou que o clima está a mudar nos últimos anos em Sakha. "Nos anos 70 e 80, o habitual no inverno eram bancos de nevoeiro com temperaturas 54-55 graus abaixo de zero”, lembrou Skachkov.

Enquanto a região do Extremo Oriente russo passa por um dos invernos mais quentes da sua história, o sul da Rússia prepara-se para sofrer baixas temperaturas nos próximos dias.

Na região caucasiana de Stavropol as temperaturas, segundo as previsões meteorológicas, alcançaram os 27ºC abaixo de zero, enquanto na região próxima de Volgogrado, perto das margens do rio Volga, atingiu os 30 graus abaixo de zero.

Desde a chegada do inverno, mais de uma dezena de cidades russas, principalmente na parte europeia do país, têm registado recordes de temperaturas quentes. Em São Petersburgo, por exemplo, os 3,9ºC (2003) foram superados pelos 6,6ºC do último dia 27 de dezembro, assim como em Kaliningrado (9,2ºC), Smolensk (4,4ºC) e Pskov (8,5ºC). A 27 de Dezembro, a temperatura em Moscovo atingiu a sua marca mais alta da história atingindo os 4,1 ºC.

Fonte: http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Noticias/N...-do-mundo-regista-o-seu-recorde-de-calor?bl=1


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2012 às 12:02)

Temos transmissão de dados desde Yakutsk, será fiável ??

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=62.036,129.736&sp=ISAKHAYA2

Cumprimentos a todos...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 12:37)

Sanxito disse:


> Temos transmissão de dados desde Yakutsk, será fiável ??
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=62.036,129.736&sp=ISAKHAYA2
> 
> Cumprimentos a todos...



Belo achado, Sanxito! 

Parece que sim.
Tirando os dados de dia 11, altura em que a estação começou a emitir dados, tudo parece correcto. Os 15,6ºC desse dia 11, são o primeiro valor da estação. Devia ser a temperatura que estava em casa do sujeito. Até porque logo a seguir a temperatura baixou para os -40ºC.
Também a precipitação desse dia, 83,6mm, não está correcta. (Provavelmente deu-se durante a turbulência enquanto montava a estação).

Desde então, os valores estão concordantes com os que vêm no ogimet.
Apenas a precipitação está errada. A estação amadora, devido às temperaturas negativas, não regista precipitação. Embora ela tenha ocorrido, e tenha sido contabilizada na estação oficial da cidade.


Estação oficial, dados ogimet

Atenção que no ogimet os dados aparecem em hora UTC, portanto são extremos tendo em conta a hora UTC, e no WU a hora é a local.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 12:46)

irpsit disse:


> 85 km de Reykjavík e 80 metros de altitude. Cerca de 25km da costa.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
Os teus dados não deixavam margem para dúvida que não poderiam ser da cidade de Reykjavík, e os vídeos que já aqui mostraste também não aparentavam ser perto de uma cidade.
Até pensei que estivesses a uma cota superior nos arredores da capital, mas não.

Continua a deliciar-nos com os teus posts islandeses.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2012 às 17:36)

Boas!

Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia com algum sol, mas a temperatura teve sempre bem negativa, vim à pouco da rua e o frio é cortante *-9.9ºC*, é a temperatura mais baixa que já senti e a tendência é para continuar a baixar


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2012 às 18:24)

MSantos disse:


> *-9.9ºC*, é a temperatura mais baixa que já senti e a tendência é para continuar a baixar


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2012 às 19:04)

rozzo disse:


>



Eu sei o que está previsto para aqui *rozzo*, vou congelar



Neste momento: *-10.5ºC*


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2012 às 19:23)

Sigo com acumulação de *90cm !!*

Foi uma quantidade espantosa de neve, e muitas cidades estão hoje isoladas.
O meu sítio incluído.

Reykjavík também está essencialmente "isolada", com as ligações a outras cidades cortadas. 

André, apesar de a neve em Reykjavik ser menor em Reykjavík, não penses que é pouco. As acumulações lá rondam hoje os 40cm ou mais. Eu sempre que lá vou tenho visto as mesmas acumulações nesta ordem. No norte da Islândia, a história é outra, e junto à costa rondam os 100-150cm.

Vinha hoje nas notícias, que nem os maiores jeeps conseguiam deslocar-se nas estradas no norte do país! Daí o isolamento total de muitas localidades. Eu ontem quase fiquei com o meu jeep preso também. E nem pensar caminhar nestas camadas; é impossível e é de meter uma pessoa em apuros.

Para já fica uma prova dos 90cm. 







Como podem ver é uma camada natural. Notem que isto é na zona da casa protegida do vento.

Pois do outro lado, a neve acumula bem mais alto, até aos 2-4 metros. Assim algumas pessoas vizinhas tiveram esta ideia:


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2012 às 21:22)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com acumulação de *90cm !!*
> 
> Foi uma quantidade espantosa de neve, e muitas cidades estão hoje isoladas.
> O meu sítio incluído.
> ...



Por aqui a temperatura já vai quase em -12ºC, por agora -11.6ºC


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

Curiosamente sigo também com -11º, em noite limpa e calma.
Mas espero um grande derretimento no fim de semana. Arrr

MSantos, ainda vais ter muito mais do que uns -12ºC.

Eu lembro-me quando estava em Viena que por vezes a máxima era de -10ºC, portanto sendo a Polónia mais a norte, deverás ter aí alguns dias com máximas de -16ºC. Se te continuar o céu limpo, vais descer bem mais do que tens agora.



MSantos disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura já vai quase em -12ºC, por agora -11.6ºC


----------



## Vince (26 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

Irpsit, a última foto do facebook, que referes ser de vizinhos é falsa, ou melhor, não é de agora nem da Islândia, é uma foto bastante conhecida na Net. Mas a culpa não foi tua, foste enganado pela pessoa em questão, suponho que a tenhas visto neste perfil dum islandês no facebook: www.facebook.com/gardarv?sk=wall

Se procurares no google images por "snow car" ou por "canadian beer" encontras essas imagens já antigas.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 00:46)

Mas de qualquer modo, dá para fazer um congelador assim cá. Pois a camada de neve atinge por vezes 2-3 metros de altura nas partes norte das casas, rochas e outros obstáculos, devido à blowing snow.  Nessas zonas não dá para abrir portas nem janelas, e por vezes a neve atinge o primeiro andar.

Vejam este vídeo das notícias islandesas.

http://mbl.is/frettir/sjonvarp/66751/



Vince disse:


> Irpsit, a última foto do facebook, que referes ser de vizinhos é falsa, ou melhor, não é de agora nem da Islândia, é uma foto bastante conhecida na Net. Mas a culpa não foi tua, foste enganado pela pessoa em questão


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2012 às 12:09)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol e bastante frio aqui em Bialystok, lá fora estão neste momento *-11ºC*, na próxima noite está previsto que as temperaturas cheguem aos* -20ºC*


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 12:27)

Sigo já com 0ºC e em breve vai começar o derretimento desta insuportável neve!

Vejam o que acontece a pessoal com garagens. A foto é tirada das notícias islandesas. Há muitos casos aqui onde moro, como este.

É uma quantidade simplesmente demasiada de neve.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 19:28)

Sigo com +2ºC e chuva. Já chegou aos +5ºC aqui perto.
O grande derretimento nº2 já começou.

Prevê-se uma imensa quantidade de água amanhã, nos rios, estradas e passeios, devido às temperaturas previstas até +12ºC e chuva mais intensa.

São subidas de 20ºC de diferença e isto após ter nevado mais de 60cm frescos nos últimos dias. Mas eu sinceramente rezo para que chova tanto até que derreta tudo! Já estou farto de tanta neve.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2012 às 20:27)

Boas!

Por aqui estão *-12ºC* e algum vento que intensifica ainda mais a sensação de frio , esta noite promete ser bem gelada, as temperaturas devem continuar a cair


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 21:58)

Recordes islandeses batidos!

Este Janeiro vai ser (quase de certeza) o* recorde de dias de neve no solo em 100 anos* em Reykjavík, num mês de Janeiro.

Pelo menos em Reykjavík, já que a maioria das outras estações apenas têm medições recentes.

Por exemplo, nunca em 100 anos, Reykjavík teve 100% de dias de cobertura de neve no solo. Até agora (estámos a 27 de Janeiro) todos os dias do mês tiveram neve no solo na capital. O recorde é de 29 dias no mês em 1984, 1976 e 1949. Portanto, se a neve permanecer até segunda, o recorde será batido!!

Igualmente, refiro que a 29 de Dezembro do mês passado, foi batido o *recorde de acumulação de neve em Reykjavik num mês de Dezembro*: 33cm.

Parece também que estámos agora com níveis de acumulação perto do recorde absoluto de Janeiro de 1937, de 55cm de neve no solo. Não sei quanta neve Reykjavík tem agora, provavelmente uns 45cm, e o inverno ainda tem uns meses pela frente.


De um modo muito interessante, são previstas temperaturas anormalmente altas amanhã, 5ºC a 12ºC na maioria do país. O recorde nacional de Janeiro é de +12ºC (e de +8ºC em Reykjavík), portanto esse recorde também poderá ser ultrapassado. Reykjavík segue com +5ºC.

No sul do país, as acumulações raramente ultrapassam os 50cm, pois ocorrem derretimentos frequentes (como o de hoje e amanhã). Mas no norte do país, a história é diferente. Vejam, a altura que a neve pode atingir no final do inverno. Esta foto é do noroeste islandês, de Abril de 2010 (autoria do IM islandês)


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2012 às 16:36)

Boas!

Dia de sol e bastante frio no aqui Nordeste da Polónia, vim agora da rua e o frio é cortante, o vento que se faz sentir intensifica ainda mais a sensação incrível de frio, neste momento estão *-12.8ºC *


----------



## irpsit (28 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

A Polónia começa a ganhar à Islândia, ehehe!

Mas olha que já tive -20ºC este ano. Mas também não acho dificil que vás atingir esse valor em breve.

E com muito mais neve. Pois a maioria da neve cai aí sempre em Fevereiro.

Aqui sigo com uns escaldantes +4ºC e chuva algo intensa.
Mas ainda mantenho uns 60cm de acumulação. Existe é muito gelo.
Reykjavík mantém os 28 dias seguidos de neve no solo, e amanhã, com a neve a manter-se, baterá o recorde de 100 anos, de neve no solo em Janeiro.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2012 às 19:18)

irpsit disse:


> A Polónia começa a ganhar à Islândia, ehehe!
> 
> Mas olha que já tive -20ºC este ano. Mas também não acho dificil que vás atingir esse valor em breve.
> 
> ...



Sim, as temperaturas devem continuar a baixar por aqui, dentro de poucos dias é possivel que tenha valores de -25ºC

Por agora algum vento e -*14ºC*, veremos até onde vai cair a temperatura hoje...


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2012 às 23:04)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, as temperaturas devem continuar a baixar por aqui, dentro de poucos dias é possivel que tenha valores de -25ºC
> 
> Por agora algum vento e -*14ºC*, veremos até onde vai cair a temperatura hoje...



Como era de prever a temperatura continua a cair para valores cada vez mais negativos, por agora aqui em Białystok estão uns gelados *-15.4ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (29 Jan 2012 às 04:39)

Gostava de sentir assim uns -20 ou -30C uma vez...não querem mandar para cá um bocado do frio e da neve? :P


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jan 2012 às 04:46)

Bucareste agora -21.5ºC.

Edito, -22.4ºC a mínima final e oficial.


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2012 às 13:46)

Mais uma vez Islândia quente, Europa central fria.

Sigo com 4ºC e chuva, naquele que chamámos o mega derretimento.

Derreteu quase tudo dos 90cm acumulados há dois dias atrás.
Hoje sigo com acumulações entre os 0-30cm. Nuns sítios ainda há neve funda em largas extensões, porque vivo num vale, mas nas planícies a neve já desapareceu.

No entanto, ainda há bastante neve no solo em Reykjavik para se dizer que se bateu hoje o recorde de neve no solo de um Janeiro, em 100 anos.

Hoje também se bateu outro recorde bem diferente, a máxima elevada de um Janeiro, de +15.2ºC no leste do país. Um dia para ficar para a história com dois recordes batidos, muito caudal nos rios e houve também uma cheia glacial resultante da actividade geotérmica de um dos vulcões do país (o Grimsvotn).


----------



## hurricane (29 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

Nos Pirenéus finalmente caiu um bom nevão! A ver pelas webcams! Aqui por Zaragoza o tempo está bastante frio e muito vento! O sol praticamente nao aquece. No entanto o vento também não deixa que a mínima baixe muito! Por agora cerca de 5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

Boas!

Hoje por aqui tivemos mais um dia de sol e temperaturas bem negativas, por agora *-15ºC*, vai arrefecendo lá fora


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 01:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Hoje por aqui tivemos mais um dia de sol e temperaturas bem negativas, por agora *-15ºC*, vai arrefecendo lá fora



Boa noite!

A temperatura continua a cair para valores cada vez mais negativos, neste momento já se alcançaram os -*17ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

Hoje a região central dos Pirinéus apresentou valores de mínimas já muito interessantes.
Na noite anterior os valores rondaram os -10ºC de mínima nas estações mais frias; mas esta noite já atingiram os -18ºC...
Até onde poderão chegar as mínimas nas próximas noites?!


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

Sim muito frío nos Pirineos, aínda que em estaçoes oficiais (AEMET) a mínima espanhola de hoje foi -11ºC em Arties, na vertente norte dos Pirineos. Mas os -18ºC sao posiveis ja que os Pirineos chegam a 3400 metros de altitude.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img

Para os proximos días mais frío, e ja se fala de uma onda de frío comparavel a historica de fevereiro de 1956. Eu nao acho que poidan repetirse aqueles fríos. Ja veremos.


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2012 às 15:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> A temperatura continua a cair para valores cada vez mais negativos, neste momento já se alcançaram os -*17ºC*



Então* MSantos* como é que está por aí o tempo? 
Já congelaste?  

Previsão para Białystok segundo o wunderground



> Monday
> 
> Clear. High of -11°C with a windchill of -25°C. Winds from the East at 10-15 km/h.
> Monday Night
> ...


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 15:47)

Thomar disse:


> Então* MSantos* como é que está por aí o tempo?
> Já congelaste?





O tempo tem estado bastante bom por aqui, nos últimos dias temos tido bonitos dias de sol, mas as máximas não sobem além dos -9ºC

Neste momento o sol já se pôs por aqui e a temperatura cai vertiginosamente a esta hora do final da tarde já estão *-12.6ºC*, ontem a esta hora não estava tanto frio, vermos até onde vai cair a temperatura, quase certo que vai ficar abaixo dos *-20ºC*


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 18:33)

MSantos disse:


> O tempo tem estado bastante bom por aqui, nos últimos dias temos tido bonitos dias de sol, mas as máximas não sobem além dos -9ºC
> 
> Neste momento o sol já se pôs por aqui e a temperatura cai vertiginosamente a esta hora do final da tarde já estão *-12.6ºC*, ontem a esta hora não estava tanto frio, vermos até onde vai cair a temperatura, quase certo que vai ficar abaixo dos *-20ºC*



Por agora já vai em *-15.6ºC* e ainda é bastante cedo


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2012 às 18:43)

MSantos disse:


> Por agora já vai em *-15.6ºC* e ainda é bastante cedo



uhau...!

Desaconselho qualquer actividade de exterior!


----------



## irpsit (30 Jan 2012 às 19:56)

Parece-me que vais ter uma verdadeira siberiana!

Depois diz-me como é a sensação!

Os -5ºC costuma ser um frio húmido, mais associado ao tempo de neve.
Os -10ºC ou -15ºC com tempo calmo são relativamente fáceis de experienciar, é frio mais seco.
Já -25ºC com tempo calmo começa a ser um frio incomodativo, pois congela mais facilmente as extremidades. É nesse ponto que o perigo do congelamento começa. O meu mínimo pessoal foi -27ºC na Suécia.

Depende muito do vento (will chill). Wind chills de -18ºC a -25ºC começa a causar algum congelamento, se passares algum tempo mais prolongado no exterior, mais de meia hora. 

Wind chills de -30C é que já resultam em queimaduras de frio muito mais facilmente (uns 15 minutos no exterior). Abaixo dos -20ºC, um pouco de vento traz wind chills deste género.

Uma wind chill de -40ºC congela a cara em 5 minutos, bem mais perigoso.

Uma wind chill de -50ºC já congela a cara em 30 segundos.





Thomar disse:


> Então* MSantos* como é que está por aí o
> 
> tempo?
> Já congelaste?
> ...


----------



## irpsit (30 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Sigo com +1ºC após máxima de +2ºC, mínima de 0ºC e uns aguaceiros de gelo, e umas pingas de chuva pelo meio. Acumulação total 5-30cm. Vou ter mais uma noite de chuva e "calor"


----------



## FTerroso (30 Jan 2012 às 20:09)

Enfim começa um belo nevao por aqui nesse inverno. Antes so tivemos 2 nevoes nesse inverno mas esse é o mais intenso até agora. Começou a 1 hora e ja cobre tudo e so vai parar amanha de manha. Estamos com alerta laranja e para quinta e sexta as minimas vai até -15° por aqui. Sigo com -2°.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2012 às 20:13)

Os efeitos adversos do frio intenso já se fazem sentir pela Europa 


segunda-feira, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 | 15:50 	

*Vaga de frio já matou dezenas de pessoas na Europa*

A vaga de frio que tem atingido a Europa de Leste já matou dezenas de pessoas. Só na Ucrânia já morreram 18 pessoas vítimas de hipotermia, segundo dados oficiais avançados pelo Governo. As baixas temperaturas deverão chegar a Portugal a partir da próxima quarta-feira, prevendo-se temperaturas negativas em 14 das 18 capitais de distrito, com o mercúrio a descer até aos zero graus em Lisboa.

Em algumas regiões da Ucrânia a temperatura desceu aos 16 graus negativos, durante o dia, e aos 26 negativos, durante a noite. O Ministério das Situações de Emergência informou ainda, através da página na Internet, que perto de 500 pessoas procuraram ajuda médica nos últimos três dias.

Já na Bulgária várias cidades estão completamente paralisadas. Escolas fechadas, estradas cortadas devido à neve e a um surto de gripe. Há registo de cinco vítimas mortais devido ao frio.

Na Polónia, as temperaturas baixaram até aos 27 graus negativos e durante o fim-de-semana, cerca de uma dezena de pessoas perdeu a vida.

Já na Sérvia morreram três pessoas e na Lituânia outras três.

Diário Digital com Lusa 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=10&id_news=556041


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

Z13 disse:


> uhau...!
> 
> Desaconselho qualquer actividade de exterior!




Continua a descida da temperatura por aqui, Agora mais lenta do que à pouco, mas já vamos nos *-16.2ºC*, será hoje que finalmente vamos passar a barreira dos -20ºC??


----------



## Happy (30 Jan 2012 às 22:37)

Boas, 

Vou a Paris dia 3 (Sexta) até dia 6 (Segunda). Conseguem-me dar uma noção de que tempo vou apanhar? Estou a ficar um pouco recioso por causa do frio e problemas nos aeroportos!!


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 00:59)

Com muitas horas de arrefecimento pela frente e já estamos nos* -18ºC*

Vá lá mais um esforço até aos -20ºC já falta pouco


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2012 às 01:01)

Calma...isso vai ser canja.

E que tal mais uma fotos amanhã para comemorar e ficar aqui o registo?


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 01:15)

Happy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vou a Paris dia 3 (Sexta) até dia 6 (Segunda). Conseguem-me dar uma noção de que tempo vou apanhar? Estou a ficar um pouco recioso por causa do frio e problemas nos aeroportos!!



Neve talvez não apanhes, embora para o dia 6 haja uma certa possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos de Neve devido á passagem de uma bolsa de ar frio em altura e um fluxo de N que pode trazer alguma humidade do Atlantico...ora, como sabes havendo frio e humidade pode ser que neve, mas as hipoteses não são muitas.

Frio vais apanhar miuto...a meu ver podes apanhar valores inferiores a -15ºC, mesmo de dia não deverá aquecer muito mais do que -5ºC.

Portanto..apesar do padrão não ser muito dado a neve, vai haver gelo, o trafego aereo vai sofrer atrasos devido a restricções nas aterragens/descolagens e aos procedimentos de deicing...mas nada que não se veja todos os anos a latitudes mais a norte


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 01:27)

iceworld disse:


> Calma...isso vai ser canja.
> 
> E que tal mais uma fotos amanhã para comemorar e ficar aqui o registo?



Não há muito a registar em foto... o frio é seco a geada é muito fraca 

A neve da semana passada é que está tão dura como pedra, andar sobre ela é como caminhar sobre bolachas ou batatas fritas

a temperatura é de *-18.1ºC*


----------



## FTerroso (31 Jan 2012 às 06:46)

Aqui parou de nevar agora. Nevou durante 11 horas seguidas e acumulou 15cm. Agora é esperar pelo frio que vai fazer. Previsao de -15° na sexta feira. Ja estou satisfeito com a neve. Que venha a primavera!


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2012 às 07:52)

Aqui chove como se fosse Portugal.
Ainda tenho neve acumulada, mas duvido que dure por muito mais tempo.

É assim, se a jet stream fica aqui bloqueada, a Islandia aquece, a Europa arrefece.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2012 às 12:42)

Galati, Roménia, o río Danubio parcialmente geado


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

Sigo com +3ºC e chove como deveria chover nesta altura em Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

Boa noite!


Os dias gelados de sol sucedem-se aqui por Bialystok, neste momento lá fora estão -16.2ºC


----------



## Happy (31 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

stormy disse:


> Neve talvez não apanhes, embora para o dia 6 haja uma certa possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos de Neve devido á passagem de uma bolsa de ar frio em altura e um fluxo de N que pode trazer alguma humidade do Atlantico...ora, como sabes havendo frio e humidade pode ser que neve, mas as hipoteses não são muitas.
> 
> Frio vais apanhar miuto...a meu ver podes apanhar valores inferiores a -15ºC, mesmo de dia não deverá aquecer muito mais do que -5ºC.
> 
> Portanto..apesar do padrão não ser muito dado a neve, vai haver gelo, o trafego aereo vai sofrer atrasos devido a restricções nas aterragens/descolagens e aos procedimentos de deicing...mas nada que não se veja todos os anos a latitudes mais a norte



Obrigado pela resposta,

Estou a ver que vou apanhar temperaturas complicadas..

Em relação aos voos então não devo ter grande complicações certo, só se apanhasse grandes nevões??!ÉÈ que com Ryanair tenho sempre um pé atrás nestas alturas..


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

Happy disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta,
> 
> Estou a ver que vou apanhar temperaturas complicadas..
> 
> Em relação aos voos então não devo ter grande complicações certo, só se apanhasse grandes nevões??!ÉÈ que com Ryanair tenho sempre um pé atrás nestas alturas..



Epá...nestas condições costumam haver procedimentos de precaução que atrasam sempre os voos um pouco, o deicing, aumentam-se os tempos de aterragem e escolagem ( maior distancia entre aviões)..

Quanto á neve..mantem-se a hipotese de neve fraca na 2f...mas nada de especial.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

Genova (Italia), hoje com neve


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2012 às 20:51)

*Vaga de frio na Europa fez 20 mortos num dia*

Pelo menos 20 pessoas morreram de frio nas últimas 24 horas na Europa central e de leste, referiram autoridades locais de países onde as temperaturas continuam a descer, atingindo por vezes níveis nunca antes registados.







foto ILYA NAYMUSHIN/Reuters

Vaga de frio vai alastrar-se à Europa Ocidental


Os serviços meteorológicos anunciaram que as baixas temperaturas ocorridas durante a noite de segunda-feira para terça-feira e que já fizeram descer os termómetros a 30 graus negativos em certas regiões da Europa central, deverão manter-se, enquanto a vaga de frio deve alastrar à Europa ocidental, incluindo França e Suíça.

As novas vítimas foram assinaladas na Ucrânia, Polónia, Lituânia, Roménia, República Checa e na Rússia. Na Ucrânia, de acordo com o Ministério das Situações de Emergência, 12 pessoas morreram de frio nas últimas 24 horas, elevando para 30 o número de vítimas nos últimos cinco dias.

O mesmo organismo indicou que 21 das pessoas mortas pelo frio não tinha residência fixa, com os seus corpos a serem encontrados na rua.

Na Polónia, a polícia também referiu, esta terça-feira, cinco novas vítimas, num total de 53 pessoas mortas desde o início do Inverno, com 27 mortes em Janeiro, 19 em Dezembro e sete em Novembro.

Na Lituânia, um sem-abrigo foi encontrado morto por hipotermia em Vilnius, elevando para oito o balanço das vítimas pelo frio desde sábado, enquanto na República Checa uma mulher foi encontrada morta esta manhã num jardim.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2275244#AreaComentarios&page=2


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2012 às 22:15)

A vaga de frio ainda está para durar mais alguns dias aqui na Polónia, por agora a temperatura está bem negativa e vai continuar a cair, agora em Białystok *-18.3ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (31 Jan 2012 às 23:30)

irpsit disse:


> Parece-me que vais ter uma verdadeira siberiana!
> 
> Depois diz-me como é a sensação!
> 
> ...




Confirmo... Faz precisamente agora um ano que no norte da Suécia experimentei numa noite os efeitos de um valor de windchill a rondar os -40 na cara. Temperatura de -24 com vento a cerca de 40 km/h que levantava imensas partículas de gelo. Uma breve caminhada de 10 minutos a pé foi o suficiente para me fazer um corte bem aberto e profundo (fruto do congelamento...) no meu lábio inferior. Não foi nada simpático...


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 10:38)

Temperaturas oficiais (MeteoRomania) ás 8h. A esa hora a cidade mais fría era Intorsura Buzaului (750 metros) -31ºC. Segundo Wikipedia esa é cidade que quase todos os anos marca as minimas em Rumania.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

E o río Danubio em Galati (Romênia) com mais gelo que ontem


----------



## irpsit (1 Fev 2012 às 12:10)

Sigo com máxima actual de -1ºC e continuando a subir lentamente.
Tive neve durante a manhã mas só acumulou uns 2cm.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 12:11)

Os grandes possíveis grandes beneficiados deste frio que abrangerá toda a Europa:






Em Dubrovnik, costa sul da Croácia, se não estou em erro, nevou em Fevereiro de 2009 como já não nevava desde 1964, (embora entretanto hajam registos de sleet), e até domingo estão previstos cerca de 40cm de neve para essa cidade.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 13:00)

Boas!

Dia de muito sol e céu limpo em Białystok, a temperatura está bem baixinha -13.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 16:12)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dia de muito sol e céu limpo em Białystok, a temperatura está bem baixinha -13.5ºC



Isto hoje é que vai ser, desce desengatada a temperatura... *-16.5ºC*


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 18:11)

Começa a entrar o ar frío na península ibérica. Vitoria e Pamploma 2ºC ás 18h.
Nao sei que expectativas têm em Portugal, aqui na Espanha a gente esta convencida que esta vaga de frío vai ser mais forte que a vaga de fevereiro de 1956. Eu nao o acho posivel, sei que fará frío, mas nao como em 1956.


----------



## irpsit (1 Fev 2012 às 19:58)

Sigo com -2ºC e em noite com algumas abertas e a temperatura começa a cair. Mas com saudades daquele frio de ultrapassar os quinte negativos.

Agora é a vez da Europa.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -2ºC e em noite com algumas abertas e a temperatura começa a cair. Mas com saudades daquele frio de ultrapassar os quinte negativos.
> 
> Agora é a vez da Europa.



É agora portanto a minha vez

Por agora *-19.6ºC* e ainda muitas horas de arrefecimento em perspectiva


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 20:40)

Temperaturas MÁXIMAS hoje em cidades de Romênia (Weatheronline)

Suceava / Salcea (352 m) -17.0 °C
Botosani (163 m) -15.0 °C
Rosiori De Vede (103 m) -13.0 °C 
Craiova (195 m) -13.0 °C 
Iasi (104 m) -13.0 °C 
Bacau (190 m) -13.0 °C 
Galati (71 m) -12.0 °C 
Tulcea (6 m) -12.0 °C 
Sibiu (444 m) -11.0 °C
Bucharest/Otopeni (90 m) -10.0 °C 
Buzau (97 m) -10.0 °C
Sulina (9 m) -10.0 °C 
Bucharest/Baneasa (91 m) -10.0 °C
Miercurea Ciuc (662 m) -10.0 °C
Constanta (14 m) -10.0 °C  

-10ºC de máxima na costa do mar Negro (Constanza)


Bulgaria

Razgrad (347 m) -15.0 °C 
Vidin (33 m) -14.0 °C 
Svichtov (26 m) -13.0 °C 
Lovetch (221 m) -12.0 °C 
Pleven (160 m) -12.0 °C 
Plovdiv (156 m) -11.0 °C 
Kaliakpa (64 m) -11.0 °C 
Novo Selo (38 m) -11.0 °C 
Silistra (16 m) -11.0 °C 
Shabla (28 m) -10.0 °C 
Plovdiv (185 m) -10.0 °C 
Chirpan (178 m) -10.0 °C 


Polonia

Suwalki (186 m) -15.0 °C 
Bialystok (151 m) -14.0 °C 
Mikolajki (132 m) -14.0 °C 
Lublin Radawiec (240 m) -14.0 °C
Mlawa (149 m) -14.0 °C 
Krakow (237 m) -13.0 °C 
Rzeszow-Jasionka (201 m) -13.0 °C
Warsaw - Okecie (106 m) -12.0 °C 
Elblag (43 m) -12.0 °C 
Kielce (261 m) -12.0 °C 
Katowice-Pyrzowice (284 m) -12.0 °C 


Ukrania, as mais frias

Donetsk (225 m) -20.0 °C 
Boryspil (122 m) -20.0 °C 
Myronivka (153 m) -20.0 °C 
Luhansk (62 m) -19.0 °C 
Izium (78 m) -19.0 °C 
Konotop (149 m) -19.0 °C 
Poltava (160 m) -19.0 °C 
Sumy (181 m) -19.0 °C 
Vinnytsia (298 m) -19.0 °C 
Zaporizhzhia (112 m) -19.0 °C 
Uman (216 m) -18.0 °C 
Ternopil (329 m) -18.0 °C 
Liubashivka (183 m) -18.0 °C 
Lubny (158 m) -18.0 °C 
Chernihiv (141 m) -18.0 °C 
Zhytomyr (224 m) -18.0 °C
Svitlovodsk (84 m) -18.0 °C
Kirovohrad (171 m) -18.0 °C 
Kharkov (155 m) -18.0 °C


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2012 às 23:23)

Passamos à pouco a barreira do *-20ºC* aqui em Białystok

Aqui é sempre a arrefecer

Por agora *-20.5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

MSantos disse:


> Passamos à pouco a barreira do *-20ºC* aqui em Białystok
> 
> Aqui é sempre a arrefecer
> 
> Por agora *-20.5ºC*



Miguel, relativamente a essa experiência tão extrema, que a grande maioria de nós nunca viveu... como tem sido o dia-a-dia relativamente aos automóveis, por exemplo? O combustível chega a congelar? Há dificuldades na ignição? A tua estação, por exemplo, tem sensor exterior com baterias? Se sim, elas têm dado chatices? 

Partilha aí!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 00:15)

Z13 disse:


> Miguel, relativamente a essa experiência tão extrema, que a grande maioria de nós nunca viveu... como tem sido o dia-a-dia relativamente aos automóveis, por exemplo? O combustível chega a congelar? Há dificuldades na ignição? A tua estação, por exemplo, tem sensor exterior com baterias? Se sim, elas têm dado chatices?
> 
> Partilha aí!



Está a ser uma experiência interessaste, eu nunca tinha estado exposto a temperaturas tão baixas, o que posso dizer é que se a exposição ao frio for curta e não houver vento não parece nada de especial, as coisas começam a ficar mais sérias é se for necessário passar mais tempo no exterior, principalmente se tiver vento que aumenta bastante a sensação de frio ao ponto de sentir o frio a "queimar" a pele da cara. Para já ainda não foi necessário tomar nenhum cuidado muito especial com o frio, apenas usar luvas e gorro, cachecol a tapar as orelhas nariz e boca, se não em poucos minutos deixas de sentir as mãos ou as orelhas, meias grossas até ao joelho, botas que mantenham os pés secos e quentes e 3 ou 4 peças de roupa a cobrir o tronco, sendo uma delas obviamente um casaco que seja eficaz a manter a temperatura do corpo. 

Os piores momentos aqui em termos de frio são os tempos de espera nas paragens de autocarros, em que o frio se sente muito mais do que quando estamos em movimento.

Em relação aos automóveis circulam normalmente na cidade, eu não tenho carro aqui que não sei que cuidados os polacos precisam de ter com eles mas os carros não parecem ter problemas em lidar com estas temperaturas, pelo menos aparentemente e exteriormente.

Em relação à estação, infelizmente não tenho aqui nenhuma, e se tivesse não tinha condições para a ter em condições, os valores que reporto são do IM Polaco, já publiquei aqui o site deles algumas vezes é este: *IM POLACO*, actualizam com frequência e com valores arredondados à décima o que é sempre bom. 

Por agora *-20.9ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2012 às 01:15)

*Frio mata 43 na Ucrânia e neve atinge metade da Europa*

Quarenta e três pessoas morreram de hipotermia na Ucrânia nos últimos seis dias, informou o Ministério de Serviços Emergenciais nesta quarta-feira. O país sofre com uma intensa onda de frio. Além da Ucrânia, nevascas castigaram os Bálcãs, a Polônia, a Europa Central e a Itália nesta quarta-feira, provocando a morte de pelo menos 83 pessoas desde o final da semana passada.
A maioria das vítimas na Ucrânia, país que registrou maior número de mortos, é formada por sem-teto que congelaram até morrer nas ruas. Sete pessoas foram encontradas mortas em suas casas, e mais de 800 buscaram ajuda médica por sofrerem ulcerações causadas pelo frio e outros sintomas de hipotermia. Autoridades abriram 1.735 abrigos para fornecer comida e aquecimento, e planejam abrir mais 122. As temperaturas chegaram a -30º Celsius em algumas regiões. Todas as escolas em Kiev estarão fechadas até 5 de fevereiro, informaram as autoridades da cidade nesta quarta-feira. As férias fora de época podem ainda ser prorrogadas, disseram as autoridades. As autoridades russas informaram que uma pessoa morreu de frio em Moscou.
Na Sérvia e na Bósnia, helicópteros retiraram dezenas de moradores de vilarejos isolados pelas nevascas. Partes da costa do Mar Negro tiveram as águas congeladas no litoral da Romênia e nevou nas ilhas da Croácia no Mar Adriático, um evento raro. Na Bulgária, 16 cidades registraram recordes de temperaturas mínimas. Quatro pessoas morreram de hipotermia na Bulgária. Na Sérvia, helicópteros do exército retiraram pelo menos 12 pessoas de um vilarejo. Já morreram cinco pessoas na Sérvia nos últimos dias de hipotermia. "A situação é dramática e a neve se acumulou em até cinco metros em alguns lugares, você só enxerga os telhados das casas", disse o médico Mirolad Dramacanin, que na Sérvia participou de uma missão de resgate nas montanhas.
Na Romênia, as temperaturas caíram hoje a -32,5 graus Celsius e seis sem-teto morreram de hipotermia, informou o Ministério da Saúde. Centenas de pessoas foram levadas a abrigos pelas autoridades. Na Polônia, cinco pessoas morreram de hipotermia, o que elevou a 20 o total de mortos pelo frio no país desde a sexta-feira passada.
Na Itália foi registrada uma morte por hipotermia, de um aposentado de 76 anos que tirava a neve com uma pá da calçada na frente de casa em Parma, no norte do país, informou a agência Ansa. Enquanto as regiões do norte enfrentam a neve, choveu bastante nesta quarta-feira no centro e no sul do país e nevou na região montanhosa da Basilicata, ao sul de Nápoles. 

Fonte: Paraná


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Fev 2012 às 05:36)

A minha namorada está com -28C na Finlândia...ainda hei-de sentir um frio destes. É mesmo uma das coisas que gostava. Ali o MSantos é que deve estar todo contente :P


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2012 às 08:17)

Eu posso responder-te a essas questões.

Os carros: Abaixo dos -10ºC convém não usar travão de mão, pois este congela. Quando inicias o carro, tens que o ligar por 10 minutos, porque se a água congelou dentro, pode causar sobreaquecimento no motor. O uso de anticongelante é necessário mas o combustível não congela (mesmo o dos aviões só congela com temperaturas na ordem dos -80ºC).

Conduzir é bastante seguro, só com temperaturas à volta dos zero é que existe perigo pois o carro ganha pouca tracção no gelo. Temperaturas abaixo dos -5ºC fazem que a estrada tenha quase a mesma tracção que uma estrada normal (nunca é a mesma coisa é claro). Aqui não se usa sal (ao contrário do resto da Europa), pois a neve é tanta que não funciona. Os limpa neves tentam limpar o mais que podem, mas por vezes não chega. Assim, no inverno é frequente conduzir-se sobre camadas espessas de neve e gelo. Tu vais a conduzir sempre a deslizar, mas desde que não traves e vires ao mesmo tempo, está tudo bem.

Baterias: sim, quando levo a máquina fotográfica em dias muito frios, a bateria dura pouca tempo.  Com temperaturas abaixo dos zero e freezing rain (sim por vezes chove com temperaturas negativas), também se torna muito complicado caminhar no solo (aqui usámos uns picos metálicos nos sapatos para não ser problema, se não é um tombo de 10 em 10 segundos, é como patinar num ring de gelo).

Outras curiosidades: a roupa por vezes congela e fica dura. E se for com o cabelo húmido, este fica congelado e completamente branco quando faz frio e vento. Por vezes em poucos segundos. É muito engraçado. Com temperaturas bastante baixas, o nariz também ganha gelo nas pontas. Isto não são situações extremas, são a normalidade do clima dos países nórdicos e do leste. Se houvesse em Portugal, o único problema seriam as estradas e o aquecimento nas casas, o que seriam dois grandes problemas.

MSantos: tens que tentar o truque de atirar água a ferver ao ar!
É um espectáculo... A ver se chegas à barreira dos -30ºC.

Valores baixos: Olha, MSantos, uma coisa que te posso dizer, é com temperaturas muito baixas, a temperatura varia imenso de local para local, mesmo locais a 100 metros uns dos outros, dependendo do relevo e geografia. Aqui frequentemente uma estação pode medir -25ºC e outra -15ºC estando a poucos kms uma da outra. Sobretudo os vales arrefecem bastante! A ausência de vento e céus limpos são também outros dois factores que ajudam a temperatura a descer muito.

Sigo com -6ºC e céu encoberto.




Z13 disse:


> Miguel, relativamente a essa experiência tão extrema, que a grande maioria de nós nunca viveu... como tem sido o dia-a-dia relativamente aos automóveis, por exemplo? O combustível chega a congelar? Há dificuldades na ignição? A tua estação, por exemplo, tem sensor exterior com baterias? Se sim, elas têm dado chatices?
> 
> Partilha aí!


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2012 às 09:50)

Na Suécia há 2 dias atrás, 1057 hPa de pressão atmosférica, o mais alto em 40 anos.



> *Swedish Combat Jets Grounded by High Pressure*
> STOCKHOLM January 31, 2012 (AP)
> 
> About a dozen Gripen fighter jets were barred from taking part in a Nordic air exercise Tuesday because of an abnormally strong high pressure system.
> ...


http://abcnews.go.com/International...-grounded-high-pressure-15478648#.Typb8_mrhoN


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 10:51)

Fotos de Constança (Romênia), porto do mar Negro, onde ontem a temperatura MÁXIMA foi de -10ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

Em Espanha as regiaos mais afectadas pela vaga de frío sao as mais próximas a Europa: País Vasco e Catalunya. Neva perto de Barcelona e San Sebastián, ainda que segundo as webcams nao se ve neve en nenhuma das 2 cidades.

Sim há neve em S. Quirze del Vallés, 200 metros, perto de Barcelona


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

Webcam da Playa de la Kontxa, no centro de Donostia (San Sebastian):

http://canales.diariovasco.com/webcams/webcam_concha.htm


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 11:42)

David sf disse:


> Webcam da Playa de la Kontxa, no centro de Donostia (San Sebastian):
> 
> http://canales.diariovasco.com/webcams/webcam_concha.htm



Interessante ver acumulação de neve assim numa praia à cota 0


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2012 às 12:24)

Simplesmente WOW.

Aqui sigo com pressão de 1015mb, já esteve 1020mb ontem à noite.

Cidades europeias. 
Olhem para as temperaturas diurnas neste momento:

Viena, Berlim, Praga e Zurique com -10ºC. Varsóvia com -15ºC
Paris e Amsterdam seguem com -4ºC
Suwalki na Polónia com  -19ºC, e Moscovo -17ºC
Karasjok na Noruega segue com -26ºC






Vince disse:


> Na Suécia há 2 dias atrás, 1057 hPa de pressão atmosférica, o mais alto em 40 anos.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International...-grounded-high-pressure-15478648#.Typb8_mrhoN


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 13:29)

irpsit disse:


> Simplesmente WOW.
> 
> Aqui sigo com pressão de 1015mb, já esteve 1020mb ontem à noite.
> 
> ...



Aqui em Białystok estou a viver o dia mais frio da minha vida, a tampeartura ainda não subiu dos -18ºC para cima, neste momento *-18.2ºC*, apesar do céu pouco nublado à pouco precipitavam uns micro micro cristais de gelo.


A cidade de Suwałki fica a menos de 100km de Białystok, é a segunda cidade maior cidade da província polaca onde me encontro, neste momento lá estão -23ºC segundo o IM Polaco


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 14:53)

Aquí na Espanha tambem muito frio. Ás 15h segundo AEMET

San Sebastián -0.2ºC (a entrada do ar frío á península ibérica é pela vertical de esta cidade)
Soria -2.6ºC
Avila -2.9ºC
Valladolid 1.6ºC
Zamora 4.0ºC
Madrid 2.0ºC
Zaragoza 3.3ºC
Barcelona 4.8ºC

GALIZA
A Coruña 7.8ºC
Vigo 8.3ºC
Lugo 4.9ºC
Ourense 8.7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 14:59)

Em quanto a Europa ás 14h, segundo Wetterzentrale

Helsinki -20ºC
Tallinn -19ºC
Warsaw -16ºC
Kiev -23ºC
Moscow -18ºC
Bucharest -11ºC
Berlin -8ºC
Prague -9ºC
Vienna -7ºC
Amsterdam -4ºC
Brussels -4ºC
Paris -2ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 15:16)

Aqui bem perto, na Puebla de Sanábria, a mínima desta madrugada também foi bem interessante! *-10,4ºC*

Estou curioso com as duas próximas noites!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 18:22)

Em Białystok estão já *-23ºC*, esta noite está previsto que a temperatura se aproxime dos -30ºC veremos até onde vai descer, está muito mais frio hoje do que ontem a esta hora


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 19:07)

Temperaturas ás 18h


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 19:20)

Minsk a capital de Bielorrusia registra agora mesmo -30ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 19:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Minsk a capital de Bielorrusia registra agora mesmo -30ºC.



Cerca de 300km a sudeste de Minsk em Bialystok estamos agora com *-25ºC*

Já falta pouco para-30ºC Vá lá... Mais um esforço


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2012 às 20:48)

Sigo com +6ºC e uma forte tempestade de sudoeste.

Num dia que a Europa sofre de frio, eu registo a temperatura  mais alta deste inverno. Mas, apesar da chuva, a neve no solo ainda persiste. Ainda não falhou um dia desde Novembro.

MSantos: já viste? Hoje tu tens 31 graus a menos que eu. 
Quem diria...


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 21:11)

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/frio-polar-congela-europa=f702603


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2012 às 21:19)

F_R disse:


> http://aeiou.expresso.pt/frio-polar-congela-europa=f702603





> Frente polar do sul vinda da Sibéria está a causar estragos desde o final de dezembro.



Frente polar do sul vinda da Sibéria, afinal em que ficamos?


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 21:34)

Fil disse:


> Frente polar do sul vinda da Sibéria, afinal em que ficamos?



eh eh também tinha reparado, mas tem fotos fantásticas


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com +6ºC e uma forte tempestade de sudoeste.
> 
> Num dia que a Europa sofre de frio, eu registo a temperatura  mais alta deste inverno. Mas, apesar da chuva, a neve no solo ainda persiste. Ainda não falhou um dia desde Novembro.
> 
> ...



É verdade já chegou a ser ao contrario, mas sabes como é Islândia gelada Europa quente e vice-versa 

*-26.4ºC*


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

"Frente polar do sul vinda da Sibéria está a causar estragos em Portugal, começando no litoral e extendendo-se para o interior"

Assim é melhor!

PS. sigo agora com rajadas máximas de 90km/h. E temperatura de +8ºC em quase todas as estações em meu redor. O meu termómetro marca +6ºC.




Fil disse:


> Frente polar do sul vinda da Sibéria, afinal em que ficamos?



"Frente tropical de oeste vinda de Espanha." até podia acontecer. Aqueles dias de verão, muito quentes, com anticiclone a oeste, mas uns ventos vindo de leste, e ar tropical. Claro que é preciso ser rebuscado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Fev 2012 às 01:38)

Já alteraram para "frente polar do sul da Sibéria"


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2012 às 08:50)

Um día mais Puebla de Sanabria foi a vila mais fría de Espanha segundo AEMET, hoje com -13ºC, ja que as 4 primeiras estaçoes sao centros de ski. Nos Pirineos vertente norte a vila mais fría foi Arties com -11.8ºC e nos Pirineos vertente sul Sabiñanigo com -10.9ºC





Em estaçoes (nao oficiais) dos Pirineos a 2000 metros registraram esta noite -20ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012*

Temperaturas pelas 7h.





Temperaturas pelas 8h.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

Cobertura parcialmente visível do gelo sobre a europa. Esperava mais gelo na França e na Alemanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

Amsterdam com neve e temperatura gélida a gente usa a bicicleta como sempre

http://www.terena.org/webcam/


----------



## Fernando (3 Fev 2012 às 15:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012*



Mário Barros disse:


> Temperaturas pelas 7h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mário, onde encontras estes mapas? Obrigado!


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2012 às 15:25)

Muito frío hoje na Europa Central. Ás 14 h Viena -8ºC e Praga -10ºC


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2012 às 15:32)

E a metade Norte da Itália com nevões bem grandes ao nível do mar. Roma está mesmo na fronteira entre o ar quente e frio, vendo o mapa de observações, mas já vai caíndo um belo nevão pelo menos em parte da cidade. Que inveja!
E na costa adriática, na região de Rimini, praias cheias de neve...









Podem ver em directo: http://www.romexplorer.com/rome-webcam.htm


Praia no adriático:


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 16:52)

Previsões para amanha Itália uma maravilha 

http://meteo.it/meteo-tg/previsioni-italia


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 17:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012*



Fernando disse:


> Mário, onde encontras estes mapas? Obrigado!



http://www.infoclimat.fr/cartes-des...area=iberique&param=temperature#nice-spac-img


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

Boas..
Por Viena sigo com -9.7°C.
Segundo a Davis aqui da Faculdade Veterinaria de Viena ( a 250m donde estou) a minima foi de -14.6°C e a maxima de -7.6°C.

O cèu está nublado com precipitacao fraca de cristais.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2012 às 21:02)

Segundo informação de uma amiga minha, neva em Palma de Maiorca.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 22:05)

Puebla de Sanábria  em Espanha esta manhã com uns gelados *-13 ºc *  







http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=2766E&w=0&datos=img&x=h09&f=temperatura


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

[ame="http://youtu.be/9NGbPmOhiHw"]http://youtu.be/9NGbPmOhiHw[/ame]


na Ucrania chegam a ter 0 graus dentro de casa...


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 00:24)

Fonte Corriere della Sera


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 01:02)

*-21,0 C ja na Holanda en neve*

Desde sabado as temperatures estão abaixo o zero todo o dia. E segunda feira, tivemos um bocadinho de neve. Mas agora, a neve foi brutal na minha cidade, mas so uma hora e meia. Portanto: 8 cm caiu, nada mal.

A temperatura aos 8 horas fora -10,0 C e e fico na minha bicleta na minha trabalhou sem protecção (no handgloves). Bastante frio!

Aqui dois filmes (parecidos) da minha tabalhou aos 15 horas...Bonita não e?!
O moinho fica so aos 150 metros....




The best one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L77QEXEnEZ0

My collegue says: ""And now all vision has gone. You really do not see anything." And later on, on the phone she adds "you see nothing here, all is white now."

The video shows a vision of 150 m, but the camera seems to be better than our eyes.


E esta noite, sem vento a temperatura atingia -21 nalgumas locais no centro do pais. Aqui?? Não se com certeza mas com vento e nuvens acho que esta so -10 C. Frio, mas nada especial...

Boa noite!


----------



## ZeppY (4 Fev 2012 às 09:56)

Palma de Maiorca


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 10:03)

*-22,8 C the lowest KNMI reading at Marknesse*

That is realy cold.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 10:31)

Bom día, noite fría na Espanha, com -13ºC de novo em Puebla de Sanabria, a vila mais fría hoje tambem, ainda que pelo día subirá bastante dos 0ºC.

Muito fría aínda nas ilhas Baleares com 1ºC em Palma de Mallorca a esta hora. Em Barcelona 4ºC e em San Sebastián somente 1ºC. Catalunya, País Vasco, Aragón e Baleares sao as regiaos mais perto da masa fría de Europa.

Na minha cidade ceu sem nuvems e 1,5ºC de mínima na cidade e -3.4ºC no aeroporto!!!


----------



## ZeppY (4 Fev 2012 às 10:34)

que grande nevao em palma de maiorca


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 10:36)

*Re: -22,8 C the lowest KNMI reading at Marknesse*



J.S. disse:


> That is realy cold.



-19ºC em Amsterdam, muito frío!

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06240&ano=2012&mes=2&day=4&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 10:59)

Lagoa de Venecia gelada

http://www.meteogiornale.it/news-fl...-si-ghiaccia-in-alcuni-punti-per-il-gran-gelo

Bora (vento muito frío do norte) em Trieste

http://www.meteogiornale.it/news-fl...uzzi-dacqua-che-si-gelano-allistante-sul-molo


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

*Re: -22,8 C the lowest KNMI reading at Marknesse*



Ferreiro disse:


> -19ºC em Amsterdam, muito frío!
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06240&ano=2012&mes=2&day=4&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30



-18 - -19 C where I live. COldest since 1985 (-18,4 C). Also the coldest night with 2009 since 1985. In 2009 -23 was also recorded, in 1985 it was -27,3 C.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Boas!

Os dias gelados e de sol continuam aqui em Bialystok, por agora -16.4ºC, nos próximos dias vamos continuar em vaga de frio mas a tendência é para as temperaturas irem subindo.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 14:37)

Roma


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 16:16)

Segundo o José Miguel Viñas do DivulgaMeteo aos 2537m no Refugio Niu de l'Aliga na Cerdanya (Pirinéus catalães) registaram-se -30.6ºC, com vento forte e rajadas de 110km/h.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

Vince disse:


> Segundo o José Miguel Viñas do DivulgaMeteo aos 2537m no Refugio Niu de l'Aliga na Cerdanya (Pirinéus catalães) registaram-se -30.6ºC, com vento forte e rajadas de 110km/h.



Com esse vento acho imposivel atingir -30ºC. Esse vento enorme precisamente impide as temperaturas demasiado gélidas. O dado de -30ºC somente tem sentido se falamos de sensaçao térmica.
Em estaçoes oficiales de AEMET La Molina (tambem na Cerdanya) a 1700 metros somente atingiu os -15ºC, precisamente o forte vento impediu uma maior descida da temperatura

As mínimas hoje em Catalunya

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cat&w=1&datos=img


Pic du Midi (Pirineo francés) a 2900 metros atingiu hoje -23ºC.
http://www.picdumidi.com/


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

Os valores mais extremos da vaga de frío na Galiza:

Calvos (Ourense) a 890m -13,5ºC
Baltar (Ourense) a 807m -11,2ºC
Tioira (Ourense) a 548m -11ºC
Barbeitos (Pontevedra) a 570m -10,8ºC
Verín-Vilela (Ourense) a 392m -10,4ºC
Viana do Bolo (Ourense) a 851m -10,4ºC
Mourelle (Lugo) a 416m -10ºC


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2012 às 18:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Com esse vento acho imposivel atingir -30ºC. Esse vento enorme precisamente impide as temperaturas demasiado gélidas. O dado de -30ºC somente tem sentido se falamos de sensaçao térmica.
> Em estaçoes oficiales de AEMET La Molina (tambem na Cerdanya) a 1700 metros somente atingiu os -15ºC, precisamente o forte vento impediu uma maior descida da temperatura



Pois não sei, também achei estranho e já esperava a tua reacção, a sondagem de Barcelona das 00z tem -22ºc aos 3000m, a de Santander tinha -20, com vento forte a impedir inversão/arrefecimento radiativo, é estranho. O valor que deste do Pic du Midi, esse parece bastante conforme.  Se fosse daquelas estações nos famosos "poços" frios, compreendia-se, mas não parece ser o caso. Mas o  Viñas é pessoa respeitada na Meteo em Espanha. Se tens twitter, discute o assunto com ele.


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 18:43)

*Re: -22,8 C the lowest KNMI reading at Marknesse*



Ferreiro disse:


> -19ºC em Amsterdam, muito frío!
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06240&ano=2012&mes=2&day=4&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30



Y todo ello tras un Enero tremendamente suave.


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 18:48)

*New station record since 97: -17,2 C. Daytemps: -7 C*

After many times between -12 and -14, we finally got rid of these balmy temperatures. The record of all time being -27 C this of course ridiculously warm..;-)

We some other weahterhobbyists (aka "freaks) we were wathcing the temperatures plummet of all KNMi stations. We can get 10 minute readings within 5 minutes all the time over here. It is big fun....;-)
So at 3.30 I saw it ws crystal clear for some time and decide to take my car and drive to my weahterstation and then onto the countryside, villages etc with a thermometer with me and the car has one too...

It was nice to see that the temperature is SO dependant on radiation. Where things were very open, the temperature went to -14 C. Some trees? Rapid rise. A house? Rapid rise. Open coutry: fast fall. So it was between -10 and -14 C.
The chanenel at 200 m from my station was smoking liek a chimney. Very dense fog and that is no good for low temperatures.

So, the datalogger were checked at two  o'clock this afternoon. Bright sky with fog patches...and then you know, it could be very cold. Well, it was -7 to -9 C. I thought may be a -12 was still possible during the day. 

So at home. the datalogger showed the temperature did not get below -11 till 6.50 hours. Indeed, the station is not situated in the coldest position in the very flat countryside. 

Than, we see this fall:

6.49 uur: -10,6
6.50: -11,2
6.51: -12,0
6.52: -12,7
6.53: -13,2
6.54: -13,6
6.55: -14,0
6.56: -14,2
6.57: -14,4
6.58: -14,4
6.59: -14,5
7:00: -14,6

That is 4 C in 11 minutes. First low of -16,7 reached at 7.45 hours. Than a rise to 14,9C and a subsequent fall to -17,2 at 9.20 hours. Nice!!!

Now it is -10 again, but the wind and clouds are picking up and no chance to get close to that value. But that is what records for.

BTW: this is the lowest temperature measured in my province sinds 8 january 1985 (-19,0 C) and the lowest february temp since 1956, when 4 km south of me -19,6 was recorded.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

Pasaia (perto de S. Sebastián) hoje


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 22:39)

*Re: -22,8 C the lowest KNMI reading at Marknesse*



duero disse:


> Y todo ello tras un Enero tremendamente suave.



De facto dezembro fui mais suave que Janeiro. Mas Janiero, ficou muito suave tambem.

A constelção desta fevreiro lembra-nos, ca na Holanda, a este de 1986 (Tmedia -3,6 C) e 1956 (Tmedia -6,7 C)....

Eu tinha um Tx de -6,9 C hoje, segundo ao Lelystad (Tx -9,7  C). Tmedia esta dia -10,4 C aqui..


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 23:18)

Impressionante, o estado caótico em que se encontra a metade norte de Itália. Inclusivamente já estão registados 8 mortos.
O espectáculo, já chegou a Roma.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2012 às 00:56)

*Frio glacial provoca receios de colapso energético*


euronewspt

*Frio siberiano flagela a Europa*


euronewspt


----------



## irpsit (5 Fev 2012 às 02:02)

Sigo com 0º em noite relativamente pouco nublado, lua cheia e alguma aurora. Tão elevada a temperatura.

Máxima foi +5ºC. A neve desapareceu praticamente toda.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 13:58)

Muita neve a cair hoje sobre os Picos da Europa.
Imagem de satélite de há instantes:


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

Entra ar do noroeste, muito húmido e temperado, na península. 
San Sebastián ontem nevaba com 1ºC, hoje chove com 11ºC.
Tambem chove en Reinosa (800 metros) com 4.3ºC e a neve que permanecía no solo desde a quarta feira ja desaparece. É a segunda nevada desta temporada 2011/12 na vila de Reinosa, a primeira nevada permaneceu no solo somente 1 día (nem sequer enteiro, somente umas horas) e esta vez com a vaga de frío siberiano conseguiu permanecer no solo 5 días.

Edito: em Reinosa desde a quinta feira. Estou repassando os dados e somente levaba 4 días com neve.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 15:03)

Em Burgos, sensivelmente à mesma altitude, o cenário é o seguinte:


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2012 às 15:12)

Sim, a explicaçao é que Burgos está um pouco mais ao leste e quase 100 metros mais de altitude. Acho que o ar temperado tambem chegará a Burgos desfacendo a neve. Burgos estes días apenas tinha neve e com este ar húmido conseguiu neve justo ao final da vaga de frío. Aínda que volverá a entrar ar frío na segunda feira.


----------



## duero (5 Fev 2012 às 16:13)

YA ESTÁ EN YOUTUBE LA NEVADA DE HOY


----------



## duero (5 Fev 2012 às 16:15)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uVxmYj4FTo"]Nevada en Burgos 5/02/2012 (HD)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## duero (5 Fev 2012 às 16:50)

FOTOS DE BURGOS DE UN FORERO DE METEORED

http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-febrero-de-2012-t136606.636.html


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

Boas!

Dia de céu pouco nublado e com temperaturas sempre bem negativas, como já vem sendo hábito nesta última semana, por agora *-20ºC*


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2012 às 20:03)

Boas
Por Viena sigo com -11.2°C, a maxima foi de -6.7°C e sopra um vento gélido de NW a 20-30km.h.

Ontem o cenário foi identico, a maxima foi mais baixa dada a nebulosidade, -7.7°C, e a minima atingiu os -11.1°C.

Amanha espera-se alguma neve a partir das 12h, a minima desta noite deverá cair aos -15°C e a maxima amanha pouco subirá dos -10°C.

Partes do Danubio congelaram completamente...há muito gelo mas neve..0!!

3f deverei voltar para Pt..infelizmente sem grandes recordacoes no que toca á neve..


----------



## irpsit (5 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

Sigo de uma Islândia hoje muito bela.

Esteve um dia de algum sol, e frio muito húmido.
Máxima de -3ºC mas muito mais frio de sensação devido a vento e humidade.

Muito terreno descoberto, muitos patches de neve e gelo aqui e ali, óptimos para patinar. E embora as planícies estejam relativamente verdes, os vulcões em redor estão todos brancos. Pressão bastante alta a 1018mb.

Mas vem aí chuva novamente.


----------



## J.S. (5 Fev 2012 às 22:40)

*A couple of pics of yesterday...*

Note the average temperature. Over here -10 C. In Lelystad, the average was -16,6 C. Record for central Holland is -19 C (average).

Pics near my weahterstation. two are obviously in the evening, when the sun sets...

At 14-15 hours...I should have been there much earlier...Must have been a completely breath taking, fantastic site like I have seen on pics of others. But better next time...











One in the woods at the coast. The day before they really had some thaw there. But not for long (three hours or so).











Evening. At 17 hours temperature dropped from -8 to -11 in 20 minutes. Clouds prevented another deepfreeze night.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2012 às 23:24)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo de uma Islândia hoje muito bela.
> 
> Esteve um dia de algum sol, e frio muito húmido.
> Máxima de -3ºC mas muito mais frio de sensação devido a vento e humidade.
> ...



Boa noite,
"Pressão bastante alta a 1018mb."
Por aqui o normal tem sido 1030mb. loool
Um abraço


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2012 às 23:44)

*Re: A couple of pics of yesterday...*



J.S. disse:


>



Muito bonitas as fotos, todas elas


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2012 às 23:46)

Bonitas e geladas fotos *J.S.*

Aqui por Białystok a temperatura está encalhada entre os -19ºC e os -20ºC à várias horas, por agora -19.5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Fev 2012 às 23:47)

*Re: A couple of pics of yesterday...*



J.S. disse:


> Note the average temperature. Over here -10 C. In Lelystad, the average was -16,6 C. Record for central Holland is -19 C (average).
> 
> Pics near my weahterstation. two are obviously in the evening, when the sun sets...
> 
> At 14-15 hours...I should have been there much earlier...Must have been a completely breath taking, fantastic site like I have seen on pics of others. But better next time...



Excelent pictures! All of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

-12.2°C, por Viena agora..

Ontem ( aqui é mais 1h que em Pt), os extremos ficaram-se em -12°C para a minima e -6.7°C para a maxima.

O frio é acentuado pelo vento moderado de NW...

Está tudo gelado, a terra está congelada e dura como a pedra...o vapor sai das sargetas criando cristais de gelo na rua, o vapor dos tubos de escape faz estalactites que pendem dos carros...

Uma coisa interssante...nao convem o pessoal esquecer-se de latas de cerveja na rua...o resultado é bastante explosivo


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

euronewspt


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

Impressão minha ou na costa Este de Itália o Adriático está a começar a querer gelar? 
  

Em Rimini, na costa do Adriático, neva como se não houvesse amanhã, e estão quase -10º, com 20cm de acumulação.


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2012 às 12:19)

Não há que ter medo com o regresso da idade do gelo em 2012, lol.

Pois eu sigo da Islândia com +7ºC e chuva. Clima como se fosse Portugal.

E creio que este é o recorde mais alto de temperatura dos últimos 100 anos.
Isto após a maior quantidade de neve em 100 anos também!! Absolutamente fantástico estes extremos.

Há locais hoje no país com mais de +12ºC.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2012 às 14:33)

Boas
Por Viena sigo com -7.0°C, a minima foi de -13.4°C e a maxima até agora atingiu os -6.5°C.

Alguns bracos do Danubio congelaram...dá para atravessar o rio e ir olhando atravez de 15/20cm de gelo transparente como o vidro, lá em baixo os peixes nadam por entre as algas...parece as vitrines do Ocenario

Daqui a momentos vai comecar a nevar..


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

O mapa de neve de hoje. A península ibérica e Irlanda fican á margem da grande nevada europea (e norteafricana).





Incrível Sarajevo, depois de 2 meses com neve no solo hoje está assim


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

-7.3°C e vai caindo alguma Powder snow, acompanhada de vento moderado de NNW...está um frio algo violento


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2012 às 17:48)

Stormy,

Esse braços têm menos corrente, por isso é que congelam facilmente e congelam todos os invernos. 

O "Neue Donau" é um braço paralelo, que está fechado por uma barragem a norte e serve para escoar o caudal do rio quando este é demasiado. É perigoso caminhar sobre o gelo deste normalmente.

O "Alte Donau" é um antigo meandro, já isolado do Danúbio, portanto congela facilmente. Esse é seguro para caminhares em cima.

O canal pequeno que atravessa a cidade tem alguma corrente do rio, e congela mais facilmente, normalmente quase todos os anos, devido ao seu pequeno tamanho e fluxo mais brando.

O Danúbio propriamente dito raramente congela. Congelou ligeiramente em Janeiro de 2009, e se calhar vai congelar mais este ano. Normalmente congela mais na Roménia. A este altura, já deves ter congelamento parcial no Danúbio propriamente dito, não?

Em 4 anos que estive em Viena, vi todos os invernos com a temperatura a chegar aos -15ºC, e menos ainda nos arredores da cidade. O que é muito anormal, é este ano não teres qualquer neve acumulada em Janeiro!



stormy disse:


> Boas
> Por Viena sigo com -7.0°C, a minima foi de -13.4°C e a maxima até agora atingiu os -6.5°C.
> 
> Alguns bracos do Danubio congelaram...dá para atravessar o rio e ir olhando atravez de 15/20cm de gelo transparente como o vidro, lá em baixo os peixes nadam por entre as algas...parece as vitrines do Ocenario
> ...


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

WOW, impressionante.
Deve ter sido um nevão bem forte, para de repente todos os carros ficaram assim presos. Tipo, uns 60cm de uma assentada, de um dia para o outro.



Ferreiro disse:


> O mapa de neve de hoje. A península ibérica e Irlanda fican á margem da grande nevada europea (e norteafricana).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

Boas!

Aqui por Białystok tivemos alguma neve fraca de manhã, durante a tarde não voltou a nevar, a temperatura ainda bastante negativa mas já não tem alcançado os valores dos dias anteriores, neste momento -15.8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2012 às 19:23)

O río Danubio hoje em Budapest (perto de Viena)


----------



## irpsit (6 Fev 2012 às 21:40)

Parece-me que o frio seco siberiano vai continuar na Europa pelo resto de Fevereiro.

O AA na Gronelândia está fraco. o AA siberiano está potente. As temperaturas na Sibéria rondam os -55ºC mas no topo da Gronelândia estão apenas -20ºC.

Isto faz um bloqueio enorme na Europa, arrastando o frio siberiano, e a jet stream tem caminho muito mais fácil para norte, pela Islândia ou Gronelândia, pois o resto está sob a acção de bloqueios.

Tudo parece continuar idêntico.


----------



## FRibeiro (6 Fev 2012 às 21:48)

Aqui pela região Este de Paris sigo com -6.0ºC
Não tenho neve no solo como acontece com a região Oeste de Paris...Foi falta de sorte a frente ter terminado aqui à porta!


----------



## FTerroso (6 Fev 2012 às 21:49)

Hoje de manha peguei o meu maior frio da minha vida; -16°. Durante o dia nao passou dos -4°. A neve que caiu a 1 semana atras se mantem toda no chao.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2012 às 11:06)

Impresionante Veneza


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

Boas!

Nevou por aqui cerca de 1cm durante a noite aqui em Białystok, que acumulou sobre a neve/gelo que já dura à mais de 3 semanas no solo. 

Continuamos em vaga de frio mas as temperaturas hoje estão muito mais altas do que estavam no principio do mês, por agora -8,5ºC e céu encoberto.

P.S: A minha missão aqui na Polónia está quase terminada, infelizmente o tempo de partir deste belo e interessante País está quase a chegar, no final desta semana regressarei a Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2012 às 17:45)

*Vaga de frio polar fez 360 mortos na Europa*

A camada de ar polar que se espalhou pela Europa há quase duas semanas já fez 360 mortos. Na Ucrânia, o país mais afectado, 135 pessoas perderam a vida e a Bósnia e Itália estão a passar pelos maiores nevões das últimas décadas.
Segundo o Ministério das Situações de Emergência na Ucrânia, 85.000 pessoas procuraram as 3300 tendas aquecidas que estão distribuídas pelo país, para dar abrigo, apoio e alimentos. As temperaturas baixaram até aos 30ºC negativos durante a noite.
A vaga de frio polar, causada por um anti-ciclone situado originalmente por cima do mar Báltico e que se espalhou pela Europa, causou a morte a 62 pessoas na Polónia, 23 na Lituânia e na República Checa, 10 na Letónia e na Sérvia, três na Croácia e na Bósnia e a uma pessoa na Estónia e a outra na Eslováquia.
Na Bósnia, as autoridades utilizaram helicópteros para transportar doentes e levar alimentos às 100 localidades isoladas pelo maior nevão de que há registo no país. Em algumas zonas, a neve atingiu uma altura de dois metros. A vizinha Sérvia decretou no domingo à noite “situação de emergência” por causa da neve e do frio. Cerca de 70.000 sérvios vivem hoje em localidades isoladas e 5000 quilómetros de estradas estão intransitáveis.
Na Bulgária, oito pessoas morreram ontem vítimas das inundações causadas pela neve que se está a derreter no Sul do país, perto da fronteira com a Turquia. Está interrompido o trânsito entre os dois países no principal posto de fronteira, de Kapitan-Andreevo. Para os próximos dias, a Bulgária deve esperar tempestades de neve e uma descida das temperaturas até aos 17ºC negativos. Desde o final de Janeiro, o frio já matou dez pessoas neste país. Na Hungria, doze pessoas morreram nos últimos três dias por causa da vaga de ar polar, segundo as autoridades em Budapeste. Na Roménia, onde morreram 36 pessoas, o Ministério da Educação anunciou que as escolas estarão encerradas hoje e amanhã em 11 regiões do país e em Bucareste.
A camada de ar polar deslocou-se mais para Sul. Em Itália já morreram 21 pessoas. As temperaturas continuam muito baixas no Norte, com 10ºC negativos em Milão, e a neve estende-se ao Sul, a Nápoles. A electricidade está a faltar em várias cidades na região de Roma, que declarou estado de catástrofe natural e onde o alerta meteorológico se vai manter até sexta-feira. A capital italiana vive o seu maior nevão dos últimos 27 anos. França, onde já morreram quatro pessoas, está sob a ameaça de um grave corte de electricidade. Em algumas regiões, como Mulhouse e Reims, os termómetros chegaram aos 20ºC negativos.
A Suíça registou, na noite de domingo, um novo recorde de frio para este ano, com 35,1ºC negativos em Samedan, no cantão de Grisons. O frio polar na Suíça está a perturbar a circulação de comboios. No Reino Unido, o trânsito já está a regressar à normalidade no aeroporto em Heathrow. No domingo, a acumulação de neve tinha levado à anulação de centenas de voos.
O tempo frio obrigou ao aumento da procura de gás natural e, segundo a porta-voz da Comissão Europeia para a Energia, Marlene Holzner, as importações subiram na Roménia, Alemanha e Itália. No sábado, a russa Gazprom anunciou a normalização do fornecimento de gás à Europa, depois de ter baixado a exportação “durante alguns dias”, por causa do aumento da procura interna.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2012 às 19:18)

Imagens muito fixes de Veneza, dos canais congelados e até uma parte do Mar Mediterrâneo.

http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.it/fotogallery/2012/02/laguna_ghiacciata_2/laguna_ghiacciata_2_fotogallery-1903181974612.shtml#42

Imagem de -16ºC em Itália.


----------



## J.S. (7 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

*frio com e vento...brrrr...mas com sol tamben!*

Again strange recordings, but correct one. In teh evening I checked: my sensors, my notebook and my sesnroscreens. I could not believe what the dat showed me. Now the snow is old now, so less good at reradiating heat back into space. On top of that, there was wind. Even so the mercury dropped from - 4 to -10 C in the afternoon evening in a matter of 20 minutes. And than, from 1900 to 1910 o'clock from -10 to -5! Because the wind picked up. Later that evening and in the early morning we got to -12,2 C. Wind really picked up so not the usual 8.30 o 'clock low. If the wind would have remained low or even still, we would hae reached -18 to -20 C. In Lelystad KNMI -19,9 C ws recorded. So they had -22,9; -16,9; -16,4 and -19,9 C again. The only better score in my life was four consecutive nights of < -20 in january 1979.

During the day today it was -8 to -9 C at noon This electronic thermometer was actually pretty exact. Normally this things swing wildy of the mark.

Here some pics from morning afternoon and evening.

A bird frozen to its death. In the morning near my weatherstation. Sad...






Inland harbour of Middelburg, sunrise







Time to eat or take some pics!






Bit cold to take pics, but whatever...







Kid telling his mum how to clean the ice from the snow..







Girl having warm soup (very thick, typical Dutch peasoup for winter) on the ice. She is on skates.






Skating on the canal surrounding Middelburg in the evening (17.30 hours). In the back you can see a small tent in the ice, typically Dutch. With light, music and hot food.






Regards from The Netherlands


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2012 às 20:39)

Bonitas paisagens invernais


----------



## J.S. (7 Fev 2012 às 20:51)

Dan disse:


> Bonitas paisagens invernais



Thanks! To add some data to the cold.

Lelystad KNMI has an average temperature of -10 C now for the month. Average minimum is now -15,6 C. Pretty cold. Other parts of NL are about 0,5 to 3 C "warmer". The record for the month of februuary at De Bilt is -7 C. In the Southeast it is -8,5 C. Don't think we are going to come even close to that. Next week it is all over...But hey: after such a suprmild winter, this is a nice and welcome surprise!


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2012 às 21:53)

Situación en parte de Europa y el Norte de África hoy:






Impresionante lo de Italia!. Tengo un compañero de trabajo italiano de Sulmona, en la región del Abruzzo, que está asombrado con lo que está sucediendo. Una barbaridad de nieve, y a cotas muy bajas. Una bonita captura nocturna de Urbino a escasos 480 msnm. Impresionante:






Por la Península destacan los espesores de nieve que están empezando a coger algunos sectores de la Cordillera Cantábrica a cierta altitud. Camping de La Raya, a unos 1500 msnm en Asturias junto al límite provincial con León: 






En Maó (costa de Menorca, Illes Balears), donde resido, días fríos los que estamos teniendo. Con nieve a nivel del mar el pasado día 4 que permaneció algo más de un día en el suelo, algo realmente destacado para lo que es esto y para la pequeñísima nevada que fue (mucho menor que en Mallorca). El frío se ve acentuado por la incansable, constante y fuerte tramuntana (un viento frío y fuerte de norte muy característico y habitual en esta isla. Los árboles de la fachada norte insular pueden atestiguarlo con sus portes rastreros, tumbados y en bandera). Últimos días (máxima y mínima en ºC y racha máxima de viento en km/h) en el aeropuerto muy cercano a la ciudad:

2 de febrero: 6,9....4,5....85
3 de febrero: 5,7....2,6....84
4 de febrero: 2,6...-0,2....78
5 de febrero: 7,1....1,5....61
6 de febrero: 8,5....3,7....87
7 de febrero: 6,0....4,4....82 (hasta las 21:00)

Y eso que el aeropuerto está en el sureste de la isla, lugar donde la tramuntana no sopla con tanta violencia como en el norte ni mucho menos (seguramente en el norte se han superado los 100 km/h con holgura y en puntos concretos especialmente venteados como Favàritx los 120 km/h (yo estuve en el faro el sábado 4 (día de la nevada) y era infernal, con una sensación térmica realmente fría). Un tiempo muy desapacible, sin duda. Y parece que todavía queda...


----------



## amando96 (8 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

*Re: Blizzard Europa (Jan/Fev 2012)*

Tenho estado a falar com alguns conhecidos nos países onde se faz sentir esse frio... a grande maioria está com inveja das temperaturas altas cá de Portugal 

Ver se algum quer trocar de casa uns dias 

Alguém sabe se o Tamisa chegou a congelar?


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 01:49)

Centro de Itália 





Podem ver mais aqui:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299340203457093.74311.101988496525599&type=1


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2012 às 11:29)

Neve em Tripoli, Libia!!!

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/article.html


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 12:17)




----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2012 às 13:03)

Aqui na Islândia continua o tempo invulgarmente ameno.

Sigo com máxima de +5ºC e os campos verdinhos, com um pouco de neve e gelo aqui e ali. Há mais canais congelados do que campos com neve.
Ontem o dia trouxe rajadas até 100km/h e aguaceiros fortes de chuva e gelo. Hoje chove um pouco.

É interessante ver os campos verdes quando há um mês atrás tinha mais de um metro de neve em cima.

Isto é a jet stream continuamente desviada para aqui. Persiste cá o tempo ameno e permite que o frio siberiano se instale na Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2012 às 14:55)

Temperaturas frías no País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón e Catalunya, as regiaos mais perto da masa fría europea.

Ás 15h

Vitoria -1.6ºC
Pamplona -1.7ºC
San Sebastián -1.7ºC e de novo neve
Bilbao 2.4ºC
Barcelona 8.1ºC

Ademais ja em altitude
Soria 1082 metros -0.6ºC
Ávila 1130 metros -4.5ºC posivelmente a temperatura mais fría a esa hora no seculo XXI (nao descarto que nao esté actualizada)


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 14:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Hoje a região central dos Pirinéus apresentou valores de mínimas já muito interessantes.
> Na noite anterior os valores rondaram os -10ºC de mínima nas estações mais frias; mas esta noite já atingiram os -18ºC...
> Até onde poderão chegar as mínimas nas próximas noites?!



Hola Aristocrata!

Mira hasta dónde se ha llegado hoy por allí:






Tabla de las estaciones con sus altitudes y valores de temperatura






Mucha diferencia de temperatura a 850 hPa entre la cara norte y la sur de los Pirineos Centro-Orientales. A la masa de aire le cuesta superar la barrera, jeje.

Cierto es que nos son estaciones oficiales pero son estaciones automáticas Davis Vantage Pro 2 altamente fiables, colocadas reglamentariamente y muchas de ellas contrastadas de forma satisfactoria con estaciones oficiales. Explicaciones e instalación se pueden ver aquí:

http://meteopirineu.com/pag/introduccio.php

En el lado francés destaca Bazus-Aure a 767 msnm con -20,0 ºC. Estación oficial de MeteoFrance. Casi nada! Como en el valle de Arán, en cuanto baja un poco el viento...

El Valle de Arán hoy:






Yéndonos a la red de estaciones automáticas de AEMET tenemos:






Destacan especialmente Arties a 1185 msnm, Bossòst a 725 msnm, Tamarite de Litera a 218 msnm y Barbastro a 305 msnm.

Otros servicios meteorológicos oficiales que ofrecen valores destacados en su red de estaciones automáticas son el Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya con Vielha (1002 msnm) y la siguiente mínima:






Y el Servicio Meteorológico de Navarra, con datos destacados de:

 Erremendía (1047 msnm) y una mínima de -14,8 ºC (a las 15:00 seguían a -8 ºC). Datos aquí: http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...0=1&fecha_desde=8/2/2012&fecha_hasta=9/2/2012

 Arangoiti (1353 msnm). Destaca la unión de viento y bajas temperaturas. Mínima de -15,7 ºC con rachas de viento de 106 km/h y velocidad media diezminutal de 93 km/h. A las 07:50 ha dado una mínima de -15,5 ºC con una velocidad media diezminutal de 96 km/h y una racha máxima de 109 km/h. Terrible. Datos aquí: http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...0=6&fecha_desde=8/2/2012&fecha_hasta=9/2/2012 

 Bonitas fotos de bosques nevados en Navarra con buenos espesores (06-febrero) aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/bosque-nevado-en-laza-navarra-622012-t136741.0.html


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

Urbino (476 msnm, Región de las Marcas, Italia) sigue a lo suyo... Fantástico


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 17:40)

Mutriku, costa de Guipúzcoa muy cerca de la provincia de Vizcaya:






Datos horarios de la estación automática de AEMET del aeropuerto de San Sebastián-Hondarribia, 4 msnm.:







Otra estación de un servicio meteorológico oficial: Agencia Vasca de Meteorología, estación de Zarautz, 80 msnm, costa de Guipúzcoa. Observad qué temperaturas:


----------



## J.S. (8 Fev 2012 às 18:11)

Norther disse:


> IslÃ¢ndia regista clima ameno enquanto Europa gela      - YouTube



Reykjavik is not such a cold place. It is very mild, certinly considering the lattitude. Inland Iceland is somehting different but I don't think the coldest month in Reykjavik  ever is colder than the coldest month in The Netherlands.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2012 às 19:30)

ITÁLIA: Vastas regiões com 2 a 3 metros de altura de neve, que não para de cair ...


RaiNews24


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2012 às 19:33)

Día muito frío em Espanha. 
Temperaturas máximas oficiais hoje em Castilla

Avila 1130 metros -3.8ºC
Soria 1060 metros -0.4ºC
Valladolid 735 metros 2.1ºC
Zamora 656 metros 6.2ºC

Tambem o aeroporto de San Sebastián, muito perto da fronteira de França, recebe o ar frío do interior de Europa sem obstáculos e hoje máxima foi somente 0.2ºC. Bilbao 4.1ºC e Santander 5.7ºC.





Pelo contrario em Aragón e Catalunya nos locais dos Pirineos vertente sul as temperaturas máximas quasse 10ºC. Incrivelmente no meio da vaga de frío locais como Benasque a 1120 metros 9.7ºC e a neve ja está derretendo. Em Catalunya La Seo d'Urgell 690 metros 11.1ºC.





Benasque 1120 metros hoje. É incrivel que sem terminar a vaga de frío ja está desaparecendo a neve.


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

Amsterdão
média Dezembro +2º
média Janeiro +2º
média Fevereiro +3º
média Março +6º

Reykjavík
média Dezembro 0º
média Janeiro 0º
média Fevereiro 0º
média Março +1º

Sim, tens razão, Reykjavík é somente ligeiramente mais frio como Amsterdão, em todos os meses do inverno. O clima de Reykjavík é mais similar ao de uma cidade como Maastricht. Sim, é bastante ameno tendo em conta a localização a norte. E isto é devido à corrente do golfo. Mas as temperaturas enganam, pois quando a temperatura se aproxima dos zero, as tempestades trazem ventos que frequentemente atingem 100km/h. E por frequente, eu digo duas a três vezes por semana.

Reykjavík localiza-se a sudoeste, portanto é a zona mais quente do país, onde os ventos amenos têm o seu impacto (mas também com mais violência). Mas basta caminhares uns kms para o interior da Islândia e o inverno é bem mais agressivo, ou para o lado norte do país. 

Frequentemente chove e neve alternadamente em Reykjavík quando o vento é de sudoeste. A neve costuma derreter frequentemente. Mas quando o vento é de norte, as temperaturas caem facilmente aos -10ºC. Basta uns kms para o interior, as temperaturas situam-se mais nos -5ºC quando o vento é de sudoeste e -15ºC quando é de norte. As acumulações são muito superiores.

Este inverno devido ao comportamento extremo da jet stream, o Dezembro e o Janeiro foram invulgarmente frios, e o Fevereiro invulgarmente quente. Janeiro teve 31 dias de neve no solo em Reykjavík, a primeira vez desde 1930. Nas últimas semanas, bateram-se os recorde de máximas.

Sigo hoje com 0ºC e aguaceiros de sleet.





J.S. disse:


> Reykjavik is not such a cold place. It is very mild, certinly considering the lattitude. Inland Iceland is somehting different but I don't think the coldest month in Reykjavik ever is colder than the coldest month in The Netherlands.


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 22:22)

e esta povoação a 44 m altitude  ate me vem lágrimas aos olhos so de ver, incrivel


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Nunca me lembrei de saltar da varanda do primeiro andar, como este italiano.

Realmente 1-2 metros de neve dá para amortecer a queda, mas somente se a neve for fresca. Pois, a neve rapidamente compacta-se e creio que seria doloroso.


Realmente ver assim tanta neve na Europa à cota 0, em quase todos os lados do Mediterrâneo, mas nada em Portugal.

Até Tripoli teve bastante acumulação.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Fev 2012 às 14:32)

Em geral hoje menos frío em Espanha.

Burgos aínda con neve é -1ºC agora





Pelo contrario, Soria com 6ºC e ja derretou a neve que tinha


----------



## duero (9 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

irpsit disse:


> Nunca me lembrei de saltar da varanda do primeiro andar, como este italiano.
> 
> Realmente 1-2 metros de neve dá para amortecer a queda, mas somente se a neve for fresca. Pois, a neve rapidamente compacta-se e creio que seria doloroso.
> 
> ...




Si, pero tampoco ha habido nieve en IRLANDA.

Cuando acontecen estos sucesos, las áreas mediterraneas son mas frias y tienen mas nieve que las áreas del Atlántico.

Mesmo ha poucos dias, nevou na cidade de PALMA DE MALLORCA que fica a nivel de mar, a mesma latitude que NAZARÉ en Portugal.

Na península as cidades mediterraneas estos días sao mais frias que as cidades do Atlántico a mesma latitude.

Por contra no verao esas cidades mediterraneas sao moito mais calidas que as cidades atlánticas.


PALMA DE MALLORCA, nivel de mar, a latitude de NAZARÉ.


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2012 às 15:24)

Boas

Dia de sol e céu pouco nublado, por agora -10.9ºC Białystok

Este é um dos últimos posts que vou escrever a partir da Polónia


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2012 às 20:44)

4,5 ºC teníamos a las 8 por Maó. Ha sido un día más apacible que estos últimos en el que las máximas han alcanzado los 8,6 ºC y las rachas máximas de viento sólo han llegado a los 54 km/h. En breve la cosa volverá a empeorar y es posible que vuelva a nevar el fin de semana.

Cambiando de tercio: temperatura máxima ayer (día 8) en Navarra. Primero un mapa de la red de estaciones automáticas:







Y ahora uno de las manuales:






De las 127 estaciones en funcionamento (manuales + automáticas) que registra el Servicio Meteorológico Navarro en su web, 77 tuvieron ayer máxima negativa y 16 tuvieron una máxima inferior a los -4 ºC. Por cierto, sólo 7 de las 127 estaciones actualmente en funcionamiento están por encima de los 1000 msnm (la más alta a 1353 msnm).

Hoy las temperaturas han subido algo por allí, aunque de nuevo unas cuantas estaciones se han quedado con máxima negativa.

Mientras tanto por el extremo sur peninsular...






No está mal la variedad!


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2012 às 21:09)

AnDré disse:


> Muita neve a cair hoje sobre os Picos da Europa.
> Imagem de satélite de há instantes:



Efectivamente ha caído bastante nieve en los últimos días sobre la Cordillera Cantábrica mejorando notablemente el aspecto de la Cordillera que era terrible. Un par de capturas de hoy con la preciosa webcam de Collado Jermoso (2064 msnm. Picos de Europa):











Para que veáis la evolución, unas comparaciones que ha hecho el forero Vigo de Sanabria en Meteored: http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html;msg2909818#msg2909818

Imágenes del 17 de enero y hoy en Fuente Dé, a unos 1800 msnm.,..:











...Y en Collado Jermoso:






Y eso que ha soplado el viento... Gran mejora, sin duda.


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Sigo com +2ºC e uma violenta tempestade de vento. Mais uma noite de vento ensurdecedor.

Vento constante de 70 a 90km/h, e rajadas máximas de 100km/h e 115km/h em estações aqui próximas. Faz as delícias de qualquer meteolouco.


----------



## Lightning (10 Fev 2012 às 00:03)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com +2ºC e uma violenta tempestade de vento. Mais uma noite de vento ensurdecedor.
> 
> Vento constante de 70 a 90km/h, e rajadas máximas de 100km/h e 115km/h em estações aqui próximas. Faz as delícias de qualquer meteolouco.



Faz as delícias de qualquer meteolouco e deixa-me (falando apenas por mim) de água na boca e roído de inveja, quem me dera estar aí ou passar por uma tempestade dessas... Estar no quentinho de casa, claro, e ouvir o vento lá fora... 

Irpsit, já que matemática não é comigo  2ºC + 90 km/h dá um windchill de quanto, aproximadamente?


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2012 às 09:01)

Novos records climatológicos do mes de Fevereiro em cidades espanholas segundo AEMET

Hondarribia é o aeroporto de San Sebastián 
Avila melhora o record em dois graus!!! O anterior record era somente de -1.6ºC agora é de -3.7ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

Manhã com neve em londres

http://www.abbeyroad.com/crossing


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

É certo, importante melhora na cordilheira Cantábrica. Sobre tudo se comparamos o aspecto da webcam de Collado Jermoso (o refugio a 2064 metros, os picos a mais de 2500 metros) hoje com o que tinha a finais de janeiro. 

26 de janeiro




Hoje


----------



## J.S. (10 Fev 2012 às 09:38)

*Yesterday 1 hours > 0C (0,4)...3 hours above 0 C since 29 januari.*

But today it will be another bright shiny and frezing day. As wil be tomorrow and sunday.
Avergae minimum at my weatherstation now -10 C. Average max..-4 or so. Next night will be between -10 and -20 C again. And monday...it is all over!!!
We will swithc to normal weather with some rain, snow and at night -5 to 0 C and at day 3-6 C. 

But that is the way it is. I do not live in Finland. We have a maritime climate with continental intervals in between. Sometimes they last a week, sometimes motnhs. This time 2,5 weeks. Very nice, after such warmth. And the snowcover continues. Even in this all in all mild winter we still will havbe about 10 days with a snowcover and very likely more to come in feb and march.


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 12:08)

Collado Jermoso (Refugio Diego Mella) en todo su esplendor







 Podéis ver la webcam a tope de resolución aquí: http://devisionnetwork.com/mobotix/picos/webcam/picosesuropa.htm

 También la podéis ver en esta web: http://www.colladojermoso.com/
 Esa página cuenta con una sección meteo con datos actuales, historial 24 horas, predicción a 3 días... Poseen una estación, que se ve en las imágenes de la webcam a la derecha del refugio, Davis Vantage Pro2 que está dada de alta en Meteoclimatic, aunque lleva un tiempo sin ofrecer datos. En la web que os he puesto sí suele funcionar con datos en directo, pero desde hace dos días tiene algún fallo y está caída.

Ojo a la intensidad de las precipitaciones que se han vivido en la zona norte leonesa estos días. Datos aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-febrero-de-2012-t136606.0.html;msg2910037#msg2910037

Burgos sigue así, aunque hoy no tendrá máxima negativa






Foto de ayer por la tarde en un parque a las afueras de Burgos 






Foto del forero burgati: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-febrero-de-2012-t136606.0.html;msg2910228#msg2910228


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

Urbino, sigue igual y vuelve a nevar. Mi compañero italiano y yo estamos alucinando.  :X


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2012 às 12:47)

Sigo com 0ºC e aguaceiros de neve. Acumulou 2cm. A noite foi bastante ventosa. Agora a pressão já vai nos 1018 depois de ter estado nos 999, valores um pouco elevados.

Lentamente parece que o AA da Gronelândia está a aumentar. Mas existe um outro AA a oeste do Reino Unido nos 1045mb! Isto é promessa de tempo seco e frio para Portugal!

Se ambos se fundirem, então o bloqueio europeu vai continuar por mais semanas, e o ar polar vai ficar muito mais próximo de Portugal, mais do que esteve nesta entrada siberiana. 

Pois pode acontecer que não só o ar de leste chega próximo de Portugal, mas igualmente o ar polar e húmido daqui da Islândia comece a descer para sul, se a jet stream decidir tomar esse caminho. Ou seja, eu começo a ver a possibilidade de se formar o padrão que geralmente traz neve e muito frio a Portugal. Mas para já são especulações.


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 13:50)

Toma ya que anomalía en las temperaturas!!


----------



## PDias (10 Fev 2012 às 14:32)

Pek disse:


> Urbino, sigue igual y vuelve a nevar. Mi compañero italiano y yo estamos alucinando.  :X



Esta fotografia está linda! Impressionante a acumulação de neve!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2012 às 15:26)

*Re: frio com e vento...brrrr...mas com sol tamben!*



J.S. disse:


> Girl having warm soup (very thick, typical Dutch peasoup for winter) on the ice. She is on skates.



Não sei como, mas ainda não tinha visto estas fotos! Uma verdadeira "beleza no frio"!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Frio congela o Danúbio e número de mortos na Europa chega a 590 

http://noticias.sapo.pt/internacional/artigo/frio-congela-o-danubio-e-numero-_2530.html


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2012 às 22:31)

Incrível, neva de novo em Roma.
E no aeroporto de Ciampino (o mais perto da capital italiana) neve com espessura no solo 5 días, 6 com esta noite ja

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16239&ano=2012&mes=2&day=10&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Cando teremos isso na costa galego-portuguesa??? Acho que nunca.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível, neva de novo em Roma.


----------



## J.S. (10 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

*Re: frio com e vento...brrrr...mas com sol tamben!*



ecobcg disse:


> Não sei como, mas ainda não tinha visto estas fotos! Uma verdadeira "beleza no frio"!



She was quite young! So beautiful..I thought so too but typical Dutch aswell. IShe looks typically Dutch and honestly, for NL she is nothing special I think.
I think Duthc women really are beautiful. If you love blue eyes and blond ordark blond hair, this is the place to be. They tend to have long legs and have very well proportioned female figures. They are (of course) very similar to Scandinavian girls, but tend to have a slightky softer face than for instance Danish girls.

Was buying new skates and there was this blond goddess that actually make me drop my jaw. Pictured her too...Such a nice girl too, not just beautiful but very kind. You know, may be 22 years old...you can picture her being the mum of yourkids and be confident everything is fine. May be it is just me, but some women make me feel like that...

Some pics of today (no girls close up btw..sorry..) in Veere, a picturesque town 5 km NE of where I live. They have "kreek" which is a body of deep water, in this case created by Allied Bobarding the dikes over there.
Quite large and the iceclub alsways prepares the natural ice in winter.

First pic: ice gets cracked because of the skates and it needs to settle once many people have skated on it. Large cracks develop. Get with yur skates into a crack and you either stummble, fall or break your ankle..The cieclub today started to put things under water at 15 o'clock. Airtemperature was -3 C, ice temperature -6 C. 2 hours later, this was the result. Tomorrow we'll have a fantastic, new icefloor!






Seemingly lone skater...






Looks warm but it was -4 C at that moment. Wind was okey...I was sweating while skating. Quite usual actually.






This guy has a good technique. The way you should skate. Has old fashioned skates though..no klicking mechanism.






Mum, with kid and friends:







Girl works cleans the ice. Friend is telling her what to do...;-)






Specially for you, the girl buying skates as a surprise for her boyfriend.
She wanted skates for 100 euro. Which is okey for ice hockey skates







here are the ones I bought...I got a discount because the salesguy could not offer what I asked for. From 750 to 340 euro.

Skate closed (when it is in the air)







Skate open (when you push it of the ice, providing a full stretch of the leg with full push giving higher speed)






The shoe is a termoplast. So after a while, I'll get back and it will be warmed. It will fit my foot exactly. Than it will be put into a special oven so it will remain that way, beeing idealy fit to my foot. It is like meauring with calibrated equipment: it needs to be precise to get thebest results!


My dad is 100% Portuguese and LOVES iceskating. Iceskating is the nr1 sport in The NEtherlands easily. Millions of people watch it on TV and millions of people do iton the ice. Global warming has dimished our chances for natural ice signficiantly. To get this back to weather and climate. Our average january temp used to be 0,3 C and now it is already 3 C!!! Luckily, this is caused by some very mild motnhs wchich still get intermixed with periods with prolonged forst. 

Monay, thaw will set in. We havbe had 2 weeks with continuous frost, in my place only interrupted with 3 hours of temperatures of 0 to 1 C...


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2012 às 23:42)

*Re: Blizzard Europa (Jan/Fev 2012)*

Este é o ultimo post que escrevo a partir da Polónia amanhã cedo vou voltar a Portugal, aqui vivi o Inverno mais frio e nevoso da minha vida, passei aqui bons momentos, mas infelizmente esta etapa acabou. 

Despeço-me com a sempre agradável temperatura de* -19.8 °C*, (_vou ter saudades destas temperaturas_ ).


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

Trovoada e muita neve cobriram há instantes Podgorica (Montenegro), com um espesso camadão.
Podgorica fica a apenas 40m de altitude, e nevou com -2ºC, portanto é provável que toda aquela costa do Adriático se tenha enchido (ou voltado a encher) de neve.







Fotografia de uma amiga minha de lá, há cerca de meia hora, na cidade:


----------



## duero (11 Fev 2012 às 01:04)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada e muita neve cobriram há instantes Podgorica (Montenegro), com um espesso camadão.
> Podgorica fica a apenas 40m de altitude, e nevou com -2ºC, portanto é provável que toda aquela costa do Adriático se tenha enchido (ou voltado a encher) de neve.
> 
> 
> ...



Dame la dirección de tu amiga y voy allí......digo que voy de tu parte, jejejejejeje.


----------



## duero (11 Fev 2012 às 01:56)

EL RIO DUERO/DOURO HELADO, EN UN REPORTAJE DE METEORED.

http://foro.tiempo.com/duero-helado-en-soria-t136692.0.html


----------



## shli30396 (11 Fev 2012 às 11:01)

Aqui está o cenário europeu a esta hora. 





Itália e balcãs. Dois terços de Itália cobertos de neve até ao litoral do Adriático, e mais para vir!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

Notícia na EuroNews confirma regiões da Roménia com 7 metros de altura de neve. Cidade "desaparece" debaixo da neve ...


----------



## irpsit (11 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

Pressão atinge agora 1038 mb junto à Inglaterra!!!! Boa, o Anticiclone está em força!

Nos próximos dias, o Anticiclone entre a Islândia e Portugal deverá atingir *1046mb*.

Notem tb o padrão de corrente de nordeste que se está a estabelecer desde a Noruega até Portugal.

Aqui, sigo com +3ºC em dia relativamente solarengo, após mínima de -3ºC. Mas vai chover novamente logo. Registo uma pressão de 1028 mb, nada mau também.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2012 às 15:17)

Campobasso 124 centímetros de neve á latitude de Bragança 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16252&ano=2012&mes=2&day=11&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (11 Fev 2012 às 15:35)

Por Iberia, a falta de nevadas generalizadas, se están produciendo algunas mínimas destacadas.

 Entre todas ellas sobresale la temperatura mínima de hoy en Erremendía (Salazar) (1047 msnm, Navarra), en estación oficial del Servicio Meteorológico de Navarra: *-22,6 ºC *






 Enlace: http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...1&fecha_desde=11/2/2012&fecha_hasta=12/2/2012

 Esa mínima supone récord para la estación en el mes de febrero en su corto período de funcionamiento (2001-2011), superando los -20,9 ºC anteriores. La mínima absoluta siguen siendo los -24,8ºC de marzo de 2005

 Asimismo se trata de la temperatura mínima oficial más baja registrada en España en esta advección fría a altitud moderada; situándose sólo por debajo de las siguientes estaciones de alta montaña (todas en el período 3 -4 de febrero):

Salenques... 2600 msnm (Pirineos Aragoneses)... -23,7 ºC*... MMA
Certascan... 2400 msnm (Pirineos Catalanes)..... -23,2 ºC..... SMC
Boí............. 2535 msnm (Pirineos Catalanes)..... -23,0 ºC..... SMC
Saloria........ 2451 msnm (Pirineos Catalanes)..... -22,9 ºC..... SMC
Espot......... 2519 msnm (Pirineos Catalanes)...... -22,9 ºC..... SMC

MMA: telenivómetro del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente (ahora ha cambiado de nombre)
SMC: estación automática del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña
*: mínima horaria

Sin ser oficiales también destacan los -23,2 ºC de Banhs de Tredòs (1740 msnm, Valle de Arán, Pirineos Catalanes) en la red de estaciones Davis Vantage Pro 2 de MeteoPirineu






Datos de los últimos días (4 días por debajo de los -20 ºC de mínima):






Enlace: http://meteopirineu.com/estacion/banhs.html

En la red de estaciones automáticas de AEMET disponibles hoy hemos tenido:






 Con actualización:






 Destacan Arties a 1185 msnm, Bossòst a 725 msnm, Tamarite de Litera a 218 msnm, Navascués a 615 msnm y San Sebastián de los Reyes a 671 msnm.

 Aquí por Mahón (Maó en catalán), costa de Menorca, Illes Balears, tras una mínima de 1,7 ºC tenemos (a las 16:00) 5,4 ºC con rachas máximas moderadas de 50 a 60 km/h de viento frío del norte (tramuntana) . El cielo con más claros que nubes y sensación de frío (windchill de unos 0ºC, con picos de -1ºC en momento de rachas máximas). Hay posibilidades de ver de nuevo nieve por aquí (a nivel del mar)esta tarde-noche y mañana. Veremos. En todo caso serían nevadas débiles, casi testimoniales.

 P.D.: Aun a riesgo de ser pesado...  espectacular lo de la nieve por Italia!


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2012 às 15:36)

Hoje foi a noite mais fría do inverno em Espanha. Por primeira vez este ano uma capital de provincia descendeu até -10ºC

Teruel -10.2ºC
Burgos -10ºC
Lleida -8.2ºC
Soria -8.1ºC
Ávila -8.8ºC
Segovia -7.9ºC
León -6.4ºC

Todas elas cidades a muita altitude exceto Lleida 192 metros

Espectacular o dado de Erremendia (de MeteoNavarra) aínda que é um paragem desabitado dos pirineos navarros com muito boas condiçaos de inversao térmica, é um planalto rodeada de colinas. As outras estaçoes de Navarra, inclusive á mesma e maior altitude, foram 10º mais quentes.

http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/estacion_detalle.cfm?idestacion=249


----------



## Pek (11 Fev 2012 às 20:40)

Un par de estaciones oficiales de pueblos navarros (ambas estaciones manuales) a menor altitud que los 1047 msnm de Erremendía y que han tenido buenas mínimas son:






con estas temperaturas en los últimos días:






Enlace: http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...03&fecha_desde=2/2/2012&fecha_hasta=12/2/2012

y






con estas temperaturas en los últimos días:






Enlace:http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...03&fecha_desde=2/2/2012&fecha_hasta=12/2/2012

De no muy lejos de la primera estación tenéis este magnifico reportaje de hoy del forero Elric en climaynievepirineos:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2741

En ese valle que se ve en ésta foto del reportaje se asienta la localidad de Aurizberri-Espinal, aunque el pueblo que se ve en primer término es Burguete:






Por cierto, para el que no conozca la estación automática de Erremendía (Salazar) (1047 msnm, Navarra) os dejo un enlace, un pdf sobre los -24,8 ºC de marzo de 2005 (con imágenes de la instalación y descripción de los equipos instalados) y un par de fotos de su localización (en la segunda se aprecian las conocidas Casas de Remendía o Granjas de Remendía junto a las que está instalada):

http://76.162.246.182/web/meteo/ver.php?ELPUEBLO=3

http://meteo.navarra.es/_data/articulos/2005-03-22.pdf











En este reportaje de 2010 de MARCO en climaynievepirineos también aparece alguna foto de la estación y su entorno

http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1035

Saludos


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

Puebla de Sanábria esta manhã, com uns impressionantes *-15.2 ºc *







http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=2766E&w=0&datos=img&x=h09&f=temperatura


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 10:17)

Noite muito fría tambem em Galiza, com -9ºC em Beariz (Ourense), estaçao oficial de AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=1&datos=img

Os ceus sem nuvems garantem que as temperaturas pelo día subirán bastante aquí em Galiza e tambem en Puebla de Sanabria donde é muito difícil conseguir uma máxima negativa. De fato nao o conseguiu nemunha vez no inverno.

No sul de Espanha destaca Granada aeroporto -9ºC (acho que é record de fevereiro)


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

Os dados de ontem de Navarra (AEMET)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=nav&w=2&datos=img

E os dados dos últimos días na capital navarra que é a única cidade importante, Pamplona aeroporto (459 metros)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=nav&l=9263D&w=2&datos=det&x=d07&f=tmax






Tampouco os dados do Pirineo navarro sao todos assim de fríos. Isaba 820 metros.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=nav&l=9218A&w=2&datos=det






E finalmente o link aos dados de ontem de todas as éstaçoes de Meteonavarra con esses espectaculares -22.6ºC de Erremendia 1047 metros que sao record de fevereiro. Muitas estaçoes á mesma o maior altitude mais somente Erremendia descendeu de -13ºC. A segunda mais fría foi Arangoiti 1353 metros com somente -13.7ºC. Provavelmente a estaçao de Erremendia tem algum tipo de efeito dolina, ja que é um planalto rodeado de colinas. Mas esta noite somente registrou -11ºC.

http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/...fm?tipo=auto&estacion_tipo=AUT0&dia=11/2/2012

O que quero dizir con todo isto é que Navarra nao é assim de fría nem os seus habitantes estao nesta vaga de frío como em Europa central que é o que se pode pensar se pegamos um dado ecepcional e o convertemos na geralidade. 

Bragança teve temperaturas mínimas mais frías que Pamplona, aínda que tambem está 200 metros de maior altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 11:04)

E as mínimas de ontem em estaçoes oficiais e Davis amadoras (weatherlink) na regiao do Pirineo. As pessoas do foro sao as propietarias das estaçoes Davis no Pirineo.

http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2716&start=555

Remendía: -22.6 
Envalira: -19.1 
Boí 2535: -18.6 
Certascán: -18.4 
Arcalís: -18.3 
Grau Roig: -18.1 
Artiés: -17.4 
Pla de Beret: -17.2 
Port del Comte: -16.6 
Seturia: -15.6 
Respomuso: -15.5 
Salardú,J.M Blanc,Belagua el Ferial y Furco: -15.0 
Góriz: -14.5 
Forcau: -14.1 
La Renclusa y Das: -14.0 
Bossòst y Cedrillas: -13.1 
Martinet: -11.5 
Tamarite de Litera y Ransol: -13.0 
Navascués: -12.9 
Bello: -12.3 
Albarracín y Estós: -12.2 
Sabiñánigo: -12.0 

A maioria dessas estaçoes sao locais desabitados a muita altitude ou centros de Ski, ex. Respomuso, Goriz ou Renclusa a mais de 2000 metros. A principal vila é Sabiñanigo 780 metros e 10.000 habitantes.
A estaçao de Banh de Tredos nem sequer a consideram acho que nao confiam nos dados de temperatura dessa estaçao. En todo caso nao é uma estaçao oficial, é uma estaçao de um hotel! e nem sequer está garantido os 2 metros de separación do solo ou de outra superficie.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 11:12)

Em quanto a isso na Europa Central-occidental nao temos que subir em altitude para atingir temperaturas sempre inferiores a 0ºC

Bruselas 14 días com máxima negativa

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06451&ano=2012&mes=2&day=12&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Sarajevo 2 meses com neve no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=2&day=12&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=1&day=15&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 12:00)

Nueva mínima espectacular de la estación Davis Vantage Pro 2 de Banhs de Tredòs: -23,0 C







Últimos días






Enlace a la estación: http://meteopirineu.com/estacion/banhs.html
Situada junto a este hotel-balneario: http://www.banhsdetredos.com/ También se puede acceder a l estación desde aquí: http://www.banhsdetredos.com/meteo-valle-de-aran.html

Nota: la estación (una Davis Vantage Pro 2, que no es culquier cosa) es absoluta y plenamente fiable, como todas las de la red. Su no aparición (igual que las restantes de MeteoPirineu) en los resúmenes de climaynievepirineos se debe única y exclusivamente al enfrentamiento que existe por parte de un buen número de foreros de dicho foro con los creadores de MeteoPirineu (antiguos foreros de climaynievepirineos y creadores de Clima+ (foro ahora desaparecido que luego dio paso a MeteoPirineu). Las razones de dicho enfrentamiento no son la fiabilidad de las estaciones ni mucho menos (algunas las instalaron cojuntamente) sino otra serie de circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Podéis comprobarlo en el propio foro de climaynievepirineos.

Sobre la fiabilidad, colocación y funcionamiento de las estaciones de esta red de Davis (contrastada con estaciones oficiales) tenéis toda la información (con bastantes imágenes) aquí:
http://meteopirineu.com/pag/introduccio.php


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2012 às 12:11)

Sigo com +5ºC após uma noite com chuva bastante intensa. Hoje céu bastante nublado mas tempo calmo.

Este Fevereiro aqui parece-me um Fevereiro português...


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 12:52)

La mínima de Erremendía hoy no ha sido tan baja. No se han dado las condiciones para la inversión. En la página del Servicio Meteorológico Navarro sólo hay 5 estaciones a más altitud que Erremendía, 4 de ellas situadas en cumbres o laderas inmediatas a la cumbre con imposibilidad para la retención del frío. Registran la temperatura de la atmósfera libre. Son:









































La otra es un pueblo situado muy cerca de Erremendía aunque no tan bueno para mínimas:






Pueblo muy chulo con estas vistas hacia la zona alta de los Pirineos Navarros:






Foto de hartza aquí: http://www.ojodigital.com/foro/paisajes/358265-atardece-en-pirineos.html

Los datos de Erremendía (NO es una dolina, ojo) son:


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 13:21)

De otros localidades pirenaicas y prepirenaicas navarras (todas son pueblos menos una) tenemos:































Como se ve ninguna está a gran altitud


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 13:39)

De Pamplona tenemos otras tres estaciones oficiales además de la del aeropuerto (todas más frías que éste):
















Ah, y fuera del Pirineo propiamente dicho también hay alguna fresca


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

De baja altitud que también las hay...











Mínimas del episodio a 50 msnm y 10 km escasos del mar


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 14:08)

Mínimas de hoy en la red de estaciones automáticas de AEMET disponibles:


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 14:24)

Mínimas destacadas hoy en Cataluña en la red de estaciones automáticas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña (SMC) sin tener en cuenta estaciones de alta montaña :

Das (1097 msm):................... -16,6 ºC
Vielha e Mijaran (1002 msnm):. -15,3 ºC

Por Mahón, nada de nieve, mínima de 2,7 ºC y, actualmente 5,1 ºC. Viento de tramuntana algo más flojo que ayer.

Saludos


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 15:07)

Urbino sigue espectacular...






http://www.uniurb.it/meteo/meteo.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 15:33)

E evidente que nos montes navarros e fronteira com França foi frío, entraram isos que había anos que nao entrabam. Ainda assim somente frío de verdade em Erremendia, um caso ailhado em Navarra, ja que as demais estaçoes com -13ºC um valor pessimo a 1300 metros. Até Bruselas foi mais frío.

No resto de Navarra nao foi tal, e Bragança com uma mínima de -8.8ºC foi más fría (em temperatura mínima) que Pamplona que somente atingiu os -6ºc na estaçao de AEMET e -7ºC nas de MeteoNavarra. 

Por certo o link a estaçao de Bahn de Tredos, um hotel com um termometro 

http://www.banhsdetredos.com/


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 15:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> E evidente que nos montes navarros e fronteira com França fixo muito frío, entraram isos que había anos que nao entrabam.
> 
> No resto de Navarra nao foi tanto, e Bragança com uma mínima de -8.8ºC foi más fría (em temperatura mínima) que Pamplona que somente atingiu os -6ºc na estaçao de AEMET e -7ºC nas de MeteoNavarra.
> 
> ...



Mas as condições devem ter sido diferentes. O dia em Pamplona parece estar a ser bem ventoso com uma máxima que nem deve chegar a 2ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 15:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> Noite muito fría tambem em Galiza, com -9ºC em Beariz (Ourense), estaçao oficial de AEMET
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&w=1&datos=img
> 
> ...



Tal como eu achei Puebla de Sanabria depois dos -15ºC agora +8.6ºC

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2766E&w=1&datos=img


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Fev 2012 às 16:24)

Se querem ver os dados climatológicos de Erremendia 1047 metros

http://meteo.navarra.es/climatologia/fichasclimaticasaut_estacion.cfm?IDEstacion=249

os -22º de ontem batem o record de fevereiro e é a segunda temperatura mais baixa de sempre (periodo 2001-2012).

A media do mes mais frío é de 1.1ºC, um valor pessimo se o comparamos com o resto de Europa. Nem sequer com uma localizaçao ideal pode-se descender de 0ºC de media. Mas estamos no sudoeste de Europa e nao podemos alcançar muito mais.

É necesario dizir que a rede meteorologica MeteoNavarra é um organismo publico propiedade do governo de navarra, mas AEMET nao reconhece os dados de MeteoNavarra. AEMET so reconhece os dados da sua rede oficial.


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2012 às 16:33)

http://meteo.uniurb.it/

Interessante ver a webcam de Urbino na Itália. De facto é muita neve!


----------



## J.S. (12 Fev 2012 às 16:45)

*Again -12 C at night at my station*

The last two weeks the avergae Tn has become < -10 C at my station. Even -13 or so in the coldest places in NL.

Today, the thaw was predicted at 12o r13 h. So I went out skating. Sun was gone, we had overcast, gloomy skies and snowfall (not much, but nice for a wintery scenery). Skating was nice too. 

Yesterday was another sunny winterday in optima forma. I had a Tx of -4,0 and a Tn of -11,6 C. Tx was about the lowest in The Netherlands, Tn was also near the coldest temperature measured in The Netherlands (today!).

Here some pics of yesterday. You can't get it more brilliant over here. 









































Pretty nice I think (not mine, from a guy near the IJsselmeer. But it is the same all over The Netherlands. Even the sea is either locally frozen with large icefiels drifting off shore.


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

3,1 ºC en Mahón y cielo plomizo. A ver, a ver...

Nota: AEMET participa de la página del Servicio Meteorológico Navarro. Podéis ver el símbolo en la esquina del cuadro. Además, las estaciones manuales que figuran en la web de MeteoNavarra (de las que unas cuantas os he puesto), en total 78 actualmente en funcionamiento, son de AEMET.







Enlace: http://meteo.navarra.es/estaciones/mapadeestaciones.cfm#


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

*Re: Again -12 C at night at my station*



J.S. disse:


>



Fotos espetaculares  Até parecem de outras latitudes.


----------



## J.S. (12 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

*Re: Again -12 C at night at my station*



Dan disse:


> Fotos espetaculares  Até parecem de outras latitudes.



I understand, but it is not that uncommon to be honest. In fact, it is pretty regular! Some years it does not happen but 1 in every two years you can shoot pics like these.
Lattitude...I understand again, but we live at 52 degrees. Like South central Canada and much of Siberia. As you know, we tend to be exceptionaly mild for the lattitude.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

*Re: Again -12 C at night at my station*



J.S. disse:


> I understand, but it is not that uncommon to be honest. In fact, it is pretty regular! Some years it does not happen but 1 in every two years you can shoot pics like these.
> Lattitude...I understand again, but we live at 52 degrees. Like South central Canada and much of Siberia. As you know, we tend to be exceptionaly mild for the lattitude.



Sim, claro. Há regiões com Invernos muito duros noutras regiões, a essa latitude, e então no hemisfério sul nem se fala. Mas não deixam de ser fotos impressionantes.


----------



## J.S. (12 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

The first 12 days of february at my weatherstation (calibrated, in the open field etcetc).

1-feb	- 6,1....-0,9
2-feb	- 7,1....-2,2
3-feb	-10,0....1,9
4-feb	-17,2...-6,2
5-feb	-6,5.....-3,6
6-feb	-10,1....-2,2
7-feb	-12,0....-4,1
8-feb	- 6,3....-1,6
9-feb	- 9,3....0,6
10-feb -7,3....-3,2
11-feb -11,6...-4,0
12-feb -11,4...? (between -1 and +0,5 C)

Average Tn= -9,6 C
Average Tx= -2,3 C (1-11 feb).

Note that these temperatures equal trhe average for the record cold february of 1956. So back than it was that cold over the whole month.


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2012 às 23:55)

Chubasco de nieve en Mahón (costa de Menorca. Islas Baleares). Temperatura en el entorno de 1 ºC. Empieza a coger fuerza el viento de N-NO.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Fev 2012 às 08:39)

De novo noite muito fría em Galiza

Verín (Aemet) -8ºC
Baltar 800 metros (Meteogalicia) -11ºC

No resto de Espanha e uma noite mais, as vilas/aldeias/estaçoes de montanha mais frías, segundo AEMET

Arties 1185 metros e vertente norte do Pirineo -17.2ºC
Bossost 725 metros e vertente norte do Pirineo -14.3ºC
Munera 918 metros (Albacete) -14.1ºC
Puebla de Sanabria 935 metros -14.0ºC
Navacerrada 1894 metros (Madrid) -13.8ºC

Em capitais de provincia/cidades, as mais frías segundo AEMET

Teruel 900 metros -10.3ºC
Granada aeroporto 567 metros -9.8ºC
Salamanca aeroporto 790 metros -8.9ºC
Ávila 1130 metros -8.5ºC
Zamora 656 metros  -8.0ºC

Impresionante Granada aeroporto batemdo nesta vaga de frío á maioría das cidades do norte

Saúdos


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2012 às 13:06)

Urbino 11 Fevereiro as 08:00 am


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 14:24)

Grande Urbino!!

La Davis Vantage Pro 2 de la red MeteoPirineu en Banhs de Tredòs se ha vuelto a ir a por su ración diaria de -20 ºC. Impresionante:






http://meteopirineu.com/estacion/banhs.html






Fotos de la estación y el entorno:

Banhs de Tredòs






La Davis






Entorno






Información de un miembro de MeteoPirineu aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.0.html;msg2913061#msg2913061


En cuanto a las estaciones disponibles de la red de automáticas de AEMET:






Arties: 1185 msnm, Bossòst: 725 msnm, Munera: 918 msnm, Puebla: 935 msnm, Torà: 435 msnm


En la red de estaciones automáticas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña (SMC) destacan (sin contar las de alta montaña):

A altitud moderada:
 Vielha (1002 msnm): -15,6 ºC

A baja altitud:
Fornells de la Selva (97 msnm): -10,4 ºC
Vilablareix (108 msnm):............-9,9 ºC
Vilobí de Onyar (117 msnm):.....-9,6 ºC
*Girona* (72 msnm):..................-9,6 ºC

Por Navarra, la estación manual AEMET de Bera de Bidasoa (50 msnm) se ha ido hasta los -8,9 ºC.


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 14:52)

Por Maó al final nevó con copo grande aunque era una nieve muy húmeda y no cuajó. Mínima de 0,8 ºC. Ahora tenemos 7,0 ºC y viento del norte con rachas máximas de entre 50 y 60 km/h para no perder la costumbre 

 En otras zonas de la isla sí cuajó. Algunas fotos de los periódicos (Ultimahora Menorca y Menorca):
















http://ultimahora.es/menorca/fotogaleria/nieve-en-menorca-13-de-febrero-de-2012.html

http://www.menorca.info/menorca/454842/nieve/vuelve/aparecer/menorca

http://ultimahora.es/menorca/noticia/noticias/local/cortan-la-carretera-de-el-toro-por-la-nieve.html


 También nevó en Ibiza y Mallorca el fin de semana a nivel del mar. Fotos de periódicos (Diario de Mallorca y Últimahora Ibiza)

Sant Antoni de Portmany (Ibiza):






http://ultimahora.es/ibiza/noticia/noticias/local/el-tiempo-prolonga-el-manto-blanco.html

Cala Rajada (Mallorca):






Una galería de fotos:

http://comunidad.diariodemallorca.e...lorca/Espectaculo-blanco-Llevant/38468/1.html

http://www.diariodemallorca.es/mallorca/2012/02/13/espectaculo-blanco-llevant/744031.html

Poca cosa, pero nevar... nevó


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 18:04)

Anomalía de las temperaturas en Europa (mapa con proyección de Mercator) 29 enero-4 de febrero






Anomalía de las temperaturas en Europa (mapa con proyección de Mercator) 5 de febrero-11 de febrero






Pues eso. Esto explica unas cuantas cosas...


----------



## irpsit (13 Fev 2012 às 18:49)

Sigo com +3ºC após máxima de +5ºC, em dia encoberto.

As plantas entretanto começaram a rebentar e os relvados e jardins todos verdes devido à ausência de neve no solo há já algumas semanas. É interessante esta falsa primavera.


----------



## J.S. (13 Fev 2012 às 22:12)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com +3ºC após máxima de +5ºC, em dia encoberto.
> 
> As plantas entretanto começaram a rebentar e os relvados e jardins todos verdes devido à ausência de neve no solo há já algumas semanas. É interessante esta falsa primavera.



But you live in Reykjavik? If so: Reykjavik is not that cold. It has a similar winterclimate to Denmark and parts the Netherlands when it comes to temperature, just 0-1 C colder. +3 at day was the old norm in february. So + 5 is not exceptional at all. Just a mildish day. 
It even never got below -20 C there. That has happened on every station in The Netherlands, even the most maritime ones. Snow on the ground is not a certainty in any way either, as daytime max is 2-3 C. If I want a 31 day snowcover in NL, those months tend to have much lower temperatures than just -2 at night and/ +3 at day. Think of -7 at night and -2 at day on average for the whole month. 

Look at the Ardenne region near me. It has daytime temps of -0,2 and nighttime of -5,1. Same as Akureyri. Colder than Reykjavik, rains and snow a lot more but a 31 days snowcover? That is unusual everstill over there.

May be there is an explanation for you assumption, may be you live somewhere else but from all the data I have Reykjavik especially are extremely mild for the lattitude. 

To finalize, an anecdote., An Icelandic girl I knew, from Reykjavik, was over here in 1986 february. We had an average of -4 C that month and she swore she never had it that cold in her life and said that somehting like that was very very unusal for Reykjavik. In fact, she was in her twenties as student in Amsterdam and never experienced anything like it. People could not believe her, she might be exaggerating everstil but it agains highlights the fact that Reykjavik is just not a very wintry, cold place in winter.


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2012 às 07:52)

J.S: eu não tenho interesse em discussões do género do quem é mais frio ou mais quente. 

Eu também não vivo em Reykajvík mas sim a meio caminho do interior da ilha. Portanto eu relato os meus dados daqui.
Claro que se sabe que o clima de cá é bastante ameno para a latitude que é, e espero que assim se mantenha. Aliás aqui os islandeses gostam do "global warming",

Até agora tive uma mínima de inverno de -20ºC, uma máxima de +6ºC, e uma cobertura de neve no solo de 68 dias seguidos, entre 25 de Novembro e 1 de Fevereiro, com altura máxima de 91 cms.

Sigo com +3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2012 às 09:30)

Terminada a vaga de frío é hora de fazer um resumo das temperaturas mínimas registradas em Espanha.

As 25 temperaturas mais frías medidas em estaçoes oficiais de AEMET (mais de 800 estaçoes). A maioría dos dados pertencem a ese pequeno vale na vertiente norte dos Pirineos que políticamente é espanhol mais geográficamente nao é ibérico: Arties e Bossots, 2 pequenas vilas do vale de Arán.
É muito evidente como os montes pIrineos fizeram barreira contra o ar frío de Europa.

Ao sul dos Pirineos, El Puente (Puebla de Sanabria) e ja a muita altitude o centro de Ski de La Molina (Pirineos), Cerezo de Arriba, Navacerrada e La Hoya 1960 metros (centro de Ski de Sierra de Bejar)






Para encontrar cidades ja temos que ampliar a listagem a os 100 primeiros postos

http://www.tiempodiario.com/ranking...ovince=&max_items=100&search=Calcular+ranking

As mais frías em cidades pequenas:

Jaca -12.2ºC
Sabiñanigo -12.0ºC

Capitais provinciais/cidades grandes

Teruel -10.8ºC
Albacete -10.4ºC
Burgos -10.0ºC
Granada -9.9ºC
Avila -8.9ºC
Zamora -8.7ºC
Huesca -8.5ºC
Soria -8.4ºC
Salamanca -8.4ºC
León -8.4ºC

Saúdos.


----------



## J.S. (14 Fev 2012 às 09:43)

irpsit disse:


> J.S: eu não tenho interesse em discussões do género do quem é mais frio ou mais quente.



There are many things I do not like to argue about either, what is the use of bringing that up?



> Eu também não vivo em Reykajvík mas sim a meio caminho do interior da ilha. Portanto eu relato os meus dados daqui.



aha..that changes things. So it is not reykjavik we are talking about actually.



> Claro que se sabe que o clima de cá é bastante ameno para a latitude que é, e espero que assim se mantenha. Aliás aqui os islandeses gostam do "global warming",



well..the summers are pretty pitfull of course over there. 13 C on avaerage is a bit cold.



> Até agora tive uma mínima de inverno de -20ºC, uma máxima de +6ºC, e uma cobertura de neve no solo de 68 dias seguidos, entre 25 de Novembro e 1 de Fevereiro, com altura máxima de 91 cms.



Wow! Nothing to complain I think! But this will not be the case in reykjavik I guess. From what I know thevery mild part, probably because of the mountaineous character of Island is confinded to just the first few km? 

You were first in Vienna. is this also just for the time being that you are over there?


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

Como curiosidade, dizir que Girona/Gerona aeroporto ontem atingiu os -8.1ºC de mínima, segundo AEMET, mais pelo día chegou até +11.7ºC. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cat&l=0367&w=2&datos=det&x=&f=tmax

Saúdos!


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

Hmm, estive 3 anos em Viena, e este é o segundo ano e inverno que passo aqui. Antes também vivi na Holanda 1 ano.

O inverno passado foi menos agressivo que este (teve camada máxima de 40cm de neve), mas não tenho muitas dúvidas, pela experiência destes 3 países que tive, os Invernos que tive aqui foram os mais agressivos que alguma vez tive (a nível de temperatura, neve e vento). 

Mas creio que a Escandinávia é mais dura com quantidade de neve e também o frio. E o leste Europeu com as suas temperaturas muito baixas, que muitas vezes chegam também à Europa (Holanda incluída)

Em Reykjavík, neva bastante mas também chove bastante (o vento muda muito de direcção e com isso a temperatura!) e portanto nunca chega a acumular muito. Isso rapidamente muda para o interior, mas apenas devido ao afastamento do mar (eu vivo a apenas 70 metros de altitude). 

O mais agressivo são os ventos, que não têm comparação com o resto da Europa. Aqui são vulgares as tempestades com ventos de 100km/h no inverno (por vulgares, digo, ocorrem em média 1-2 vezes por semana). E isso traz sensações térmicas muito baixas quando estão temperaturas negativas.

Aqui é frequente estar um dia -15ºC durante a tarde, e no ínicio seguinte começar o dia com +2ºC e a chover (e vice-versa). Tudo devido a ventos diferentes. Na Europa o clima de inverno é muito mais estável.



J.S. disse:


> Wow! Nothing to complain I think! But this will not be the case in reykjavik I guess. From what I know thevery mild part, probably because of the mountaineous character of Island is confinded to just the first few km?
> 
> You were first in Vienna. is this also just for the time being that you are over there?


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2012 às 14:02)

Burgos perdeu hoje a neve. Bastante notavel Burgos, ja que estivo 9 días com neve, igualando os 9 días do inverno anterior em Soria. Eu pessoalmente jamais vi uma cidade espanhola com mais de 10 seguidos com neve no solo.





As demais cidades com fama de nevosas, en realidade vilas de 10.000 habitantes, nao tiveram tanta sorte: Reinosa somente conseguiu 4 días seguidos com neve no solo e Jaca nem sequer isso. Em uma das vagas de frío mais fortes dos últimos anos.

Soria este ano tampouco tem sorte com a neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2012 às 15:45)

Enquanto em Reinosa 850 metros, autoproclamada cidade mais nevosa de Europa pelo meu caro compatriota, em meio da vaga de frío a neve nao conseguiu superar os 4 días de permanencia no solo (antes da vaga de frío em todo outono/inverno somente teve 1 día com neve no solo que permaneceu umas poucas horas)






em Sofia 540 metros, Bulgaria, ja quase 2 meses com neve no solo


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2012 às 19:29)

Sigo com +6C após máxima de +7ºC. 

No leste e no norte do país, as temperaturas atingiram 15ºC, que são mais próprias de máximas de verão.

Creio que foi batido um novo máximo histórico em Fevereiro.


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

vejam estes artigos com vídeos impressionantes da Roménia.


http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/actual...-mai-groase-haine-sunt-pe-bidonul-cu-apa.html

http://stirileprotv.ro/stiri/actual...tr-un-azil-mananca-doar-mamaliga-si-ceai.html


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2012 às 12:29)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> vejam estes artigos com vídeos impressionantes da Roménia.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente fantástico!
E difícil de acreditar!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Fev 2012 às 16:06)

A pedido de uma amiga, alguém me pode confirmar qual a situação actual em Andorra e para a semana de 17 a 22 de Fevereiro?
Em princípio estará muito frio mas com pouca queda de neve nessa altura. Confirma-se?


----------



## irpsit (15 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

Aqui sigo uma violenta tempestade resultante da entrada de novo ar polar húmido.

Há uma hora atrás, o vento soprava constantemente a 80km/h, e a temperatura estava nos +1ºC a chover. 
Depois entre as 22h30 e 23h, a frente entrou, e a temperatura desceu aos 0ºC em poucos minutos e o vento atingiu 100km/h, uma verdadeira violência, em simultâneo com essas rajadas de vento a neve começou a cair com intensidade.

Agora abrandou mas já se formou uma camada pequena branca. Uma diferença incrível em apenas 5 minutos, passou-se do zero a uns 4cm. Foi um momento de grande beleza ver essa transição acompanhada de uma grande violência meteorológica. Uma típica tempestade polar.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2012 às 08:54)

ecobcg disse:


> A pedido de uma amiga, alguém me pode confirmar qual a situação actual em Andorra e para a semana de 17 a 22 de Fevereiro?
> Em princípio estará muito frio mas com pouca queda de neve nessa altura. Confirma-se?



Em Andorra cidade (1000 metros) agora nao há neve, mas sim nas estaçoes de ski

Webcam Andorra cidade
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1261497545-Tiempo-Andorra-L'Obac-2-les-Escaldes

Webcam estaçoes de ski
http://andorrawebcams.andorramania.com/mapaandorra.php


----------



## irpsit (16 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

Dia com bastantes períodos de neve. Máxima de 0ºC, Mínima -2ºC.
Voltou a ser um dia branco.


----------



## Lightning (16 Fev 2012 às 23:46)

Espanha, há pouco tempo atrás.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2012 às 12:21)

O ranking das capitais europeas este inverno 2011/2012 segundo Ogimet (nome do aeroporto/estaçao cando há mais de um/uma).

Riga -30.4ºC
Helsinki -28.7ºC
Moscow -28.5ºC
Tallinn -27.3ºC
Minsk -27.1ºC
Vilnius -26.9ºC
Kiev -26.8ºC
Bucharest -24.1ºC
Belgrade (Surcin) -24.0ºC
Oslo (Gardermoen) -23.6ºC
Warsaw -23.1ºC
Chisinau -22.2ºC
Skopje -21.8ºC
Prague (Ruzyne) -21.6ºC
Zagreb (Pleso) -21.6ºC
Berlín (Schoenefeld) -20.6ºC
Stockholm (Bromma) -19.1ºC
Sarajevo -19ºC
Sofia -18.8ºC
Amsterdam -18.7ºC
Bern -18.5ºC
Ljubljana (Brnik) -18.4ºC
Budapest -17.0ºC
Copenhagen (Roskilde) -15.7ºC
Vienna -15.4ºC
Luxembourg -14.9ºC
Bratislava -14.3ºC
Brussels -14ºC
Reykjavik -11.7ºC
Paris (Charles de Gaulle) -10.6ºC
Madrid -7.4ºC
London (Heathrow) -7.3ºC
Dublin -6.1ºC
Roma (Fiumicino) -4.8ºC
Athens (Helliniko) -1.6ºC
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) 1.4ºC


----------



## Cenomaniano (17 Fev 2012 às 13:31)

*Roménia*:


----------



## irpsit (17 Fev 2012 às 17:32)

Sigo com -10ºC após máxima de -7ºC. Céu relativamente limpo.
A temperatura vai descer muito mais durante a noite e amanhã.

Algum vento, o que aumenta bastante a sensação térmica.

Vários locais do país já seguem perto dos -20ºC.
Junto à costa, em Reykjavík a máxima foi de -2ºC e a costa sul, mais perto de onde moro, teve uma máxima de -5ºC.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (17 Fev 2012 às 20:57)

http://www.inspiredbyiceland.com/icelandlive/#tjornin

NESTE ENDEREÇO ACOMPANHO, TODOS OS DIAS, O LAGO RECONGELOU DE ONTEM PARA HOJE, HOJE FEZ MUITO FRIO AÍ NA CAPITAL PARA RECONGELAR TÃO RAPIDAMENTE?


----------



## irpsit (18 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Ontem esteve à volta dos 0ºC

Hoje a temperatura esteve entre os -5 a -10ºC e com vento.
Em alguns locais chegou-se aos -20ºC. O congelamento da água ocorre em pouco tempo, em algumas horas.Aqui onde vivo até os rios congelaram parcial ou totalmente de ontem para hoje.



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> http://www.inspiredbyiceland.com/icelandlive/#tjornin
> 
> NESTE ENDEREÇO ACOMPANHO, TODOS OS DIAS, O LAGO RECONGELOU DE ONTEM PARA HOJE, HOJE FEZ MUITO FRIO AÍ NA CAPITAL PARA RECONGELAR TÃO RAPIDAMENTE?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2012 às 00:17)

irpsit disse:


> ontem esteve à volta dos 0ºc
> 
> hoje a temperatura esteve entre os -5 a -10ºc e com vento.
> Em alguns locais chegou-se aos -20ºc. O congelamento da água ocorre em pouco tempo, em algumas horas.aqui onde vivo até os rios congelaram parcial ou totalmente de ontem para hoje.




deve ser irritante este congela e descongela! E o frio úmido com vento idem.

Qual é a espessura que fica quando andam por cima do gelo no lago?

AQUI FOI UM DIA BEM QUENTE; 13,8/28,7, AGORA, 00:18 DE LONDRES. ESTÁ 18,6.

www.climaterra.com.br TEM ALGUMAS ESTAÇÕES DAQUI.


----------



## irpsit (18 Fev 2012 às 19:12)

Eu não moro em Reykjavík, portanto não sei o quão espesso o lago é.

Eu já vi um dos maiores rios do país, aqui perto de onde eu vivo, com 30cm de espessura, relativamente "seguro" para andar por cima.

Hoje havia um riacho com 4cm de espessura de gelo e aguentava o meu peso, mas rachava um pouco.

Hoje sigo com máxima de -5ºC ao final da tarde, mas encobriu o céu, mas grande parte do dia teve temperatura à volta dos -12ºC. Dentro de algumas horas irá chover, mas antes vai nevar com força.

Isso é que é o curioso. Agora tenho uns 5-10 cm de neve lá fora. Amanhã quando acordar posso ter uns 40cm de neve, ou pode ter desaparecido toda, dependendo do quão alta a temperatura atingir.




Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> deve ser irritante este congela e descongela! E o frio úmido com vento idem.
> 
> Qual é a espessura que fica quando andam por cima do gelo no lago?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (18 Fev 2012 às 19:43)

irpsit disse:


> eu não moro em reykjavík, portanto não sei o quão espesso o lago é.
> 
> Eu já vi um dos maiores rios do país, aqui perto de onde eu vivo, com 30cm de espessura, relativamente "seguro" para andar por cima.
> 
> ...



realmente o clima muda com muita rapidez por aí. E dará uma esquentada e depois voltará a fazer frio, o verão é assim também?

DEVE TER MAIS DE 10 CM, POIS VÍ VÁRIAS VEZES MUITAS PESSOAS ANDANDO E BRINCANDO NESTE LAGO.

Aqui foi um dia muito quente, 15,0°c/29,0°c.

Não é raro gear no verão por aqui. Neste deu geada em dez e janeiro, só agora em fevereiro é que está fazendo calor forte.


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2012 às 19:46)

Emergência neve nos telhados das casas em Urbino

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...eve-sui-tetti-delle-case-a-urbino/88083/86476

Itália sob a neve como pode ser visto a partir do satélite

http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...sotto-la-neve-vista-dal-satellite/88045/86438


----------



## irpsit (18 Fev 2012 às 22:07)

o verão é frio com médias de máximas nos +12ºC junto à costa, mas ni interior onde vivo atinge-se frequentemente +20ºC, excepto em dias chuvosos que temos máximas na ordem dos +10ºC.

por vezes, neva, mas é raro. Em 2011 nevou em todo o país em Junho, mesmo cota zero.

em Maio há geada todos os dias. A máxima é somente +5ºc normalmente. O mesmo em Setembro e Outubro. 
depois o Junho e Julho e Agosto é o que referi. As mínimas normais são de entre +5ºC a +10ºC. mas em Agosto há mínimas já a -3ºC para o final do mês.

Em Novembro e Abril as mínimas já podem atingir os -15ºC que são as mínimas mais baixas que geralmente temos no inverno.

Ou seja Inverno duro entre meados de Novembro a final de Abril.
E Verão curto fresco entre início de Junho a meados de Agosto.
E um Maio e Setembro/Outubro de transição, geralmente sem neve tb.



Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> realmente o clima muda com muita rapidez por aí. E dará uma esquentada e depois voltará a fazer frio, o verão é assim também?
> 
> DEVE TER MAIS DE 10 CM, POIS VÍ VÁRIAS VEZES MUITAS PESSOAS ANDANDO E BRINCANDO NESTE LAGO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2012 às 02:08)

irpsit disse:


> o verão é frio com médias de máximas nos +12ºc junto à costa, mas ni interior onde vivo atinge-se frequentemente +20ºc, excepto em dias chuvosos que temos máximas na ordem dos +10ºc.
> 
> Por vezes, neva, mas é raro. Em 2011 nevou em todo o país em junho, mesmo cota zero.
> 
> ...




é bom para quem gosta de frio, aqui, muitos, reclamam do verão curto, aí nem se fala. Mas se acostuma.

Quem sabe um dia visite a islândia.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (19 Fev 2012 às 02:09)

norther disse:


> emergência neve nos telhados das casas em urbino
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/dossier/...eve-sui-tetti-delle-case-a-urbino/88083/86476
> 
> ...



será brabo quando começar a derreter toda esta neve, torcer que seja lento o degelo!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2012 às 09:27)

Um artigo interessante sobre esta situação de frio na Europa:



> *Europe Hammered by Winter, Is North America Next?*
> 
> Feb 16, 2012: For the first half of this year's winter, the big news was warm temperatures and lack of snow. Ski resorts were covered in bare dirt, while January temperatures in southern California topped July highs.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2012/16feb_deepfreeze/


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

Ja mais de 2 meses com neve no solo em Sofia (Bulgaria).
Em Sarajevo podem chegar ós 3 meses.


----------



## irpsit (23 Fev 2012 às 12:10)

Sigo com máxima de +2ºC, e a mínima foi de 0ºC. Hoje um dia mais frio mas mesmo assim apenas com chuva fraca.

Estou consistentemente com temperatura acima da média todo o Fevereiro. 
Em Fevereiro, choveu muito mais do que nevou e não há praticamente nenhuma neve no solo.

Por vezes, nos últimos dias, o sol brilhou e as máximas atingiram +8ºC, o que são máximas mais típicas de Abril ou Maio. Na costa frequentemente se tem atingido os 10-15ºC.

De um modo geral, este mês de Fevereiro têm sido um de Primavera aqui na Islândia.
E é mais ou menos um Fevereiro típico de Portugal.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Fev 2012 às 12:21)

As altas temperaturas da península ibérica estao derretendo a neve segundo vemos nas webcams dos montes Pirineos vertente sul em altitudes de 1200-2000 metros





Na vertente norte dos Pirineos e na cordilheira cantábrica há mais neve á mesma altitude.


----------



## Johnny (23 Fev 2012 às 17:41)

2ª feira, 27 Fev., vou para a Suiça, passar uma semana de férias, espero q se mantenha o manto branco...


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2012 às 15:30)

Día quente para estar en fevereiro ma península ibérica. 16 graus na Coruña, 20 en ourense e inclusive 17 em Soria 1060 metros.


----------



## irpsit (25 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Sigo com -1ºC e chuva bastante intensa após um dia soalheiro, muito branco e luminoso, e máxima de 0ºC.

Enfim daquelas situações metereológicas peculiares.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2012 às 12:16)

*Suiça - Temperaturas máximas ontem (25 de Fevereiro)*

Lugano (276 m) 25.0 °C
Locarno/Monti (380 m) 23.0 °C
Comprovasco (552 m) 22.0 °C
Locarno (198 m) 22.0 °C
Stabio (356 m) 22.0 °C

Fonte: WeatherOnline

Vou à Suiça apanhar banhos de Sol de inverno e já volto ... Bem mais quente do que em Portugal 
Lá se vai grande parte da neve acumulada ...


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2012 às 12:41)

Valores bastante elevados, talvez resultado de um efeito de Foehn nessa região da Suíça.


----------



## Johnny (26 Fev 2012 às 16:39)

Amanhã de manhã vou para a Suiça... para uma estância a +- 1500m... com picos de 2700m... espero q n seja em vão... mas essa subida foi brutal, Ainda há coisa de 10 dias atrás, estavam nesses mm sítios máximas negativas.

No mínimo: estranho!




Gerofil disse:


> *Suiça - Temperaturas máximas ontem (25 de Fevereiro)*
> 
> Lugano (276 m) 25.0 °C
> Locarno/Monti (380 m) 23.0 °C
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2012 às 17:21)

Entretanto a vaga de frio não abranda no sul da Península Ibérica e especialmente nas Canárias, com esses 4,5 graus negativos  registados hoje em La Orotava:






rtve


----------



## Costa (26 Fev 2012 às 18:38)

Gerofil disse:


> *Suiça - Temperaturas máximas ontem (25 de Fevereiro)*
> 
> Lugano (276 m) 25.0 °C
> Locarno/Monti (380 m) 23.0 °C
> ...



Lugano: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06770&ano=2012&mes=2&day=25&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2012 às 19:55)

Aqui na Islândia continua tempo primaveril, precoce, mas eu não me queixo.

Máxima de +6ºC, algum sol, alguns aguaceiros fracos, o que é usual do inicio de Maio, e a chuva de noite derreteu a neve de anteontem, e volta a estar tudo verde por todo o lado. Têm sido um Fevereiro bastante verde.

Interessante ver um Fevereiro praticamente sem temperaturas negativas. No ano passado tive um Fevereiro e Março bastante agressivos a nível de frio e neve.

Neste momento, o solo descongelou contempletamente, algo que geralmente só acontece em Abril. Até alguns pássaros chegaram já, muito mais cedo que o habitual.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2012 às 21:36)

Tempo primaveril tambem em Espanha, aínda que as noites sao frescas a noticia é as altas temperaturas diurnas. Hoje,

Valencia 26ºC
Murcia 25ºC
Málaga 23ºC
Madrid 22ºC
Barcelona 20ºC
León 20ºC
Zaragoza 19ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2012 às 12:55)

Uma foto que parece ter sido tirada no século XIX é de 8 de Fevereiro de 2012.

"*People skate on the frozen Prinsengracht canal in Amsterdam*"






http://inapcache.boston.com/universal/site_graphics/blogs/bigpicture/skating_2012/bp12.jpg


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (27 Fev 2012 às 21:13)

gerofil disse:


> *suiça - temperaturas máximas ontem (25 de fevereiro)*
> 
> lugano (276 m) 25.0 °c
> locarno/monti (380 m) 23.0 °c
> ...



quente mesmo, e as mínimas?

Aqui foi um dia abafado e chegou apenas a 25,5°c em casa e 23,2°c fora da cidade, foi um dia quente de verão.


----------



## duero (28 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

En Italia ha habido estos días temperaturas altas, con 20ºC en Milan, cuando hace apenas 2 semanas bajaban de -15ºC.

No quiero imaginar lo que puede acontecer con esas temperaturas altas tan repentinas después de haber nevado tanto, eso puede ser muy peligroso, si.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2012 às 17:09)

Neva em Istambul.
No mapa das 16.30h Istambul -2ºC e Atenas 2ºC


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

Tirando a Grécia, Túrquia e Leste Europeu, o resto da Europa está com tempo primaveril, incluindo aqui na Islândia.

Sigo com +2ºC e em dia de aguaceiros de chuva e granizo, mas tempo mais agradável e ameno junto à costa.



Ferreiro disse:


> Neva em Istambul.
> No mapa das 16.30h Istambul -2ºC e Atenas 2ºC


----------



## duero (28 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Neva em Istambul.
> No mapa das 16.30h Istambul -2ºC e Atenas 2ºC



Creo que este invierno ha servido para tener mas conocimiento sobre la realidad climática europea.

Gran Bretaña es uno de los países mas cálidos, probablemente el que mas a esa latitud, de hecho sus temperaturas tanto mínimas como máximas han sido muy altas si lo comparamos con el continente.

Por otra parte Grecia, un país con fama de cálido se ha mostrado como un país muy frio en invierno, sobre todo el interior y el Norte del país, con ciudades como Kastoria con temperaturas bajisimas, algo que yo no imaginaba, pues además es un país que debe tener gran influencia marítima por su geografía.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

Mapa de neve e webcam hoje de Sofia (Bulgaria)


----------



## Norther (29 Fev 2012 às 12:01)

duero disse:


> Creo que este invierno ha servido para tener mas conocimiento sobre la realidad climática europea.
> 
> Gran Bretaña es uno de los países mas cálidos, probablemente el que mas a esa latitud, de hecho sus temperaturas tanto mínimas como máximas han sido muy altas si lo comparamos con el continente.
> 
> Por otra parte Grecia, un país con fama de cálido se ha mostrado como un país muy frio en invierno, sobre todo el interior y el Norte del país, con ciudades como Kastoria con temperaturas bajisimas, algo que yo no imaginaba, pues además es un país que debe tener gran influencia marítima por su geografía.





Grécia tem uma grande massa terrestre atrás de si e com o posicionamento dos Anticiclones, como este ano foi muito favorável, o frio polar chega melhor e mais fácil ao leste da Europa e com o Mediterrâneo a fortalecer as depressões com ar húmido fez com que aquelas regiões tivessem grandes quantidades de queda de neve.





Já a Inglaterra recebe o ar quente da corrente do Golfo


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2012 às 17:21)

A Turquia que parece um país da Escandinávia com temperaturas bem frias


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2012 às 17:27)




----------



## duero (1 Mar 2012 às 17:49)

Norther disse:


> A Turquia que parece um país da Escandinávia com temperaturas bem frias



En invierno Turquía es bien fría, ya que tiene un gran área de territorio muy continental y ciudades a elevada altitud al Este del país.

En verano es un país bastante cálido.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2012 às 21:39)

Por East Midlands, a tarde foi de sol e algum calor.
Temperaturas a rondar os 15ºC.

O suficiente para se ver ingleses na rua de calções, tshirt, e chinelos.

O tempo deverá mudar já a partir de manhã ao fim da tarde.

Passagem pelos Pirenéus à hora de almoço:


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2012 às 21:58)

Boa sorte André, para esse grande voo.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mar 2012 às 19:38)

Sigo hoje em dia de vento tempestuoso e aguaceiros fortes de chuva.
Mínima de +5ºC, Máxima de +8ºC. Rajada máxima na zona de 122km/h.

Ontem, foi muito diferente, nevou todo o dia intensamente acumulando até 10cm, também com ventos próximos de 100km/h, neve que depois derreteu completamente durante a noite, quando passou a chuva. Ontem máxima de 0ºC, mínima de -3ºC.

E tem sido assim, alternadamente dias brancos de neve, e dias húmidos e bem perto dos +10ºC em que a neve desaparece em poucas horas. Tudo dependendo do vento de sudoeste ou noroeste, geralmente bastante violento nesta altura do ano.


----------



## irpsit (2 Mar 2012 às 23:14)

Sigo com uma violenta tempestade. A força é bem de tempestade tropical e praticamente na transição para furacão de grau 1.

Sigo aqui na zona com ventos constantes de 90km/h e rajadas de 120km/h.
E nas zonas costeiras e montanhas, não muito longe daqui, muitas estações registam ventos constantes de 115-122 km/h e rajadas até 152km/h.

Fui caminhar lá fora e a força do vento é muito violenta, não só não deixa caminhar contra o vento, como empurra a pessoa violentamente na direcção que sopra. As casas aqui são muito bem construídas e apesar de abanarem, resistem bem a estas tempestades. Adoro estes dias!

Estas tempestades de inverno não têm nada nada a ver com as piores tempestades de Portugal. Muito mais violentas.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2012 às 00:43)

Obrigado, Vince! =)

--------------

Boa noite,

Este foi mais um dia em que muitos ingleses da região andaram vestidos como se verão fosse. Pergunto-me o que vestirão quando estiverem 30ºC. eheh!

O sol lá foi brilhando por entre muitos cirrus.
Agora, sigo com neblina e vento fraco.

Pôr-do-sol esta tarde:


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

Boa noite,

Por East Midlands hoje o dia já foi mais típico de Inglaterra, e as temperaturas já se aproximaram daquilo que é normal para a época aqui.
De manhã chuviscou e à tarde o sol ainda brilhou.

Apesar disso, mas próximas horas está previsto um agravamento do estado do tempo.
Meteograma GFS para o local onde estou actualmente:






Em comparação com as previsões de ontem, e de hoje de manhã, a run das 18h acaba por não cavar tanto a depressão que vai passar aqui a sul.
Sendo assim, a precipitação prevista caiu para menos de metade, e o frio também será menos.
A cota de neve subiu.
Visto toda esta região ser plana e a uma cota a rondar os 100m, uma variação de 100m nas previsões faz toda a diferença entre aquilo que poderia ser neve e será certamente sleet ou água neve.
Vou aguardar pelo desenvolvimento das próximas horas.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mar 2012 às 10:33)

Olá André,

Provavelmente vais receber um bocado de frio aí. O ar polar desceu da Gronelândia para Islândia e desce agora para o Reino Unido.

Aqui na Islândia as temperaturas descerem bem hoje, sigo com -6ºC num dia de céu bem azul, após mínima de -8ºC. Os próximos dias prometem frio e neve.

De manhã muita geada e não tenho qualquer neve no solo. Portanto o solo está duro como pedra, pela primeira vez este inverno.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2012 às 22:24)

irpsit disse:


> Provavelmente vais receber um bocado de frio aí. O ar polar desceu da Gronelândia para Islândia e desce agora para o Reino Unido.



É verdade, a temperatura desceu significativamente por aqui.
De manhã esteve sempre a chover com a temperatura a rondar os 3ºC.
À hora de almoço ainda, com 1-2ºC ainda deu para ver uns farrapos de neve entre a chuva. Mas não mais do que isso.
A neve caiu sim, mas no sudeste de Inglaterra.

Agora, céu pouco nublado e temperatura a rondar os 3ºC.


----------



## Johnny (5 Mar 2012 às 18:58)

Embora tenha vindo da Suiça ontem à noite, tive a confirmação hj de manhã, q a neve regressou em força, esta madrugada (600m de altitude)... relembro q já n nevava há cerca de 3 semanas...


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2012 às 19:46)

Sigo com +3ºC após máxima de +5ºC.
Toda a neve desapareceu novamente, e o céu esteve encoberto.
Chegou agora uma nova tempestade e chove bem. Vento entre 70-90km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2012 às 22:56)

*Neve paralisa norte da França:*


TheeAdrienn

*Reportage TF1*

La neige paralyse le nord de la France Lundi 5 Mars 2012 05/03/2012 5cm - 10cm de neige Humide, lourde et collante à 15 jours du printemps, toute la région lilloise a été surprise par des chutes de neige abondantes. Aéroport fermé, trains annulés, routes saturées et foyers privés d'électricité par dizaine de milliers...une sacrée pagaille. Neige ou pluie, il est tombé ce lundi sur le Nord l'équivalent d'un mois de précipitation. Conséquence, plusieurs cours d'eau sont en crue. De quoi soulever la crainte d'inondations, comme à St-Jans-Cappel. Devant la gare de Lille-Flandres, Marion Fiat fait le point sur la situation dans le nord de la France. L'ensemble du trafic TGV a été interrompu au départ et à l'arrivée de Lille. 


gaelworld


----------



## duero (6 Mar 2012 às 16:10)

No sabía que la nieve fuera común en Marzo en esa zona de Europa, siempre pensé que tendrían un clima mas templado.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2012 às 17:52)

Uma avalanche enorme na França


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2012 às 18:09)

A depressão cavada que chegou hoje, está com um valor muito baixo de pressão.

O vento que era tempestuoso durante a noite hoje acalmou e a pressão continua a descer e já vai em *958mb*! As rajadas aqui nunca ultrapassaram os 100km/h mas na costa e nas montanhas atingiram ontem os 145km/h

A imensa chuva de ontem, que rondou os 60mm, entretanto abrandou e agora passou a neve. Sigo com *0ºC *após a máxima de +5ºC de madrugada.

Para a noite, a fase cavada fria entra, e vai entrar imenso frio e precipitação forte. O vai vai tornar-se de novo tempestuoso, junto à costa os ventos já vão em 60km/h, mas irá ficar muito pior. Dá para ver bem no satélite.

www.sat24.com

Amanhã a máxima vai ser bastante negativa também, um enorme contraste com os últimos dias, e ainda para a ver até que limite baixo irá a pressão. A carta sinóptica apresenta um mínimo de 947mb. Na costa já registam 950mb neste momento.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/shipping/atlantic/

É certamente um dos dias mais interessantes de tempestade desde que aqui estou. Por tudo: por vento máximo, rajada máxima, quantidade de precipitação, pressão mínima recorde, e variação súbita de temperatura. 

Vamos a ver se amanhã a neve também me traz algo invulgar.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2012 às 20:26)

O vento entretanto aumentou rapidamente.
Atingi um mínimo de 956mb às 19h, e agora já subiu em 1hora aos 959mb.

O vento em 1 hora aumentou bastante. As rajadas já atingem aqui 90km/h e 110km/h na costa, mas irá ser mais. A neve abrandou mas o pós-frontal promete ser uma grande festa.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2012 às 22:23)

irpsit disse:


> A depressão cavada que chegou hoje, está com um valor muito baixo de pressão.
> 
> O vento que era tempestuoso durante a noite hoje acalmou e a pressão continua a descer e já vai em *958mb*! As rajadas aqui nunca ultrapassaram os 100km/h mas na costa e nas montanhas atingiram ontem os 145km/h
> 
> ...



Que clima fantástico...
Tal e qual como o nosso, especialmente este ano...


----------



## irpsit (7 Mar 2012 às 12:52)

Sigo com -3ºC em dia alternando entre abertas e tempo calmo e aguaceiros de neve intensos com períodos de blizzard e rajadas violentas (máx 90km/h)

A entrada polar é bastante significativa, e deve afectar pelo menos o Reino Unido, e quiçás causar algum pequeno arrefecimento na França e norte de Portugal e Espanha.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2012 às 19:14)

irpsit disse:


> A entrada polar é bastante significativa, e deve afectar pelo menos o Reino Unido, e quiçás causar algum pequeno arrefecimento na França e norte de Portugal e Espanha.



A 500m do local onde estou está instalada uma Davis!
Já tenho por onde me guiar com relação às observações meteorológicas. 

A noite e a manhã por cá foram de chuviscos.
Dia típico inglês. Num total de 4,1mm desde as 0h.

Quanto a temperatura, sigo de momento com 4,9ºC e vento em geral fraco.
Há bastante nebulosidade. O típico por cá.


----------



## irpsit (7 Mar 2012 às 22:39)

Bem aqui sigo com uma mínima de -5ºC e aguaceiros de neve.
A máxima foi de -1ºC. Tempo algo invernoso.




AnDré disse:


> A 500m do local onde estou está instalada uma Davis!
> Já tenho por onde me guiar com relação às observações meteorológicas.
> 
> A noite e a manhã por cá foram de chuviscos.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2012 às 02:27)

Por aqui o dia foi fresco e com bastante nebulosidade.
Agora, as nuvens mantêm-se, embora se veja de quando em vez a lua cheia.

Quanto a auroras boreais, não há nada a assinalar.
Primeiro porque o evento está mais fraco do que o previsto, e elas não deverão descer tanto em latitude.
Depois, mesmo que descessem, ainda há o factor nebulosidade e o intenso luar. 

Quanto a temperatura, sigo de momento com 4,7ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## irpsit (9 Mar 2012 às 07:42)

André, mesmo com lua cheia, se as auroras forem brilhantes (como costumam ser aquando de uma tempestade geomagnética), são um espectáculo (mesmo ao lado da lua). O mesmo em relação à luz das cidades. Mas claro que em locais rurais e noites sem lua, é melhor ainda. As auroras tb variam muito de brilho de noite para noite, e ao longo da noite. A nebulosidade é que é um problema. Aqui perdi a observação porque nevava continuamente e depois fui dormir. Só vi um bocado, e não era nada de especial.

Sigo com -4ºC e neve (ainda). E já vão 35cm acumulados, só nas últimas 48 horas!



AnDré disse:


> Por aqui o dia foi fresco e com bastante nebulosidade.
> Agora, as nuvens mantêm-se, embora se veja de quando em vez a lua cheia.
> 
> Quanto a auroras boreais, não há nada a assinalar.
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mar 2012 às 19:46)

Forte seca nos montes Pirineos espanhois com altas temperaturas. O resultado sao anormais e importantes incendios forestais.


----------



## Bergidum (9 Mar 2012 às 20:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> Forte seca nos montes Pirineos espanhois com altas temperaturas. O resultado sao anormais e importantes incendios forestais.



http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...ra_evacuados_por_incendio_179471_1101026.html


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2012 às 00:14)

Temperaturas medias do mes de fevereiro 2012 nas capitais do sudeste de Europa segundo Ogimet.com,

Sofia -3.8
Sarajevo -4.9
Bucharest -6.5

Inclusive mais ao sul na Grecia (neste caso dados de janeiro da web oficial HNMS)

Florina -5.6
Kastoria -0.2
Athens aeroporto 6.8


Muito mais frio o sudeste que o sudoeste de Europa (fevereiro segundo Ogimet)

Burgos 1.3
Avila 1.3
Soria 1.8
Alicante aeroporto 8.8
Lisboa 11.0

E iso que as cidades espanholas estao a maior altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mar 2012 às 12:25)

Dia espectacular, quase de
verao com 19 graus na Coruña, mais superaremos os 20. En ourense os 25 graus, ja aconteceu ontem. Muita gente com t-shirt nas ruas e algum habera na praia.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mar 2012 às 13:43)

Quase 28 graus em Ourense ontem. Hoje de manha fun a praia. É a primeira vez na minha vida que vou a praia sendo aínda inverno.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2012 às 16:30)

Finalmente céu limpo por East Midlands! 







Com a máxima a escalar até aos 18,7ºC!
Por agora 16,6ºC.

A mínima foi de 4,8ºC.


----------



## irpsit (11 Mar 2012 às 19:46)

Hoje registou-se uma intensa tempestade aqui na Islândia.

O vento registou uma velocidade junto da segunda maior cidade do país, Akureyri, com 187km/h hoje durante a madrugada!

Notícias islandesas.
http://mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/03/11/mjog_hvasst_og_ovenjuhlytt/

Há pouco ainda havia várias estações a seguir com ventos de 110km/h por 10minutos, no leste do país. Uma violência típica de ciclone de grau 1. Provavelmente esta tempestade também levantou imensa poeira da região vulcânica no leste.

Também por isso, o efeito fohn gerou máximas de +15ºC, que são um recorde nesta altura do ano.

Aqui, no sul, está tudo muito mais calmo, os ventos de apenas 55km/h e rajadas até aos 90km/h. A máxima do dia foi de +4ºC, a mínima de -3ºC, e choveu/nevou um bocado. Estas violentas tempestades são normais no inverno e até Abril. O recorde histórico é de 220km/h.


Fui dar um passeio hoje de tarde mas o dia estava bastante desagradável, gelado, cinzento e muito ventoso, e uns flocos à mistura.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mar 2012 às 23:15)

De facto Irpsit...A Islândia é uma autêntico parque de aventura meteorológica.
Dia sim, dia não lá nos trazes mais notícias de tempestades e afins.
_Bolas, e nós a ver a banda passar!_

As emoções que descreves são muitas. Já estou a ver muitos *meteorologicómanos* a querer emigrar para esse pequeno país tão a norte. Não fosse a crise que atinge a Islândia e alguns de nós veriam como forte hipótese a emigração...Só para assistir _in loco_ a essas "barbaridades" climáticas.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2012 às 12:49)

A seca também a afectar o Reino Unido



> A drought in the spring will hit Britain's birds, beer and potatoes
> Some of the people most affected by worsening water shortages talk about how drought is impacting on their livelihoods
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## irpsit (12 Mar 2012 às 18:44)

Para ser sincero, não há assim muita crise aqui no país, como se fala. Ainda é fácil arranjar emprego, embora não tanto como dantes (nem tão elevados salários como dantes). Existe bastante optimismo aqui. A ausência do clima de crise vê-se por exemplo nas notícias da TV. Para mim parece que estou a viver num mundo diferente do da Europa. 

Aventuras meteorológicas: sem dúvida. Portugal é um país mais solarengo e de clima estável, embora em alguns invernos também tenha boas tempestades (mas mais chuva intensa, sem o vento e a neve da Islândia). Aqui também é bom para quem gosta de estar isolado, de natureza, glaciares e de vulcanismo. Mas um grande senão é não haver um verão.

O que ocorre agora é um bloqueio enorme e prolongado desde Portugal ao Reino Unido, e assim não entra a jet stream com as suas depressões.

Elas estão a passar todas aqui, e isso tem causado um inverno bastante chuvoso aqui (e bastante neve também). Algo que não aprecio muito, porque me impede de ver auroras boreais, por exemplo.

Li um estudo cientifico outro dia que afirmava que os bloqueios e entradas polares de 2009-2010, 2010-2011 e 2011-2012 foram devidas a maior actividade vulcânica a altas latitudes, e também à reduzida actividade solar. É certamente uma hipótese a considerar.

Sigo agora com 0º e neve fraca. Mais uma tempestade aproxima-se. A máxima foi de +3ºC.

Quanto à seca portuguesa, creio que os nossos compatriotas podem inspirar-se um pouco nos exemplos dos israelitas, um povo que vive num clima extremamente seco, mas com um país próspero a nível de agricultura. 



Aristocrata disse:


> De facto Irpsit...A Islândia é uma autêntico parque de aventura meteorológica.
> Dia sim, dia não lá nos trazes mais notícias de tempestades e afins.
> _Bolas, e nós a ver a banda passar!_
> 
> As emoções que descreves são muitas. Já estou a ver muitos *meteorologicómanos* a querer emigrar para esse pequeno país tão a norte. Não fosse a crise que atinge a Islândia e alguns de nós veriam como forte hipótese a emigração...Só para assistir _in loco_ a essas "barbaridades" climáticas.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2012 às 20:33)

Longe da actividade invejável da Islândia, e o radioso sol português, aqui em East Midlands o dia foi: Boring...

Dia de céu encoberto, sem vento e com a temperatura a variar entre os 4,6ºC e os 11,2ºC.

São as consequências do anticiclone mesmo aqui por cima.

Para amanhã as condições meteorológicas deverão ser semelhantes às verificadas no dia de hoje.


----------



## irpsit (12 Mar 2012 às 21:51)

Pois André, a jet stream está mesmo aqui por cima.

Uns dias, arrasta ar polar e recebemos neve e máximas negativas.

Noutros dias, como agora, temos temperaturas de +5ºC à noite e chuva (a temperatura voltou a subir bastante desde o final da tarde).

E a sul daqui, o bloqueio europeu que não desata.

E sinceramente não vejo fim para este padrão nas próximas semanas...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2012 às 00:42)

Hoje ainda mais boring...
Céu sempre encoberto e uma amplitude térmica de apenas 2,3ºC.
(Máxima de 8,7ºC e mínima de 6,4ºC).

Manchetes dos jornais ingleses de hoje a darem um grande destaque à seca que o país atravessa e ao racionamento de água que deverá começar a ser feito no sudeste do país em Abril:

 Drought brings hosepipe ban for millions in England
 Graphic: South East England water levels and drought mapped
 No hosepipe ban yet for Wales but England wilts
 Hosepipe ban for 20 million as even the Wind In The Willows river is hit by drought


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mar 2012 às 11:37)

Seguimos com calor em Espanha. Ontem Andujar 29.1ºC, Sevilla-Tablada 28.6ºC e Badajoz 28.3ºC.

En Galiza tambem com temperaturas por cima dos 20ºC. Ourense 27.2ºC. Em A Coruña hoje temos névoa pelo que a temperatura nao sube dos 15ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2012 às 19:45)

Por East Midlands, hoje foi mais um dia com bastante nebulosidade, embora ao final da tarde o sol tenha dado um ar de sua graça, ainda que de forma tímida.

Agora o céu limpou e sigo apenas com alguma neblina.
A temperatura desce, estando neste momento nos 4,6ºC (mínima do dia).
A máxima foi de 9,4ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mar 2012 às 20:44)

Muito calor em Espanha. 30 graus em Andalucia (Andujar), inclusive no norte 29 graus na Galiza (Ourense), e tambem a muita altitude 25 graus em Teruel, Cuenca e Salamanca e 24 em valladolid.


----------



## irpsit (15 Mar 2012 às 12:30)

Sigo com máxima de* -2ºC* após mínima de *-9ºC*, em dia solarengo de Primavera. Primavera polar...

Ontem tive um blizzard e fiquei com uma espessa camada de 30cm.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2012 às 18:56)

Por East Midlands, apesar da noite fria, o dia hoje acabou por ser soalheiro!
Máxima de 16,4ºC.
Mínima de -1,1ºC.

Apesar das noites frias, já há sinais de que a Primavera já não anda longe.

Fotografia hoje ao inicio da tarde:






Agora, vai arrefecendo rapidamente.
Sigo com 8,7ºC.


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2012 às 12:43)

Sigo em dia com neve forte, acumulou mais uns 20cm, e agora a camada de neve está bem espessa.

Máxima hoje de *0ºC* agora, e mínima de *-5ºC*

E vou ter uma forte entrada polar este fim de semana...
Um Inverno sem fim....


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2012 às 16:37)

O sol foi de pouca dura, e ontem já foi dia de céu nublado/encoberto o dia todo.
Hoje, o dia começou com chuva fraca, mas que cessou ao inicio da manhã.
2,0mm acumulados.

Agora, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 11,0ºC.


----------



## irpsit (18 Mar 2012 às 08:57)

Sigo com *-15ºC*, numa manhã bem fria, encoberta por neblina.Acumulação no solo: 40cm. 

Entradas polares destas são normais aqui até Abril. No norte, as temperaturas hoje desceram até aos -24ºC. Mas uma entrada quente já espreita.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Mar 2012 às 16:38)

*Isso é que é FALAR!*
-15ºC é típico da primavera que aí vem...deves andar em ONDA DE CALOR!

Neve e temperaturas glaciais a meio de março. A Islândia é um verdadeiro parque aventura meteorológico.

Fantástico...


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2012 às 03:15)

Por East Midlands, estavam previstos para este domingo aguaceiros que pelo menos aqui acabaram por não ocorrer.

A acumulação resumiu-se aos 0,5mm da chuva fraca que caiu durante a noite.

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e 0,0ºC.

Para os próximos dias não está prevista precipitação.
Nem qualquer tipo de animação meteorológica.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Mar 2012 às 09:06)

Depois das breves chuvas dos últimos días voltamos ao sol na Galiza. Pelo contrário esta chovendo no Mediterráneo espanhol, com neve em altitude. Mas os prognósticos sugirem uma rápida volta ao sol. 
Seguimos pelo tanto com uma forte seca em Espanha ao igual que em Portugal. As perspectivas sao sombrías.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2012 às 18:08)

A comunidade de Valência apresenta já valores de precipitação acumulada muito elevados.

Há estações amadoras que já ultrapassaram os 100mm desde as 0h.






(Valores em cm).


----------



## irpsit (20 Mar 2012 às 23:03)

Ontem e anteontem ainda tivemos bastante neve, intensa. Mas temperaturas já à volta dos -5ºC.

Agora, hoje à noite a temperatura voltou a subir imenso e já vai nos +4ºC.

Chove com muita intensidade há já algumas horas! 30mm acumulados de chuva.
E começou a derreter a neve acumulada.

Para o final da semana, a previsão é de +12ºC. Que subida! Quase trinta graus no espaço de uma semana.






Aristocrata disse:


> *Isso é que é FALAR!*
> -15ºC é típico da primavera que aí vem...deves andar em ONDA DE CALOR!
> 
> Neve e temperaturas glaciais a meio de março. A Islândia é um verdadeiro parque aventura meteorológico.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (21 Mar 2012 às 12:35)

Sigo com 0ºC ao meio dia e aguaceiros de neve.
Mas temperaturas mais elevadas vão vir para o fim de semana. Cá as espero ansiosamente!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2012 às 14:12)

*Seca ameaça fauna do Reino Unido*


> A fauna do Reino Unido pode ser atingida se a seca que atinge boa parte do país continuar.
> 
> Em algumas partes de Inglaterra, os últimos 18 meses foram os mais secos desde o início das medições.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mar 2012 às 16:04)

Esta noite nevou em Madrid, pouca coisa e agora ja não fica nada no solo, mas e notavel porque é a unica nevada que aconteceu na capital espanhola no 2012 en que pese aos mais de 600 metros de Madrid.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2012 às 02:25)

Os dias têm-se mantido soalheiros, em East Midlands.
Na terça a temperatura subiu até aos 17,7ºC.
Esta quarta ficou-se pelos 16,5ºC.

As noites é que seguem frescas. 3,2ºC agora.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2012 às 18:06)

Mais um dia de sol, com a temperatura a chegar aos *17,9ºC*.
A mínima foi de 1,3ºC.

Gráfico com as amplitudes dos últimos dias:


----------



## irpsit (22 Mar 2012 às 23:57)

Se o dia começou com +1ºC e algum sleet. Agora sigo já com +9ºC. 

O dia foi tendo sempre céu encoberto e algum chuvisco. É notório com a temperatura subiu hoje. E vai subir mais ainda.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Mar 2012 às 16:17)

Depois dun breve episodio invernal voltamos ao verão em Espanha. 25 graus na Coruña e quase 30 em Sevilla.


----------



## duero (23 Mar 2012 às 16:49)

En los Balcanes después del frio invierno están alcanzando temperaturas que en algunos casos han llegado a 28ªC en zonas de Bosnia, y entre 20 y 25 en amplias zonas de Serbia y Macedonia.


----------



## J.S. (23 Mar 2012 às 19:55)

duero disse:


> No sabía que la nieve fuera común en Marzo en esa zona de Europa, siempre pensé que tendrían un clima mas templado.



Temos 6 dias com neve aqui, que esta um pouco mais que em Lille (que esta a 200 km de nos no sul da Holanda). O record do Mars este seculo fui 53 cm em 2005 com -20,7 C. 
Os ultimos dias tivemos 20 C durante o dia e entre -4 a +5 durante a noite. Isto signfica temperaturas perto dos records deste mes (o maximum).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Mar 2012 às 04:02)

A partir de quinta feira e por 2 semanas estarei a reportar de Lahti, Finlândia  Finalmente espero presenciar neve decente pela primeira vez na minha vida, sem ser na Serra da Estrela 
Já sei que vou logo sentir falta deste nosso clima, mas... :P
Já agora, o que puderei esperar por lá?


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2012 às 10:31)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A partir de quinta feira e por 2 semanas estarei a reportar de Lahti, Finlândia  Finalmente espero presenciar neve decente pela primeira vez na minha vida, sem ser na Serra da Estrela
> Já sei que vou logo sentir falta deste nosso clima, mas... :P
> Já agora, o que puderei esperar por lá?



Creio que encontrarás neve, embora não nas quantidades que poderás estar à espera...!

Mas leva agasalhos, segundo o GFS a máxima nunca deverá ultrapassar os +5ºC nos próximos 8 dias!

Desfruta e vai relatando as tuas observações!

Boa viagem!

Encontrei um link para uma webcam: http://www.opentopia.com/webcam/7190?viewmode=livevideo

É animador!!!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Mar 2012 às 15:38)

Obrigado pelo link e pelas recomendações 

Pelo que vejo no Ogimet, ainda existe quase 50cm de neve no solo...o que para mim já é óptimo, dado as condições... 

Tentarei vir cá o mais que puder para relatar as minha observações...espero ver alguma queda de neve, mesmo que seja pouquinha!

Mal posso esperar..


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2012 às 17:53)

Por East Midlands vou com o 6º dia consecutivo de sol.
As noites têm sido sempre de nevoeiro, que se tem prolongado até cerca das 10h, altura em que o sol tem aparecido.
Nevoeiro que esta noite acumulou 0,5mm.

Hoje a máxima foi de 18,7ºC.

Amplitudes térmicas nos últimos dias:







Ontem à tarde, em Bedford, junto ao rio:


----------



## irpsit (25 Mar 2012 às 22:17)

Sigo no segundo dia primaveril.
Mínimas de +7ºC, máxima de +13ºC

Ontem, inicialmente dia soalheiro, depois com chuva à noite, hoje o dia todo encoberto. Mas temperatura muito amena.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Sigo com 3,7ºC e nevoeiro.
O típico. Tem sido todos os dias assim.

A tarde, foi mais uma vez de sol! 
Embora a máxima tenha sido a mais baixa dos últimos dias: 13,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2012 às 03:22)

Se em East Midlands a máxima foi a mais baixa dos últimos dias, na região norte hoje foi o dia mais quente.

O calor foi todo para a Escócia que registou este domingo temperaturas recorde.



> *Record-Breaking Temperatures in Scotland.*
> 
> Scotland broke its March maximum temperature record on Sunday, with Fyvie Castle in Aberdeenshire reaching 22.8C, surpassing the previous record of 22.2C established in both 1957 and 1965. Elsewhere, the warmest spot in England was Keswick with 20.8 C. Meanwhile, Wales recorded 20.7 C at Gogerddan and Northern Ireland reached 20.9 C at Ballykelly. Issued at 2316 on Sun 25 Mar 2012.
> 
> ...



Entretanto sigo com 1,6ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2012 às 17:57)

Depois de uma mínima de 0,0ºC, a tarde foi bastante quente.
Sigo com 17,6ºC depois de uma máxima de 19,4ºC (máxima do ano).

De resto, há toda uma série de estações que voltaram a ultrapassar hoje os 20ºC no Reino Unido, o que para Março é excepcionalmente quente.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mar 2012 às 20:43)

Quente, demasiado quente neste lado da fronteira. 30 graus na provincia de Ourense, muito perto do record histórico.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2012 às 21:14)

> *March temperature records broken again in Scotland.
> *
> Scotland has broken its March maximum temperature record for the second consecutive day. The March record, set on Sunday at Fyvie Castle of 22.8C, was surpassed on Monday at Aboyne which reached 22.9C. The previous record of 22.2C was established in 1957 and was equalled in 1965. Elsewhere, the warmest spot in England was 20.9C at Keswick. Wales recorded 21.1C at Porthmadog and Northern Ireland reached 19.4C at Giants Causeway.
> 
> ...



Para amanhã já se espera uma descida na ordem dos 3-4ºC na Escócia.
No restante território as temperaturas deverão ser em tudo idênticas ao dia de hoje.


----------



## irpsit (26 Mar 2012 às 21:35)

Também na Islândia se registam recordes históricos para Março.

A máxima mais alta hoje foi de +18ºC!

Não há neve em muitos locais e montanhas no país, o que é extremamente raro para esta altura do ano.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2012 às 02:49)

Actualização do Met Office:



> March temperature records broken again in Scotland.
> 
> Scotland has broken its March maximum temperature record for the second consecutive day. The March record, set on Sunday at Fyvie Castle of 22.8C, was surpassed on Monday at Aboyne which reached 22.9C. The previous record of 22.2C was established in 1957 and was equalled in 1965. Elsewhere, the warmest spot in England was 21.4C at Otterbourne, Hampshire. Wales recorded 21.1C at Porthmadog and Northern Ireland reached 19.4C at Giants Causeway. Interestingly, these unusually high temperatures followed night-time minima close to freezing in many places.
> 
> Issued at 0047 on Tue 27 Mar 2012.



Numa altura que sigo com céu estrelado, algo raro, pois tem estado sempre nevoeiro à noite, e 2,6ºC. A mínima ontem foi de 0,0ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mar 2012 às 08:51)

Moscovo aínda com neve


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

Afinal a ligeira descida da temperatura na Escócia não se concretizou.
Voltou a subir, e há novos recordes:



> *March temperature record broken again in Scotland.*
> 
> Scotland has broken its March maximum temperature record again, with a temperature of 23.4C seen at Aboyne at 14:40 this afternoon. This beats the previous record of 23.2C at Cromdale in Moray on Monday afternoon. The new record could be revised as further observations are received.
> 
> Issued at 1505 on Tue 27 Mar 2012.



Em Thrapston, East Midlands, sigo com 19,4ºC, depois de uma mínima de -0,2ºC.

---------------------

Frio? Só lá para a Rússia e Finlândia.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2012 às 17:29)

Ontem, a temperatura ainda subiu mais um pouco em Aboyne, na Escócia, até aos *23,6ºC*, o que representa um novo recorde.
Foram 3 dias consecutivos sempre a bater recordes. Relembro que a temperatura mais alta atingida na Escócia no mês de Março era de 22,2ºC a 1957 e igualada a 1965.

Dados do Met Office:



> *March temperature record broken again in Scotland.*
> 
> Scotland has broken its March maximum temperature record again, with a temperature of 23.6C seen at Aboyne at 15:40 on Tuesday afternoon. This beats the previous record of 23.2C at Cromdale in Moray on Monday afternoon. Northern Ireland fell just short of beating its March maximum temperature record though. Giants Causeway reached 21.4C, just shy of the existing record of 21.7C at Armagh in 1965. Please note that these temperatures could be revised as further observations are received.
> 
> Issued at 0208 on Wed 28 Mar 2012.



A titulo de curiosidade, o ano passado, em Julho e Agosto, a Escócia por nenhum dia chegou aos 23ºC.

------------------

Hoje, o extremo norte já está a arrefecer, mas o resto do território está mais quente.
Onde estou, Thrapston, East Midlands, os termómetros ultrapassaram os 20ºC pela primeira vez este ano.
A máxima foi de *23,3ºC*!
A estação por onde me sigo, uma Davis aqui perto instalada e em funcionamento desde 2004, apenas em 2005, no mês de Março, superou a barreira dos 20ºC. Na altura ficou-se pelos 20,1ºC.
Hoje, 23,3ºC.


----------



## irpsit (28 Mar 2012 às 22:24)

Exactamente do mesmo modo que o Reino Unido, a Islândia continua com temperaturas anormalmente altas para o mês de Março, que geralmente é um mês de muita neve e temperaturas negativas.

Sigo de novo num dia em que a temperatura andou à volta dos +10ºC de máxima, e +3ºC de mínima. 

A única diferença é como temos a jet stream directamente em cima: céu encoberto e períodos de chuva, mas sem vento. De facto já é tempo próprio de Junho.


----------



## irpsit (28 Mar 2012 às 22:31)

Outra coisa que noto no satélite é o o quão estendido para norte este Anticiclone se está a tornar.


No satélite dá para ver que os céus quase limpos estendem-se desde os Açores a Portugal até à Islândia, Reino Unido e a maioria da Europa central, Mediterrâneo, já para não falar do norte de África.

Nunca vi um bloqueio tão largo.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mar 2012 às 09:04)

Na Espanha sigo com temperaturas muito quentes, perto dos 30ºC (28ºC em Ourense ontem, como outros muitos días). 
Os incendios florestais afetam tanto a Galiza quanto a Asturias e Cantabria (Santander), algo pouco habitual no mes de março, mas é muito o calor nesta época do ano e a seca é tao intensa que os bosques queimanse quase como no verao.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2012 às 16:53)

Sigo, de novo, acima dos 20ºC.
A máxima foi de *21,2ºC*.

Ontem, as duas estações de Londres (Heathrow airport e St James Park) atingiram ambas os *22,8ºC*.
Os incêndios também marcaram presença um pouco por todo o país, e a seca a sudeste está cada vez mais grave.

No Dailymail.co.uk vem um resumo da situação, com um título poderoso: 

*Getting in the sun while they can: Britons bask in glorious weather ... but SNOW is coming for Easter*



> North gets cloudy again Thursday, while the South gets one more day of sun
> Clouds ready to return ... just in time for the weekend, with snow forecast over Easter
> Accidental and deliberate fires continue to wreak havoc as they spread over acres of dry land
> Rivers run dry in Yorkshire as region enters drought alert


Reportagem completa e com imagens, aqui!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2012 às 02:06)

Trambolhão na temperatura máxima por cá. Hoje, de apenas 10,2ºC.
O sol não chegou a espreitar, embora agora o céu se encontre pouco nublado.

De momento, 1,9ºC.

Evolução das temperaturas nos últimos dias:






Amanhã, à partida será um dia de sol, com a temperatura máxima a subir ligeiramente.
Mas a partir de 3ª feira o frio promete varrer o país!


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2012 às 12:25)

Por cá também. Uma estonteante descida de temperatura!

Sigo com -9ºC após uma mínima de -10ºC. Nevou também um pouco, até 10cm de neve fresca.

O frio voltou em força, e a previsão é para -18ºC hoje à noite. Não é anormal para ínicio de Abril, o mesmo ocorreu no ano passado. Mas depois a previsão dá muito frio, podendo a minima chegar aos -26ºC, o que já é um pouco fora do comum. No norte a mínima chegou hoje aos -19ºC.

Vento forte de leste. Pressão a 1027mb.

O AA na Gronelândia tem pressão a 1059mb e os modelos indicam fortalecimento nos próximos dias. O que geralmente indica fortes entradas polares na Europa de NW.






AnDré disse:


> Trambolhão na temperatura máxima por cá. Hoje, de apenas 10,2ºC.
> O sol não chegou a espreitar, embora agora o céu se encontre pouco nublado.
> 
> De momento, 1,9ºC.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (1 Abr 2012 às 21:00)

Obviamente o meu post anterior foi uma mentira de 1 de Abril 

De qualquer modo o dia aqui hoje mais fresco que os últimos dias de elevadas temperaturas, e a máxima foi de +4ºC e amanhã vai ser negativa. 

Uma entrada polar vai fazer as temperaturas amanhã descer até aos -10ºC em parte do país, algo que é bastante comum acontecer ainda em Abril (sim, essa parte da partida de 1 de Abril era verdade). 

E vai provavelmente afectar o Reino Unido. Mas por pouco tempo, a longo prazo a previsão é as temperaturas voltarem ao primaveril. Este ano o inverno terminou muito cedo aqui na Islandia!


----------



## FRibeiro (1 Abr 2012 às 21:09)

Aqui por terras parisienses o tempo também refrescou. Depois de na semana passada as minimas andarem nos 7/8º e as máximas nos 20/21º, hoje a minima foi aos 1.5ºC e a máxima ficou-se pelos 14.5ºC, no entanto o céu mantém-se limpo.
Também fico à espera que essa pequena entrada fria consiga atingir aqui as terras francesas.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2012 às 23:44)

Sarajevo ontem maxima 13 e minima 0 graus, com neve. 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=4&day=2&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Praga 300 metros tambem teve neve
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11782&ano=2012&mes=4&day=2&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Em Varsovia menos de 100 metros tambem comezaram abril com neve.

Em geral pouca coisa e muito menos que outros anos. A 500 metros de altitude a neve nao é um fenomeno extranho em Sofia e Sarajevo em abril.


----------



## irpsit (2 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Como está a situação de seca ai na França?


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2012 às 03:09)

Abril começou com um dia inteiro de sol em East Midlands.
A máxima foi de 15,8ºC e a mínima de *-1,4ºC*.

Esta segunda-feira as nuvens devem voltar com o decorrer do dia.
Terça-feira, chegará o frio.

O Met Office lançou um aviso amarelo, para acumulações de neve na Escócia e nos Wales, valido para 3ªfeira.






O resto do país fica para já fora desse aviso de prevenção.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Abr 2012 às 18:27)

Hoje nevou aqui em Lahti. Tenho algumas fotos, depois posto!

Isto é tão bonito


----------



## duero (2 Abr 2012 às 18:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje nevou em capitais do leste de Europa: Sarajevo, Sofia, Praga e Varsovia tiveram neve, ainda que pouca coisa.
> 
> Na Galiza esperamos temperaturas mais baijas os proximos dias, mas com pouca chuva.



Extraño Sarajevo y Sofía. El Sureste de Europa es bastante diferente del Noreste.

No he visto referencia de nieve en Sarajevo de ayer. De Sofía si hay referencia de haber nevado a pesar de que la máxima del día se situo en unos 17ºC y la mínima ha estado por encima de 0ºC.

Ambas ciudades además han tenido varios días con temperaturas superiores a los 20ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

Sarajevo ontem maxima 13 e minima 0 graus, com neve. 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=4&day=2&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Praga 300 metros 6º de máxima e 0ºC de mínima tambem teve neve ontem
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11782&ano=2012&mes=4&day=2&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Em Varsovia menos de 100 metros tambem comezaram abril com neve.

Em geral pouca coisa e muito menos que outros anos. A 500 metros de altitude a neve nao é um fenomeno estranho em Sofia e Sarajevo.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Neva em varias cidades britanicas: Inverness, Aberdeen, cidades na costa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Abr 2012 às 07:42)

Uma foto de ontem tirada através do vidro (07:30 hora local). Existe neve no solo desde Dezembro e ainda existem quase 40cm. Ontem nevou um pouco de manhã, e a temperatura não subiu acima dos 3C e mínima de -9C. Para hoje não deve subir acima dos 0C.

Neste momento estão -3.3C, segundo o IM finlandês.

O engracado é que consigo aguentar melhor este frio do que o frio de Portugal


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Abr 2012 às 08:34)

Nossa isso sim e um inverno longo em. bonita foto !


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2012 às 10:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Neva em varias cidades britanicas: Inverness, Aberdeen, cidades na costa.



A Escócia está desde ontem em aviso laranja devido à neve:






Localidades onde a semana passada se superaram os 20ºC, estão agora cobertas de neve.

Em East Midlands, não é esperada neve. A cota a que estou também não ajuda a que veja o elemento branco. (A 33m).

Por agora, céu a encobrir e 10,5ºC. Vento fraco.
A mínima foi de 5ºC, mas deverá ser batida antes das 0h.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Abr 2012 às 10:26)

Inverness, cidade na costa escocesa, agora,





E no interior de Escocia, river Don em Strathdon 290 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Abr 2012 às 09:08)

É curioso que em Dublín nao nevou em todo o inverno e neva agora em abril

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=03969&ano=2012&mes=4&day=4&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Os aguaceiros de neve tambem chegaram ao centro e sul de Inglaterra, cidades como Birmingham ou Manchester. Em geral pouca coisa. Derby agora,





Buxton, perto de Manchester







Reportagem da brutal mudança de temperatura nas últimas horas no Reino Unido
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4236316/Snow-falls-a-week-after-record-heatwave.html


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2012 às 12:55)

Aqui, nada.
Chegou a nevar em Birmingham, sem acumulação, mas aqui, à mesma latitude mas a 100km a este, a temperatura não desceu além dos 4,3ºC.

Sigo em Thrapston com 5,1mm acumulados hoje. Ontem, a chuva do final da tarde e inicio de noite rendeu mais 5,8mm. 
Um total de 10,9mm.

Uns 70km a norte, na fronteira entre o nevar/chover, a chuva foi bem mais intensa. O sudeste continua para já sem chuva.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2012 às 21:36)

Há pouco ouvi um trovão, e nem liguei muito. Não julguei que tal fosse possível por estas terras, nesta altura do ano. eheh!

Entretanto ouvi outro, e fui ver o satélite, nada faz querer que haja trovoada. Mas a verdade é que está mesmo a trovejar, a sul daqui.

E entretanto sigo com chuva, que tem sigo contínua ao longo do dia.
15,2mm acumulados hoje pela estação aqui de Thrapston, e 4,2ºC de momento.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Abr 2012 às 13:21)

Chove em Galiza e ja era hora, estas chuvas ajudaram a apagar os fogos. Tanbem forte descida das temperaturas.


----------



## 1337 (5 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

AnDré disse:


> Há pouco ouvi um trovão, e nem liguei muito. Não julguei que tal fosse possível por estas terras, nesta altura do ano. eheh!
> 
> Entretanto ouvi outro, e fui ver o satélite, nada faz querer que haja trovoada. Mas a verdade é que está mesmo a trovejar, a sul daqui.
> 
> ...



Não é normal haver trovoadas de pos-frontais por aí Andre?


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 02:36)

1337 disse:


> Não é normal haver trovoadas de pos-frontais por aí Andre?



Penso que não seja muito normal.
Nesta região nem é muito normal chover com intensidade. A escala do radar do Met Office termina em: more than 16mm/h. De 8 a 16mm/h eles já consideram very heavy. Mais informações aqui!

Quando ao tempo, depois de quarta-feira ter chovido o dia todo, esta quinta-feira o dia foi fresco e sem precipitação.

Sigo o mês com 26,2mm (acumulados entre terça à noite e quarta o dia todo).

Neste momento céu limpo e -2,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 08:06)

Mínima de -3,4ºC por cá.
À falta de neve, há a geada. eheh!

Algumas imagens da caminhada matinal de hoje:


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Abr 2012 às 14:43)

Boa tarde. Sigue o tempo fresco e úmido em Espanha. Inclusive esta manhá houve flocos de neve em algunhas cidades de altitude como Cuenca, Segovia e inclusive Valladolid. Pouca coisa e ja nao fica nada no solo ja que a temperatura foi en todo momento positiva, mas había muitos anos que nao nevaba em abril.

Eu marcho esta noite para Italia (Pisa), a ver que tempo encontro...



Cidade de Segovia 1000 metros, agora




Somosierra, provincia de Segovia a 1400 metros, agora


----------



## duero (6 Abr 2012 às 15:03)

En Valladolid, 700 metros de altitud (Ribera del Duero) no había nevado en todo el invierno y este Viernes Santo ha nevado por la mañana:


----------



## duero (6 Abr 2012 às 15:04)

Video de esta mañana en Valladolid.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=380823715283771


----------



## irpsit (9 Abr 2012 às 15:19)

Sigo da Islândia em novo contraste com a Europa.

Agora com tempo mais seco mas geralmente quente para a época do ano. Sigo com máxima +10ºC após mínima +5ºC. Mas alguma neve vêm para os próximos dias, tal como está a acontecer na Europa.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2012 às 21:55)

Polónia: a Páscoa mais pareceu Natal, com a temperatura a descer até aos 10º negativos e queda de neve.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2012 às 00:01)

Por East Midlands, o dia foi tipicamente inglês.
Começou a "chuviscar" ontem à noite, e sempre sem parar até hoje ao final da tarde. Altura em que o acumulado de precipitação eram uns estapafúrdios 3mm.
(Rain rate máximo de 1mm/h).

Desde o final da tarde até há pouco, a precipitação aumentou de intensidade, chegando aos 16,8mm/h, sendo que a precipitação no dia de hoje vai em 10,7mm.

Este mês segue com 39,6mm.

De momento, chuviscos, vento fraco e 8,9ºC.

De destacar que a pressão atmosférica, que está agora nos *983,2hPa*, valor mais baixo, até ao momento, deste ano.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2012 às 18:30)

De volta da toscana italiana, teve um pouco de todo, chuva e sol, vento e inclusive frio na noite. No aeroportoencontreime um amigo que vinha de Berlin e segundo ele ali nevaba.


----------



## irpsit (10 Abr 2012 às 22:54)

Um dia belíssimo de manhã: sol, luminoso, azul perfeito, mas frio

Depois tornou-se um vento seco e forte de norte.

Mínima de 0ºC, e máxima de 6ºC. Agora ficou cinzento e húmido, algumas pingas que dão um cheiro a chuva, pois o solo estava muito seco.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2012 às 23:06)

Por Thrapston, o dia foi maioritariamente de sol, embora durante a tarde tenham passado alguns aguaceiros aqui ao lado.
Alguns fortes e com trovoada, mas sempre longe daqui.

Pode ser que amanhã tenha sorte e um atinja esta região.

Quanto a temperaturas, máxima de 14,8ºC e mínima de 3,7ºC, podendo ainda ser batida antes das 0h, visto estarem já 4,1ºC.

Uma imagem por volta das 16h30, durante uma corrida pelo lago:







E outra ao final da tarde, ainda com alguns desenvolvimentos a NE:


----------



## Lousano (10 Abr 2012 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> Por Thrapston, o dia foi maioritariamente de sol, embora durante a tarde tenham passado alguns aguaceiros aqui ao lado.
> Alguns fortes e com trovoada, mas sempre longe daqui.
> 
> Pode ser que amanhã tenha sorte e um atinja esta região.
> ...



Não retiras retratos destes em Odivelas.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2012 às 03:21)

Lousano disse:


> Não retiras retratos destes em Odivelas.



Ah pois não.
Confesso que vim para cá com as expectativas muito, mas muito em baixo em relação ao tempo que por cá faz.
Céu nublado, nevoeiro e chuviscos não é de todo o meu estado de tempo favorito. Mas tenho tido sorte. Tempo desse ainda só o vivi meia dúzia de dias.
De resto, até tem estado bom para as fotografias, e animado qb!
Para os próximos dias estão previstos a possibilidade de aguaceiros vespertinos e trovoadas.
Isso aliado à natureza envolvente, dá azo a boas telas fotográficas.
As de hoje poderiam ter sido bem melhores, caso tivesse a máquina fotográfica comigo. Assim, ficou só um cheirinho via telemóvel (1ªfoto), que nem era meu. 

Pode ser que esta quarta consiga alguma coisa.

Entretanto, lá fora, sigo com apenas 2,0ºC.
Vento fraco, e pressão nos 991,9hPa.
O mínimo foi ontem à meia-noite com 982,2hPa.
E com o vento a soprar em geral fraco.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Abr 2012 às 12:46)

Fotos de neve em Italia estes ultimos días

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...te-basse-colpaccio-inverno-nel-ponte-pasquale

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...to-piogge-e-al-nordovest-nevica-a-bassa-quota

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/22996-1-neve-a-quote-sorprendenti-tra-piemonte-e-liguria


Cuneo 530 metros


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Abr 2012 às 18:11)

Boa tarde aos colegas do fórum,

Foram colocados um aviso e alerta vermelho para a Sardenha (Italia) válidos para amanhã (Sexta-Feira dia 13) por causa do vento muito forte "Forte cavamento da depressão" e das trovoadas nessa ilha.

Animação não vai faltar nessa bonita ilha, esperemos que não haja grandes estragos e sobretudo vítimas humanas nessa tempestade....

Continuação de boa tarde a todos....


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2012 às 18:23)

Por Thrapston, se ontem a trovoada passou toda ao lado, hoje passou uma mesmo aqui por cima por volta das 16h.
Ainda deram uns valentes trovões.

Ontem, ao final da tarde, a vê-las passar:







Hoje, já depois da trovoada e da chuva que rendeu 2,3mm.


----------



## 1337 (12 Abr 2012 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Por Thrapston, se ontem a trovoada passou toda ao lado, hoje passou uma mesmo aqui por cima por volta das 16h.
> Ainda deram uns valentes trovões.
> 
> Ontem, ao final da tarde, a vê-las passar:
> ...



e dizias tu que aí não havia pos- frontais hehe


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2012 às 02:56)

1337 disse:


> e dizias tu que aí não havia pos- frontais hehe



Bem, isto não é bem um pós-frontal. Esse fica todo na Irlanda e nas montanhas da Escócia e dos Wales.

Os valores de CAPE e LI é que têm estado muito bons durante a tarde, favorecendo a convecção. Os dias têm amanhecido limpos, com a nebulosidade a aparecer por volta da hora de almoço. Depois são as típicas trovoadas da tarde. À noite desaparece tudo.
Agora, céu limpo e 3ºC.

Amanhã as condições de instabilidade já não são tão favoráveis.

Ainda em relação às trovoadas no Reino Unido, confesso que desconhecia por completo qualquer informação, e pensava mesmo que eram raras.
Mas por acaso na zona onde estou até é uma zona beneficiada.
É praticamente ao nível de Portugal.


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2012 às 03:48)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, isto não é bem um pós-frontal. Esse fica todo na Irlanda e nas montanhas da Escócia e dos Wales.
> 
> Os valores de CAPE e LI é que têm estado muito bons durante a tarde, favorecendo a convecção. Os dias têm amanhecido limpos, com a nebulosidade a aparecer por volta da hora de almoço. Depois são as típicas trovoadas da tarde. À noite desaparece tudo.
> Agora, céu limpo e 3ºC.
> ...



Pois tas no interior do país ainda mais priveligiado ficas, Nesse mapa Portugal tem um numero de raios aquem do que eu pensava...


----------



## irpsit (13 Abr 2012 às 13:51)

Tempo fresco aqui na Islândia mas bastante seco. Hoje calmo sem vento.

Sigo com céu nublado, algumas abertas, min 0ºC, max actual 5ºC e continua a subir.


----------



## RickStorm (14 Abr 2012 às 14:01)

Boa tarde a todos

Neste momento encontro-me em França (dai ter estado ausente alguns dias) e posso dizer que o tempo por aqui (departamento 91) esta um misto de sol com nuvens negras (chegando inclusive a chover durante alguns periodos, como neste preciso momento). Esta algum vento e durante o dia a temperatura aguenta-se. Durante a noite o frio é muito maior (nota-se mais sem radiador aceso).


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2012 às 02:28)

Tanto sexta-feira, como Sábado, os dias começaram com poucas nuvens que voltaram a aparecer durante a tarde.
Sexta-feira não houve registo de precipitação aqui, embora tenham ocorrido aguaceiros a norte.

Este sábado durante a tarde "pingou granizo" proveniente de umas células que se formaram aqui à volta.
A precipitação, embora residual, foi totalmente em gelo.

A temperatura aos 500hPa neste momento ronda os -33ºC e aos 850hPa os -6ºC.
Se chovesse agora, talvez visse neve. ehehe! Assim, será mais uma noite de geada.


----------



## irpsit (15 Abr 2012 às 10:41)

Por aqui pela Islândia também tem estado tempo fresco.

Ontem tive máxima à volta dos 5ºC e alguma flocos de neve de manhã, mas foi fraco e derreteu logo tudo. O resto do dia foi céu muito nublado.

Hoje a mínima chegou aos -5ºC, pois o céu esteve limpo e a noite calma (com entrada de ar polar). O dia amanheceu radioso e menos frio, mas nas zonas sombrias está tudo com muita geada.

Foi um arrefecimento muito dramático de noite, em muitos locais a mínima chegou aos -10ºC quando ontem e hoje, durante o dia a temperatura sobe acima dos +5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2012 às 03:21)

Por cá, a noite segue com o céu pouco nublado e a temperatura em queda.
-1,7ºC de momento.

Durante a tarde ocorreram aguaceiros de granizo, como ilustra o vídeo:

(Ver em 720p)

Mesmo com -6ºC aos 850hPa não há meios de nevar. A máxima foi de 10ºC.


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2012 às 08:53)

Refugio Diego Mella en Collado Jermoso (2064 msnm, León, Picos de Europa)

10 de abril:







Hoy:


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Abr 2012 às 11:24)

Da mesma forma que em Portugal o mes de abril começou muito frío na Espanha, com temperaturas inferirores á media histórica, todo o contrario que o abril do ano pasado que foi quente.

Os dados de Burgos 900 metros, em que pese a altitude sao temperaturas frías. Exceto 4 días de primeiros de mes com temperaturas altas o resto do mes bem frío, inclusive com flocos de neve. Nos próximos días seguirá o tempo húmido e frío, aínda que as temperaturas ja nao serao assim de frías.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?lang=en&ind=08075&ano=2012&mes=4&day=16&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## RickStorm (16 Abr 2012 às 13:55)

Boa tarde a todos

Aqui em França neste momento encontra-se muito frio e algum vento (ontem era um vendaval descomunal por aqui). O sol vai oscilando (muito por culpa das nuvens que andam em grandes grupos). O Meteo France esta a prever chuva e trovoadas para o final da semana. Vamos la ver se vai acçao por estes lados...

PS- Desculpem nao colocar os acentos, mas o teclado azerty nao me permite faze-lo.


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2012 às 22:55)

Espectacular cómo está la cosa a mediados de abril en Isoba (León, 1370 msnm). Y según cuenta el autor del reportaje ha seguido nevando después de estas imágenes:































Reportaje completo de Leónnieve aquí:

http://foro.tiempo.com/nevada-isoba-provincia-de-leon-1542012-t137481.0.html#msg2945063

Por otra parte destacar hoy el fuerte viento: 185 km/h de racha máxima en Vinuesa (Soria, 1197 msnm). Con mínima de -1 y máxima de 5 ºC. Un día de abril infernal... También destaca Aranjuez (Madrid, 540 msnm) con 172 km/h de racha máxima.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2012 às 23:04)

WOOOOOW, Pek


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 09:06)

Pek disse:


> Por otra parte destacar hoy el fuerte viento: 185 km/h de racha máxima en Vinuesa (Soria, 1197 msnm). Con mínima de -1 y máxima de 5 ºC. Un día de abril infernal... También destaca Aranjuez (Madrid, 540 msnm) con 172 km/h de racha máxima.



Como é habitual o meu compatriota emocionase muito e distorce completamente a realidade. A medición de Vinuesa de ontem foi somente de  47 km/h de rajada máxima (e somente 18 km/h de velocidade media). Enlace com os dados oficiais,

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2005Y&w=2&datos=det

Em Aranjuez a rajada máxima foi somente de 52 km/h (e velocidade media de 19 km/h),

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=mad&l=3100B&w=2&datos=det

E o enlace e o gráfico de rajadas máximas dos últimos 7 días em Vinuesa 
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2005Y&w=2&datos=img&x=&f=racha


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 09:16)

A nevada de ontem foi a maior do ano na Cordilheira Cantábrica, curioso que aconteceu em abril. O problema é que esta neve de abril, como ja aconteceu na nevada de março, nao permanece muito tempo na terra, e ja hoje e a esta hora fica pouca coisa, e com a luz do meio-día ficara aínda menos.

Dizer que o inverno foi mediocre em neve na Cordilheira Cantabrica con poucos días com o solo nevado, pelo que esta neve e muito desejada ja que a seca é muito forte.

Cebreiro 1300 metros (Lugo/León) que ontem tinha muita neve ja quase nada


----------



## Pek (17 Abr 2012 às 09:58)

Los datos de viento de Vinuesa y Aranjuez ofrecidos ayer se obtuvieron de la página web de AEMET. Otra cosa es que hoy los hayan retirado porque les chirriaban o simplemente eran erróneos/erratas. Pero que conste que ayer hasta la noche estaban colgados en la página oficial.  Tan es así que fueron ofrecidos en el espacio de El Tiempo de TVE1 ayer a eso de las 16:00 horas.

Como muestra os dejo los datos de TiempoDiario.com que recopila los datos directamente de la página de AEMET y que si buscamos las rachas máximas de viento de ayer nos ofrece esto:











http://www.tiempodiario.com/ranking...rovince=&max_items=10&search=Calcular+ranking

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/2012/04/16/?order=t.racha-DESC


Nota: 51,3 m/sg (lo que pone para Vinuesa) son 184,68 km/h, y 47,7 m/sg (lo que pone para Aranjuez) son 171,72 km/h.

Poco más que añadir...


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2012 às 11:48)

Pek disse:


> Los datos de viento de Vinuesa y Aranjuez ofrecidos ayer se obtuvieron de la página web de AEMET. Otra cosa es que hoy los hayan retirado porque les chirriaban o simplemente eran erróneos/erratas. Pero que conste que ayer hasta la noche estaban colgados en la página oficial.  Tan es así que fueron ofrecidos en el espacio de El Tiempo de TVE1 ayer a eso de las 16:00 horas.
> 
> Como muestra os dejo los datos de TiempoDiario.com que recopila los datos directamente de la página de AEMET y que si buscamos las rachas máximas de viento de ayer nos ofrece esto:
> 
> ...



Curioso...com o nosso IM tambem temos discutido que há um problema na medição do vento.
Eles dizem que é em km.h, mas depois colocam a rajada em m/s


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 14:55)

Há que contrastar os dados de vento antes de dizer barbaridades de rajadas de quase 200 km/h cando en realidade apenas atingem os 50 km/h. 


 Na Europa Occidental numerosas geadas, -8ºC em Belgica e -4ºC na Holanda (Twenthe 35 metros e Deelen 48 metros), inclusive geadas abaixo do nivel do mar -1ºC em Amsterdam.

A esta hora aínda frío em Argelia e Tunez, donde ontem nevou.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 15:54)

Tal e qual eu disse, pouca neve fica ja, em Cardaño de Abajo 1320 metros e perto de Isoba (o pobo das imagems do meu compatriota Pek), ja nao fica nada da grande nevada de ontem.


----------



## CptRena (17 Abr 2012 às 17:55)

O Inverno mudou de mês. Grande cavamento de um ciclone extra-tropical a Oeste da Escócia.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Há que contrastar os dados de vento antes de dizer barbaridades de rajadas de quase 200 km/h cando en realidade apenas atingem os 50 km/h.



Essas estações estão expostas ao vento?
Desde sexta-feira que o índice de produção eólica em Espanha tem estado altíssimo.
Valores de produção na ordem dos 11-13GWh! 
Valores desses são impossíveis com ventos de rajada até 50km/h. eheh!
Para valores assim são precisos pelo menos ventos médios de 80km/h. Pelo menos. E estou a falar de valores médios, não de rajadas.

Se as estações de que falam estiverem no alto das serras, expostas ao vento, rajadas na ordem dos 130-150km/h não seriam de espantar.


----------



## Pek (17 Abr 2012 às 19:36)

No confundamos lo ocurrido en Isoba (León) con lo ocurrido en Cardaño de Abajo (Palencia). A pesar de estar relativamente cerca (algo más de 50 km en línea recta) el hecho de suponer una zona montañosa ha marcado diferencias fundamentales en el comportamiento del episodio. Cardaño ha quedado al margen prácticamente de la gran nevada, no así Isoba y la zona del Tarna, lugar del que dejo fotos hoy.

En esta imagen de satélite de hoy se ve muy bien. Cardaño de Abajo (en rojo) se ve fuera de la superficie nevada,  no así Isoba (en amarillo), perfectamente nevado. Evidentemente una nevada a mediados de abril no durará mucho por grande que sea pero, como digo, la situación no ha tenido nada que ver en ambas localidades. Una ha visto una nevada fenomenal y otra apenas la ha catado...







Unas fotos del día 15 de la zona del Tarna y Las Señales (León):


























Reportaje completo de Leónnieve aquí

http://foro.tiempo.com/puerto-de-ta...cia-de-leon-1542012-t137495.0.html#msg2945357


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

AnDré disse:


> Essas estações estão expostas ao vento?
> Desde sexta-feira que o índice de produção eólica em Espanha tem estado altíssimo.
> Valores de produção na ordem dos 11-13GWh!
> Valores desses são impossíveis com ventos de rajada até 50km/h. eheh!
> ...



Eu nao discuto nem tenho que probar nada cando ja AEMET publicou os dados de essas estacoes e se AEMET di que a rajada maxima em Vinuesa foi de 50  km/h é assim. O enlace aos dados oficiais esta posto anteriormente. Pek como muitas outras vezes nao esta a dizer a verdade. Cardaño tinha ontem uma grande nevada, e hoje nao tem nada porque choveu practicamente em todas as altitudes, e hoje nao tem nada com essas fotos que sao de ontem.
Estou tranquilo porque sempre uso dados oficiais e webcams em tempo real.
E amanha seguirei a usar as webcams.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2012 às 20:00)

CptRena disse:


> O Inverno mudou de mês. Grande cavamento de um ciclone extra-tropical a Oeste da Escócia.



Em East Midlands a pressão nas últimas horas deu cá um tombo...






A frente que aqui passou durante a madrugada deixou uns míseros 2mm.
Durante a tarde de hoje, e após uma máxima de 15,2ºC caíram 2 aguaceiros de granizo que baixaram a temperatura mais os 8ºC. Os aguaceiros não duraram mais que 1-2 minutos, mas foram o suficiente para deixarem marcas.

O primeiro deles apanhou-me durante uma corrida que fazia junto ao lago.
O facto de andar de tshirt, deixou os meus braços neste estado:






Parece que andei no paintball... Mas não...


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2012 às 20:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu nao discuto nem tenho que probar nada cando ja AEMET publicou os dados de essas estacoes e se AEMET di que a rajada maxima em Vinuesa foi de 50  km/h é assim. O enlace aos dados oficiais esta posto anteriormente. Pek como muitas outras vezes nao esta a dizer a verdade. Cardaño tinha ontem uma grande nevada, e hoje nao tem nada porque choveu practicamente em todas as cotas, e hoje nao tem nada com essas fotos que sao de ontem.
> Estou tranquilo porque sempre uso dados oficiais e webcams em tempo real.
> E amanha segiluirei a usar as webcams.



Não é uma questão de ter de provar, Ferreiro.
Como o stormy disse, o erro está nas unidades. O nosso IM por vezes também confunde isso, o que gera uma enorme confusão.
Se reparares os valores que vocês referem são os mesmos: 52 e 48.
Resta saber as unidades, se m/s ou km/h.

Pessoalmente, e dado os índices eólicos, acho impossível que a rajada máxima da rede da AEMET tenha sido somente 52km/h. A não ser que as estações estejam todas em buracos protegidos do vento.

Por outro lado, e olhando para a localização da estação de Vinuesa, acho extremamente improvável que tenha registado um valor de 185km/h.
Se repararem na sua localização, a estação apesar de estar a quase 1200m de altitude, está totalmente encaixada num vale cujas montanhas superam os 1800m de altitude. Além de que está protegida do vento de norte e noroeste, tendo sido essa a direcção predominante.

Acredito em valores dessa ordem no alto daquelas serras. Não naquele vale.

-------------

Quanto à neve, estão a falar de localizações diferentes em encostas diferentes.
As encostas norte receberam um brutal carregamento de neve, ao contrário das encostas sul.
Portanto, sobre isso, não vejo discussão possível.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 21:13)

AnDré disse:


> Não é uma questão de ter de provar, Ferreiro.
> Como o stormy disse, o erro está nas unidades. O nosso IM por vezes também confunde isso, o que gera uma enorme confusão.
> Se reparares os valores que vocês referem são os mesmos: 52 e 48.
> Resta saber as unidades, se m/s ou km/h.
> ...




Sao coisas distintas. A rajada maxima da rede AEMET foi de 120 km/h em um local de Girona 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=2&datos=img

mas a rajada maxima de VINUESA (Soria) foi de soamente 48 km/h DADO OFICIAL, e nao os quasse 200 km/h que dizía Pek nesse local

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2005Y&w=2&datos=det&x=d07&f=tmax



Em quanto a neve, duas imagems de hoje. 
Riaño, muito muito perto de Isoba (o local das fotos de Pek), ontem e hoje, foto publicada no foro Meteored






Fuente De, hoje a mais de 1800 metros, com chuva, pelo que ja mostra muitas partes sem neve.


----------



## Pek (17 Abr 2012 às 22:05)

Me autocito por si no ha quedado claro



Pek disse:


> Los datos de viento de Vinuesa y Aranjuez ofrecidos ayer se obtuvieron de la página web de AEMET. Otra cosa es que hoy los hayan retirado porque les chirriaban o simplemente eran erróneos/erratas. Pero que conste que ayer hasta la noche estaban colgados en la página oficial.  Tan es así que fueron ofrecidos en el espacio de El Tiempo de TVE1 ayer a eso de las 16:00 horas.
> 
> Como muestra os dejo los datos de TiempoDiario.com que recopila los datos directamente de la página de AEMET y que si buscamos las rachas máximas de viento de ayer nos ofrece esto:
> 
> ...



Y de nuevo insisto, una nevada en abril no dura mucho pero las situaciones de cada localidad no son comparables porque el episodio no se ha comportado de la misma forma e todas ellas (y menos e zonas montañosas). En Riaño (en rosa, a algo más de 25 km de Isoba en línea recta y a *1083 msnm*) no ha nevado ni mucho menos lo que allí.No veo discusión posible más allá del afán de competir y pelearse por todo.  

De nuevo, la imagen de satélite de hoy:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Spain.2012108.terra.721.250m

Lo que queda claro es que la nevada ha sido espectacular para las fechas en que estamos y no veo el problema en reconocer tal cosa, que es de lo que va esto.

A veces parece un partido de fútbol...

Por cierto, parece que volverá a nevar...


----------



## Lousano (17 Abr 2012 às 22:10)

Ferreiro, o Pek já forneceu dados oficiais.

Não entendo a teima.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Abr 2012 às 22:20)

Lousano disse:


> Ferreiro, o Pek já forneceu dados oficiais.
> 
> Não entendo a teima.


 

Não é certo. Os dados de Pek sao de uma web privada chamada tiempodiario.com, que nao tem nada em común com AEMET.
Os únicos dados oficiais sao os de AEMET (que é o instituto de meteorología espanhol). 

Dados de AEMET de ontem
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img

E se algum nao crê nos dados de AEMET e prefere crer os dados falsos de tiempodiario.com pois pior para ele 

Si, Riaño está a 1000 metros, pero Fuente De a 1800 metros, y la misma historia, y por supuesto Isoba 1300 mucho más deshielo que en Fuente De. Lo único que estoy de acuerdo es que gran nevada para abril, de hecho la mayor del año, que tampoco era dificil, porque el invierno fue patético, pero de ahí a pretender que la situación de hoy es igual que la de ayer, y que todo sigue perfectamente nevado como ayer, de eso nada.


----------



## Pek (17 Abr 2012 às 22:35)

Lousano disse:


> Ferreiro, o Pek já forneceu dados oficiais.
> 
> Não entendo a teima.



Yo tampoco entiendo todo este revuelo, ya que el tema en sí es muy sencillo:

Ayer AEMET tuvo como datos oficiales en su web, desde por la mañana hasta por a noche, los registros de Vinuesa y Aranjuez de rachas de viento de más de 170 y 180 km/h. Tan es así que los espacios del tiempo de la TV se hicieron eco, y que tiempodiario.com, que recopila los datos oficiales de la web de AEMET, los recogió. Yo los vi ayer en la web oficial y los puse por la noche (a esas horas seguían colgados en la web de AEMET).

Hoy, por la mañana, AEMET retiró esos datos de su web, probablemente porque los está estudiando, les ofrecían dudas o los considera una errata. PUNTO

No hay mayor problema: hubo unos datos oficiales que mantuvieron 24 horas y hoy los han quitado, para revisarlos, estudiarlos o retirarlos definitivamente porque les ofrecen dudas. Y como tal se acepta. 

Nadie mente, ni tergiversa ni exagera.

Eso es lo que hay, lo demás son ganas de pelearse y discutir.


----------



## Pek (18 Abr 2012 às 09:18)

Yo lo que no entiendo demasiado bien es por qué se buscan webcams o imágenes alejadas del susodicho Isoba si hay webcams en directo de la zona a apenas 3-5 km de la localidad y a una altura no muy diferente (Isoba está a 1370 msnm)

De ayer al anochecer. San Isidro (1520 msnm, León)







De esta mañana, sin que todavía haya nevado en ese sector de la Cordillera, aunque previsiblemente lo hará más adelante

Urbanización/Camping La Raya (límite entre Asturias y León, 1520 msnm)






Nótese que la nevada cayó con mucho viento y eso provocó que en zonas más elevadas del lado leonés hubiera lugares donde la nieve fue arrastrada con fuerza






No pasó lo mismo en el lado asturiano del puerto de San Isidro. Fuentes de Invierno (1500 msnm):











Os dejo un mapa de la zona para que os podáis orientar. Nota: la estación de esquí de Fuentes de Invierno (aunque no figure el nombre) está pegada a la zona que pone Puerto de San Isidro o Urbanización la Raya.











Cambiando de zona, así está Collado Jermoso hoy:







Insisto en que parece que seguirá nevando. El espesor de nieve que al final de todo este episodio van a acumular sectores bien encarados de las montañas por encima de 1900 msnm va a ser simplemente impresionante. Tras un invierno de pesadilla parece que la primavera quiere resarcirse...


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Abr 2012 às 09:31)

Esas imagems sao de locais ja a mais de 1500 metros e nem sequer sao locais habitados. San Isidro é um centro de Ski, pechado quase todo o inverno por falta de neve. Muita neva agora nao compensa os invernos desastrosos, e recordo que nao foi soamente este, o anterior tambem foi desastroso. En 2 semanas toda esta neve derretera. O balance final é desastroso, como a maioría dos anos.


Hoje na Corunha temos um día de muitísima chuva, dos mais húmidos do ano. Está entrando aire frío de novo por Galiza, e volve a nevar em Cebreiro, aínda que de momento o frío queda restringido a Galiza, ja que a mesma altitude (1300 metros) em León e Palencia (Cardaño ou Brañosera) nao neva nada.

Cebreiro, agora




Cardaño, agora


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Abr 2012 às 12:00)

Outra webcam da provincia de León. Valporquero de Torio 1370 metros, agora.


----------



## RickStorm (18 Abr 2012 às 14:56)

Boa tarde a todos

De momento aqui em França chove umas vezes bem , outras vezes fraco e outras nem sequer chove. Continua frio e vento por estes lados. Segundo o site da MeteoFrance, quase todo o territorio esta em nivel amarelo e com o simbolo de aviso de trovoadas (ainda nao apanhei nenhuma até ao momento). No entanto (e porque por aqui o tempo é uma caixinha de segredos) actualizarei o post se por acaso ocorrer algo por estas bandas.

_Salut_ a todos + uma vez.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Outra webcam da provincia de León. Valporquero de Torio 1370 metros, agora.



Todas vertentes sul...
Ferreiro, se as entradas têm sido de norte, a neve cairá a norte, não a sul.
A sul, além de haver muito menos precipitação, dado que ficou retida nas vertentes norte, a cota será bastante superior. Às vezes 500m ou mais.

Portanto, que tal umas webcams das vertentes nortes, a 1370m?
Verás a diferença, certamente.

Não importa se é perto ou não.
O factor norte/sul, neste caso é fundamental!


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Todas vertentes sul...
> Ferreiro, se as entradas têm sido de norte, a neve cairá a norte, não a sul.
> A sul, além de haver muito menos precipitação, dado que ficou retida nas vertentes norte, a cota será bastante superior. Às vezes 500m ou mais.
> 
> ...



Sinto, tenho que rir. Se nevase a 500 metros menos na vertente norte ja estaría aquí o meu caro compatriota pek com as imagems . O mesmo no foro espanhol de Meteored, ja estarían ahí as imagems. Nao é certo. A vertente norte da cordilheira Cantábrica tem um clima muito oceánico.

Aquí na Coruña um día horrivel, com muitisima chuva e vento
Assim está agora as webcams. 

Em Cebreiro (vertente norte, como toda Galiza) ja derrete a neve.




Em Villablino (León) somente algo nos picos de 1500 metros




Valporquero (León) 1360 metros 




Em Cardaño (Palencia) 1320 metros





E a única webcam da vertente norte a certa altitude. Tresviso a 900 metros na fronteira Asturias/Cantabria mirando aos picos de 1200 metros. Há outra webcams (em Sotres, ASturias), mais está inactiva, aínda que com todas seguridade tampouco tem neve. 





A única aldeia donde permanece a nevada de faz 2 días é Llanaves de la Reina, mas ja sao 1420 metros
http://www.sanglorio.net/Webcam/webcam.html


Esta noite podería nevar em algunha de esas aldeias, provabelmente a última oportunidade do ano.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2012 às 19:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em Villablino (León) somente algo nos picos de 1500 metros
> 
> Valporquero (León) 1360 metros



Agora na vertente norte:







Se na vertente sul (León), só há algo nos picos (1500m), e na vertente norte tens essa neve toda aos mesmos 1500m, onde começará a neve na vertente norte?


----------



## Pek (18 Abr 2012 às 19:03)

Veo que seguimos con el partido de fútbol...

Brañilín, Asturias, 1440-1460 msnm con las solanas laderas del fondo











Se observa la notable merma de nieve en estos días en la zona de la Raya (1520 msnm), límite entre Asturias y León. Aún así todavía queda. No está mal para ser 18 de abril!:






Comparación hecha por Llapazo en meteored.

En Fuentes de Invierno, Asturias, 1500 msnm, parece que arrecia la nevada:

Esta mañana:






Ahora:






Un abril fantástico, sin duda. Es lo que nos debería importar.

P.D.: ¿Sería mucho pedir, meu caro Ferreiro, que me dejaras de citar, de referirte a mí y de pensar por mí o interpretarme?. ¿Eres capaz de hacer un seguimiento normal sin competir ni discutir con los demás foreros?. ¡Qué afán!  Gracias.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2012 às 19:16)

Pek disse:


> Veo que seguimos con el partido de fútbol...



Não é uma questão de partidos ou afinidades. *Há que ser isentos e mostrar as coisas como elas são.*
O que o Ferreiro está a mostrar imagens de vertentes sul e de León. Ora, para a neve chegar ao lado de León, toda a vertente norte já reteu muita precipitação e muito frio.
É isso que está em causa.

As imagens que o Ferreiro mostra elucidam que não há neve àquelas cotas, naqueles lugares, certo.
Mas isso não significa que à mesma cota, do outro lado, não haja neve.

Logo, é errado generalizar.


----------



## Pek (18 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

AnDré disse:


> Não é uma questão de partidos ou afinidades. *Há que ser isentos e mostrar as coisas como elas são.*
> O que o Ferreiro está a mostrar imagens de vertentes sul e de León. Ora, para a neve chegar ao lado de León, toda a vertente norte já reteu muita precipitação e muito frio.
> É isso que está em causa.
> 
> ...



Ya, AnDré, si no me refería a ti. Es un forma de hablar y creo que sabes bien de lo que hablo.

Por otra parte, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, como casi siempre.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2012 às 19:31)

Entretanto, e mudando de assunto, por East Midlands em England, sigo com *975,6hPa*.
Estou no centro da depressão. 

Hoje o vento aqui (aos 33m de altitude), já se fez sentir, embora nada de especial.
Rajada de 48km/h. 

A precipitação acumulada hoje vai em 8,1mm.

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2012 às 16:09)

EStou muito tranquilo, sempre uso dados oficiais e imagems de webcams em tempo real, outros nao podem dizer o mesmo. Ademais participam no foro somente cando há entrada artica, neste caso 2 vezes: na siberiana de fevereiro e agora em abril. O resto do ano, cando nao há neve, estao escondidos.

A todos os meus admiradores/as saúdos! 

Hoje muito melhor día na Coruña, aínda com alguma chuva, mas muito melhor que ontem.

Na montanha galega e resto da cordilheira Cantábrica a neve ja está en claro retroceso.

Agora Cebreiro 1300 metros (Lugo)




Valporquero 1370 metros (León)







Donde sim nevou hoje foi nos Pirineos, na súa parte mais occidental, canfranc 1200 metros. Mas é neve humida como na Cantabrica e permanecerá no solo 2 días mais ou menos.






Esa foto do carro sepultado pela neve do meu compatriota é a tipica acumulacao de neve pelo vento, ja q nos telhados das casas nao ha neve apenas


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2012 às 16:34)

Não é só nos Pirineus que a neve se mantém.

Fuentes de Inverno, a 1500m.




(Imagem de agora)

De Fuentes de Inverno a Valporquero são apenas 20km em linha recta.
Mas Fuentes de Inverno está nas vertentes norte e Valporquero na encosta sul.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2012 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Não é só nos Pirineus que a neve se mantém.
> 
> Fuentes de Inverno, a 1500m.
> 
> ...



É mais tema de altitude que de vertente. 
Nos montes Pirineos sim que podem ter fortes diferenças de neve entre a vertente norte e a sul, mas na cordilheira Cantábrica é diferente, ja que a vertente norte tem um clima oceanico e aínda que é mais humeda tambem é menos fría que a vertente sul, assim que nao acho muita diferença na altitude da neve. Uma coisa compensa a outra.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2012 às 18:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> É mais tema de altitude que de vertente.
> Nos montes Pirineos sim que podem ter fortes diferenças de neve entre a vertente norte e a sul, mas na cordilheira Cantábrica é diferente, ja que a vertente norte tem um clima oceanico e aínda que é mais humeda tambem é menos fría que a vertente sul, assim que nao acho muita diferença na altitude da neve. Uma coisa compensa a outra.



Não concordo Ferreiro.
Em média, a vertente sul poderá ser mais fria por ser mais seca e estar mais exposta a maiores amplitudes térmicas.
Mas a vertente norte, apesar de em média poder ser mais quente, é mais propícia à neve.
Ou seja, as temperaturas não descem a valores tão baixos como a sul e no interior de Espanha por causa do clima oceânico de referes.
Mas descem a valores suficientemente baixos para caírem brutais nevões.
Aliás, normalmente grandes nevões não são sinónimo de muito frio. Bastam 0ºC ou -1ºC e muita humidade para cair um bom nevão.

-10ºC ou -20ºC e um bom nevão já é mais raro, visto o frio dessa ordem ser normalmente seco.

Outra coisa em ter em conta:
Efeito de Foehn 

Às Astúrias, são os ventos de NO que trazem os grandes nevões. Ora, esses nevões ficam todos retidos nas vertentes norte.
Daí a diferença.
De certo não encontrarás um manto de neve assim a 1500m do lado de León.


----------



## Bergidum (19 Abr 2012 às 19:17)

Con respecto a las vertientes N o S de la Cantábrica, todo depende de dónde venga la situación meteorológica. Con N puro o NE, obviamente es más nivosa la vertiente N, por la retención en la divisoria, pero aún así se recibe nieve en todo el macizo, hasta donde empieza la meseta, donde suelen desaparecen las precipitaciones (observado por mí decenas de veces).
Sin embargo con NW y W, es incluso más nivosa la vertiente sur, por el descenso acusado de temperaturas derivado de la lejanía del mar. 
Con SW e incluso S, si el aire está lo suficientemente frío, no hay color: nada de nieve en la vertiente N y espesores importantes en la vertiente sur, por encima de 1.000-1.200 m.
Estos días hay reportajes interesantes de la Cordillera Cantábrica en León en Meteored, Reportajes de Meteorología:
http://foro.tiempo.com/marana-llanaves-villaverde-retuerto-provincia-de-leon-1542012-t137505.0.html
http://foro.tiempo.com/nevada-isoba-provincia-de-leon-1542012-t137481.0.html
http://foro.tiempo.com/puerto-de-ta...ales-provincia-de-leon-1542012-t137495.0.html


----------



## irpsit (20 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Óptimos dias aqui na Islândia,

Tempo solarengo, apesar de frio.
Mínimas andam pelos -2ºC e máximas pelos +7ºC. Finalmente tempo normal para esta época do ano!


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Abr 2012 às 16:59)

Pouco a pouco virarmos ás temperaturas normais em Galiza, hoje ja um día mais agradavel, 16ºC de máxima na Coruña.

Na Cordilheira Cantábrica tambem o estado vai pouco a pouco virando á normalidade. Provabelmente a única aldeia que aínda tem neve é Llanaves de la Reina, é lógico porque tambem é a aldeia a maior altitude (1420 metros)






A nevada de Canfranc (Pirineos 1200 metros) a verdade é que durou menos do que eu achaba inicialmente, e um día depois ja nao permanece nada. Lógico no mes de abril.







A pena é que estas nevadas tardias nao se produciram apenas durante o inverno, porque agora nao é o mesmo, aínda que aliviam a tremenda seca.


----------



## irpsit (20 Abr 2012 às 21:40)

Hoje tive mais um dia de Primavera. Daqueles típicos da Primavera islandesa.

A mínima foi de -7ºC durante a breve noite (só é 4 horas nocturnas mas a temperatura cai bem durante esse período).


Mas quando acordo de manhã a temperatura já é sempre bem positiva, o dia é quase todo acima dos +5ºC e as máximas tem rondado os +8ºC. 

A geada essa só se forma durante a madrugada e primeiras horas manhã. 
Mas nos montes em redor, o solo permanece gelado durante o dia inteiro.

É apenas uma questão agora de recebermos algum ar de sul, para vermos as máximas chegarem mais perto dos +15ºC, algo que sinceramente não vejo para breve, já que a jet stream está a arrastar ar continuamente de norte.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2012 às 00:06)

*La tempête Natalie touche la Grèce et le Moyen-Orient : 6 morts*

Après l'Italie ce week-end, la *dépression Natalie* s’est déplacée vers la Grèce et la Turquie où elle a fait 6 morts, 1200 blessés et des dégâts notables après s’être renforcée au-dessus de la mer Égée. Des vents atteignant 150 km/h ont été enregistrés localement.
En Turquie, 4 personnes ont perdu la vie dans l’ouest du pays. Dans la province de Konya, la tempête de sable a causé un carrambolage qui a tué 4 personnes et fait 73 blessés sur une autoroute. Plusieurs personnes ont été blessées à Istanbul où les mauvaises conditions météorologiques ont causés de fortes perturbations. Des arbres ont été déracinés et de nombreuses toitures arrachées.
Un important incendie de forêt, alimenté par les vents forts de la tempête Natalie, a ravagé 600 hectares de végétation dans la province Turque de Karabuk (nord du pays). Le sinsitre s'est produit dans le secteur de Safranbolu et a nécessité des évacuation dans les villages de Cıraklar, Kadibükü et de Cercen. On ne déplore pas de victime ni de blessé. Le feu a été provoqué par un court circuit causé par une ligne électrique abattue par le vent.
Le trafic aérien a été perturbé sur l’aéroport d’Ankara en raison des fortes bourrasques de vents et de tempêtes de poussières qui ont fortement réduit la visibilité. En mer, les vagues atteignaient les 4 à 5 m de hauteur. Les services météorologiques ont relevé des rafales de 105 km/h à Istanbul, et 98 km/h à Ankara.
Le Nord de l'Egypte a également été affecté par la dépression Natalie qui a causé une tempête de sable notable dont les effets se sont fait ressentir jusqu'au Caire. Israël a été balayé par une forte tempête de sable qui a causé des dommages agricoles notables dans la Vallée du Jourdain où des centaines de serres et de cultures ont été sinistrées. Les dommages sont estimés à 266 000 $. D'après les autorités 1200 serres ont été sinistrées et 450 000 mètres carrés de cultures maraîchères ont été détruits.

Fonte: CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Así sigue la cosa hoy (21 de abril) por aquellos lares nevados de la zona de San Isidro y Pajares (unos 35 km de distancia en línea recta entre ambos sectores de la Cordillera Cantábrica)

Pajares: Brañilín, Asturias, 1440-1460 msnm con las solanas laderas del fondo







San Isidro: Lado de León 1520 msnm esta mañana:






Límite León-Asturias, 1520 msnm






Vertiente asturiana, Fuentes de Invierno, 1500 msnm:

Esta mañana:






Ahora:


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Abr 2012 às 22:29)

Llánaves de la Reína 1420 metros perdeu hoje quase toda a neve.


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2012 às 15:31)

Em East Midlands, o dia segue os passos do dia de ontem.
Muita nebulosidade, e aguaceiros vespertinos dispersos por esta região.
Ontem passaram todos ao lado. Houve inclusive trovoada a nordeste, mas em Thrapston nada.

Hoje, porém, já caíram algumas pedras de granizo.
O céu mantém-se para já carregado. Vamos ver se chega cá mais alguma coisa.

0,3mm acumulados do granizo.
Temperatura nos 12,0ºC, depois de uma máxima de 15,6ºC.

Imagem de radar, de há 15min quando caiu algum granizo:





(Estou a 10km a este de Kettering)

---------

Vos valores de CAPE e LI previstos para esta tarde aqui:


----------



## Pek (22 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

Situación de la nieve en las principales cordilleras centro y sureuropeas hoy:






Más detalle


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Abr 2012 às 23:50)

Llánaves de la Reína 1420 metros hoy






Terminada a irrupçao ártica, o resumo é:

Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros 5 días com o solo cuberto de neve
Cardaño 1320 e Valporquero 1370 metros 2 días
Villablino e Riaño 1100 metros 1 día

Un grande mes de abril, pode ser o mais frío dos últimos 30 anos e um dos mais fríos da historia. O malo é que os días com neve no solo foram muito poucos nos meses de dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro.
No foro climaynievepirineos.com levam a conta e em Benasque a 1100 metros somente foram 18 días con neve em toda temporada 2011-2012!!!! Nos locais da Cordilheira Cantábrica a cifra é similar. De Reinosa, autoproclamada cidade mais nivosa de Europa pelo meu caro compañeiro, nao tenho dados mais acho que com toda seguridade nao superou os 10 días com neve no solo, todos eles com pouca espessura (no ano 2010-2011 foi a mesma historia). Lembrome que Sarajevo a muita menor altitude teve este ano dos meses e medio com neve no solo, e isso num periodo continuo, sem contar os días soltos que houve antes e depois


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Abr 2012 às 23:55)

Hoje a ultima hora da tarde nevou a baija altitude em Austria, Italia e Eslovenia

Kranjska Gora, cidade a 800 metros de altitude, antes do anoitecer e resort de Ski do mesmo nome








Tambem no norte de Italia nevaba esta tarde a menos de 800 metros
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16040&ano=2012&mes=4&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2012 às 01:01)

Fuentes de Inverno, Asturias, 1500 msnm, hoy:
















Nota: la nevada fuerte en los pueblos leoneses (que no fue igual en todos, ni mucho menos, como ya se explicó en  su momento) empezó a caer en la madrugada del sábado 14 al domingo 15 de abril. Por lo de las cuentas, digo. 

Cuenta "oficial" de climaynievepirineos sobre días de suelo nevado en localidades pirenaicas para la temporada 2011-2012 a día 22 de abril:

Montgarri CYNP: 122 
Montgarri caserío: 109 
Zonas umbrías de Naut Aran (Tredòs,Salardú y en menor medida Unha): 79 
Bagergue (altiplano superior): 68 
Tredòs: 63 
Gessa,zonas solanas de Salardú y Unha: 54 
Gavarnie: 46 
Canfranc Estación: 40 
Sallent y punteros tensinos: 35 
Cerler: 28 
Taüll: 19 
Benasque: 18 
Espierba: 14 
San Feliu de Verí: 8 
Laspaúles y Universo Isábena: 6  

Nota:En dicha web se considera día de suelo nevado para una localidad aquel día en que el suelo de dicha localidad se encuentra cubierto de nieve por encima del 70% de su superficie total.

Debido a las circunstancias propias de este invierno (terrible invierno para la vertiente sur), nótese la brutal diferencia entre localidades de la vertiente norte pirenaica (Valle de Arán, Pirineos de Lleida, Cataluña): Montgarri (1645 msnm), Bagergue (1460 msnm), Tredòs (1348 msnm), Salardú (1268 msm), Gessa (1232 msnm), Unha (1280 msnm)... y los de la sur; siendo el más destacado de estos últimos Canfranc (1190 msnm, Pirineos de Huesca) con 40 días. Gavarnie, es un pueblo francés a 1375 msnm en los Pirineos Centrales. 

En cuanto a estaciones y observatorios oficiales NIMET de AEMET en los Pirineos Aragoneses (casi todos) y Navarros (sólo 1, Belagua el Ferial), más tres de ellos de otras fuentes y/o localizaciones (1 en Huesca, 1 en Lleida y 1 en Francia (Le Mourtis)), el listado de días de suelo nevado para la temporada 2011-2012 a día 22 de abril es:

La Renclusa: 175 
Respomuso: 168 
Pla de Beret: 129 
Belagua el Ferial: 119 
Le Mourtis: 91 
Estós: 72 
Góriz: 68 
Formigal Isaro: 60 
Linza: 59 
Ángel Orús: 57 
Balneario de Panticosa: 48 
Formigal Sextas: 43 
Lizara: 35 
Pineta: 17 

Destaca por arriba La Renclusa (2140 msnm, Huesca) con 175 días de suelo nevado y por abajo Pineta (1240 msnm, Huesca) con tan solo 17 días (dejando claro lo desastroso de este invierno en la mayoría de la vertiente sur, con honrosas excepciones mejor situadas para recibir nortes como la citada anteriormente La Renclusa). 

Por cierto, La Renclusa sigue así:











Toda la información aquí:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=60224#60224


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Abr 2012 às 09:29)

La nevada fue el día 16 que es cuando está documentada. Si el 14 o 15 nevó en algún pueblo fue algo insignificante.

Este año no llevan estrictamente el criterio de 70% del suelo nevado, Marco quien es el moderador principal del foro Climaynievepirineos.com y que lleva la cuenta ya lo ha dejado claro en múltiples veces, porque si no lo hubiera hecho así las cifras serían más ridículas

Benasque 1100 metros 18 días
Pineta (ese lugar tan frío) 1200 metros 17 días
Cerler 1500 metros 28 días  

E os que têm cifras de 100 días sao lugares a muitísima altitude e em orientación norte, e ademais no caso de La Renclusa 2140 metros ao final duma ladeira.
A esa altitud de 2000 metros en orientación sur (que es la mayor parte del Pirineo español) los días con nieve fueron ridículamente escasos. Ejemplos: Goriz 2200 metros 68 días. Angel Orus 2150 metros 57 días.

Los días de nieve en los pueblos de la cordillera Cantábrica son similares a los de los Pirineos. Y lo peor es que en la C. Cantábrica tanto la vertiente sur como la norte fueron igual de pésimas.

De novo lembrome dos quase 3 meses sem interrupçao de Sarajevo o 2 meses de Sofia, a muitísima menos altitude, por nao falar das capitais nórdicas, ou de uma villa suiza chamada Andermatt, que a día de hoje aínda nao perdeu a neve desde primeiros de dezembro.


O problema nao é a neve de estes días, que ademais é uma coisa que nao acontece todos os anos nem muito menos, o problema é que todo o inverno foi horrivel, con todas as estaçoes de ski da cordilheira cantábrica pechadas por falta de neve. O que pasa e que entao o amigo Pek estaba escondido.


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2012 às 09:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> La nevada fue el día 16 que es cuando está documentada. Si el 14 o 15 nevó en algún pueblo fue algo insignificante.



Menos mal que hay webcams, que si no...

Día 15, a las 8 de la mañana






Insisto: la nevada fuerte en los pueblos leoneses (que no fue igual en todos, ni mucho menos, como ya se explicó en su momento) empezó a caer en la madrugada del sábado 14 al domingo 15 de abril.

Nota:

Belagua El Ferial (1590 msnm, Pirineos Navarros): 119 días de suelo nevado. Estación oficial NIMET de AEMET. Así sigue la zona: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2842&sid=75ac5c45e9c1066c0269e2f9b596d79d
Montgarri CYNP (1675 msnm, Pirineos Catalanes): 122 días de suelo nevado

No parece tanta altitud...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Abr 2012 às 11:27)

Entao errei no cálculo, em vez de 5 días sao 6 días com neve em Llánaves de la Reina.

Pek como sempre pegando o dado mais extremo e tratando de pasalo como o dado geral, Montgarri está no vale de Arán (vertente norte), e Belagua é a exceçao por estar localizado na parte mais occidental do Pirineo. Nao é a regra. A regra geral é que a inmensa maioría do Pirineo do sul teve um ano desastroso em neve. Cifras de 28 días a 1500 metros (Cerler) ou 58 a 2150 metros (Angel Orus) sao horriveis.

Eu fui muito insultado pelos meus compatriotas por dizer que a 1000 metros no norte de Espanha neva poucos días e ademais esa neve permanece pouco tempo sobre o solo.
Nestes 2 últimos invernos nevou aínda menos do que eu pensaba. Os meus compatriotas desapareceram do foro... 
Agora aparece um na quase única nevada forte do ano. 

Para mim, fim da historia.


----------



## RickStorm (23 Abr 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde a todos

Aqui nos arredores de Paris o tempo tem andado esquisito, pois ora esta a chove ora esta sol. Ontem quase que ia trovejando na localidade onde me encontro, mas nao chegou a acontecer nada. Esta um frio de rachar e de manha choveu fraco a moderado (continuamente), tendo parado à pouco tempo. De vez em quando la vem uma rajada de vento bastante forte. O ceu encontra-se encoberto com muitas poucas abertas.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Abr 2012 às 20:19)

Tenho saudades da Finlândia  Se bem que já derreteu tudo por lá.
Se tudo correr bem passo lá o Natal, cheio de neve


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2012 às 00:50)

*Reino Unido: vai chover mais em 72 horas do que o normal para um mês*


> Nos próximos três dias, o Reino Unido vai assistir a chuva que valerá por um mês inteiro. As previsões dos centros meteorológicos britânicos apontam para a forte queda de precipitação, principalmente na quarta e quinta-feira, numa altura em que o território enfrenta, à semelhança de Portugal, problemas relacionados com a seca.
> 
> Nesses dias, as previsões apontam para que em algumas regiões do Sul do território britânico se verifique mais de cinco centímetros de chuva, o que equivale ao total do valor que normalmente se regista só no mês de Abril.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2012 às 04:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Reino Unido: vai chover mais em 72 horas do que o normal para um mês*



72 horas são... 3 dias! 

O Met Office não tem, para já, nenhum aviso.

Mas tem o resumo de Março.
Em East Midlands a percentagem de horas de sol foi 177% acima da normal 71-00.



> March 2012
> 
> Most of the month was influenced by high pressure, although there were short unsettled spells around 3rd-6th and 17th-18th. Eastern England received some welcome rainfall on 4th, 5th and 17th, but apart from this much of the month was dry, adding to mounting concerns about drought. As well as the dryness, the period 23rd-30th was remarkably sunny across virtually the whole of the UK. Daytime temperatures rose strongly, with many new station records, and also new monthly extremes for Scotland being set.
> 
> The provisional UK mean temperature was 2.5 °C above the 1971-2000 average, ranking 3rd warmest in a series since 1910 and the warmest March since 1957. More remarkable still was a maximum temperature anomaly of +3.6 °C, narrowly setting a new record for March. Most of the UK was much drier than average, the exceptions being East Anglia and east Kent. Most of Wales, Northern Ireland, south-west England, parts of northern England and eastern Scotland had less than a third of their normal rainfall amount. However, March 2011 was drier than this in England and similar in Wales. For the UK it was provisionally the driest March since 1953, and the 5th driest since 1910; in Northern Ireland and Eastern Scotland it ranked 3rd driest. Sunshine amounts were well above normal, exceeding 150% for most of the UK; indeed this was provisionally the sunniest March in England in a series since 1929.


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2012 às 08:27)

Fuentes de Invierno, Asturias, 1500 msnm, hoy:












Montaña cantábrica leonesa, ayer:











Fotos de Llapazo en meteored aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-abril-de-2012-t137333.0.html;msg2947736#msg2947736

Por Maó, Illes Balears, mañana no demasiado agradable, temperatura de 12 ºC, cielo nuboso aunque sin precipitación y vientos del NO con rachas máximas de entre 40 y 50 km/h


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Abr 2012 às 15:47)

Na Coruña seguimos a espera do vento e o temporal, de momento pouca coisa, agora 14ºC e uma rajada máxima de 38 km/h. Amanhá será muito mais forte.

Em quanto a neve, este é o aspecto das aldeias a maior altitude na cordilheira cantábrica agora

Cebreiro 1300 metros, no sector occidental da cordilheira





Valporquero 1370 metros, no sector central






Llánaves 1420 metros, no sector oriental


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Abr 2012 às 16:45)

Hoje nevou em Italia a 600 metros, e em Austria aínda a menor altitude.

Report com imagems de Italia,
http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/23083-1-copiose-nevicate-alpi-fiocchi-a-600-metri-di-quota

Austria, flocos de neve em Bludenz 580 metros na webcam de esta manha


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2012 às 11:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje nevou em Italia a 600 metros, e em Austria aínda a menor altitude.



Até ao fim-de-semana as temperaturas nessas regiões deverão subir uns 20ºC.
Aliás todo o centro e leste Europeu se prepara para uma espécie de verão antecipado, com a ISO 16ºC a cobrir boa parte dos Alpes:






------------------------

Por East Midlands, chove certinho há já algumas horas.
Não é em abundância, mas os pingos são de dimensões consideráveis.
Por vezes parecem ser de granizo.

De momento 6,2ºC, 10,7mm acumulados e vento fraco a moderado. Rajada de 44,8km/h.
A pressão vai nos 984,3hPa. A descer rapidamente.

Imagem de satélite:


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2012 às 12:54)

Hoje atingimos uma rajada de 90 km/h na Coruña, durante a noite, aínda assim em geral é um pouco decepcionante este temporal, eu esperaba mais vento e mais chuva pelo menos nas horas do día.
Agora mesmo o vento esta calmo e inclusive temos sol. Tampouco as ondas do mar sao especialmente grandes. De todos modos as condiçoes mudam rápido.

Webcam agora da Coruña


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

*"Perfect storm Petra" hits the Basque Country*

The entire Autonomous Community of the Basque Country is on weather orange alert. The country can expect hurricane force winds, rapidly changing in direction. The Basque Country is preparing to face a tropical cyclogenesis, a phenomenon also called "perfect storm" that will bring winds expected to reach 140 km/hour on the Basque towns and cities.
The entire Autonomous Community of the Basque Country is on weather orange alert. Authorities have warned the citizens to stay at home and close doors and windows this evening. The country can expect hurricane force winds, rapidly changing in direction. The storm is forecast to be as short as it is intense, lasting for some 24-36 hours.
An explosive cyclogenesis is generated when warm air from a low-pressure system coming from one direction meets a flow of cool and dry air generated by a high pressure from another direction.

Fonte: Eitb.com


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 14:47)

*La ciclogénesis obliga a desviar varios vuelos con destino a Loiu; Las rachas de viento han llegado a rozar los 140 km/h en Orduña, Punta Galea y Matxitxako.*

Una ciclogénesis o borrasca explosiva, bautizada con el nombre de 'Petra', llegará hoy al tercio norte de la península, dejando a su paso fuertes lluvias y fuertes rachas de viento. Euskadi ha permanecido con la alerta naranja por fuertes vientos activada desde la pasada medianoche hasta las doce del mediodía. A partir del mediodía y hasta las seis de la tarde, permanecerá activo el aviso amarillo ante la posibilidad de que se registren rachas de viento del suroeste de 100 km/h en zonas expuestas. En áreas no expuestas, alcanzarán los 70-80 km/h en el este y los 80-90 km/h en el oeste.
*DESVIADOS VARIOS VUELOS CON DESTINO A BILBAO - *Las fuertes rachas de viento han obligado a desviar cuatro vuelos en el aeropuerto de Bilbao, según ha informado AENA (Aeropuertos Españoles y Navegación Aérea). Entre las nueve y las once de la mañana, tres vuelos procedentes de Madrid, Santiago y Barcelona han tenido que aterrizar en el aeropuerto de Foronda (Vitoria-Gasteiz), y otro vuelo con origen en París ha aterrizado en el aeropuerto de Biarritz. El aeropuerto ha estado abierto y en funcionamiento en todo momento y no se ha registrado la cancelación de ningún vuelo debido al viento.
*RACHAS DE MÁS DE 130 KM/H - *Las fuertes rachas de viento registradas durante las últimas horas han superado los 130 km/h en Orduña, Punta Galea y Matxitxako, según los datos hechos públicos por la Dirección de Atención de Emergencias y Meteorología del Gobierno Vasco. En concreto, se han anotado 137,6 km/h en Orduña, 136,2 en Punta Galea, 130,5 en Matxitxako, 127 en Cerroja, 126 en La Garbea y 125,6 en Oiz. En áreas no expuestas, se han llegado a registrar hasta 102 km/h en Deusto, 98,8 en Iurreta, 95,3 en Ordunte y 86,1 en Zizurkil. 
*CONSEJOS - *Ante la situación de fuertes vientos, Interior recomienda cerrar y asegurar puertas, ventanas y toldos, retirar macetas y todos los objetos que puedan caer a la calle, y asegurar andamiajes, grúas y otros elementos de obra. A quienes se encuentren a la intemperie les pide que se alejen decornisas, muros, árboles o vallas publicitarias y que tomen precauciones delante de edificios en construcción o en mal estado. También recomienda evitar los desplazamientos por carretera y, enzonas marítimas, alejarse de lugares que puedan ser afectados porlas mareas y oleajes, así como evitar la utilización deembarcaciones y no practicar deportes acuáticos.

*LA CICLOGÉNESIS DE 2010*

Entre el 26 y 28 febrero de 2010, una ciclogénesis explosiva ('Xynthia') puso en alerta a casi toda España y dejó tres muertos, a miles de personas sin electricidad, se cancelaron un centenar de vuelos y hubo inundaciones. Los vientos alcanzaron los 228 km/hora en Bizkaia. El 'Xynthia' penetró por Canarias y afectó a Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, Euskadi, Navarra, Castilla y León y Andalucía, y con menos intensidad al resto del país, donde el viento sopló a 90 km/h. 
Después, 'Xynthia' se desplazó a Francia, el país europeo que más sufrió sus consecuencias, donde dejó al menos 50 fallecidos, varios desaparecidos y decenas de heridos. A continuación avanzó a Bélgica, donde causó una muerte y en Alemania acabó con la vida de seis personas.

Fonte: Eitb.com


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2012 às 17:31)

Aeropuerto de Bilbao, hoy:






No os perdáis los vídeos que aparecen en estas dos noticias sobre aterrizajes problemáticos hoy en el aeropuerto de Bilbao. Como alguien tenga miedo a volar y vaya ahí dentro...

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/...00672b386ebac332ca55defc&t=1335370522&numero=

http://www.diariovasco.com/20120425/local/fuerte-viento-dificulta-maniobras-201204251516.html

El de la primera noticia creo que es muy parecido a éste:


Eso sí esta ciclogénesis está siendo, hasta el momento, mucho menos fuerte que la de 2010. En esa ocasión en Orduña (Vizcaya) se alcanzaron rachas de 228 km/h. Casi nada...

Esto provocó Xynthia aquel año en los plantaciones de _Pinus radiata_ de Artziniega y alrededores (Álava):
















Reportaje de Oinaztua: http://foro.tiempo.com/artziniega-zona-0-efectos-tremendos-de-xynthia-t116140.0.html


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Abr 2012 às 20:24)

AnDré disse:


> Até ao fim-de-semana as temperaturas nessas regiões deverão subir uns 20ºC.
> Aliás todo o centro e leste Europeu se prepara para uma espécie de verão antecipado, com a ISO 16º



Certo, mas ja hoje o leste espanhol viviu um verao antecipado, Carcaixent em Valencia 30.7ºC em dado oficial de AEMET,
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img 

Na rede AEMET na Galiza a rajada maxima foi somente de 118 km/h em Fisterra, mas nas estaçoes de Meteogalicia atingiram os 150 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2012 às 16:15)

Tarde convectiva por aqui.
Boa parte do país está sob aviso amarelo devido à possibilidade de trovoadas, aguaceiros fortes e granizo.

A passar a este daqui:






Daqui a pouco já vou dar uma volta.

----------

EDIT 17:23.

Mais um aguaceiro a passar de raspão.






2,8mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Abr 2012 às 09:57)

Seguimos com forte contraste térmico entre o oeste e o leste da Península Ibérica.

Temperaturas hoje ás 07h. 6ºC no aeroporto da Coruña (bastante frío para a época), mas ja mínimas por cima de 20ºC nas ilhas Baleares.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Abr 2012 às 10:00)

Webcam das ilhas Feroe agora, quase em maio e com neve muito perto do mar


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2012 às 11:55)




----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 14:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Webcam das ilhas Feroe agora, quase em maio e com neve muito perto do mar



É verdade. Mas também estão com -9ºC aos 850hPa, que favorece isso.
Apesar de serem umas ilhas com um clima oceânico, e fortemente afectadas pela corrente do golfo que as torna especialmente temperadas, dada a latitude (61ºN), de vez em quando lá vem uma corrente directamente do pólo, que possibilita a queda de neve. Mesmo em Maio.

-------------------

Entretanto a Europa central e oriental segue bastante quente, com os termómetros a atingirem já os 28ºC no sudoeste da Polónia.






Na Suíça, apesar do imenso manto branco que cobre os Alpes, as temperaturas também dispararam.
Há locais já acima dos 25ºC.

Radons, Savognin, aos 1870m!
Com um imenso manto branco, e a temperatura a rondar os 15ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 14:13)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Já tinha referido aqui no fórum que tal como Portugal, também o Reino Unido estava em seca.
É claro que é uma seca "diferente da nossa".
A seca aqui não se reflecte nos campos que não deixam de estar verdes (pois apesar de não ter havido muita chuva, há sempre mais humidade e nebulosidade que no nosso país). Aqui a seca vê-se nos rios e ribeiros que quase secam, ou secaram mesmo. Ora, isso num país bastante plano como este, acaba por ser muito grave. Especialmente no que toca à qualidade da água. Daí o país ter estado a racionar água no sudeste de England.

De qualquer maneira este mês já deverá ficar acima da média.

É mais um dia de chuva por cá. 
Em East Midlands sigo com 7,1mm e chuva (rain rate nos 5,6mm/h).
O acumulado este mês vai em 87,9mm, que é quase o mesmo que choveu nos primeiros 3 meses do ano (100,3mm).


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2012 às 14:13)

AnDré disse:


> ...
> Radons, Savognin, aos 1870m!
> Com um imenso manto branco, e a temperatura a rondar os 15ºC.


Na ilhas Feroe não é incomum nevar até em Junho, tudo depende da terem entrada polar ou não nessa altura. Até a Islândia de vez em quando tem "surpresas" dessas. Mas perto do mar e com tanto sol a partir desta altura a neve rapidamente tende a desaparecer.
Quanto aos Alpes, com temperaturas em rápida ascensão, deverão ter um degelo significativo nos próximos dias e os rios poderão galgar margens...mas tudo depende do quão rápido se faça esse degelo. As montanhas este ano tem boas camadas de neve acumulada...


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2012 às 02:29)

Temperaturas de Verão pela Europa fora.
Máximas do dia 27/04, top 30:







Na Suíça ainda há uma série de estações a esta hora a registar mais de 18ºC.
St.Gallen, a 779m de altitude, ainda com 20,4ºC. (Efeito de Foehn devido ao vento forte).


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 03:50)

Por cá a noite segue muito ventosa.
A estação aqui de Thrapston registou para já uma rajada de 60,8km/h.
Parece pouco, mas tendo em conta que estou quase à cota zero.

O vento vai soprando moderado a forte, e a chuva, que não é muita, cai persistentemente há horas a fio.
Em pouca quantidade mas pingos grossos, arrastados pelo vento de NE.

A temperatura essa está nos 4,9ºC.

O tempo deverá manter-se assim ao longo de todo o domingo.

5,8mm desde as 0h. Uma média de 1,5mm/h.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Abr 2012 às 11:21)

O ar frio q chega pelo oeste do continente mais o ar quente que sube a Europa central sao a causa de que Madrid ontem com uma temperatura máxima de 11 graus foi uma das capitais mais frias a Europa, somente as capitais das ilhas británicas, a de Islandia e alguma nordica foram mais frias. Algo que Madrid poucas vezes logra.


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2012 às 15:03)

28,7mm acumulados.
E ainda cai. Embora o vento tenha já diminuído de intensidade.

Confesso que não esperava tanto. eheh!

Uma curiosidade, em média, nesta região, há 2-3 dias por ano com acumulados diários superiores a 20mm.

O mês segue com 122,9mm acumulados.


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Abr 2012 às 15:48)

Aqui pelos arredores de Paris, o dia está a ser marcado por um grande vendaval! Tudo abana...
Esta noite foram registados ventos acima dos 100km/h no SE de França. As temperaturas por lá têm andado bastante altas para a época, e à noite pouco baixam dos 20ºC.
Aqui durante umas horas da noite, o vento veio de SE e empurrou algum ar quente, que fez com que as temperaturas disparassem por volta das 3/4h da manhã para valores a rondar os 20ºC, no entanto quando o vento voltou a soprar de W/SW as temperaturas cairam para os 12/13ºC
Por agora sol e algumas nuvens, pois a noite e manhã foi de chuva!!


----------



## camrov8 (29 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

europa de leste com temperaturas de verão.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2012 às 22:27)

Temperaturas máximas más frías de ayer (día 28) en capitales europeas (tomando como referencia para cada ciudad el observatorio del aeropuerto):

Reykjavik:....... 8,0 ºC
Londres:......... 9,7 ºC
Dublín:........... 10,5 ºC
Madrid:.......... 11,0 ºC
Copenhague:... 11,1 ºC
Amsterdam:..... 11,3 ºC

Temperaturas hace un rato. Claro contraste entre la fachada occidental y el centro-este europeo:






Fuentes de Invierno, 1500 msnm, hoy:












Por Pirineos bonito aspecto  el que presentan algunas zonas:

Vista desde el Refugio Ángel Orús (2.150 msm) hacia el valle de Eriste:






Refugio de Estós (1.890 msnm) hacia las Tucas de Bardamina:











La Renclusa (2.140 msnm):







Por Mahón (Menorca, Illes Balears) después de las temperaturas propias de un día cálido de agosto que tuvimos por aquí el viernes día 27 consecuencia de la masa de aire cálido de procedencia sureña (con presencia de polvo sahariano en suspensión que causó lluvia de barro, por cierto), se ha producido una normalización de las temperaturas con valores que hoy han oscilado entre los 14 y los 19 ºC.

Fijaos las temperaturas máximas extraordinarias que se alcanzaron en Baleares el día 27 de abril  Os señalo la única de la isla de Menorca presente en la lista:

Sa Pobla:....................... 33,2 ºC  
Pollença:........................ 31,7 ºC
Banyalbufar:.................... 30,9 ºC
S'Albufera de Muro:.......... 30,6 ºC
Colònia de Sant Pere:....... 30,5 ºC
Binissalem:...................... 30,4 ºC
Sineu:.............................. 30,2 ºC
Es Mercadal (Menorca):..... 30,0 ºC 
Porreres:......................... 29,8 ºC
Manacor:......................... 29,8 ºC

Estas temperaturas supusieron las máximas absolutas de aquel día en toda España.

Saludos


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2012 às 00:50)

Pek disse:


> Temperaturas máximas más frías de ayer (día 28) en capitales europeas (tomando como referencia para cada ciudad el observatorio del aeropuerto):
> 
> Reykjavik:....... 8,0 ºC
> Londres:......... 9,7 ºC
> ...



Foram as excepções de uma Europa que viveu no Sábado o segundo dia de verão.
A cidade de Munique registou uns brutais 32,2ºC, Linz na Áustria 30,9ºC e Berlim 30,7ºC.
Mas muitos foram os locais que ultrapassaram a barreira dos 30ºC.

Máximas na Alemanha:


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2012 às 01:29)

AnDré disse:


> Foram as excepções de uma Europa que viveu no Sábado o segundo dia de verão.
> A cidade de Munique registou uns brutais 32,2ºC, Linz na Áustria 30,9ºC e Berlim 30,7ºC.
> Mas muitos foram os locais que ultrapassaram a barreira dos 30ºC.
> 
> Máximas na Alemanha:




Exacto! Sin duda unos valores extraordinarios en muchos puntos de Alemania y Austria el pasado sábado:






Colocación de las piezas en una situación sinóptica que genera, como se ve en el mapa de temperaturas del post anterior, fresco en el oeste del continente y calor en el centro-este.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2012 às 11:07)

Estava agora a fazer zapping e na SkyNews abertura do jornal com as cheias que afectam o UK!



> 10:41am UK, Monday April 30, 2012
> 
> Large swathes of England and Wales are braced for flooding as rain and wind continues to wreak havoc across the country.
> 
> ...



*SkyNews
*
Mais chuva prevista mais para o final do dia!


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

Aqui nem preciso de reportar muito, o tempo tem estado estável e normal.

O tempo tem estado seco e alternando entre o encoberto e o soalheiro.

As mínimas costumam ser aqui no interior de 0ºC 
As máximas costumam ser na ordem dos +10ºC a +15ºC (mas muito menos no lado norte do pais)





Ferreiro disse:


> O ar frio q chega pelo oeste do continente mais o ar quente que sube a Europa central sao a causa de que Madrid ontem com uma temperatura máxima de 11 graus foi uma das capitais mais frias a Europa, somente as capitais das ilhas británicas, a de Islandia e alguma nordica foram mais frias. Algo que Madrid poucas vezes logra.


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

Día soleado en Maó con temperaturas actuales entre 18 y 19 ºC y viento del suroeste con rachas máximas de unos 50 km/h.

Por lo Pirineos hoy tenemos una nueva nevada. Parece que lo que no cayó en invierno en la vertiente sur lo está cayendo en la primavera, aunque obviamente no es lo mismo. 

La Renclusa (2.140 msnm). Pirineos Oscenses







Estós (1.890 msnm). Pirineos Oscenses






Port del Comte (1.650 msn). Prepirineos Ilerdenses






Ahora mismo 






Por cierto, os dejo unos enlaces con el texto y las fotos del reportaje que este año hizo The New York Times sobre la estación de esquí de Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Ilerdenses). Parece que el periodista se llevó una buena impresión 

http://travel.nytimes.com/2012/01/22/travel/the-snow-in-spain.html?
pagewanted=all

Fotos: http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2012/01/22/travel/22SPAIN.html


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Abr 2012 às 15:05)

Cerler (provincia de Huesca) 1500 metros




Inclusive alguma neve em Benasque (provincia de Huesca) 1140 metros. Imagem extraordinaria que pelo menos eu nao me lembro de ver Benasque com alguma neve a finais de abril






Na Cordilheira Cantábrica a neve está a mais altitude, Llanaves 1420 metros


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2012 às 16:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estava agora a fazer zapping e na SkyNews abertura do jornal com as cheias que afectam o UK!
> 
> *SkyNews
> *
> Mais chuva prevista mais para o final do dia!



É verdade, os dias têm sido de muita chuva por cá.
Ontem fiquei-me pelos 29mm, o que foi bastante.
E o mês segue com 123,2mm. (O dobro do normal).
A seca por aqui parece ter terminado. Ou pelo menos já não será tão grave.
Há água por todo o lado.

E as flores rejubilam por tudo o que é canto.
Há cerca de 2h, numa caminhada que fiz:






Entretanto as nuvens multiplicam-se and... The rain is coming, again!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2012 às 18:04)

*Mau tempo provoca inúmeros estragos em França*


euronewspt


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2012 às 19:23)

Exactamente.

Na Islândia tive neve à cota zero no inicio de Junho do ano passado. 

Geralmente a neve termina no final de Abril e as últimas geadas ocorrem em Maio. Daí em diante é Verão (se bem que sempre semelhante a um Fevereiro ou Março em Portugal). 

O Junho e Julho costumam ser os meses de verão  (as entradas polares nessa altura só trazem neve para o interior da ilha - raramente pode chegar à costa), em Agosto também é verão, mas já regressam as primeiras geadas inclusive às zonas costeiras. 

Tecnicamente a única coisa que detém a neve das entradas polares, a sul da Islândia, é a influência marítima do oceano, que requer entradas mais potentes para trazer neve no Verão. 

Vejamos. No Verão, o oceano costuma estar a +16ºC em Portugal e +7ºC na Islândia, o que dificulta a neve até mesmo na Islândia (raramente à cota zero).

É também por essas razões que com um oceano a +12ºC no Inverno em Portugal, é muito difícil nevar à cota zero. É preciso uma constante entrada polar, e mesmo assim quando esta entrada desaparece, o vento do oceano volta a aquecer a atmosfera, impedindo aquilo que toda a gente queria: dias de neve uns atrás dos outros. Mais a norte, no Reino Unido, o oceano já pode rondar mais os +5ºC no Inverno e daí que a neve seja muito mais fácil.

Mesmo agora, o oceano ainda não deve estar muito quente, pelos lados do Reino Unido, portanto, tecnicamente ainda pode nevar a cotas baixas, se houver uma entrada polar significativa.






Aristocrata disse:


> Na ilhas Feroe não é incomum nevar até em Junho, tudo depende da terem entrada polar ou não nessa altura. Até a Islândia de vez em quando tem "surpresas" dessas. Mas perto do mar e com tanto sol a partir desta altura a neve rapidamente tende a desaparecer.
> Quanto aos Alpes, com temperaturas em rápida ascensão, deverão ter um degelo significativo nos próximos dias e os rios poderão galgar margens...mas tudo depende do quão rápido se faça esse degelo. As montanhas este ano tem boas camadas de neve acumulada...


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

Por el sur también tienen hoy cosas así:







_Abies pinsapo_ cubierto de nieve a unos 1600-1700 msnm y 36º 41' N, Sierra de las Nieves, Provincia de Málaga, a 20 km escasos en línea recta de Marbella, Costa del Sol.

Reportaje de jack aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/nieve-y-hielo-sierra-de-las-nieves-30042012-t137620.0.html;msg2952010#new


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2012 às 22:19)

Lindo Pek!


----------



## Pek (1 Mai 2012 às 12:40)

Bonita imagen de ayer de Respomuso (Pirineos Oscenses) con su observatorio NIMET de AEMET:






http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...47&sid=bbeebcf945a2170223c7c4647d0a5a6a#60547


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2012 às 18:15)

O sol de ontem foi de pouca dura, e a chuva voltou a cair e bem durante a noite.
Mais 14mm acumulados hoje.
Abril fechou nos 124mm (+79mm que o normal para o mês de Abril).

Definitivamente a seca acabou por cá.

Imagens do rio Nene, hoje à tarde, que em alguns locais galgou as margens.

Ponte de Thrapston.







Barco no cais (sem cais):







O mesmo local, em Março e agora:


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2012 às 13:45)

Hoje sigo com chuva fraca e maxima de +7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2012 às 01:17)

*Tornado en Francia 29 de Abril 2012*


UltimasNoticiasNew

*OFFICIEL !!! 2012 Tornade de Toulouse HD / Storm in France !!!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAe-kJeTqQs"]OFFICIEL !!! 2012 Tornade de Toulouse HD / Storm in France !!!      - YouTube[/ame]

88beforethestorm

Obser.: Muito semelhante ao "tornado" que filmei em 9 de Agosto de 2009 no Alandroal (tipo de nuvens e aspecto/cor acastanhado do pó que é aspirado na vertical):

http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2009/08/possivel-landspout-tornado-no-alandroal.html


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2012 às 16:56)

Por East Midlands, depois de ontem o sol ter brilhado, ainda que por entre nuvens, hoje voltou a chuva.
6,9mm acumulados desde as 0h e 7,5ºC.
Vai chovendo...

O mês segue já com 20,8mm.


----------



## RickStorm (4 Mai 2012 às 14:14)

Boa tarde a todos

Como sabem tem andado alguma instabilidade ca em França (principalmente no Norte e Sul). Em Paris (e arredores) a chuva e sol tem contrastado em varios locais diferentes. Hoje é um dia com alguma espectativa, ja que em Essones ainda so viu muito pouca chuva hoje. No entanto, dos varios sites que visitei (incluindo um forum semelhante a este, mas em françes); todos concordam que hoje vai ser um final de dia e noite cheio de trovoadas. A ver vamos, ja que existem nuvens, mas paraece que ainda falta cozinhar alguma coisa para que haja espectaculo.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Mai 2012 às 16:04)

Nas ilhas britanicas pode nevar no mes de maio, inclusive na costa

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03005&ano=2012&mes=5&day=5&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03044&ano=2012&mes=5&day=5&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (5 Mai 2012 às 23:08)

Foi um dia fresco mas limpo 
A máxima foi +6ºC, a mínima matinal foi -1ºC, agora já sigo com +1ºC, a mínima promete ir até bem negativa.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Mai 2012 às 05:10)

Nossa quantas fotos bonitas, fazer uma caminhada no meio daquele monte de flor deve ser algo fantastico


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2012 às 08:38)

Tempo fresco também por cá.
O sol já nasceu há mais de 3 horas mas mantém-se encoberto pelas nuvens.
Sigo com 4,7ºC.

A mínima foi de 2,6ºC.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mai 2012 às 11:58)

Sigo com +1ºC ainda ao fim da manhã, em dia bem gelado e limpo.

A mínima foi de *-6ºC*, bem agressiva para ínicio de Maio!

 E em algumas estações aqui perto chegou aos -10ºC (o interior chegou aos -15ºC esta noite). Tudo devido a vento de norte.


----------



## Pek (6 Mai 2012 às 18:49)

Qué bonita es esta zona! Respomuso (2.200 msnm), esta mañana:







Poco a poco la nieve irá cediendo por aquella zona del refugio


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Mai 2012 às 23:06)

Flocos de neve em Aberdeen, na costa leste de Escocia

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03091&ano=2012&mes=5&day=6&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Pek (7 Mai 2012 às 08:02)

Fuentes de Invierno (Asturias, 1500 msnm). Hoy sigue así:






No está mal para 1500 msnm y día 7 de mayo.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Mai 2012 às 08:52)

A pequena nevada das ilhas Shetlands (Reino Unido), foto dum foro inglés







Incrível neve em maio na costa.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Mai 2012 às 09:03)

O mes de abril foi frío en Espanha, muito frío no noroeste, especialmente nos últimos 20 días. Debido a esas anormais temperaturas foram as nevadas na montanha das que aínda temos abundantes restos.





Informe completo de AEMET
http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/05/clomatologicoabril2012



A nevada de abril foi forte e as temperaturas aínda estao frías, mais em geral nos Pirineos é exceto algúm lugar muito concreto e favoravel ja fica pouca neve por debaixo dos 2000 metros. Na Cordilheira Cantábrica há neve a menos altitude aínda que esta semana perderá quase toda.

Pirineo espanhol 





Andorra 2080 metros




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pek (7 Mai 2012 às 09:43)

Lo que dice AEMET de abril: Copio literal:

Abril, más húmedo de lo normal y algo más fresco
04/05/2012  El mes de abril ha resultado más húmedo de lo normal en la mayor parte de España, con una precipitación media del orden de 85 mm que supera en 20 mm el valor normal para este mes. En cuanto a temperaturas, ha sido ligeramente más frío, con 0,2 ºC por debajo de lo normal.

Temperaturas
Abril ha sido en conjunto normal a ligeramente más frío de lo normal en España, con una temperatura media mensual de 12,1º C, valor que queda 0,2 º C por debajo del normal de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000).
El mes ha tenido carácter frío a muy frío en las regiones de la mitad occidental peninsular, habiendo sido la anomalía térmica negativa más acusada en Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, Extremadura y la mayor parte de Castilla y León, zonas en las que las temperaturas medias mensuales se situaron entre 1º C y 2º C por debajo de los valores medios normales. En las regiones de la franja costera mediterránea desde Cataluña a Murcia, el mes tuvo por el contrario carácter muy cálido en general, con temperaturas medias del orden de 1º a 2º C  por encima de los valores medios normales de abril. En Aragón, País Vasco, Navarra, La Rioja y este de Castilla La Mancha, las temperaturas oscilaron en torno a los valores normales, mientras que en Andalucía oriental tuvieron un comportamiento bastante variado, habiendo tenido el mes carácter muy cálido en Málaga y frío en Jaén, Granada y Almería. En Baleares abril fue más cálido de lo normal, debido a las elevadas temperaturas de los últimos días, en tanto que en Canarias las temperaturas se situaron en general en torno o algo por debajo de sus valores normales.  






Precipitaciones
A diferencia de los meses anteriores, abril ha resultado más húmedo de lo normal en la mayor parte de España, con una precipitación media a nivel nacional del orden de 85 mm., valor que supera ampliamente el valor normal para este mes que es de 65 mm.(Periodo de Referencia: 1971-2000).

Sólo en Murcia, Valencia, sureste de Castilla La Mancha, Extremadura, zonas del tercio este y tercio oeste de Andalucía, Baleares y parte de Canarias, el mes fue normal a seco, mientras que en el resto de las regiones peninsulares las precipitaciones mensuales superaron claramente los valores normales, habiendo resultado el mes especialmente húmedo en la franja norte peninsular que se extiende desde Galicia a Cataluña, así como en el centro y sur de Castilla y León, zonas en las que las precipitaciones acumuladas superaron el doble de los valores normales






Texto completo:

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/05/clomatologicoabril2012


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2012 às 00:24)

La cantidad de nieve que hay para ser mayo en puntos bien orientados (encarados al norte-noroeste) del macizo occidental de Picos de Europa es simplemente alucinante.

Unas fotos del forero facuriellu en meteored del domingo día 6 de mayo:

Esto es lo que asoma de una sonda de 2,60 metros de altura a unos 1850 msnm en la zona del Porru Bolu, Asturias:






A más altitud la cosa ya es 






Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html;msg2954977#msg2954977


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 03:10)

Por cá, depois de um fim-de-semana sem chuva, mas também sem sol, eis que a chuva voltou.
Desde ontem à hora de almoço que vão ocorrendo alguns períodos de chuva, que se intensificaram ao final do dia.

Ontem, segunda-feira, a mínima foi de 0,5ºC. Depois o vento rodou para sul, fez a temperatura disparar para os 10ºC e trouxe a chuva.
4,8mm acumulados ontem e 3,8mm hoje. E vai chovendo.


----------



## irpsit (8 Mai 2012 às 08:33)

Que manhã gelada!

Sigo com -3ºC após mínima de -7ºC!



Tudo branco lá fora mas um sol espectacular.
Está invulgarmente frio para o mês de Maio na Islândia.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Mai 2012 às 08:41)

Caro Pek, o que nao se pode fazer é medir a espessura da neve no lugar onde acumulou pela força do vento ou deslizamento de neve ao final duma ladeira.
Da uma ideia enganosa. 

A regra geral é que a 1800 metros, tanto nos montes Pirineos como na Cordilheira Cantábrica hoje a espessura media e inexistente nos Pirineos e muito deteriorada na Cordilheira Cantábrica.


Llanos del Hospital (Huesca, Pirineos) 1750 metros, sem neve ja desde há ums días





Alto Campoo 1850 metros (Cantabria) e muito perto dos Picos de Europa (sao os picos da segunda foto de Pek, e atingem os 2650 metros), uma espessura de ums 10 ou 5 cm como muito, e com temperatura positiva e chuva hoje a todas as altitudes pouco tempo mais durará


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2012 às 09:07)

Lo que sí que no se puede hacer es comparar lugares que no tienen comparación (tus "muito perto" son geniales...). Y días que no tienen comparación. Ya se te dijo en su día.

La distancia entre las vertientes orientadas al norte-noroeste del Macizo Occidental de Picos de Europa y Alto Campoo es de más de 55 km en línea recta. Y ni hablamos de la orientación...






Lo de siempre... Debes de pensar que la gente es tonta, y así te va...


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Mai 2012 às 09:23)

Pek disse:


> Lo que sí que no se puede hacer es comparar lugares que no tienen comparación (tus "muito perto" son geniales...). Y días que no tienen comparación. Ya se te dijo en su día.
> 
> La distancia entre las vertientes orientadas al norte-noroeste del Macizo Occidental de Picos de Europa y Alto Campoo es de más de 55 km en línea recta. Y ni hablamos de la orientación...
> 
> ...



¿Y como me va?  
55 km es una distancia diminuta en términos climáticos. El amigo Pek que dice que en Soria y Burgos hace más frío que en Centroeuropa, . Y que en Reinosa caen todos los años varias nevadas de más de 120 cm, eso si que da risa (desde que yo participo en este foro desde hace ya 2 invernos, no cayeron ni 10 cm en esa ciudad, jajaja). Sigue haciendo el ridículo que es muy divertido.

Eu estou tranquilo, ronda de webcams a 1500 metros , muito mais fiavel que uma foto nao oficial tomada num lugar onde acumulou a neve posivelmente depois duma avalancha. 
Por certo que estas nevadas na montanha cantábrica a finais de abril sao tam pouco frecuentes que os mesmos participantes de Meteored reconhecem que nao se lembram de outra igual. Aínda assim nao compensam a falta de neve na cordilheira todo o ano, ¿donde estuviste todo el invierno cuando no había nieve, Pek? 

De oeste ao leste, hoje agora mesmo, ao final do día será muito pior

Leitariegos (Asturias) 1500 metros





Pajares (Asturias) 1500 metros





San Isidro, tambem 1500 metros




Alto Campoo (Cantabria) 1650 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Mai 2012 às 10:54)

Pek disse:


> Qué bonita es esta zona! Respomuso (2.200 msnm), esta mañana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soamente 2 días depois, a neve derrete muito rápido em Respomuso 2200 metros (Huesca, Pirineos). Naturalmente há lugares onde a neve acumula, sobre todo em lugares de avalanchas, mais há outros lugares ja sem neve. A espessura oficial do lugar era ontem de 54 cm, hoje ja será muito menos.






Mas Respomuso é um lugar privilegiado, é em realidade a maioría do Pirineo nao tem neve ja a 2000 metros ou tem pouca coisa


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2012 às 14:56)

Ferreiro disse:


> Caro Pek, o que nao se pode fazer é medir a espessura da neve no lugar onde acumulou pela força do vento ou deslizamento de neve ao final duma ladeira.
> Da uma ideia enganosa.



Concordo! Na primeira imagem que o Pek mostrou apenas se vê branco. E isso não dá ideia de nada. Apenas que há neve.



Ferreiro disse:


> ¿Y como me va?
> 55 km es una distancia diminuta en términos climáticos.



Discordo e já aqui falámos sobre isso.
55km em relevo acidentado é um mix enorme de climas (micro-climas). Que digam as nossas ilhas e as nossas serras.
No mapa vêem-se montanhas a superar os 2500m de altitude. Autênticas barreiras.

Ferreiro, só para teres noção de quanto isso pode ser um factor importante, hoje, nos Alpes e aos 2500m tens estações com acumulados de 530cm e outras com 70cm. À mesma altitude e a distâncias não muito grandes.

Faltou aí a referência às Fuentes de Invierno, onde aos 1500m se vê mais neve do que em algumas webcams de 2000m que enunciaste.


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2012 às 18:49)

AnDré disse:


> Concordo! Na primeira imagem que o Pek mostrou apenas se vê branco. E isso não dá ideia de nada. Apenas que há neve.



Puedo estar de acuerdo. Lo que pasa es que hay dos opciones:

1. Te crees lo que ponen los foreros de otros foros porque consideras que son serios y tienen buena fe.
2. No te crees nada y criticas todo de base intentando poner en duda cada cosa que se dice.Como alguien que conocemos bien (no es tu caso, claramente), aunque curiosamente sólo lo hace con todo aquello que tiene que ver con España.Una pena. 

Yo suelo optar por la primera opción a menos que alguien me demuestre que no merece mi confianza. Punto.

El forero del que son las fotos, facurriellu, comenta esto en el reportaje: "pues si os digo que esto es lo que asoma hoy de una sonda de 2,60 metros, apenas a 1850 metros, debajo del Porru Bolu"  ¿Por qué no le voy a creer?.  Es una persona que conoce perfectamente la zona, sube habitualmente en invierno y además tiene intalado un PCE Microlite en una garita Davis en alguno de los “jous” de Picos de Europa. ¿Me ofrece dudas?. Hasta la fecha, no. Podéis seguir sus intervenciones y las de otros sobre Picos de Europa en este hilo, llamado Proyecto Jous en Picos de Europa:  http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html
Es evidente que la foto de la sonda ofrece un campo muy reducido, pero también es evidente que hay un enlace al reportaje (http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html;msg2954977#msg2954977) donde aparece una foto más que ofrece un campo más amplio hacia zonas bajas. Alguien que conozca el entorno lleno de rocas de Picos sabrá que ahí hay mucha nieve. Esas figuras pequeñas de la foto son personas:  






De regalo pongo de nuevo la foto de la zona superior:







Por otra parte, analicemos: facurriellu dice: “esto es lo que asoma hoy de una sonda de 2,60 metros, apenas a 1850 metros”. Se deduce que en el punto de la sonda hay un espesor que supera los 2 metros pero resulta inferior a 2,6 metros. A 1850 msnm, recordemos. Curiosamente en climaynievepirineos.com uno de lo foreros, besaya, que también colabora en meteored  en el hilo del Proyecto Jous en Picos de Europa, dice: “Por picos de europa la cantidad de nieve que hay para un mes de mayo es impresionante superandose los 2,50 m a 2000 metros de altura”, y ofrece esta foto:






Conclusión: algo más de 2 metros a 1850 msnm y más de 2,5 metros a 2000 msnm…  ¿cuadra? Yo creo que sí.
Mas curiosamente aún, Ferreiro, que colabora en el foro climaynievepirineos.com con el apodo de Blacksmith (llamativo que se cambie el nombre, ¿verdad?), responde a esas palabras e imágenes de besaya así: “Bonitas fotos de los Picos. A ver cómo aguanta la nieve esta semana.”
En este caso no se atreve a criticar ni dudar ni decir nada porque le pondrían firme enseguida. Jejeje. O eso, o está de acuerdo con lo que dice besaya y por lo tanto en meteopt se está comportando como un actor  

Todo esto lo podéis ver aquí: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=60755#60755

Yo por eso prefiero fiarme de lo que me dicen a menos que se demuestre lo contrario. Y más en el caso de gente que es de la zona, la conoce y la recorre habitualmente. Y que conste que la mayoría de las imágenes son del domingo y estamos en mayo. La nieve no dura mucho y además tras la fuerte subida de temperaturas y la lluvia obviamente no queda la misma cantidad de nieve hoy por la tarde que la que había el domingo. Eso nadie lo niega.




AnDré disse:


> Discordo e já aqui falámos sobre isso.
> 55km em relevo acidentado é um mix enorme de climas (micro-climas). Que digam as nossas ilhas e as nossas serras.
> No mapa vêem-se montanhas a superar os 2500m de altitude. Autênticas barreiras.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo contigo. 55 km en una cordillera con esos desniveles y barreras es un mundo. Es algo básico en meteorología-climatología.

Fuentes de Inverno, Asturias, 1500 msnm, hace un rato. Con 12 ºC y después de haber llovido sigue así. Día 8 de mayo, recordemos:






Un saludo a todos

Edito: Hoy el forero facurriellu nos ofrece una nueva explicación y aclaración. Copio literal: "acabo de medir la sonda y tiene en total 230, no 270... eso sí, no era un sitio de acumulación, si no más bien un colladín. Más arriba, como cuenta Besaya en su blog, no se toca fondo." Nos ofrece una nueva imagen en el siguiente post:

http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html;msg2955680#msg2955680

Tampoco cambia esencialmente la cosa: unos 2 metros a 1850 msnm y besaya que ofrecía el dato de 2,5 metros a 2000 msnm. Todo esto el domingo, por supuesto, no hoy.

Palabras de besaya en su blog: "espesores de nieve a 2000 metros siempre por encima de 2,40 metros , que es lo maximo que miden las sondas". Enlace al blog de besaya con relato y fotos: http://nieveycumbrescantabricas.blogspot.com.es/2012/05/estado-de-la-nieve-6-05-2012-picos-de.html

Buenas noches


----------



## irpsit (8 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

Sigo em mais um dia fresquinho e soalheiro. Máxima foi 5ºC, fraquinha, sigo agora com +1ºC.

O Maio foi frio com geada forte todas as manhãs. Muitas consecutivas até agora. O 2011 teve um Maio completamente diferente com máximas de 20ºC (embora tivesse nevado em Junho, o que cá é raro e sinceramente desagradável). Em 2010 foi frio tal como agora, mas depois aqueceu no final do mês e o verão foi muito bom.

Vamos a ver. Por cá espero ansiosamente por aquele momento que a temperatura dá o salto, que costuma ocorrer algures em Maio.

A jet stream está continuamente de nordeste para sudoeste aqui. Assim arrasta todo o ar frio polar. Para quando um pouco de calor europeu?


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2012 às 05:20)

Pek disse:


> Puedo estar de acuerdo. Lo que pasa es que hay dos opciones:
> 
> 1. Te crees lo que ponen los foreros de otros foros porque consideras que son serios y tienen buena fe.
> 2. No te crees nada y criticas todo de base intentando poner en duda cada cosa que se dice.Como alguien que conocemos bien (no es tu caso, claramente), aunque curiosamente sólo lo hace con todo aquello que tiene que ver con España.Una pena.
> ...



Pek, não era para levares a mal.
Mas numa discussão destas, que como disseste até parece de uma partida de futebol, apontar para o relvado (neste caso a neve no solo) não adianta nada.  Quanto muito era esperada ali uma régua ou qualquer coisa do género. Mas obrigado pelos valores que referiste no post seguinte.

Nos próximos dias e infelizmente, dar-se-à um degelo galopante. Lá se vai a neve toda... 

------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo em Thrapston, East Midlands, esta terça-feira foi marcada pelo voltar do sol e o galopar da temperatura até aos 18,2ºC.
Curiosidade: Em Abril a temperatura máxima do mês não foi além dos 15,8ºC, quando em Março tinha ido aos 23,3ºC.
Resultado do sol da manhã, da temperatura elevada e da muita humidade:
Um dia fantástico de sol pela manhã com a primavera completamente instalada, e umas boas formações convectivas durante a tarde.
Aqui não chegou a chover, mas numa localidade aqui próxima ainda choveu qualquer coisa ao final da tarde.

Entretanto, nova frente em aproximação e aviso amarelo devido à chuva que deverá ser intensa mais logo à noite.
O rio Nene que entretanto já voltou ao seu lugar, poderá voltar a galgar as margens caso a precipitação intensa se venha mesmo a confirmar.

De momento, 9,4ºC, vento fraco e chuviscos.
0,3mm acumulados.


----------



## irpsit (9 Mai 2012 às 13:27)

Hoje a mínima nesta região foi entre -7ºC e -9ºC.
Dias bem soalheiros mas estas noites tem sido muito frias
Nunca mais vem o tempo primaveril...

Vejam os registos oficiais:

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/#station=1596


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mai 2012 às 14:35)

Em quanto a neve, a 1500 metros somente restos isolados, a 1800-2000 metros em geral nao há coberta de neve continua, é a espessura ja é escassa. Sempre haberá quem mide a espessura numa profundeza do solo onde acumula pelo vento ou deslizamento. Tenho que rir.

De Oeste á Este,

Leitariegos 
1500 metros




1800 metros




Valgrande-Pajares
1500 metros




1800 metros




San Isidro
1500 metros




2000 metros




Alto Campoo (entre San Isidro e Alto campoo estao os Picos de Europa)
1800 metros




Hoje ademais está operativa a webcam de Alto Campoo a 2125 metros e inclusive a esa altitude ja vemos rochas sem neve.






O problema é que estes centros de Ski nao tiveram neve en quase todo o inverno, pelo que esta neve de primavera (pouco habitual) que temos este ano nao recupera o desastre económico dos últimos invernos (o ano pasado tambem foi um pequeno desastre, aínda que nao tanto como este).


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mai 2012 às 14:37)

Aquí na Corunha temos alguma rajada forte de vento e bastante nubosidade, mas as temperaturas sao muito mais altas que os últimos días, por cima dos 20ºC.
No norte de Espanha, Bilbao e Santander aeroporto atingem hoje quase os 30ºC.

Saúdos!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2012 às 22:35)

*Cáceres, Extremadura* - 29 de Abril de 2012_16h00UTC
(Fotografia tirada a partir de Estremoz)


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2012 às 11:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> Em quanto a neve, a 1500 metros somente restos isolados, a 1800-2000 metros em geral nao há coberta de neve continua, é a espessura ja é escassa. Sempre haberá quem mide a espessura numa profundeza do solo onde acumula pelo vento ou deslizamento. Tenho que rir.
> 
> De Oeste á Este,
> 
> ...



Hoje descobrim que a webcam de Leitariegos 1800 metros nao está atualizada, ja que hoje o céu está quase sem nuvens e a imagem a 1800 metros pelo contrario é a mesma que em días anteriores .

Assim tenho que reconhecer que a quantidade de neve que fica a 1800 metros é aínda menor do que eu achaba.

As webcams de hoje em Leitariegos
http://www.leitariegos.net/webcams.php


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2012 às 11:25)

Esta noite foram as primeiras noites tropicais (mínimas superiores aos 20ºC) na costa do mar Cantábrico. Bilbao 20,2ºC e Santander ums incríveis 24ºC!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2012 às 15:12)

Impresionante, 35 graus em Santander aeroporto, 34 em Bilbao. Dados oficiais de AEMET.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2012 às 16:28)

O tempo que fez no inicio da semana em Portugal chegou agora aqui.
Sigo com céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de sul, 17ºC e humidade nos 80%.
Rajada até ao momento de 60,8km/h.

Até parece que estou nos Açores. 

Pena que cá não chegue o calor... Mas o sol deverá brilhar durante o fim-de-semana


----------



## irpsit (10 Mai 2012 às 19:01)

Está a ser um Maio de muito frio aqui na Islândia.

Esta noite a mínima tornou a atingir bastante graus negativos (aqui -5ºC), mas a máxima hoje chegou quase aos 10ºC. Yehh! 

A normal aqui são dias entre os +3ºC e os +8ºC

Mas a previsão para o fim de semana é uma miséria!
Aliás, não só na Islândia mas no Reino Unido também.

Vai estar um forte vento de norte, e máximas previstas aqui de -1ºC, que para mim é muito hardcore para Maio. E claro é prevista neve. Bem, lá volto eu aos agasalhos do Inverno polar.



No Reino Unido também é previsto nevar em vários locais da Escócia.

O que me vale é ir a Portugal em Junho.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2012 às 19:31)

irpsit disse:


> Mas a previsão para o fim de semana é uma miséria!
> Aliás, não só na Islândia mas no Reino Unido também.
> 
> Vai estar um forte vento de norte, e máximas previstas aqui de -1ºC, que para mim é muito hardcore para Maio. E claro é prevista neve. Bem, lá volto eu aos agasalhos do Inverno polar.
> ...



Felizmente que a chuva não deverá chegar a East Midlands. Aliás, deverá mesmo ficar só pela Escócia.






Apesar do frio aos 850hPa, aqui à cota zero as máximas deverão ser de 15-16ºC. Ou talvez mais. Há duas semanas com -5ºC aos 850hPa fui aos 14ºC. Portanto agora deve ir aos 16ºC. Mas cá estarei para dizer.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2012 às 23:58)

Tempestade de granizo esta manhã na Bulgária:

http://bnt.bg/bg/news/view/75756/gradushka_kolkoto_leshnik_v_kaspichan

Norte de Espanha hoje já com temperaturas máximas "fresquitas" ...






Fonte: rtve


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mai 2012 às 13:15)

Sim, tempo aínda frío no norte das ilhas británicas.
Dublín ontem uma temperatura máxima de 10ºC
Na Escocia há neve nas webcams a 760 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mai 2012 às 13:36)

Muita mais neve em Noruega, regiao de Tromso 5 de maio 2012


Inclusive na costa do sul do país pode never muito forte em maio. Oslo (aínda que o video é de maio de 2010)


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Mai 2012 às 17:36)

Para os que têm interesse no estado da neve na Cordilheira Cantábrica, aquí estao as 2 únicas webcams por cima de 2000 metros que há

Alto Campoo 2125 metros, ja com muita rocha sem neve





Picos de Europa, 2200 metros, com mais neve mas ja tambem muita rocha sem nada





As imagems sao pouco comuns, ja que num ano normal (este final de abril foi anormalmente frío) a quantidade de neve sería muito menor.


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2012 às 23:07)

AnDré disse:


> Pek, não era para levares a mal.
> Mas numa discussão destas, que como disseste até parece de uma partida de futebol, apontar para o relvado (neste caso a neve no solo) não adianta nada.  Quanto muito era esperada ali uma régua ou qualquer coisa do género. Mas obrigado pelos valores que referiste no post seguinte.
> 
> Nos próximos dias e infelizmente, dar-se-à um degelo galopante. Lá se vai a neve toda...



No te preocupes AnDré, no pasa nada; en realidad lo que decía no iba por ti aunque citaba tu post para matizar la información. 

De todas formas añado que el instrumento que sale es una sonda manual para nieve que se utiliza para rescates en caso de aludes y avalanchas, y que también puede servir para medir espesores pues suelen tener una altura más o menos estándar según los modelos. El instrumento, sonda, es algo similar a esto:

















Algo más de información sobre el uso y funcionamiento de estas sondas aquí:

http://www.nevasport.com/paraisos/art/6459/Sondas-y-palas-cuando-unos-minutos-son-la-vida/

Por otra parte, tal y como dijiste, ha habido un deshielo galopante debido a la ola de calor que ha acaecido en la zona Cantábrica estos días. Viento del sur y efecto foehn que ha generado temperaturas altísimas en muchas zonas de la región. Se ha llegado a unos 32 ºC de máxima a 400-500 msnm y 21 ºC a más de 1500 msnm  en el interior de Asturias. En el observatorio de Santander capital (Cantabria) sin ir más lejos se ha batido el récord absoluto de temperatura más alta para el mes de mayo por 2 ºC de diferencia!, y en la estación de Santander-aeropuerto se ha superado el récord del período 1971-2000. Datos de AEMET:






En Collado Jermoso (2064 msnm) esto es lo que ha pasado en apenas 4 días (día 7 a las 08:00 vs hoy día 11 a las 08:00). Pérdida de muchísimo espesor de la capa de nieve!:











En Fuentes de Invierno (1500 msnm) la cosa estaba así esta mañana:






En definitiva, la Cordillera Cantábrica y Picos de Europa han perdido el aspecto invernal que presentaban, luciendo actualmente uno más habitual para la época.

Por el centro de Maó actualmente tenemos calorcito, 18,9 ºC a estas horas. El verano está a la vuelta de la esquina!


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2012 às 01:43)

Hoje as temp aqui atingiram mais facilmente os 10ºC, pois o vento rodou para sudoeste, mas regressou a chuva. Sigo com 4ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mai 2012 às 10:55)

Aspecto mas habitual para estas fechas... di o meu compatriota, uma vez mais tenho que rir. Na cordilheira Cantábrica a neve é algo muito irregular, nao há o concepto de neve habitual porque ums anos há neve outros nao há nenhuma. En realidade muitos anos (últimos exemplos 2007, 2011 e 2012)  nao há neve nem sequer nos meses do inverno. E os portugueses que deslocam no inverno aos centros de Ski cantábricos ja sabem do que falo, pois muitas vezes no inverno as estaçoes de ski permanecem fechadas por falta de neve.

Recordo estas imagems do foro Diversidade climatica em Espanha este inverno 2011/2012. A neve está en vermelho, e na cordilheira cantábrica somente há dous pequenos pontos que sao os Picos de Europa (2650 metros de altitude máxima).

25 DE DEZEMBRO




5 DE JANEIRO




25 DE JANEIRO






E uma imagem da webcam (2200 metros) dos Picos de Europa o 26 DE JANEIRO


----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2012 às 12:24)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aspecto mas habitual para estas fechas... di o meu compatriota, uma vez mais tenho que rir.



Pues a mí la situación a día de hoy me parece algo bastante habitual para mayo. Mirad otros años:

*14 de Mayo de 2011 Picos de Europa*:






http://guiasdelpicu.blogspot.com.es/2011/05/corredor-del-marques-rivas-arrieta-y.html​

*16 de mayo de 2010 Picos de Europa:*
















http://www.foropicos.net/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=22293


*1 de mayo de 2009. Picos de Europa*:











http://foro.tiempo.com/mazizo-central-picos-de-europa-1-de-mayo-t104103.0.html


*3-4 de mayo de 2008. Picos de Europa:*











http://davidmalabarista.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/picos-de-europa-y-ramales/


*7 de mayo de 2007. Picos de Europa*:






http://www.foropicos.net/foro/viewtopic.php?t=13686


*1 de mayo de 2006. Picos de Europa*:











http://www.foropicos.net/foro/viewtopic.php?t=10142

*1 de mayo de 2005. Picos de Europa:*











http://www.foropicos.net/foro/viewtopic.php?t=6310

etc.

NOTA: Partiendo de la base de que es evidente que ha sido un invierno muy malo en nieve ya que ha habido una sequía galopante (algo ya dicho multitud de veces en este foro y conocido por todos), y que no veo mucho la relación entre hablar de mayo, que es de lo que va esto, y de diciembre (puesto que muchas veces otoños e inviernos muy secos han ido sucedidos de primaveras húmedas), he de decir a modo de información que en caso de usar las imágenes de color no real del MODIS para ver la nieve es mejor usar las imágenes de banda 7-2-1 (color vedeazulado) que las de bandas 3-6-7, ya que distorsiona menos la realidad.

Ejemplos del 26-27 de diciembre de 2011. Encuentren las diferencias  :

- Color real:






- Bandas de color 3-6-7:





- Diferencias notables (lugares con nieve que "casi desparecen" o "desaparecen directamente" en la segunda imagen de color rojo):






Directamente se puede decir que todo aquello de color blanco que desaparece en la segunda imagen (algunas nieblas no muy densas se atenúan un poco pero se siguen viendo blanquecinas en la segunda imagen) es nieve. Es sorprendente como la nieve de algunos macizos cantábricos o de la Sierra de Gredos, entre otros, "desaparece" en la segunda imagen

Os pongo un ejemplo más concreto y detallado con el Sistema Ibérico Norte para que se pueda comprobar lo que digo, añadiendo la combinación de bandas 7-2-1:














La combinación de bandas de color 3-6-7 del MODIS genera a veces tonos rojizos oscuros que sobre fondo oscuro y en imágenes de no gran tamaño son muy difíciles de ver y distinguir, generando la sensación de inexistencia de esos rojos, y por extensión de inexistencia de la superficie nevada. A vista ibérica más general e imagen de menor tamaño, mayor diferencia entre imagen de color y superficie nevada reales con imagen de bandas de color 3-6-7 y superficie nevada "teñida" de rojo.

Tras años observando imágenes satelitales de la NASA puedo afirmar que la combinación de bandas de color no deja ver del todo fielmente la extensión de la superficie nevada. Además añado que de las dos que utiliza el MODIS: la 7-2-1 (la azulita) y la 3-6-7 (la roja), ésta última es la peor en este aspecto.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Mai 2012 às 13:47)

Pobre home, esta imagem do 26 de JANEIRO 2012 nao está nem cor vermelho nem azul, esta no cor branco natural da neve. Tambem a webcam distorsiona a realidade? 







E nao é algo excepcional, por exemplo recordo que JANEIRO 2007 foi pior. Neve em cor azul (se atingem a ver alguma) como quere Pek.
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2007019.terra.721.1km


----------



## irpsit (13 Mai 2012 às 11:11)

Sigo com +7ºC, "quentinho", mas com o ínicio da entrada polar que é prevista para esta próxima semana. A manhã começou com vento forte, rajadas máximas de 80km/h, soprando de norte. No norte do país já está a nevar à cota zero.

Para os próximos dias, as máximas vão rondar os zero em quase todo o país.



Muito diferente de outros Maios aqui na Islândia onde a temperatura se aproxima mais dos 15 ou 20ºC.

Onde está o aquecimento global quando preciso dele!


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2012 às 16:33)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com +7ºC, "quentinho", mas com o ínicio da entrada polar que é prevista para esta próxima semana. A manhã começou com vento forte, rajadas máximas de 80km/h, soprando de norte. No norte do país já está a nevar à cota zero.
> 
> Para os próximos dias, as máximas vão rondar os zero em quase todo o país.



Vai ser uma boa entrada polar. Na Escócia também é provável que volte a nevar à cota zero.
Para East Midlands a previsão vai no sentido de virem a ocorrer aguaceiros de granizo e trovoadas. A ver vamos.

Entretanto o frio em altitude, aqui, e como tinha referido, acabou por não se reflectir nas máximas.
Ontem 17,1ºC e hoje exactamente a mesma coisa.
As noites é que voltaram a arrefecer. Mínima de apenas 2,0ºC.

Agora sigo com céu nublado, mas com boas abertas e 15,9ºC.
Vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## irpsit (13 Mai 2012 às 18:15)

André, a tarde está terrível aqui.

Agora só estao +3°C e um vento muito forte, com rajadas até 95km/h e vento constante de 72 km/h. Sente-se muito frio lá fora.

E o pior é que a cinza do Grimsvotn se levantou toda, e agora tenho os pulmoes arranhados e sinto cinza nos meus dentes após ter dado uma caminhada lá fora. Está extremamente desagradavel lá fora. Muito agressivo.

A sensacao térmica é bem baixa. Mas o céu aqui no sul está nublado por altostratos. No norte neva e já há pessoas que pediram salvamento em muitos locais, principalmente turistas.
http://mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/05/13/verid_a_ferdinni_fra_thvi_i_morgun/

PS. Em quase todo o país, excepto no sudoeste onde vivo, neva com bastante intensidade. Blizzard no norte. É espantoso porque é 'a cota zero em todo o país. Vi agora nas noticias.

De resto a entrada é mais ventosa, nao muito húmida. Estou curioso por ver o quanto irás ser afectado aí no Reino Unido.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mai 2012 às 20:46)

Hoje atingimos os 40ºC em territorio espanhol. 40.6ºC em La Aldea de San Nicolás (Ilhas Canarias). No territorio peninsular Carcaixent (Valencia) 39.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2012 às 21:37)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje atingimos os 40ºC em territorio espanhol. 40.6ºC em La Aldea de San Nicolás (Ilhas Canarias). No territorio peninsular Carcaixent (Valencia) 39.6ºC.



Exacto, as Canárias estão em brasa.

Temperaturas máximas hoje nas Canárias






Fonte: Aemet


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2012 às 22:02)

Por Maó (Illes Balears) día agradable hoy con un descenso de las temperaturas máximas de unos 2 ºC con respecto a días anteriores. En el centro de la ciudad nos hemos quedado en los 24 ºC de máxima con viento que mayoritariamente ha soplado de N-NE (rachas máximas en el entorno de los 40 km/h) y que ha contribuido a generar esa sensación de frescor agradable en comparación a días pasados. 

A eso de las 9 de la noche ha empezado un bonito espectáculo tormentoso por la zona con un buen puñado de rayos. Las tormentas han sido más espectaculares visual que pluviométricamente, ya que calculo que como mucho habrán dejado 2-3 mm en el centro y puerto de Maó. Ahora mismo 17,6 ºC en mi estación. No es descartable algún nuevo chubasco tormentoso en los próximos minutos.


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

Lousano disse:


> Exacto, as Canárias estão em brasa.
> 
> Temperaturas máximas hoje nas Canárias
> 
> ...



Tan es así que mira lo que ha pasado hoy: una turista muerta y dos más en estado crítico en el sur de Gran Canaria por golpes de calor. La zona estaba en alerta naranja (aviso por riesgo importante) por altas temperaturas. Una pena.

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/05/13/espana/1336924184.html


----------



## irpsit (14 Mai 2012 às 09:23)

A contrastar com Portugal e Espanha, aqui da Islandia sigo numa manha soalheira mas com vento muito forte de norte, gelado, e sigo com -3°C após mínima de *-5°C*.

O solo aqui está absolutamente congelado e duro, como se tratasse de um dia de Janeiro.

Grandes partes do país estao neste momento com as estradas cortadas devido à neve e a tempestades de poeira e cinza. A neve no nordeste do país atingiu mais de meio metro de altura.

Ver webcams da estrada nacional http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/vefmyndavelar/nordausturland

A cinza do vulcao grimsvotn levantou-se com o vento tempestuoso e encheu o sul do país, tornando muito densas as condicoes de visibilidade numa zona do país (estradas foram cortadas aí, e o "nevoeiro" devido à cinza é muito escuro)

Junto a Reykjavík, as colinas em redor da capital atingiram ontem ventos de 160km/h (rajada maxima) com temperaturas a rondar os -9°C desde ontem. Um turista foi resgatado nessa zona. Na cidade em si, junto à costa a temperatura é de -2°C esta manha, uma das mais elevadas do país. No norte, várias pessoas foram também resgatadas com helicópteros mas as condicoes estao muito severas. Os voos nacionais foram cancelados, algo raro, mesmo no Inverno.

De facto, está a ser um Maio bastante severo aqui na Islandia. E estes dois ultimos dias foram muito agressivos.

Por outro lado, é curioso ver o intenso fohn que se registou em algumas montanhas. Algumas montanhas/glaciares tiveram variacoes como -5°C do lado do vento  e +5°C do lado oposto.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2012 às 15:37)

Espetacular nevada em Sarajevo, no aeroporto 600 metros hoje com 9cm no solo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=5&day=14&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Tambem nevou na cidade, a menor altitude que o aeroporto, somente 530 metros

http://www.b92.net/eng/news/region-article.php?yyyy=2012&mm=05&dd=14&nav_id=80240

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/extern...t=PARA&query=Bosnia+snow&SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME

Video Youtube


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2012 às 21:10)

Por cá frente que ontem deixou 96,6mm em Kinlochewe, na Escócia, rendeu uns miseráveis 1,5mm que caíram durante a madrugada. 

De qualquer forma a tarde acabou por ser animada.
Por volta das 16h intersectei um aguaceiro forte de granizo que aqui em Thrapston, segundo a estação, rendeu apenas 1,1mm mas cujo rain rate foi de 116,1mm/h.

Foto de hoje, já com o aguaceiro longe.






Para amanhã a previsão é de aguaceiros, em especial durante a tarde, podendo ser de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2012 às 08:37)

Outro video da notável nevada em Sarajevo


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2012 às 18:16)

Mais uma tarde convectiva, hoje com direito a trovoada, embora os aguaceiros tenham fintado a minha localidade.

Caiu apenas algum granizo por volta das 14h30, mas nada de muito relevante.
Há meia hora ouviu-se um bom trovão de um aguaceiro que passou aqui perto.

Imagem de satélite:






Hoje, mínima de 3,5ºC e máxima de 14,1ºC.


----------



## irpsit (15 Mai 2012 às 21:37)

Hoje tive mais um dia soalheiro, mas o vento de norte esteve mais calmo.

Ainda assim o frio continua. Mínima de -5ºC e Máxima de +3ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Mai 2012 às 13:00)

Neva nos Alpes, inclusive a pouca altitude, webcam de Kossen 589 metros (Austria)


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

Para os que têm interesse no tema da neve, nos Picos de Europa as 2 webcams que temos

1800 metros




2200 metros (os picos da imagem atingem os 2500 metros)





O local a mais altitude da cordilheira cantábrica, Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros, nao conseguiu nenhuma nevada no mes de maio. Lógico, ja que o ano pasado, se nao me lembro mal, a última nevada aconteceu em março.





Nos próximos días pode nevar de novo nos Picos de Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mai 2012 às 21:38)

A diferença de Espanha, onde sim conseguiu nevar no mes de maio em locais habitados foi nos Apeninos italianos. Hoje Pescocostanzo 1395 metros. 






Lembro que nos Apeninos italianos a primeira nevada do ano foi o 10 de outubro 2011, esta webcam de aquele día, Campo di Giove 1050 metros!!! 





Eu jamais vi uma webcam dum local espanhol nevado um 10 de outubre a esa altitude de 1050 metros.

Dedicado aos meus compatriotas (Pek e cía). A realidade é que até os Apeninos italianos têm maior periodo de neve que a Cordilheira Cantábrica/Pirineos (á mesma altitude)


----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2012 às 23:05)

La espectacular ola de calor que se ha vivido en la mayor parte de la Península Ibérica y las Islas Canarias en los últimos días (afortunadamente nosotros, en Baleares, nos hemos quedado un poco al margen de la situación) ha dejado un destacado número de récords absolutos de temperatura para el mes de mayo en estaciones y observatorios principales de la red de AEMET (hay un total de 109 de estos observatorios en toda España). Los vemos:

Temperatura máxima absoluta en un mes de mayo:

- Santander (Cantabria):..................................... 33,5 ºC
- Tenerife Sur-Aeropuerto (Islas Canarias):......... 37,7 ºC
- Huelva-Ronda Este (Andalucía):........................ 38,4 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)
- Tarifa (Andalucía):............................................. 31,9 ºC
- Rota-Base Aérea (Andalucía):............................. 38,0 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)
- Cádiz (Andalucía):............................................. 36,4ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)
- Jerez de la Frontera-Aeropuerto (Andalucía):..... 38,0 ºC
- Fuerteventura-Aeropuerto (Islas Canarias):....... 36,7 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)

Temperatura mínima más alta en un mes de mayo:

- Salamanca (Castilla y León):.............................. 17,8 ºC
- Lanzarote-Aeropuerto (Islas Canarias):............. 24,8 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)
- Huelva-Ronda Este (Andalucía):.......................... 23,7 ºC
- Tenerife Norte-Aeropuerto (Islas Canarias):....... 24,9 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)
- Fuerteventura-Aeropuerto (Islas Canarias):....... 23,4 ºC (batido el récord absoluto 2 días en el episodio)

En total, hasta el día 16, se han batido en 20 ocasiones los récord absolutos de temperatura del mes de mayo de distintas estaciones.

Como vemos, las zonas en las que más registros absolutos de mayo se han pulverizado son Andalucía y Canarias. Fuera de esas zonas, aunque apenas se han batido récords absolutos (salvo en un par de estaciones), también ha hecho mucho calor y, según datos de AEMET, se han superado hasta en 27 ocasiones los valores extremos del período 1971-2000 de distintas estaciones principales. Un ejemplo del día 12 de mayo:






Puerto de Navacerrada (Límite Segovia-Madrid, 1894 msnm): 24,5 ºC! 

Con estas temperaturas que han sufrido por Iberia es hasta casi un milagro que quede algo de nieve, la verdad.

Por Maó (Illes Balears), por el contrario, temperaturas muy agradables en estos últimos tres días, rondando los 20-21 ºC de máxima y los 10-11 ºC de mínima, una cosa muy normal para mayo. Actualmente 15,8 ºC en mi estación del centro de la ciudad.

Buenas noches 

P.D.: Generalizar es malo. Mira que es fácil de aprender, pues nada...


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Mai 2012 às 23:48)

Los 15 primeros días de mayo fueron muy calidos, y? Tú siempre buscando excusas, ya te cansarás. Los 15 ultimos días de abril fueron muy frios, y sin ellos no habria nevado.
Vete acostumbrandote porque este foro es libre.
Y si tienes interes en Meteored he pedido alguna foto de un pueblo español a 1000 metros nevado un 10 de octubre. Quizás en el periodo glacial, lo malo que entonces no habia cámaras de fotos,


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Mai 2012 às 17:10)

Agoro o resumo da neve nas capitais europeas no inverno 2011/2012

A primeira nevada no solo em uma capital da Europa continental foi o 16 de outubro de 2011 em Sofia (Bulgaria). Realmente nevou antes em Liubliana (Eslovenia) mas foram somente poucos flocos.

SOFIA, a webcam de aquele día






E a última nevada na Europa continental foi como ja sabem em Sarajevo o 14 de maio de 2012

SARAJEVO





Na clasificaçao de días com neve figuram em último lugar: Lisboa, Atenas, La Valletta e Madrid com 0 días de neve. O de Lisboa, Atenas e La Valletta é lógico, mas o de Madrid a mais de 600 metros de altitude é muito triste.


----------



## irpsit (18 Mai 2012 às 19:08)

Sigo com 5-10ºC e chuvisco fraco. Mínima foi +3ºC, Máxima 10ºC. O frio desapareceu. Finalmente!

E as previsões apontam para um final de Maio com temperaturas acima da média, a chegar aos 20ºC, portanto muito agradável.

Não vou ficar com saudades nenhumas das geadas de 6 negativos destes últimos dias.


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2012 às 21:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> E a última nevada na Europa continental foi como ja sabem em Sarajevo o 14 de maio de 2012



Também não podemos dar uma importância tão grande a esse tipo de episódios.

Este ano, enquanto nevava em Sarajevo, aqui vivíamos dias muito quentes, mas em 2010 também tivemos uma pequena nevada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Mai 2012 às 03:06)

Pessoal, não sei se aqui pode ser o tópico adequado mas cá vai.
Fiquei interessado no país que é a Finlândia, (por diversos motivos ) e claro está no seu clima. Clima esse que me intriga bastante. Falo pelo menos da zona de Lahti (+/- 90-100 a N de Helsínquia). De Inverno chega a ter temperaturas de quase -30ºC e de Verão existem dias (o ano passado, vários dias até) com temperaturas a rondar e até acima dos 30ºC. Lembro-me em Julho de 2011 aqui estavamos nos 20 e tais com a famosa Nortada e a minha namorada lá relatava temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, que eu confirmava nos diversos sites. Claro que não dura o Verão todo (no total à volta de 10-15 dias acima dos 25ºC), mas é interessante. Mais, estive lá desde 29 de Março até 11 de Abril e nevou razoavelmente nesse período, com neve no solo à volta dos 30-40cm. Passado uma semana de eu ter vindo, já estava tudo derretido e presentemente a temperatura máxima já anda a rondar os 20ºC. A rondar a temperatura que vivo aqui em Ovar. Claro que lá as noites são mais frias, mas de dia aquece tanto ou mais.

O que me intriga é como é que um país tão nórdico e tão "frio" consegue atingir temperaturas tão elevadas de Verão e até com noites tropicais, mesmo sendo por poucos dias e como em poucos dias a temperatura consegue subir tanto. 

Podem ver o histórico do ano passado aqui:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=150&REGION=0004&LAND=FI

E onde vivo, em Portugal:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=150&REGION=0006&LAND=PO

Terá certamente também a ver com o número de horas de sol? Ainda nem estamos em Junho e lá o Sol já nasce às 04h e põe-se às 22h e a cada dia que passa aumenta mais 5min.

Eu acho isto curioso e até estou com algum receio, já que a rapariga vem cá passar o Verão e, bem já não sei se era melhor ir eu lá 

E depois tiveram isto à 2 anos:




Peço desculpa pelo local, mas achei que não era necessário criar um tópico! É só uma curiosidade minha!


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mai 2012 às 10:21)

Muito interesante Dan, alguns em Espanha ficarían maravilhados de ver neve em maio em Portugal

Mas o meu topic era de capitais europeas. Se falamos de cidades pequenas o mais impressionante do inverno foi a nevada de Austria aínda no VERAO!!!

Zell am See 750 metros aquele 19 de setembro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2012 às 11:56)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Helsinki thunderstorm approaching 8.8.2010      - YouTube
> 
> TORMENTA CAUSA PÃ￾NICO      - YouTube



Mas que grandes... coisas!
Desconhecia a "grandiosidade" destas tempestades num país nórdico como a Finlândia. Tomara nós termos uma ou duas vezes num ano células destas!

Belo achado


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mai 2012 às 15:50)

Día frío para estar en maio. Ás 16h temos 13.5ºC na cidade da Coruña (11ºC no aeroporto). Mais frío hoje que muitos días de inverno. Ademais temos vento, o que é aínda pior.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 18:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Agoro o resumo da neve nas capitais europeas no inverno 2011/2012



Isso não é um resumo, Ferreiro.
Foram acontecimentos muito pontuais.

Nevou em Sarajevo dia 14, mas qual foi a máxima dois dias antes?
E que temperaturas registou Sarajevo no final de Abril/inicio de Maio?
Foram 8 dias consecutivos com máximas superiores a 25ºC, tocando inclusive nos 30ºC.

Quanto a Sofia, dois dias depois da neve, foi quase aos 20ºC.

Também já vi nevar em Portugal aos 1400m no mês de Junho, quando em Zell am estavam 30ºC, em Sarajevo 29ºC e em Sofia 28ºC.
E não posso fazer disso uma norma/resumo.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mai 2012 às 19:43)

AnDré disse:


> Isso não é um resumo, Ferreiro.
> Foram acontecimentos muito pontuais.
> 
> Nevou em Sarajevo dia 14, mas qual foi a máxima dois dias antes?
> ...



Qual é o problema? Faga o senhor un resumo melhor ja que está tao desconforme com o meu 

Eu nao fago norma, somente recordo que este inverno nevou em Zell 750 metros o 19 de setembro, em Sofía 500 metros o 16 de outubro e em Sarajevo 500 metros o 14 de maio. Recordei a primeira capital europea na que nevou e a última (falo da Europa continental). É certo ou nao é?

Se na tua regiao nevou em Junho (nao sei de que ano), parabéns, na minha regiao (Galiza) nao aconteceu tal coisa.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 20:27)

Ferreiro disse:


> Qual é o problema? Faga o senhor un resumo melhor ja que está tao desconforme com o meu
> 
> Eu nao fago norma, somente recordo que este inverno nevou em Zell 750 metros o 19 de setembro, em Sofía 500 metros o 16 de outubro e em Sarajevo 500 metros o 14 de maio. Recordei a primeira capital europea na que nevou e a última (falo da Europa continental). É certo ou nao é?
> 
> Se na tua regiao nevou em Junho (nao sei de que ano), parabéns, na minha regiao (Galiza) nao aconteceu tal coisa.



Por essa ordem de ideias, "resumo" a neve no norte de Espanha da seguinte forma:

Outubro de 2011:







Maio de 2012:






Está certo?



Ferreiro disse:


> Se na tua regiao nevou em Junho (nao sei de que ano), parabéns, na minha regiao (Galiza) nao aconteceu tal coisa.


Também nevou por aí a essa altitude. A 9 de Junho de 2000. E não foi tão pouco quanto isso. E isso numa altura em que o resto da Europa estava bem quente.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mai 2012 às 20:43)

AnDré disse:


> Por essa ordem de ideias, "resumo" a neve no norte de Espanha da seguinte forma:
> 
> Outubro de 2011:
> 
> ...



Por suposto que é certo, essa imagem do Cebreiro (1300 metros) de finais de outubro foi deixada neste foro por mim aquele día .
Foi a primeira vez que apareceu a neve em uma webcam de Espanha. O 25 de outubro (uns días antes, o 20 de outubro nevou nos Pirineos, mas somento por cima dos 2000 metros). Eu nao tenho nada que ocultar.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2012 às 20:45)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pessoal, não sei se aqui pode ser o tópico adequado mas cá vai.
> Fiquei interessado no país que é a Finlândia, (por diversos motivos ) e claro está no seu clima. Clima esse que me intriga bastante. Falo pelo menos da zona de Lahti (+/- 90-100 a N de Helsínquia). De Inverno chega a ter temperaturas de quase -30ºC e de Verão existem dias (o ano passado, vários dias até) com temperaturas a rondar e até acima dos 30ºC. Lembro-me em Julho de 2011 aqui estavamos nos 20 e tais com a famosa Nortada e a minha namorada lá relatava temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, que eu confirmava nos diversos sites. Claro que não dura o Verão todo (no total à volta de 10-15 dias acima dos 25ºC), mas é interessante. Mais, estive lá desde 29 de Março até 11 de Abril e nevou razoavelmente nesse período, com neve no solo à volta dos 30-40cm. Passado uma semana de eu ter vindo, já estava tudo derretido e presentemente a temperatura máxima já anda a rondar os 20ºC. A rondar a temperatura que vivo aqui em Ovar. Claro que lá as noites são mais frias, mas de dia aquece tanto ou mais.
> 
> O que me intriga é como é que um país tão nórdico e tão "frio" consegue atingir temperaturas tão elevadas de Verão e até com noites tropicais, mesmo sendo por poucos dias e como em poucos dias a temperatura consegue subir tanto.



A Finlândia é o país dos lagos e das milhentas ilhas. Um país todo ele plano e à cota muito próxima de zero, excepto no norte onde supera os 1000m de altitude.
Por isso, no verão, com uma entrada de sul ou sudeste, o calor todo da Europa central, chega sem problemas à Finlândia. Especialmente ao sul.
A água do mar a sul de Helsínquia, aquele que congela nos meses de inverno, supera por vezes os 20ºC em Julho. Coisa que raramente acontece no nosso litoral norte devido à nortada.
Obviamente que não podemos comparar a massa de água que é o Atlântico com "o pântano" que envolve a Finlândia.


----------



## irpsit (20 Mai 2012 às 01:15)

André, é isso e não só.

O facto das 24 horas de dia, também contribui para aquecer mais facilmente o ar, num sítio que por norma normalmente ronda mais os zero graus (ou abaixo) no resto do ano.

Daqui da Islandia relato agora +3ºC à meia-noite, em ar crepuscular e muita luz lá fora. A máxima foi 10ºC, e 14ºC em algumas zonas abrigadas. Mesmo com o crepúsculo de meia noite ainda esfria muito a esta hora do dia. Mas o dia começa logo às 3h da manhã. E isso ajuda a aquecer



AnDré disse:


> A Finlândia é o país dos lagos e das milhentas ilhas. Um país todo ele plano e à cota muito próxima de zero, excepto no norte onde supera os 1000m de altitude.
> Por isso, no verão, com uma entrada de sul ou sudeste, o calor todo da Europa central, chega sem problemas à Finlândia. Especialmente ao sul.
> A água do mar a sul de Helsínquia, aquele que congela nos meses de inverno, supera por vezes os 20ºC em Julho. Coisa que raramente acontece no nosso litoral norte devido à nortada.
> Obviamente que não podemos comparar a massa de água que é o Atlântico com "o pântano" que envolve a Finlândia.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2012 às 18:59)

irpsit disse:


> Daqui da Islandia relato agora +3ºC à meia-noite, em ar crepuscular e muita luz lá fora.



Ando tentado a ir, na semana do solstício, à Escócia.
É claro que não é a mesma coisa que na Islândia que está substancialmente mais a norte. Mas se aqui, aos 52ºN já noto uma diferença muito considerável em relação a Portugal, com o sol a nascer às 5h da manhã (às 4h já está a amanhecer) e a pôr-se às 21h (às 22h ainda não é noite), mais 5º para norte a diferença é quase exponencial.
Por altura do solstício, em Inverness, na Escócia, a luz do dia estende-se por 20h30. Sem crepúsculo náutico nem astronómico. Portanto, nunca fica completamente escuro. 

Quanto ao tempo, por East Midlands o tempo mantém-se cinzento, tal como ontem. A temperatura nas últimas 48h variou entre os 8 e os 11ºC.

No entanto a semana promete, finalmente, trazer o sol de volta. E as temperaturas a superarem os 20ºC! 
Com a previsão dos UV a chegar aos 5, acho que vou ter de usar protector!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Mai 2012 às 19:49)

AnDré disse:


> A Finlândia é o país dos lagos e das milhentas ilhas. Um país todo ele plano e à cota muito próxima de zero, excepto no norte onde supera os 1000m de altitude.
> Por isso, no verão, com uma entrada de sul ou sudeste, o calor todo da Europa central, chega sem problemas à Finlândia. Especialmente ao sul.
> A água do mar a sul de Helsínquia, aquele que congela nos meses de inverno, supera por vezes os 20ºC em Julho. Coisa que raramente acontece no nosso litoral norte devido à nortada.
> Obviamente que não podemos comparar a massa de água que é o Atlântico com "o pântano" que envolve a Finlândia.




Obrigado! Certamente as horas de sol também podem influenciar e de que maneira a temperatura, certo?


----------



## irpsit (20 Mai 2012 às 20:08)

Sigo num dia amarelado, cheio de cinza vulcânica pelo ar que até cheira. O dia esteve ventoso e limpo, mas agora está cheio de nevoeiro vulcânico. Odeio isto.

Vejam a webcam 
http://eldgos.mila.is/katla/

A cinza vem do Grimsvotn, que está dormente, mas a cinza está seca e esvoa pelo ar desde a grande erupção do ano passado.

Max 13º, Min 3º


----------



## duero (21 Mai 2012 às 01:24)

AnDré disse:


> Isso não é um resumo, Ferreiro.
> Foram acontecimentos muito pontuais.
> 
> Nevou em Sarajevo dia 14, mas qual foi a máxima dois dias antes?
> ...



No es extraño en los Balcanes los cambios de temperatura extremos en pocos días o incluso en horas. Puedes pasar de días muy muy fríos a temperaturas cálidas en pleno mes de Diciembre. 

Su situación hace que se vean afectados por vientos cálidos del Sur y vientos fríos del Noreste y que en pocos días la situación de un cambio de 180 grados.

En tres o cuatro días puedes pasar de máximas inferiores a 0ºC y mínimas de -10ºC a máximas de casi 20ºC y mínimas de 10ºC.

*BELGRADO (Serbia).*

Diciembre de 2006

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13274&ano=2006&mes=12&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Diciembre de 2008

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13274&ano=2008&mes=12&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Diciembre de 2009

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13274&ano=2009&mes=12&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Diciembre 2010

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13274&ano=2010&mes=12&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Diciembre 2011

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13274&ano=2011&mes=12&day=31&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia!

Depois de 3 dias com o céu encoberto, apesar de ontem a temperatura ainda assim ter ido aos 18ºC, hoje o céu encontra-se totalmente limpo e a temperatura vai já nos 21,5ºC.
O dia de hoje promete!


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2012 às 14:22)

Notória tempestade causa um morto na França. Vou ver se arranjo algum vídeo. A água chegou aos 2 metros de altura naquela cidade, em apenas 3 horas. Isso é 1cm de água por minuto!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-18158918


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2012 às 17:27)

Por cá, acentuada subida da temperatura máxima com a temperatura a escalar até aos *26,8ºC*! Máxima do ano.

Por agora, 25ºC e humidade relativa nos 57%.

Um autêntico dia de verão. Onde "nevou" em abundância algodão das árvores.


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2012 às 23:56)

André, aqui também sigo com uns agradáveis 11ºC às onze da noite, após uma máxima de 15ºC.

O céu está bastante cinzento, mas a entrada de sudoeste está calma e a trazer ar muito quentinho. Finalmente ar de verão!

Neste momento, não há nenhuma estação na Islândia com temperatura abaixo de zero, e o norte registou hoje 18ºC e uma actual de 14ºC.

Amanhã acho que vamos ultrapassar os 20ºC em muitos locais na Islândia!


----------



## CptRena (23 Mai 2012 às 15:09)

Boas

Ainda há alguma neve por Itália (sitios especificos, claro)







Rifugio Bella Vista @ ≈2000m(MSL)


----------



## Pek (23 Mai 2012 às 16:25)

Una webcam muy chula! 

Sólo un apunte: el refugio Schöne Aussicht (Bella Vista) está situado a 2845 msnm en el Südtirol (provincia autónoma italiana de Bozen-Südtirol), junto a la frontera con el länder austriaco del Tirol en plenos Ötzaler Alpen. Por la orientación de la webcam, la mayoría de las montañas y glaciares (se verán mejor en verano) del fondo de la imagen que se nos ofrece se sitúan ya dentro de lo que actualmente es territorio austriaco.






Localización del refugio y dirección de la vista en rojo

Un saludo


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2012 às 19:07)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 18ºC, eheh!

E a máxima mais elevada na Islândia foi 21ºC. Temperaturas chegaram aos 15ºC inclusivé no interior da ilha, junto aos glaciares.

E assim começa um verão quente...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2012 às 19:32)

irpsit disse:


> E assim começa um verão quente...



Então, e essa praia? O mar já anda nos 10ºC? Se sim, está na hora dos banhos...

Nós aqui a aquecer, mas aí pelo norte a diferença não é tanta assim. Até o André tem temperaturas bem próximas às nossas...


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2012 às 20:40)

Segundo dia de verão por cá.
Hoje com uma máxima não tão elevada: 24,4ºC.
Mas com a humidade relativa do ar sempre lá em cima. O mínimo hoje foi de 63%.

Durante toda a tarde andou quase sempre nos 70%.
Está mesmo tropical.

Agora sigo ainda com 21ºC e 77% de humidade relativa.

Amanhã o CAPE dispara, segundo o GFS, para os 1500J/kg e o LI para os -4.
Fica a faltar o frio em altura e mais humidade também nas camadas médias.

De qualquer forma o MetOffice faz referência, na sua previsão, à possibilidade de trovoadas, aqui para a região, durante a tarde de amanhã. Embora o risco seja baixo.


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2012 às 21:53)

Ahhhh, estás é a arreliar-me!

Mas daqui por duas semanas vou de férias a Portugal.

O mar aqui (na costa sul) anda nos 8ºC no final do verão, e 3ºC no inverno. Na costa norte anda entre os 0ºC e os 4ºC ao longo do ano.

No sul, em Agosto ainda consegues dar um banho rápido sem ficar "congelado". No norte, foi uma experiência única, fiquei a tremer durante 20 mins! No norte, no máximo, uma pessoa só consegue estar uns breves mins até entrares em hipotermia.

Olha, a máxima hoje foi 22ºC no país.

Amanhã e nos próximos dias acho que vamos atingir os 25ºC que é mais ou menos o pico que conseguimos atingir ao longo do ano, por algumas ocasiões.

Mas com as mudanças do clima, cada vez mais notórias, aqui cada vez se bate um recorde de calor todos os anos. Vamos a ver como vai ser este verão, para já promete!






Aristocrata disse:


> Então, e essa praia? O mar já anda nos 10ºC? Se sim, está na hora dos banhos...
> 
> Nós aqui a aquecer, mas aí pelo norte a diferença não é tanta assim. Até o André tem temperaturas bem próximas às nossas...


----------



## FRibeiro (23 Mai 2012 às 22:22)

Boas!
Por aqui finalmente vi o sol ao fim de 2 dias, e aqueceu bem.
Actualmente sigo com algumas nuvens altas e 18.5ºC  

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Min.: 11.5ºC

Temp. Máx.: 25.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mai 2012 às 22:49)

irpsit disse:


> *Ahhhh, estás é a arreliar-me!*
> 
> Mas daqui por duas semanas vou de férias a Portugal.



Adorava experimentar esse clima, mas depois como é óbvio tinha de dar um salto ao Algarve para praia - para me aquecer...

Quando vieres deixa por aí o frio, pois aqui anda tudo a pedir calor. Já andam fartos de subidas de temperatura para os 30ºC e depois ao fim de semana é sempre a mesma história: trambolhão das máximas para os 20ºC!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2012 às 04:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Adorava experimentar esse clima, mas depois como é óbvio tinha de dar um salto ao Algarve para praia - para me aquecer...



Nem é tanto do calor que acho que iria sentir falta, ou que sinto falta aqui em UK, por exemplo.
O que sinto por vezes falta é do sol.
Mas tem estado fantástico estes dias.
Ontem, por exemplo, às 23h ainda se via luz no horizonte. (Invejo o crepúsculo da meia-noite na Islândia! )
Às 3h já estava a amanhecer. Portanto, a noite realmente escura não durou mais do que 4horas.
Agora, 4h30 é dia! Embora ainda não haja sol. Nasce por daqui a mais 20 minutos.

Sigo com 12,2ºC.
Apesar da temperatura aparentar ser fresca, como não há vento, está-se muito bem na rua. E desde as 3h da manhã que centenas de pássaros voam e cantam lá fora.

Não tão belo foi ver os milhões de insectos ontem ao final da tarde. Milhões e milhões, a formarem autênticas nuvens negras.
Logo se tiver oportunidade a ver se consigo um registo fotográfico.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2012 às 05:19)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, por exemplo, às 23h ainda se via luz no horizonte. (Invejo o crepúsculo da meia-noite na Islândia! )
> Às 3h já estava a amanhecer. Portanto, a noite realmente escura não durou mais do que 4horas.
> Agora, 4h30 é dia! Embora ainda não haja sol. Nasce por daqui a mais 20 minutos.



Ontem se calhar achaste piada ao céu e talvez se passasse algo adicional, não fui a tempo de te avisar, o kP chegou ao 5 nessa madrugada, e com céu limpo aparentemente um pouco a norte de ti (uns 250km) era visível uma tonalidade diferente devido a uma aurora muito ténue, mas se calhar a olho nu não se dava por ela, mas pelo menos com exposições de 30 segundos ela estava lá.



> Location:
> Shap, Cumbria, United Kingdom
> Details:
> Very faint aurora on night of 22/23 May 2012. Sky was bright due to twilight. All pics were 18mm, iso 3200, f5, 30s Pentax K-r
> ...


----------



## Pek (24 Mai 2012 às 17:37)

Situación de las distintas cordilleras centro y sureuropeas, así como de Oriente Próximo (hasto los Elburz en el norte de Irán). Como es normal por estas fechas destacan de oeste a este Pirineos, Alpes (sobre todo) y Cáucaso:






Un poco más cerca... Clicando sobre la barra de esta segunda imagen se ve mejor a tamaño original:






Ya más concretamente en Europa:











Un saludo


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mai 2012 às 18:06)

Temperaturas muito altas em Escandinavia, com quase 30ºC em Oslo. Pouco coisa se o comparamos com os 35ºC que Santander e Bilbao atingiram a primeiros de maio no norte de Espanha.
Aínda assim é quase inevitavel que a máxima europea esteja hoje tambem na península ibérica, com 35ºC uma vez mais no aeroporto de Bilbao.

O realmente sorprendente é que Atenas e Lisboa sao 2 das capitais mais frías hoje.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2012 às 18:35)

Warm and clear.  
É a previsão do MetOffice.

A semana foi quente, e o calor vai-se manter pelo menos até 2ª feira.






Temperaturas nos últimos dias:


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

AnDré disse:


> Warm and clear.



Por aqui limpo o céu não está...Temperado sim.
Se ontem andei pelos 30,8ºc de máxima, hoje andei com 20,4ºC.
Ou seja, por aí hoje está mais quente que aqui no litoral norte. Nota-se perfeitamente, nas imagens de satélite, o ar seco sobre o Reino Unido por estes dias.

Por esta altura, e também durante o mês de junho, é normal zonas mais a norte, Reino Unido, Escandinávia\norte da Europa apresentarem valores de temperatura mais altos que aqui bem mais a sul (noroeste da península), se bem que por momentos tenhamos as tais máximas elevadas. Tal deve-se à maior exposição solar a que o norte está sujeito até ao solstício de Junho. Depois disso a luz irá diminuir e o norte da Europa começa lentamente a arrefecer, o contrário destas zonas que começam a aquecer...

Como dizes André, aquilo que me faria mais confusão é a falta do "nosso" sol se aí estivesse. Nem imagino viver o dia a dia do outono\inverno em países tipo Escócia, Islândia, Noruega ou Suécia...


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Mai 2012 às 23:16)

O que me sorprende é que a ilha grega de Creta aínda tem neve, ja quase em junho. É certo que tem 2 montes de 2400 metros, que é muita altitude, mas a 35º de latitude norte e aínda com neve...






Digo que me sorprende porque em Espanha temos a 40º de latitude norte o Sistema Central com altitude máxima de 2600 metros e o Sistema Ibérico a 41º de latitude norte com 2300 metros e ja nada de neve no mapa do meu compatriota Pek, em que pesse á entrada fría de finais de abril e a de mediados de maio.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2012 às 12:44)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 25,1ºC e humidade relativa nos 55%.

5º dia consecutivo de verão! 

Ainda assim o mês segue com uma ligeira anomalia negativa das temperaturas.
Embora a concretizarem-se as previsões, mantendo-se estas temperaturas de verão, o mês deverá acabar com uma ligeira anomalia positiva.


----------



## irpsit (26 Mai 2012 às 23:22)

Sigo no 5º dia consecutivo de chuva e chuvisco.
Humidade atrás de humidade!

Temperaturas à volta dos 10-13ºC. Ameno...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2012 às 13:29)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo no 5º dia consecutivo de chuva e chuvisco.
> Humidade atrás de humidade!



Em comum, só mesmo a humidade!
6º dia a superar os 25ºC. Já devo estar em onda de calor.

26,1ºC por agora.

Amanhã haverão boas condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas no sudeste de England. Especialmente na região de Londres.
A ver se chega cá qualquer coisa.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2012 às 13:10)

Ontem foi registada a máxima do ano aqui: *27,5ºC*.
E hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Para já sigo com 26,8ºC.
Amanhã a temperatura já deverá dar um tombo.

Mantém-se a previsão de possibilidade de trovoadas para a tarde de hoje, embora para já não haja nada à vista.



> *Today:*
> 
> Very warm with some sunshine for most, but cloudier with a chance of mist or fog on some eastern coasts. Isolated thundery showers developing during the afternoon and evening, with a risk of torrential rain in places.


----------



## irpsit (28 Mai 2012 às 19:42)

OK, André agora estou como tu.

Sigo no terceiro dia consecutivo de céu limpo e máximas nos 20ºC ou ligeiramente acima.

Bem, aqui é complicado subir acima dos 25ºC.






AnDré disse:


> Em comum, só mesmo a humidade!
> 6º dia a superar os 25ºC. Já devo estar em onda de calor.
> 
> 26,1ºC por agora.
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Mai 2012 às 19:46)

Enorme descida da temperatura em Escandinavia. Estocolmo hoje 10ºC de máxima, e neva na costa de noruega, Tromso


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Mai 2012 às 20:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Enorme descida da temperatura em Escandinavia. Estocolmo hoje 10ºC de máxima, e neva na costa de noruega, Tromso



Confirmo. Na Finlândia está igual!


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2012 às 08:45)

No ano passado também nevou na Islândia à cota zero no inicio de Junho. Só espero que o mesmo não aconteça de novo. Para já não é previsto. Apesar de raro acontece esporadicamente, a esta latitude.

Sigo em mais um dia limpo, mínima de 7ºC e prometendo máximas de 20ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Mai 2012 às 19:01)

Temos uma nova estaçao oficial AEMET na cidade de Sevilla, provabvlmente mais afetada pela ilha de calor que as outras dois (Sevilla-Tablada e Sevilla-Aeroporto), ja que está mais perto da cidade. O nome é "Sevilla".
Dados de ontem. Podem ver que Sevilla foi a mais quente de Espanha e provavelmente tambem de Europa.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2012 às 19:21)

Ontem, a nebulosidade que esteve presente ao longo de todo o dia, fez com que a temperatura baixasse. Máxima de 21,8ºC. A mais baixa dos últimos 7 dias.

Hoje, o dia amanheceu sem nuvens e a temperatura voltou a subir.
Máxima de 27,0ºC ao inicio da tarde.
Depois vieram as nuvens e a temperatura estagnou um pouco.
Trovejou ao longe, caíram uns pingos (0,3mm), e a temperatura tombou para a casa dos 18ºC.
De momento, e já com menos nebulosidade, volta a subir.

20,5ºC por agora.

Gráfico da temperatura nos últimos dias:







Amanhã a temperatura máxima deverá descer uns 10ºC.
E as temperaturas manter-se-ão frescas ao longo do fim-de-semana.

O verão vai então de férias por uns dias. Espero que volte brevemente.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mai 2012 às 02:28)

Entre as 20h30 e as 22h voltaram a passar alguns aguaceiros aqui na região.
Apesar do centro da acção ter passado ao lado, ainda renderam 2,5mm. O dia terminou assim com 2,8mm acumulados.

Fica o registo fotográfico. Que me apercebesse não trovejou.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Mai 2012 às 21:03)

Outro día de maio muito quente na península ibérica. Do lado espanhol os locais mais quentes (aínda que hoje Andujar nao publicou dados)


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jun 2012 às 19:01)

Muito calor nao somente no sul de Espanha, tambem no norte do país. Zaragoza quase 38ºC, Madrid (mais de 600 metros) 35ºC, inclusive Valladolid (735 metros) 34ºC, Zamora 35ºC e Soria e Segovia a mais de 1000 metros 32ºC.

Em Galiza, Ourense quase 37ºC, e a minha cidade A Coruña viviu hoje o día mais quente do ano com 33ºC na cidade (muitisimo para esta cidade).


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jun 2012 às 19:06)

Exatamente o contrario, as capitais e cidades nórdicas com temperaturas ás 17h que atingem como muito os 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jun 2012 às 21:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muito calor nao somente no sul de Espanha, tambem no norte do país. Zaragoza quase 38ºC, Madrid (mais de 600 metros) 35ºC, inclusive Valladolid (735 metros) 34ºC, Zamora 35ºC e Soria e Segovia a mais de 1000 metros 32ºC.
> 
> Em Galiza, Ourense quase 37ºC, e a minha cidade A Coruña viviu hoje o día mais quente do ano com 33ºC na cidade (muitisimo para esta cidade).



Esse canto ainda escapou, mas pra leste já não foi bem assim.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jun 2012 às 18:13)

Hoje temperaturas muito mais agradaveis na Galiza, 19ºC na Coruña ás 16h


No norte de Europa sigue o frío, Estocolmo ás 16h somente 6ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2012 às 03:58)

Por cá, a frente que está a atravessar o UK já rendeu até ao momento 16,0mm.
Sendo que 11,4mm caíram já depois da meia-noite.

Já por cá fazia falta a chuva, para manter o tapete verde das planícies.

Quanto a temperatura, está agora nos 8,7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2012 às 00:14)

A frente estacionou por cá e chove, sem parar, há mais de 24horas.
É certo que em geral vai caindo fraca, mas o acumulado deste domingo ficou nuns belos *34,5mm*, valor que corresponder a 60% do normal para Junho.

A máxima este domingo não foi além dos 10,7ºC.
Depois do calor de Maio, o inverno parece estar de volta.

De momento, chuva fraca, vento moderado de NE e 7,7ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jun 2012 às 12:45)

Estocolmo com uma temperatura máxima de 6ºC atingiu um novo record no mes de junho

http://www.thelocal.se/41220/20120603/


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2012 às 18:04)

Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoada por cá.
Embora todos até ao momento tenham descarregado sempre ao lado.
A estação de Thrapston segue com 1,3mm hoje, ao passo que Kettering, mesmo aqui ao lado, já vai nos 6mm.

Descargas na última hora:


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2012 às 18:54)

Chove neste momento com bastante intensidade em Thrapston.
E pingos bem grossos.
A Davis daqui regista agora 80mm/h.

17mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2012 às 00:05)

Passei na Dinamarca há uns dias, nesses dias,e rapei um frio do caraças!

As máximas lá rondavam os 11ºC e as mínimas nem sei quanto marcavam.

Era o Junho mais frio na Dinamarca em 40 anos diziam....



Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje temperaturas muito mais agradaveis na Galiza, 19ºC na Coruña ás 16h
> 
> 
> No norte de Europa sigue o frío, Estocolmo ás 16h somente 6ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2012 às 11:52)

Depois da chuvada de ontem a meio da tarde, levantou-se o vento por cá, que continua a soprar moderado a forte.
Rajada de 67,2km/h.

Hoje sigo com 2,5mm e o total mensal vai já em 69,6mm.
O normal para o mês de Junho são 55mm. 

Para já, a temperatura está nos 14ºC, a pressão atmosférica nos 989hPa.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2012 às 03:26)

Céu com poucas nuvens e já bastante claro.
Hoje, devido à ausência de nuvens, reparei que às 2h15 no horizonte norte já se notava que ia amanhecer. 
Entretanto vi agora que nesta altura do ano já não há crepúsculo astronómico aqui. Nos próximos dias a ver se presto atenção para ver se por volta da 0-1h está mesmo escuro ou se a luz já persiste no horizonte a noite toda.

Quanto a temperaturas, está fresquinho.
Sigo com 6,2ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2012 às 20:03)

Consegue-se visualizar descargas a partir desta webcam na cidade de Oradea, Roménia 

http://86.127.119.71/


----------



## FRibeiro (10 Jun 2012 às 21:55)

Boas!
O dia começou nublado e a chuva veio ao meio da tarde. Por volta das 21h chovia de forma moderada. 
De momento não chove, céu muito nublado e 14.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2012 às 09:01)

Fotos do temporal que se abateu sobre o País de Gales, no final da semana passada:





Farol de Porthcawl





Ventos de 112km/h em Poole, Dorset, destruiram um tecto na Sunseeker's Yacht





Ondas bem grandes em Porthleven


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jun 2012 às 22:01)

Na Galiza seguimos com tempo um pouco frío e húmido, pelo de agora a praia tem que esperar. Hoje maxima de 19ºC na Coruña, mas estivemos quase toda a tarde somente com 16ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2012 às 23:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Fotos do temporal que se abateu sobre o País de Gales, no final da semana passada:



Aqui, o vento não chegou com essa intensidade, mas as contastes rajadas de 60km/h foram suficientes para encher tudo de galhos.

Entretanto o dia de hoje foi marcado pela chuva que caiu insistentemente em especial durante a manhã.
Acumulados 22,4mm hoje.
O mês conta já com 93,5mm.

Há água por todo o lado...

Quanto a temperaturas, a máxima de hoje não foi além dos 12,5ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jun 2012 às 11:38)

Espectacular tornado na cidade de Venecia






http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/23586-1-grandine-trombe-aria


----------



## AnDré (13 Jun 2012 às 15:34)

Por East Midlands mais uma mínima que de verão nada teve: 3,2ºC.

Agora o céu segue muito nublado e a temperatura está amenamente nos 16ºC.


----------



## duero (13 Jun 2012 às 23:10)

En LEÓN la máxima ha sido de 20ºC y la mínima ha sido de 3ºC.

En SALAMANCA (90 kms a la frontera portuguesa) la máxima ha sido de 26ºC y la mínima ha sido de 4ºC.


----------



## duero (13 Jun 2012 às 23:16)

En PUEBLA DE SANABRIA la mínima ha sido de -1'4ºC.

En ALCAÑICES ( pueblo fronterizo con Portugal ) la mínima ha sido de 3'9ºC.


----------



## duero (13 Jun 2012 às 23:18)

En NAVASFRÍAS (pueblo fronterizo con Portugal) la mínima ha sido de 1'9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2012 às 15:30)

Manhã de sol por cá, mas tem estado a encobrir progressivamente.
Aproxima-se uma nova depressão que vem com muito bom aspecto.

O vento tem estado a soprar moderado de SE, e a temperatura mantém-se amena na casa dos 18ºC.

Imagem de satélite actual:


----------



## duero (14 Jun 2012 às 17:29)

MÍNIMAS PREVISTAS PARA EL JUEVES.






MÍNIMAS PREVISTAS PARA EL VIERNES


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2012 às 11:50)

Por cá a chuva chegou ontem depois de jantar, mas foi entre as 2h e as 2h30 da manhã que choveu particularmente com intensidade. Cerca de uns 8mm nesse espaço de tempo.

Agora sigo com trovoada de uma célula que está a passar aqui de raspão.
Mas que já rendeu 2 bons estoiros. 

A temperatura está nos 14,4ºC.

As previsões para a tarde são animadoras:

MetOffice:


> Sunny spells for some but strong winds bringing scattered heavy showers to much of England and Wales, with hail and thunder likely.



Extofex


> A level 1 was issued for parts of United Kingdom mainly for isolated large hail, strong to isolated severe wind gusts and an isolated tornado event.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2012 às 11:57)

Muitísimo calor no sul da Rusia Europea:

Divnoe 41,4°C, Alexandrov-Gaj 41,3°C, Jaskul 41,1°C, Verhnij Baskuncak 40,7°C, Krasnyi Kut 40,4°C, Budennovsk 40,0°C, Gigant 39,7°C.


----------



## geoair.pt (15 Jun 2012 às 17:34)

Bem que tempestade em Donetsk, levando à interrupção do jogo em a ucrânia e a frança do euro2012


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2012 às 17:36)

geoair.pt disse:


> Bem que tempestade em Donetsk, levando à interrupção do jogo em a ucrânia e a frança do euro2012



Mesmo, os raios sucedem-se a torto e a direito!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2012 às 17:37)

Aquela região nesta altura do ano ferve a torto e a direito em trovoadas só acabam quase quando chegar a neve.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Jun 2012 às 17:39)

Impressionante! Já viram o satélite? Parece-me um Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala, com Donetsk (quadrado amarelo) no meio 

Abraço

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/donetsk.png/


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2012 às 18:03)

Incrível mesmo, a quantidade de chuva e de relâmpagos, ainda por cima transmitidos em câmara lenta, muito bom! 

Cá fica a responsável por isto tudo:


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2012 às 18:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Incrível mesmo, a quantidade de chuva e de relâmpagos, ainda por cima transmitidos em câmara lenta, muito bom!
> 
> Cá fica a responsável por isto tudo:



Mesmo espetacular, mas já não chove em Donetsk há algum tempo, o jogo já foi inclusivamente reatado.


----------



## Cenomaniano (15 Jun 2012 às 19:05)




----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2012 às 19:15)

Algumas fotos tiradas no Donbass Arena durante a tempestade:












Esta já no fim da tempestade, está qualquer coisa de divinal:


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2012 às 22:09)

Hoje aínda mais calor em Rusia:
Aleksandrov-Gaj +42.0°C, Verhnij Baskuncak +41.5°C, Krasnyj Kut +40.4°C e Volgograd +40.1°C. Em Kazakhstan, Taipak +43.6°C.

Poderá a península ibérica superar esses dados neste verao? Ja veremos.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jun 2012 às 15:36)

Boas

A cobertura de neve começa a desaparecer rapidamente.






Rifugio Bella Vista - Igloo!


----------



## Pek (17 Jun 2012 às 02:49)

Algo parecido a una galerna generó el pasado día 12 de junio una especie de "tormenta" de polvo y arena en Barcelona (polvo y arena de las playas, claro) que dejó algunas imágenes interesantes:






Mirando al sur, remolino en el mar justo delante del hotel Vela. Israel Blasco (@blamu21) envía esta foto al diario La Vanguardia por twitter:






http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...oso-fenomeno-atmosferico-ante-hotel-vela.html





Éste está grabado desde "dentro" y desde casi el principio del fenómeno. Se ve lo rápido que llega y lo rápido que pasa "lo peor" (cuando empiezan a volar hamacas de la playa y tal):






Explicaciones del fenómeno aquí: 
http://foro.tiempo.com/tormenta-de-arena-en-barcelona-t138014.0.html;msg2970930#msg2970930
aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/tormenta-de-arena-en-barcelona-t138014.0.html;msg2971097#msg2971097
aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/tormenta-de-arena-en-barcelona-t138014.0.html;msg2972117#msg2972117
y aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/tormenta-de-arena-en-barcelona-t138014.0.html;msg2972147#msg2972147


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2012 às 15:48)

Por East Midlands, estamos com um domingo (dia do pai por cá) ameno.
18ºC e 65% de humidade relativa.
A manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos que agora se estão a tornar pouco frequentes.

2mm acumulados hoje.
118,9mm acumulados este mês. (O normal seriam 55mm).


----------



## FRibeiro (18 Jun 2012 às 22:19)

As condições climatéricas estiveram bastante instáveis esta noite na França, devido à passagem de um MCS.
Acordei às 4h com bastante trovoada, flash's a cada 5seg e uma intensa chuvada, que segundo algumas estações meteo parisienses chegou aos 240mm/h o rain-rate, tendo acumulado cerca de 22mm. Foram 10min de grande intensidade, mas tendo durado no total à volta de 1h/1h30m.
O dia foi de céu maioritariamente nublado e assim continua, 13.4ºC
Deixo aqui uma imagem de satélite, embora seja já das 6h locais, foi a melhor imagem que encontrei.






Deixo aqui um site de uma foto excepcional do "monstro"  :up:

http://www.infoclimat.fr/photolive-...l-.html?&order=DESC&date_type=dh_prise#photo6


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jun 2012 às 23:22)

FRibeiro disse:


> As condições climatéricas estiveram bastante instáveis esta noite na França, devido à passagem de um MCS.



Auch, calinada, climatéricas não existe 

Querias dizer, condições meteorológicas ou estado de tempo é período de 24h no qual ocorrem os fenómenos meteorológicos.


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2012 às 17:44)

Mayo, extremadamente cálido y muy seco

Según AEMET, este pasado mayo ha sido el cuarto mes de mayo más cálido desde 1960 en España. Además ha resultado muy seco, con unos registros de precipitaciones que se han quedado un 40% por debajo de lo normal para el mes.











Fuente: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2012/06/climaticomayo2012


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2012 às 18:03)

Ayer por la tarde-noche crecieron buenos y potentes "hongos" en zonas nororientales de Iberia y el norte de África:











Una explosión convectiva realmente llamativa






En la localidad de Muniesa (Teruel) "el bicho" dejó unos 54 mm de precipitación en no demasiado tiempo y provocó rachas de viento de hasta 103 km/h





















Hoy están en nivel de riesgo naranja (riesgo importante) por lluvias y tormentas unas cuantas comarcas de la mitad oriental peninsular:


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2012 às 22:50)

Tal y como se preveía, hoy tenemos repetición de la jugada:


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2012 às 13:17)

Parece que ayer una supercélula pasó por la ciudad de Albacete y AlbaLlionmeteo, forero de meteored, lo vivió en directo. Hizo alguna foto y grabó un pequeño video (no os lo perdáis, el final es impresionante  )

Primera imagen en que se aprecia perfectamente la rotación de la nube:











Destrozos:






Y el espectacular video. No os perdáis la última parte. El final es BRUTALl!!! Lástima que no sea un poco más largo:



El forero registró en su Davis de Meteoclimatic intensidades de precipitación máximas de 473 mm/h, 20 mm de precipitación en 8 minutos, caídas de temperatura de 8 ºC en 6-7 minutos y una racha máxima de viento de 109 km/h. A falta de los datos definitivos de AEMET, esto es lo que hay (cuenta el forero que en el observatorio de AEMET de Albacete-Los Llanos le confirmaron que la racha máxima de viento de ayer fue de 74 nudos (133,2 km/h); no obstante esa información yo no la he visto publicada en los resúmenes. Veremos.

Os dejo el enlace al reportaje y los comentarios:

http://foro.tiempo.com/impresionant...percelula-en-albacete-19062012-t138075.0.html

Más vídeos:






Foto de la llegada de la supercélula a Albacete (https://twitter.com/BorjaPardo11)






Más información:

http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/v...tc/atencion-albacete-ahora-mismo!!!!!!!!!!!!/

Sin palabras


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 14:44)

De facto White hell, grande tempestade. 
Boa reportagem amigo Pek!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2012 às 14:55)

Pek disse:


> Welcome to White Hell in Albacete      - YouTube



Muito bom, os comentários então  excelente evento.


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2012 às 15:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito bom, os comentários então  excelente evento.



 Es verdad! Es un cachondo el tío


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jun 2012 às 16:26)

Bem Pek, esses vídeos de Albacete são fantásticos, mas os comentários também são fantásticos (noutro sentido ).


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 20:11)

Impressionante esta célula sobre a Áustria:


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jun 2012 às 22:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante esta célula sobre a Áustria:



Imagem espetacular!
Entretanto, a minha tia, neste momento em Milão, queixa-se de temperaturas à volta dos 40ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2012 às 22:39)

Na Galiza sigo com temperaturas bem frías para a época. Hoje as máximas foram:

A Coruña aeroporto 18.8ºC
Santiago aeroporto 16.3ºC
Vigo aeroporto 16.8ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jun 2012 às 22:44)

42.6ºC em Usini, ilha de Sardenha, Italia. É a temperatura mais alta ate agora em Europa, supera os 42ºC da semana pasada em Aleksandrov-Gaj (Rusia).


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2012 às 15:43)

Por East Midlands, UK, continuamos em tempo de inicio de primavera.
Temperatura nos 14ºC e chuviscos.

4,1mm acumulados hoje.
151,6mm acumulados este mês. O triplo do que é normal!


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2012 às 03:20)

Madrugada de muita chuva por cá.
5,8mm  para já, mas com um rain rate actual de 10mm/h.

Temperatura nos 11C e pressão em queda.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jun 2012 às 20:27)

Hoje muito por cima dos 40ºC no sul de Espanha


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jun 2012 às 19:38)

Aquí na Coruña hoje temos névoa densa.

No resto do país, temperaturas quentes, aínda que as nuvens impediram maiores temperaturas em Andalucía. Aínda assim mais de 40ºC nos vales do Guadiana e Tajo (Tejo). Madrid 38.4ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2012 às 16:13)

Andujar, sem nuvens, quase 45ºC. Em Sevilla com nuvens somente 41ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2012 às 19:18)

Top 10 hoje






Ademais
Madrid 39ºC
Salamanca 39ºC
Valladolid 39ºC
Zamora 39ºC

Na Galiza, Ourense tambem 39ºC

Edito: Madrid 40ºC na última actualizaçao!!!


----------



## irpsit (27 Jun 2012 às 19:47)

Após vários dias de verão, o que na Islândia dá mínimas de 10ºC e máximas de 20ºC (não mais), hoje tive um dia frio e chuvoso, e inclusivé trovoada, o que é bastante raro na Islândia.

Sigo agora com 10ºC após máxima de 13ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2012 às 08:06)

Por East Midlands, os últimos dois dias também foram de verão. Não tanto pelas máximas de 23ºC, pois tem-se mantido o céu encoberto, nem pela ausencia de precipitação, que hoje vai nos 3,3mm, mas pela acentuada subida da temperatura mínima.

Até então a mínima tem descido sempre aos 10ºC (ou mesmo abaixo disso), mas nos últimos dois dias disparou para a casa dos 16ºC.

Ontem a mínima foi de 16,4ºC e hoje de 16,1ºC.
O vento tem-se mantido fraco e a humidade relativa do ar sempre em valores superiores a 73%. 

A razão disso são as elevadas temperaturas que se fazem sentir aos 850hPa.
Logo à noite a temperatura em altitude já deverá descer e com ela descerão também as temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2012 às 11:31)

Enorme célula para os lados de Birmingham neste momento:






Descargas eléctricas registadas das 10 às 11h. (Intervalos de 5min, sendo que o laranja corresponde ao período das 10h55 às 11h00).






Por aqui, tem estado a encobrir.
A temperatura está nos 24,4ºC e a humidade nos 75%. Tropical!


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2012 às 18:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje muito por cima dos 40ºC no sul de Espanha



Qual é o link desse site?


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Jun 2012 às 21:11)

homem do mar disse:


> Qual é o link desse site?




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img


Hoje aínda por cima dos 40ºC. Molina de Segura (Murcia) 42.5ºC
Ontem Bilbao 36ºC, Santander 35ºC e inclusiva calor na habitualmente temperada Asturias: Oviedo 35ºC.

Na minha cidade, A Coruña, estivemos toda a semana con névoas, hoje ja nao, mas temos nubes, ainda que sem chuva.


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Jun 2012 às 22:18)

Boas!
Finalmente um dia de calor....De manhã o céu estava nublado e ainda chegou a chover por volta das 11h. Mas de tarde o sol apareceu, e a temperatura continuou a subir. As trovadas andaram perto (+/- 80km), mas não chegaram cá.
Actualmente sigo ainda com 24.7ºC 

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Min.: 17.9ºC

Temp. Máx.: 31.5ºC


----------



## stormy (29 Jun 2012 às 17:01)

Boas.
Segundo o GFS12z, uma nova situação de tempo severo poderá afectar o terço leste da Peninsula já a partir de amanhã á tarde, mas essencialmente no dia de Domingo.








Situação similar á que originou a supercélula de Albacete há umas semanas...


Já agora, sugiro que se crie um tópico unicamente focado em Espanha, já que temos bastantes Espanhóis aqui no forum...um pouco á semelhança do tópico que temos do Brasil.
Assim os nossos "irmãos" ibéricos poderão partilhar nele fotos e resumos de situações Meteorologicas mais relevantes..
O que acham?


----------



## Lightning (30 Jun 2012 às 14:26)

Cuidado pessoal da Espanha e Alemanha. E não só. Há já bastante tempo que eu não via o 3. 







Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 30 Jun 2012 06:00 to Sun 01 Jul 2012 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 30 Jun 2012 09:45
*
A level 3 was issued for NE France, SW to NE Germany mainly for very large hail, widespread severe wind gusts.

A level 2 was issued for NE France, Germany and Poland mainly for (very) large hail, severe wind gusts and some chance of tornadoes.

A level 1 was forecast for S France as well as parts of Poland, Czechia, Slovakia and Austtria mainly for large hail.*

SYNOPSIS

A mostly cloudless frontal boundary lies almost stationary across France, Germany and Poland. Over France it is associated with clouds and LCL heights below 1000m and more under the influence of cold air advection, whereas over Germany and Poland warm humid air (14 g/kg near the surface) is advected into the region. Very steep lapse rates coming from Africa and föhn effects of the Alps and Pyrenees cover the area and crreate large MLCAPE values, from 1000 J/kg over S France, to over 2000 J/kg MLCAPE over S Germany, solidly supported by multiple models.
SInce the airmass is initially somewhat capped for mixed 1000m layer parcels, most likely afternoon intiation of storms will be central/northeastern France and Poland as indicated by model precipitation. Vertical deep layer wind shear (15-30 m/s) is supportive of supercells over a large area. Then followed by initiation along the north side of the Alps, moving off northeastward, building into a large MCS or MCC, which keeps being fed by a nocturnal jet tapping from a large body of surface-based CAPE throughout the night.

DISCUSSION

...northeastern France, Germany and western Poland...

Initiation will initially be hesitating, but large rounded hodographs combined with solid CAPE can support long-lived supercells while strong cold pools owing to evaporational cooling (delta-theta-e greater than 20 degrees) can set off rapid upscale growth into mixed multicell/supercell clusters. Storm-relative helicity should reach 200 m2/s2 over a large area, some models produce values of 350 m2/s2 closer to the front (France and more northwest in Germany). Together with relatively high cloud bases (broad updrafts and little warm rain production) and CAPE density well increasing with height, very large hail is likely over southern and central Germany. Supercells and high delta-theta-e support severe/extreme micro/macro downburst potential. The widespread hail and gust potential will organize more into one MCS as the night falls, with Hirlam indicating also 10-15 m/s 0-1 km shear vectors which support bow echoes as well as an isolated tornado. A derecho event (widespread extreme wind gusts) is a possibility as the system organizes over eastern Germany, possibly supported into Poland by rich boundary layer-based instability even through the night. On the other hand, Corfidi MCS motion vectors will be rather parallel to the front and low to mid level wind speed seems to remain below 25 m/s.The hodographs are supportive of a southward-building asymmetric MCS rather than a fast forward moving squall line. However, it builds into excellent instability.
The well beyond marginal, richly overlapping signals, mainly for very large hail, and dramatic simulations by LAMs are supportive of a level 3, but if negative factors appear (e.g. in 12Z soundings) a modification will be issued. We stayed with level 2 over France (lower cloud base, narrower CAPE zone) and Poland.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jul 2012 às 14:54)

Nao somente Cordoba, Andujar e Montoro atingiram os 44ºC, tambem Alcantarilla (perto de Murcia) 44.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2012 às 15:18)

*Espanha: Fumo e cinza invadem Valência*


euronewspt

*Alemanha: relâmpago mata três mulheres e deixa outra em estado grave*


euronewspt


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2012 às 23:17)

Por cá o fim do dia segue com chuviscos.
Ontem o céu manteve-se encoberto o dia todo e hoje foi a mesma coisa.

A morrinha cai, cai, mas pouco acumula.
2,0mm hoje e 1,6mm ontem.

A temperatura está nos 16ºC.
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jul 2012 às 17:10)

Hoje temos tempo humido e um pouco frío no noroeste de Espanha. Mais parece outono que verao.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2012 às 16:15)

Boa tarde,
Imagens do circuito de Sachsenring, grande prémio da Alemanha de motogp:













http://www.motogp.com


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2012 às 18:16)

Forte aguaceiro aqui!

Há 7min, uma funnel cloud!






Edit (18h20): 6mm nos últimos 4 minutos. Já está a diminuir a intensidade da precipitação.
A davis daqui registou um rain rate máximo de *261,4mm/h*!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2012 às 15:16)

*Chega a 150 número de mortos por causa de inundações na Rússia*

Os serviços de resgate localizaram até agora 150 corpos no sul da Rússia, no litoral do Mar Negro, em decorrência de inundações sem precedentes causadas por fortes chuvas que arrasaram milhares de casas na região de Krasnodar neste sábado, informaram as autoridades do país.
Milhares de casas foram destruídas e a maioria das mortes foi registrada em Krymsk, onde as equipes de socorro resgataram 139 corpos, informou à Agência Efe o Ministério de Situações de Emergências de Krasnodar. A tragédia afeta três municípios da comarca de Kuban. Nos hospitais da região, foram atendidas pelo menos 360 pessoas, das quais 97 foram internadas.
Outras 11 pessoas morreram em Novorossiysk, cidade portuária no Mar Negro. Duas pessoas se afogaram, enquanto as outras nove vítimas morreram no distrito balneário de Gelendzhik - cinco delas foram eletrocutadas devido à queda de um cabo de energia sobre a rua por onde transitavam quando chovia.
O Comitê de Instrução (CI) russo anunciou à imprensa que abriu neste domingo uma investigação penal sobre "morte causada a duas ou mais pessoas por distração". "Oitenta investigadores inspecionam o local da catástrofe para estabelecer os danos ocasionados a 4,5 mil prédios no município de Krymsk", informou um porta-voz do CI. O presidente russo, Vladimir Putin, que chegou neste sábado à região do acidente, orientou as autoridades municipais e regionais a cooperarem com os investigadores para esclarecer as circunstâncias que causaram a morte de tantas pessoas. O líder russo se perguntou se as autoridades competentes fizeram tudo que era possível para alertar a população sobre os riscos que a área corria.
"A investigação penal estudará do ponto de vista jurídico as atuações dos órgãos aos quais compete a prevenção de emergências e sua preparação para eliminar os danos de uma catástrofe meteorológica", assinala o site oficial do CI. Milhares de pessoas perderam tudo em algumas horas e o balneário de Gelendzhik sofreu as maiores enchentes de sua história. O Ministério de Emergências indicou que "mais de 5,2 mil casas de Krymsk e Gelendzhik habitadas por 26.475 pessoas, entre elas 6.330 crianças", ficaram embaixo da água. Algumas famílias foram realojadas em acampamentos instalados pelo governo regional de Krasnodar, enquanto mais de 2,8 mil pessoas foram evacuadas da região.
Segundo um comunicado do Ministério emitido neste domingo, "mais de 12,7 mil pessoas sofreram as consequências" da tragédia. O governador de Krasnodar declarou dia de luto regional para esta segunda-feira, 9 de julho, e lembrou que nem a tragédia de 2002, na qual morreram 62 pessoas, pode ser comparada à catástrofe natural que atingiu Kuban.
Há dez anos, em junho de 2002, inundações históricas tiraram dezenas de vidas na cidade de Krymsk, o que foi recordado neste domingo por partidos da oposição para pedir responsabilidades às autoridades da região.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2012 às 15:34)

*Latest Breaking news: 152 killed as tsunami-like flood hits southern Russia*


SuperChubbzy

*Video of Deadly Flood in Southern Russia*


247aroundtheworld

*Supervivientes de las inundaciones en Rusia a RT:
"el agua subió tres metros"*


ActualidadRT


----------



## irpsit (10 Jul 2012 às 08:50)

O verão tem tido as suas temperaturas normais de máximas a rondar os 18ºC e mínimas a rondar os 12ºC.

No entanto, esta noite, com céu limpo e vento de norte, a mínima registou um valor de apenas 3ºC, o que deve ser a mínima mais baixa que até agora experienciei em Julho. Mas não é raro uma mínima destas.


----------



## stormy (11 Jul 2012 às 15:11)

Boas, estou por Viena, e cá estarei nos proximos 5 dias.
Por agora 26.8°C com céu muito nublado por cumulus e TCU´s com alguns cumulunimbus no horizonte.
Nas proximas horas espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo devido á passagem de uma frente complexa e ondulada...chuva forte e alguma trovoada deverao ser a minha companhia no inicio desta noite

Para os proximos dias infelizmente espera-se tempo frio, com minimas abaixo dos 10°C e maximas na ordem dos 20°C...no entanto com a possibilidade de ocorrencia de aguaceiros durante a tarde  já que o aquecimento diurno da camada superficial deverá gerar  instabilidade devido á permanencia do ar frio em niveis mais elevados.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2012 às 01:55)

Por East Midlands foi mais um dia de aguaceiros!
Ao final dos primeiros 11 dias do mês de Julho, apenas no dia 1 não ocorreu precipitação.
Os aguaceiros têm incidido especialmente durante a tarde.
Apesar de tudo, ainda não dei conta de trovoada.

Arco-íris às 21h00 do dia 11, de um aguaceiro que passou a sul. A cortina de chuva era de tal maneira intensa que provocou aquela cor intensa na base do arco. 






Ontem a precipitação ficou-se pelos 6,1mm.
E o mês de Julho segue já com 54,1mm. (O normal para Julho aqui são 45mm).


Sobre o mês de Junho, no MetOffice pode-se ler o seguinte:



> It was the wettest June across the UK in the series from 1910 (wetter than June 2007), and the equal-wettest June in the England and Wales series from 1766 (shared with June 1860).



Onde vivo, a davis acumulou em Junho 167,4mm (o normal para Junho são 54,6mm).


----------



## Norther (12 Jul 2012 às 10:45)

Esta a ser bem chuvoso nas Ilhas Britânicas, AnDré e como é sentir um verão assim? Penso que se acontece-se por cá os portugueses ficavam muito deprimidos eh


----------



## Norther (12 Jul 2012 às 15:54)

Assim vai a nossa Europa, um verão na maioria dos países ameno e com muita conectividade


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2012 às 00:24)

Norther disse:


> Esta a ser bem chuvoso nas Ilhas Britânicas, AnDré e como é sentir um verão assim? Penso que se acontece-se por cá os portugueses ficavam muito deprimidos eh



Para dizer a verdade, sinto que parei no tempo, algures em Abril. Abril, águas mil. 

Quanto a temperatura, como estou a trabalhar não me faz grande diferença que esteja frio ou calor. Até prefiro assim.
Aqui, na região onde estou, há a vantagem de não haver quase vento nenhum. Portanto, ainda há dois dias à noite estava com 14ºC e andava bem na rua de tshirt. Em Caneças (Odivelas), estava mais 1ºC que aqui, mas com uma nortada forte. Os meus amigos de casaco a perguntarem-me pelo verão e eu aqui de tshirt. 

De reforçar que desde que cá cheguei (Março) ando sempre de tshirt ou pólo. As temperaturas nos edifícios rondam os 25ºC. Trouxe roupa de inverno que nunca vesti. Em contra-partida já comprei uma dezena de tshirts/pólos.

-------------

Quanto ao tempo, vai chovendo certinho, apesar de durante o dia até ter estado sol.
De momento 13,1ºC e 1,8mm/h de rain rate.

A pressão vai em queda 1003,2hPa de momento.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jul 2012 às 09:15)

Aqui o verão ainda vai pior: soalheiro mas frio e ventoso.

Se bem que as máximas atinjam frequentemente os 20ºC (e ontem 22ºC) durante a noite chegam aos 5-10ºC, e anteontem atingi somente *+2ºC* de mínima! Adorei esta amplitude térmica, já que estou numa ilha. No interior, as mínimas atingiram alguns graus negativos.

Se chove, fica o dia todo entre os 10 e 14ºC.

como é que os portugueses viveriam um verão assim?

passo o verão sempre com o casaco de inverno...





AnDré disse:


> Para dizer a verdade, sinto que parei no tempo, algures em Abril. Abril, águas mil.
> 
> Quanto a temperatura, como estou a trabalhar não me faz grande diferença que esteja frio ou calor. Até prefiro assim.
> Aqui, na região onde estou, há a vantagem de não haver quase vento nenhum. Portanto, ainda há dois dias à noite estava com 14ºC e andava bem na rua de tshirt. Em Caneças (Odivelas), estava mais 1ºC que aqui, mas com uma nortada forte. Os meus amigos de casaco a perguntarem-me pelo verão e eu aqui de tshirt.
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jul 2012 às 15:49)

Na Galiza tambem temos tempo mais frio e húmido do normal, o mes de julho até agora esta a ser horrivel, com muita nubosidade e sem posibilidade de ir a praia pela pouca temperatura. Todos os anos ha alguns días fríos e com chuva, mas o habitual é bo tempo nesta época do ano. 

Hoje chuva e 19ºC ás 16h.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jul 2012 às 16:09)

Onda de calor em Italia, em particular em Sicilia, 43.6ºC em Catenanuova

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/23902-1-punte-di-44-gradi-clima-infuocato-in-sicilia


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2012 às 19:54)

Por cá aproxima-se uma pequena linha de instabilidade que me parece estar já em fase de dissipação.
O facto do céu estar forrado por nuvens baixas não me permite ver grande coisa.
Mas neste momento o vento sopra moderado de leste. (Esteve fraco a nulo o dia todo).







Durante a noite, a chuva rendeu 13,7mm.


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jul 2012 às 20:55)

Hoje o vento do oeste fez subir muito as temperaturas na regiao de Valencia.


----------



## stormy (13 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

Por Viena temos estado a ser influenciados pela passagem de sucessivas perturbacoes associadas á depressao que se encontra no NW Europeu.

Hoje a maxima rondou os 17-18°C e a minima os 14°C com chuva o dia todo e céu encoberto.
Nao se nota muito frio dado que o vento está fraco e a humidade elevada.


----------



## Pirata (14 Jul 2012 às 10:15)

Norther disse:


> Esta a ser bem chuvoso nas Ilhas Britânicas, AnDré e como é sentir um verão assim? Penso que se acontece-se por cá os portugueses ficavam muito deprimidos eh



Ate que enfim! ha 3 anos que nao chove quase nada de geito aqui em east anglia o que obrigou as autoridades este ano a banir o uso de agua pa regar jardins e carros. Bemvinda chuva!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2012 às 18:02)

*Polónia: tornados ... *

Reportagem em polaco

Reportagem em português (tradução via google)


patryk baq


Flaijers


JokiChannel


LordVader616


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2012 às 21:32)

*Tornados devastam zonas florestais no norte da Polónia*


euronewspt


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jul 2012 às 12:41)

O calor volta a Espanha. Ontem mais de 40ºC em Andujar.


----------



## Norther (17 Jul 2012 às 14:36)

Europa quente a Sul e fresca a Norte


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jul 2012 às 19:18)

Hoje um día espetacular na Coruña, as praias cheias de gente e temperatura acima dos 30ºc em quase toda Galicia.
Mas a noticia em Espanha é as altas temperaturas nas ilhas Canarias, quase 44ºC pelo día e mínimas de 33ºC pela noite


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2012 às 04:07)

Ao contrário do que se passa em Portugal continental e na ilha da Madeira (desde já o meu abraço solidário para quem está a sofrer com os incêndios), por cá a tarde terminou com uma valente trovoada e um aguaceiro forte!
O dia terminou com 8,4mm acumulados, e o mês segue com 98,0mm acumulados.
Mais do dobro do que é normal para Julho.

De momento, o céu encontra-se limpo e estão 11,8ºC.


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2012 às 21:05)

A situação no Atlântico está prestes a mudar.

A situação que colocava a jet stream a entrar continuamente pelo Reino Unido e depois norte da Europa central, vai agora mudar. Isso significa que o Reino Unido, Holanda, Alemanha podem contar com bom tempo agora. Após semanas de precipitação intensa e até recorde.

A jet stream vai deslocar-se a norte, através da Islândia e criar uma situação de intensa NAO positivo (intensa depressão no Atlântico norte). É prevista uma verdadeira tempestade polar de 965mb para o fim de semana passando a sul da Islândia. Relativamente invulgar para esta época do ano. A pressão por outro lado deverá atingir cerca de 1030mb entre Inglaterra e França! Vamos a ver se os modelos cumprem esta previsão rara.

Isso deverá puxar imenso vento de sudeste no Reino Unido e em Portugal, o que vai levar pelo menos a anormais temperaturas elevadas, e tempo geralmente seco e quente nestes países.

Creio que começa a desenhar-se uma situação ideal para uma onda de calor bastante significativa em Portugal, Espanha, Reino Unido e França! Isto para mim até poderia dar uma onda de calor de valores quase recordes.

Para já sigo com tempo cinzento e calmo e +13ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jul 2012 às 21:06)

Preguntam neste foro francés pelo clima de Portugal

http://forums.infoclimat.fr/forum/44-europe-du-sud/


----------



## irpsit (21 Jul 2012 às 09:23)

Amanheci com céu limpo e a mínima mais baixa deste verão. Apenas +1.5ºC!
As máximas têm rondado entre os 13 e os 20ºC, dependendo do quanto aquece durante o dia.

Mas logo vamos ter a primeira tempestade deste que começou o verão. 
Com a jet stream a mover-se do Reino Unido para aqui, o resto do verão promete ser chuvoso e mais ventoso.

A pressão da dita cuja que se aproxima, é de cerca de 964mb. Bastante baixa para uma tempestade em Julho. Agora sigo com a calma antes da tempestade.


----------



## irpsit (21 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Aqui já sigo com algum vento, mas nada de extraordinário. Vento moderado e algumas rajadas, já choveu bastante. Rajada máxima é só 60km/h. Mas começa a aumentar.

Mas junto à costa e numa montanha aqui perto a rajada máxima registou em ambas as estações 126km/h, e numa delas o vento já sopra com contínuos 111km/h. Ou seja, o vento adquiriu velocidade de tempestade tropical.

A pressão desceu desde 995 de ontem, até 970mb neste momento.

As temperaturas quase todas à volta dos 10ºC, e a precipitação não é nada doutro mundo. Mas o dia está interessante, desde a manhã soalheira e gelada até a este final de tarde ventoso e chuvoso.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

*Incêndios varrem sul da Eurpa*

ILHAS CANÁRIAS, ATENAS e ILHA DA MADEIRA - Incêndios que atingem diversos pontos na Europa obrigaram moradores a deixarem suas casas nesta semana. As chamas atingiram áreas de plantio e até o telhado de residências, causando pânico na população. O ar seco, fortes ventos e altas temperaturas dificultam o trabalho dos bombeiros.
O fogo atingiu as regiões de Cortes de Pallás e Andilla, ambas na província de Valência, no leste da Espanha. As chamas cobriram uma área de 52.500 hectares, afetando 22 municípios. O ministro da Agricultura, Alimentação e Meio Ambiente do país, Miguel Arias Cañete, pediu ajuda a líderes europeus reunidos em Bruxelas, capital da Bélgica, no último domingo. Segundo documento entregue pela delegação espanhola, o incêndio causou "danos materiais considerados de emergência, que podem totalizar um prejuízo de 90 milhões de euros". Cañete também anunciou sua intenção de pedir auxílio ao Fundo de Solidariedade da União Europeia para catástrofes. Segundo o mesmo documento, uma pessoa morreu e três ficaram feridas.
Nas Ilhas Canárias - território espanhol a noroeste do continente africano - a situação mais alarmante é a de Tenerife, uma das sete ilhas que integram o arquipélago. O fogo - que teve início no domingo e já atingiu 2 mil hectares de florestas, desalojando 2 mil pessoas - já se aproxima da região de Erques, a noroeste do território, para onde devem ser enviados hidroaviões por se tratar de uma área de difícil acesso por terra. Segundo o chefe do serviço técnico florestal de Tenerife, Ventura Machado, a expansão das chamas se deve "a condições de vento desfavoráveis". Já para o diretor do Departamento de Emergências e Segurança do governo das ilhas Canárias, Juan Santana, a situação de Tenerife é alarmante por conta das altas temperaturas, que chegam a 36 graus. Autoridades locais, no entanto, preveem que os principais focos na ilha estarão controlados nos próximos dias.
A ilha de Las Palmas - que também integra o arquipélago das Canárias - é atingido por um incêndio desde segunda-feira. No entanto, a situação já foi estabilizada com uso de trinta caminhões, 500 bombeiros e quatro helicópteros. As chamas atingiram 800 hectares de florestas. O presidente de governo das Ilhas Canárias, Paulino Rivero, disse que o desalojamento de moradores foi realizado como medida de "precaução". Rivero pediu calma aos habitantes das ilhas.
Incêndio na Grécia desafia governo do país - A situação também é preocupante na região de Keratea, ao sul da capital da Grécia, Atenas. Moradores utilizaram mangueiras de jardim e espalharam ramos de árvores na tentativa de controlar as chamas que, espalhadas por fortes ventos, já atingiram telhados de cinco casas de um subúrbio próximo à capital. Moradores da região tiveram que ser desalojados. Segundo as autoridades locais, ninguém ficou ferido. Os verões são muito secos na Grécia. Por isso, incêndios são comuns nesta época do ano. Uma piora da situação poderia representar sério desafio ao governo do país, que tenta cortas gastos para superar a maior crise econômica de sua história.
Logo após ser nomeado como novo chefe do Ministério de Proteção aos Cidadãos, no mês passado, Nikos Dendias afirmara que a Grécia não estava preparada para enfrentar a temporada de incêndios. O país, segundo Dendias, não dispõe de hidroaviões em número suficiente para o combate às chamas - tendo, por isso, já requisitado à Espanha e à Itália o empréstimo de aeronaves.
Os gregos ainda se lembram dos incêndios de 2007, que vitimaram 65 pessoas, atingiram milhares de hectares de florestas e fazendas, destruíram vilas e ameaçaram sítios arqueológicos. Centenas de bombeiros combatem as chamas nesta quinta-feira, com uso de cinco aeronaves e dois helicópteros.
Mangueiras de jardim e vassouras no combate às chamas na Ilha da Madeira - Um incêndio também atinge áreas de florestas na Ilha da Madeira. Pessoas que residem em Funchal - cidade mais populosa fora do território continental de Portugal, com quase 1,5 milhão de habitantes *(irra, que exagero.  )* -, em bairros próximos às regiões de florestas, fugiram desesperadas após as chamas atingirem um número ainda desconhecido de casas.
Imagens de TV mostraram moradores da cidade usando mangueiras de jardim para conter as chamas, além de vassouras para apagar o fogo que atingia os telhados de algumas residências. A agência oficial de notícias "Lusa" informou que 14 estudantes foram evacuados de uma escola, nesta quinta-feira, e outras 40 pessoas foram removidas de suas casas.

Fonte: Yahoo Brasil Notícias

*ITÁLIA: Incêndios obrigam à evacuação de hotéis na Sardenha*

A época estival na ilha da Sardenha está a ser abalada por uma série de incêndios florestais. Cerca de 500 pessoas, várias das quais turistas, foram deslocadas nas últimas horas de habitações e hotéis da ilha. Em San Teodoro, quatro bombeiros ficaram feridos depois da explosão de uma cisterna de água. Mais de trinta incêndios afetam neste momento o sul e centro de Itália, assim como a Sicília e a Sardenha.

Fonte: EuroNews

*Incêndios na Croácia*

Os incêndios em Vodice, na Croácia não dão tréguas aos bombeiros. De acordo com as autoridades locais, as condições meteorológicas e geográficas estão a dificultar o combate aos fogos: as temperaturas rondam os 37, 38 graus e vegetação rasteira ajuda a propagação das chamas.
Mesmo com a ajuda de meios aéreos, os bombeiros acreditam que este incêndio vai demorar vários dias a ser extinto.

Fonte: EuroNews


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2012 às 15:31)

​
*Tornado at the Lake of Zurich 21.7.12 17.00*


ugeilinger


----------



## AnDré (23 Jul 2012 às 15:54)

Chegou o verão a East Midlands, UK! 

Ontem, céu limpo e máxima de 23,9ºC.
Hoje, céu limpo e máxima de 27,0ºC.

Agora sigo com 26,7ºC.

Para amanhã é esperada uma nova subida da temperatura.


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2012 às 16:19)

Situação complicada no Mediterraneo central devido á presença de uma cut off.
Condições de instabilidade significativa preduram desde ontem, e mater-se-hão nos proximos 2/3 dias.

Poderão ocorrer cheias rápidas, granizo, ventos fortes e mesmo algum tornado.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2012 às 16:24)

Gerofil disse:


> ​*Tornado at the Lake of Zurich 21.7.12 17.00*



Tem mais aspecto de tromba de água do que tornado...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jul 2012 às 16:12)

Céu limpo e máxima do ano por cá. *29,9ºC*!

Agora sigo com 29,1ºC.


----------



## supercell (24 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

Já viram aquela célula em Espanha no Radar do IM? (grande quantidade de precipitação)


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jul 2012 às 21:40)

Fortes tormentas hoje no interior de Galiza, em particular na provincia de Lugo, com 40mm de precipitaçao em Becerrea. Na minha cidade, A Coruña, ceus com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva.


----------



## CptRena (25 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

E parece que a festa ainda continua na provincia de Salamanca assim como em regiões (provincias) adjacentes 






copyright © 2008 EUMETSAT/IM





copyright © 2008 IM





© AEMET


----------



## supercell (25 Jul 2012 às 21:50)

É mesmo, e nós aqui sem nada.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jul 2012 às 01:24)

Por aqui sigo com um verão relativamente normal, temperatura normal. A máxima hoje foi 15ºC, a mínima 7ºC, e o sol alternou com aguaceiros algo fortes.

Mas o meu destaque hoje vai para a onda de calor na Gronelândia. Onde as normais lá são ainda menores que cá (maximas devem rondar 10ºC) e neste momento atingem diariamente os quase 20ºC há já mais de duas semanas.

Não espanta que o degelo lá esteja mais intenso que o normal.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2012 às 02:03)

Por East Midlands tive mais um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e temperaturas de verão.

Máximas dos últimos dias:
Dia 23: 27,1ºC
Dia 24: 29,9ºC
Dia 25: 29,9ºC
Dia 26: 27,3ºC

Apesar das altas temperaturas, o mês de Julho, pelo menos aqui ainda segue com uma anomalia de -0,6ºC, resultante a frescura da primeira quinzena do mês.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2012 às 11:06)

Depois do calor, veio a trovoada. 

Começou a trovejar à hora de almoço, mas com os aguaceiros a passarem sempre ao lado.
Por volta da hora de jantar um bom aguaceiro, com direito a trovoada e granizo, abateu-se sobre a região. 

Em Thrapston, o acumulado foi de 9,7mm.


Para hoje estão previstos mais aguaceiros e possibilidades de trovoada.
Para já sigo com 0,3mm de um aguaceiro que caiu há pouco.
A temperatura segue fresca. 15,2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Ontem foi quente no leste da península ibérica, 43ºC na provincia de Murcia


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Ago 2012 às 10:40)

Ontem 2 de agosto aínda mais quente, quase 44ºC na provincia de Málaga


----------



## amando96 (3 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

Alguém sabe de algum fogo pelos lados a Oeste de Faro hoje à tarde? vi o que me parecia ser uma camada de fumo, mas não tenho certezas.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Ago 2012 às 16:00)

Chove na Galiza, na minha cidade (A Coruña) tivemos os últimos 15 días sem chuva, pelo que o campo tem necessidade de agua . Hoje e amanha sem praia.


----------



## ruben.uria (6 Ago 2012 às 06:22)

Bom Dia a todos 

Este é o meu primeiro post, e espero poder contribiur, de alguma maneira, para o Forum! 
Neste momento sigo com 17 Graus, Céu muito Nublado.
Chuveu bastante durante a Noite de ontem, e as Previsões apontam para mais Chuva para o Dia de Hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2012 às 19:22)

Em Gales nos últimos 30 días, choveu todos os días 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=03305&ano=2012&mes=8&day=7&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Os galegos e os portugueses do norte queixamonos do mal tempo, porque temos uns poucos días de chuva no verao


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2012 às 20:47)

Tempo quente nalgumas capitais europeias:

Podgorica (Montenegro) - 43.9ºC
Bucareste (Roménia) - 40.6ºC
Atenas (Grécia) - 40.6ºC
Skopje (Macedónia) - 40.6ºC
Roma (Itália) - 39.4ºC
Chisinau (Moldávia) - 39.2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2012 às 22:10)

Skizzo disse:


> Tempo quente nalgumas capitais europeias:
> 
> Podgorica (Montenegro) - 43.9ºC
> Bucareste (Roménia) - 40.6ºC
> ...



Os 43.9ºC de Podgorica sao impressionantes, perto do record nacional de Montenegro, e a temperatura mais alta numa capital europea nos últimos anos.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2012 às 22:37)

Skizzo disse:


> *Tempo quente nalgumas capitais europeias*



Este tempo quente no sudeste da Europa já se arrasta desde o início de Julho, com *quase* todos os dias a superar os 42/43 ºC de temperaturas máximas.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Ago 2012 às 23:04)

São valores impressionantes, a rondar os records históricos de muitos países/cidades


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Ago 2012 às 23:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Este tempo quente no sudeste da Europa já se arrasta desde o início de Julho, com *quase* todos os dias a superar os 42/43 ºC de temperaturas máximas.



Tampouco é necesario exagerar, Podgorica somente atingiu uma vez os 40ºC nos últimos 30 días, e foi hoje

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13463&ano=2012&mes=8&day=7&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2012*

Boas

Céu pouco nublado e empoeirado, neblina marítima, veno nulo, 25.0ºC.

Dia horrível em Sevilha em termos de condições meterológicas. Temperaturas a passar os 40ºC com humidade sempre acima dos 75%. Pelas 20h10 locais, estavam 39.0ºC


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2012 às 23:45)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2012*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e empoeirado, neblina marítima, veno nulo, 25.0ºC.
> 
> Dia horrível em Sevilha em termos de condições meterológicas. Temperaturas a passar os 40ºC com humidade sempre acima dos 75%. Pelas 20h10 locais, estavam 39.0ºC



Onde é que se pode ter acesso a esses dados?


----------



## duero (9 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Es cierto, no es necesario exagerar, los valores ya son altos sin precisar de exageraciones:

*GEVGELIJA (MACEDONIA) *8 días con mas de 40ºC, casí todos los días mas de 35ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13597&ano=2012&mes=8&day=9&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*SANDANSKI (BULGARIA)* 4 días con mas de 40ºC, todos los días del último mes (a excepción de un día) con máximas superiores a 35ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15712&ano=2012&mes=8&day=9&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

*MOSTAR (BOSNIA-HERZEGOVINA) *13 días consecutivos con mas de 35ºC y con mínimas superiores a 20ºC. Los últimos días máximas superiores a 40ºC.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14648&ano=2012&mes=8&day=9&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2012 às 16:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2012*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM deve ter uma dor de cabeça em prever a temperatura para Faro hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu também reparei nessa confusão hoje no "Bom Dia Portugal" na RTP1. Na previsão em que apenas aparecem as temps. máx. e mín., e o estado do céu, aparecia máxima de 29ºC, na previsão com o quadro interactivo com a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes aparecia 32ºC.



belem disse:


> Onde é que se pode ter acesso a esses dados?



Na verdade, em lado nenhum. Os 40ºC ultrapassaram-se de certeza. A humidade «mandei à toa», na Isla Mágica há um lago enorme e não sei quantas diversões com água, não admira se a humidade tivesse rondado esses valores ou até superiores. Talvez tenha faltado ter referido no post que me referia ao local acima referido.

______
Por aqui céu limpo e empoeirado, vento fraco/nulo, 35.0ºC.
Hoje a água de manhã estava fresca, mas com uma ondulação jeitosinha


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 19:14)

Hoje o aeroporto de Córdoba em Espanha foi aos 44,6ºC.




Para amanhã alguns locais podem aquecer ainda mais:


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2012 às 20:12)

Incrível o quão Córdoba aquece. Os 42ºC de Granada também são bastante impressionantes devido à altitude.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2012 às 20:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Na verdade, em lado nenhum. Os 40ºC ultrapassaram-se de certeza. A humidade «mandei à toa», na Isla Mágica há um lago enorme e não sei quantas diversões com água, não admira se a humidade tivesse rondado esses valores ou até superiores. Talvez tenha faltado ter referido no post que me referia ao local acima referido.




Eu ontem para San Pablo só vi cerca de* 34ºc* de máxima, daí a questão.
Mas sei que existem mais estações; se alguém tiver mais dados de outras estações, agradeço que os ponha aqui.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

O top 10 final, tambem impressionantes Santa Elena 770 metros 43.4ºC e Villarrobledo 718 metros 43.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2012 às 20:56)

As estações na região registaram máximas na ordem dos 38ºC, ontem Sevilha-San Pablo teve 38.2, o que contradiz o que referi anteriormente. Mas visto que às 20h10 locais estavam 39.0ºC, pensei que tivesse ultrapassado. Também é verdade que esse dado foi do termómetro do carro, não sei se será muito fiável. 

Pela conversa parecia que querias «vencer». Pronto, venceste


----------



## irpsit (10 Ago 2012 às 09:02)

A temperatura na Islândia começa a aproxima-se do recorde histórico! Ontem houve muitas localidades que atingiram 27ºC de máxima oficial (o recorde histórico é 31ºC). 

Não sei se alguma estação tenha registado ontem mais do que os 27ºC, pois não me dei ao trabalho de consultar o registo de todas as estações.

No entanto não pensem que isto é calor. O verão polar na melhor das hipóteses é somente ligeiramente quente. E na maioria das ocasiões é frio.

Eu vivo na parte sudoeste da ilha (que é usualmente a mais quente e a que detém o recorde histórico) mas neste momento só registo máximas de 14ºC! Perguntam vocês, o que se passa então?

O vento tem sido de sudoeste persistentemente, ora se esse vento é quente também é húmido e portanto o céu está permanentemente encoberto no sudoeste da ilha. Na parte nordeste, depois das montanhas, o tempo fica limpo e muito mais quente, mas fica do lado "abrigado" do vento. Com vento de leste, a situação inverte-se a a parte sudoeste é que aquece. Na semana passada, as temperaturas aqui chegaram aos 25ºC.

Portanto eu creio que parece querer haver a tendência para chegarmos bem próximo do recorde histórico, e este verão vai certamente ser considerado um dos mais quentes de sempre (como aliás a maioria dos verões dos últimos anos).


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2012 às 12:42)

Mais calor aínda na rede meteorológica do goberno de Andalucía, com 46ºC em Mengigar (Jaén). Mas é necesario advertir que AEMET nao reconhece dados de outras redes meteorológicas.


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2012 às 14:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> As estações na região registaram máximas na ordem dos 38ºC, ontem Sevilha-San Pablo teve 38.2, o que contradiz o que referi anteriormente. Mas visto que às 20h10 locais estavam 39.0ºC, pensei que tivesse ultrapassado. Também é verdade que esse dado foi do termómetro do carro, não sei se será muito fiável.
> 
> Pela conversa parecia que querias «vencer». Pronto, venceste



Aliás cometi um erro, a temperatura de cerca de 34ºc foi registada até ao meio dia.
Depois ainda subiu até aos 38,2ºc que referistes.

Apenas achei os valores que relatavas tão fantásticos (acima de 40ºc e acima de 75% de humidade), que não resisti em ir confirmar.


----------



## duero (10 Ago 2012 às 16:43)

Skizzo disse:


> Incrível o quão Córdoba aquece. Os 42ºC de Granada também são bastante impressionantes devido à altitude.



No da para tanto espanto.

La ciudad griega de TRIPOLIS (no confundir con la capital de Libia) se encuentra a la misma latitud de GRANADA o OURIQUE y a una altitud de 644 metros sobre el nivel del mar.

Del 16 al 18 de Julio ultrapaso los 40ºC alcanzando 42ºC y practicamente casi todos los días del último mes (a excepción de unos pocos días) ultrapaso los 35ºC.

*TRIPOLIS (Grecia).* 644 metros de altitud.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16710&ano=2012&mes=8&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


La ciudad de KASTORIA (Norte de Grecia) a la misma latitud que GUARDA y a 604 metros de altitud en el último mes ha tenido 14 días con mas de 35ºC y el día 16 de Julio alcanzo los 39ºC.

*KASTORIA (Grecia). *604 metros de altitud.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16614&ano=2012&mes=8&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

La ciudad de PRILEP (Macedonia) a la latitud de VILA REAL y a 673 metros de altitud en el último mes lleva 9 días con mas de 35ºC. A mitad de Julio con temperaturas de 38ºC y esta semana ha tenido máximas de 39ºC.

*PRILEP (Macedonia).* 673 metros de altitud.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13585&ano=2012&mes=8&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Sarajevo (capital de Bosnia-Herzegovina) a la latitud de la COSTA NORTE DE GALICIA y a 630 metros de altitud, en el último mes ultrapaso 12 días de 35ºC y esta semana las temperaturas alcanzaron los 38ºC, si.

*SARAJEVO (Bosnia-Herzegovina).* 630 metros de altitud.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=8&day=10&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 17:05)




----------



## belem (10 Ago 2012 às 18:05)

Que falta fazem algumas estações nas zonas mais quentes do Tejo, Douro e Guadiana... E mesmo do barrocal algarvio.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2012 às 18:24)

duero disse:


> No da para tanto espanto.
> 
> La ciudad griega de TRIPOLIS (no confundir con la capital de Libia) se encuentra a la misma latitud de GRANADA o OURIQUE y a una altitud de 644 metros sobre el nivel del mar.
> 
> ...



Na peninsula ibérica temos temperaturas muito mais extremas, Santa Elena 770 metros (na provincia de Jaén) hoje 44.9ºC, ontem 43.8ºC, e aínda falta amanha

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5246&w=1&datos=det&f=tmax


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 18:26)

Pois, não me parece que essas zonas alguma vez irão ter estações


----------



## belem (10 Ago 2012 às 18:30)

Skizzo disse:


> Pois, não me parece que essas zonas alguma vez irão ter estações



Logo se vê.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 19:10)




----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2012 às 19:27)

Skizzo disse:


>



Ademais de eses dados, tambem é destacavel 

Toledo 43ºC
Madrid-Retiro 40.1ºC
Madrid-Aeroporto 40.9ºC (provisional)
Salamanca aeroporto 40.9ºC
Vitoria a mais de 500 metros e no País Vasco 42.2ºC

No País Vasco na rede regional Euskalmet

Elorrio 44.8ºC
Llodio 44.7ºC
Balmaseda 44.5ºC
Saratxo 44.3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 19:44)

46.1, temperatura mais alta da Europa este ano


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2012 às 20:16)

Tambem na rede Meteoclimatic (nao é oficial, é privada)


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2012 às 22:25)

Surpreendente, uma rajada a mais de 200 km/h.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Surpreendente, uma rajada a mais de 200 km/h.



Pode ser um erro.


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

Relacionado com a vaga de calor e humidade no Arctico, vejam esta impressionante tempestade que se formou no pólo norte. É raríssimo isto acontecer, dado que normalmente está um bloqueio permanente no pólo.

Isto pode causar rápido degelo.

Aqui na Islândia temos tido chuvas ligeiramente intensas, e temperaturas anormalmente altas.

http://www.publico.pt/Ciências/nasa-capta-imagem-de-tempestade-de-verao-sobre-o-arctico-1558643


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2012 às 15:51)

Mais um dia quente em Espanha


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2012 às 16:52)

E o calor aperta






De salientar que o record espanhol é 47.2ºC em Murcia, pouco mais de 1 grau de distância.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2012 às 17:05)

Skizzo disse:


> E o calor aperta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

É record de Sevilla para o mes de agosto. O record anual de Murcia acho inalcanzavel, ja que no meio de agosto o día é mais curto.

Pelo menos os records do vale do Guadalquivir sao sem incendios florestais, nao como esa porcaria dos 48ºC de Atenas.


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Ago 2012 às 20:50)

Amanha aínda alerta máxima na provincia de Murcia, mas ja em Andalucía as temperaturas descenderam muito.

A cidade de Córdoba superou os 44ºC catro vezes neste verao 2012

26 junho 44.1ºC
9 agosto 44.6ºC
10 agosto 45.2ºC
11 agosto 45.4ºC


O mesmo em Montoro, vila da provincia de Córdoba

26 junho 44.4ºC
9 agosto 44.5ºC
10 agosto 46.1ºC
11 agosto 45.1ºC


E este é a listagem de días com mais de 40ºC na Espanha peninsular

24 junio Córdoba aeropuerto 42,6ºC
25 junio Zarza la Mayor (Cáceres) 41,6ºC
26 junio Andujar/Montoro 44,4ºC
27 junio Castuera (Badajoz) 42,5ºC
28 junio Alcantarilla (Murcia) 44ºC
29 junio Calasparra (Murcia) 42,8ºC
13 julio Bicorp (Valencia) 42,4ºC
14 julio Lorca (Murcia) 42,5ºC
16 julio Andujar (Jaén) 40,6ºC
17 julio Badajoz 40,8ºC
18 julio Badajoz 41,7ºC
19 julio Andujar (Jaén) 42,3ºC
20 julio Huelva 42ºC
21 julio Estepona 43ºC
30 julio Montoro (Córdoba) 40,2ºC
31 julio Villarrobledo (Albacete) 40,8ºC
1 agosto Zarcilla de Ramos (Murcia) 43ºC
2 agosto Álora (Málaga) 43,8ºC
3 agosto Córdoba aeropuerto 40,4ºC
9 agosto Castuera (Badajoz) 44,7ºC
10 agosto Montoro (Córdoba) 46,1ºC
11 agosto Sevilla aeropuerto 45,9ºC


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2012 às 14:17)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na peninsula ibérica temos temperaturas muito mais extremas, Santa Elena 770 metros (na provincia de Jaén) hoje 44.9ºC, ontem 43.8ºC, e aínda falta amanha
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5246&w=1&datos=det&f=tmax



La única que se puede comparar a la de Santa Elena sería Trípolis, el resto no.

Kastoria y Prilep habría que compararlas por latitud y altitud con una Zamora o Salamanca, y Sarajevo tal vez con una Vitoria, Pamplona o Burgos (todas ellas a menor latitud y altitud a excepción de Burgos, 200 metros mas alta pero con una latitud bastante menor).


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Ago 2012 às 17:18)

duero disse:


> La única que se puede comparar a la de Santa Elena sería Trípolis, el resto no.
> 
> Kastoria y Prilep habría que compararlas por latitud y altitud con una Zamora o Salamanca, y Sarajevo tal vez con una Vitoria, Pamplona o Burgos (todas ellas a menor latitud y altitud a excepción de Burgos, 200 metros mas alta pero con una latitud bastante menor).



Salamanca está a mayor altitud, 790 metros su aeropuerto (versus 604 metros del aeropuerto de Kastoria), y aún así hace unos días Salamanca aeropuerto alcanzó 41.0ºC, mientras que Kastoria aeropuerto sólo ha podido alcanzar 39.1ºC en todo el verano. Por otra parte, Vitoria aeropuerto llegó a 42.4ºC, versus 38.3ºC de Sarajevo aeropuerto. De todas maneras, si comparas territorios tienes que coger los datos climatológicos de una serie de muchos años, usar sólo un mes no tiene sentido.


Mudança de tempo radical no occidente de Europa, e esta vez a borrasca chega a Galiza e Portugal, hoje na Coruña temos um día de outubro


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2012 às 18:15)

*Circulação ciclónica na Europa Oriental:*

http://www.sat24.com/eu


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Ago 2012 às 22:11)

As temperaturas mais extremas medidas pela rede do governo de Andalucía

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agriculturaypesca/ifapa/ria/servlet/FrontController?action=Init


----------



## duero (15 Ago 2012 às 23:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> Salamanca está a mayor altitud, 790 metros su aeropuerto (versus 604 metros del aeropuerto de Kastoria), y aún así hace unos días Salamanca aeropuerto alcanzó 41.0ºC, mientras que Kastoria aeropuerto sólo ha podido alcanzar 39.1ºC en todo el verano. Por otra parte, Vitoria aeropuerto llegó a 42.4ºC, versus 38.3ºC de Sarajevo aeropuerto. De todas maneras, si comparas territorios tienes que coger los datos climatológicos de una serie de muchos años, usar sólo un mes no tiene sentido.
> 
> 
> Mudança de tempo radical no occidente de Europa, e esta vez a borrasca chega a Galiza e Portugal, hoje na Coruña temos um día de outubro



Podemos hacer la comparación de por ejemplo dos ciudades relativamente similares geográficamente. 

La diferencia entre ambas es de 0º18" y de unos 60 metros de altitud.

PRILEP (MACEDONIA).   41º21". 674 metros.
VALLADOLID (ESPAÑA). 41º39". 735 metros.

AÑO................PRILEP...................................VALLADOLID

2000......24'0ºC....(39'3ºC/9'7ºC).................20'5ºC....(36'7ºC/7'2ºC)
2001......23'4ºC....(36'4ºC/11'9ºC)................20'6ºC....(36'3ºC/7'5ºC)
2002......23'0ºC....(35'6ºC/13'9ºC)................21'3ºC....(36'9ºC/8'4ºC)
2003......24'5ºC....(36'9ºC/11'5ºC)................22'0ºC....(37'9ºC/9'7ºC)
2004......22'7ºC....(36'5ºC/8'5ºC).................21'9ºC....(36'6ºC/8'2ºC)

2006......22'2ºC....(32'7ºC/12'2ºC)............... 24'2ºC....(37'9ºC/12'9ºC)
2007......26'0ºC....(41'2ºC/11'4ºC)................21'2ºC....(37'6ºC/9'4ºC)
2008......23'6ºC....(37'5ºC/10'9ºC)................21'0ºC....(37'3ºC/7'3ºC)
2009......23'3ºC....(38'0ºC/10'7ºC)................22'4ºC....(36'3ºC/8'9ºC)
2010......22'4ºC....(33'9ºC/10'9ºC)............... 23'5ºC...(37'5ºC/10'7ºC)
2011......23'5ºC....(36'0ºC/10'1ºC)................20'6ºC....(33'9ºC/9'3ºC)
2012......25'9ºC....(38'1ºC/13'7ºC)................21'4ºC....(36'9ºC/7'7ºC)

MEDIA.....23'7ºC........................................21'7ºC.

En 2 Julios Valladolid fué mas calurosa que Prilep (2006 y 2010), el resto de Julios Prilep tuvo temperaturas medias superiores.

Prilep ha tenido una media de Julio de 23'7ºC moviéndose entre los 26'0ºC de 2007 y los 22'2ºC de 2006.
Valladolid ha tenido una media de Julio de 21'7ºC moviéndose entre los 24'2ºC de 2006 y los 20'5ºC del 2000.

En 5 Julios Prilep tuvo una máxima superior a Valladolid en mas de 1ºC, destacando los 41'2ºC de 2007.
En 4 Julios Valladolid tuvo una máxima superior a Prilep en mas de 1ºc, destacando los 37'9ºC de 2003.
En 3 Julios la temperatura máxima de ambas ciudades fué practicamente la misma, con una diferencia menor a medio grado (2001, 2004 y 2008).


----------



## J.S. (15 Ago 2012 às 23:24)

*Wallcloud overhead today!*

Still having holidays (last week). Estofex issued a level 2 warning for the western part of the benelux. 1 or 2 shortlived tornadoes were possible. So yesterday I bought the 7,5 mm fisheye from Samyang for my m43 cam and put it to good use today. 

Everything was fine, but too bad: the air between 2-6 km was rather dry. Not enough moist. Still, one active cell in front of the coldfront was looking interesting. I was already outdoor, ready to go. At my weatherstation we had the first tropical day of the year (30,8 C at 14.00h, warmest in NL was 31,5 near my station). So energy enough. Cape was much lwer than predicted (500 isntead of 1500...sad too).

Anyway: that one cell. It looked to head straitght towards my hometown but it looked to be a rightmover. East of me. So I drove 20 km. Saw the cell, the rain and looked at the radar which still showed it was heading right towards me...Hmmm. I thought ti would be better to dive another 10-15 km. Did it. Good choice. Wallcloud straight over me (meso)! Alas: no funnel spotted. But impressive anyways. And the fisheye cam to good use. Only sad thing is that for some reason the cam was in JPG (I never use JPEG) and 16:9...4:3 would have been slightly better, but the sensor multiaspect (oversized sensor!) so it is in fact not a crop.

What you actually see is a develeoping wallcloud, that seems to dissapate but when it comes overhead it is clear it was reasonably well developped.
This is the third time in 2 weeks I have intercepted a wallcloud. The only one in NL this time. So I  seem to be getting good at it...Or so I hope!

To the nnwest of the wallcloud:heavy precipitation as can be expected







Developping and seemingly dissapating wallcloud:




































As it passes over.











When I came home, everything was back to normal again..


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Ago 2012 às 23:50)

duero disse:


> Podemos hacer la comparación de por ejemplo dos ciudades relativamente similares geográficamente.
> 
> La diferencia entre ambas es de 0º18" y de unos 60 metros de altitud.
> 
> ...



Las temperaturas medias de un mes no se calculan tomando sólo la máxima absoluta y la mínima absoluta del mes, hay que usar las máximas y mínimas de los 31 días del mes. Aún encima ni siquiera haces bien el cálculo, porque en agosto 2003 a Valladolid calculando la temperatura media según tu método da 23,8ºC y no 22,0ºC como afirmas. Pero es igual, porque las temperaturas medias no se calculan así. Esto es climatología básica.

Afortunadamente las organizaciones nacionales de meteorología publican los datos.

En España AEMET y para Valladolid 735 metros
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2422&k=cle

Zamora 656 metros
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2614&k=cle

En Macedonia y para Ohrid 695 metros (de Prilep no hay datos, aunque serán muy parecidos a Ohrid)
http://wwis.aemet.es/090/c01499.htm

Por tanto y con los datos oficiales y para el periodo *1971-2000* la media de *julio *es en *Valladolid de 21.7ºc*, en *Zamora de 22.1ºC* y en *Ohrid (Macedonia) de 20.8ºC*. 

Ya me imagino que no te gustarán los resultados, porque mis compatriotas estáis obsesionados con demostrar que España es un país más frío que los demás, pero yo no voy a usar medias falsas ni mentir. Es lo que hay.

Aún más, incluso *Salamanca *790 metros tiene media de julio de *21.0ºC*
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2867&k=cle

Aún peor, *Segovia* 1005 metros *21.6ºC*!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2465&k=cle


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2012 às 00:05)

Ferreiro disse:


> Las temperaturas medias no se calculan tomando sólo la máxima absoluta y la mínima absoluta del mes, hay que usar las máximas y mínimas de los 31 días del mes. Esto es climatología básica.
> 
> Afortunadamente las organizaciones nacionales de meteorología publican los datos.
> 
> ...



La temperatura media la he tomado de una página de internet, por supuesto que no es la media de la máxima y mínima mensual, sino que es la de los 31 días del mes. 

La máxima y mínima mensual las he puesto a modo de dato para mostrar que esa zona esta sujeta a olas de calor no muy diferentes a las de aquí.

En esta página se encuentran los datos de PRILEP, basta elegir año y mes, y comprobar los datos que en ella se muestran, donde aparecen las máximas y mínimas diarias de todos los días del mes.

http://clima.tiempo.com/clima-en-prilep-135850.html

Ya has tenido varios problemas con otros usuarios llamándoles mentirosos gratuitamente, tal vez el único mentiroso aquí seas tú.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Ago 2012 às 00:20)

duero disse:


> La temperatura media la he tomado de una página de internet, por supuesto que no es la media de la máxima y mínima mensual, sino que es la de los 31 días del mes.
> 
> La máxima y mínima mensual las he puesto a modo de dato para mostrar que esa zona esta sujeta a olas de calor no muy diferentes a las de aquí.
> 
> ...




Si es que yo no miento, los datos de temperaturas no son míos , en mi mensaje anterior he puesto los enlaces a los datos oficiales. Me quedo muy tranquilo.

En cuanto a tus datos, para tu información te diré que esa web de clima.tiempo.com en primer lugar NO ES OFICIAL, en segundo lugar tiene bastantes errores, y por último la temperatura media la calcula de forma diferente según los países, en concreto para Macedonia no usa la media simple (máxima+mínima/2) sino que usa otra fórmula según la cual da un resultado mucho mayor que si usara la fórmula simple que empleamos en España o Portugal. Te tienes que fijar en ese tipo de cosas, porque si no estás publicando información incorrecta.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Ago 2012 às 03:08)

Segovia tem umas médias interessantes. E no Verão, durante ondas de calor, consegue ter noites tórridas


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Ago 2012 às 11:28)

Skizzo disse:


> Segovia tem umas médias interessantes. E no Verão, durante ondas de calor, consegue ter noites tórridas



Acho que Segovia tem uma media no verao inalcansavel em Europa a essa latitude e altitude (mais de 1000 metros).
Pelo contrario, Ávila 1130 metros é mais fría, somente 19.7ºC em Julho. Acho que a causa é a orografía.
Ávila,
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2444&k=cle


Seguindo coa comparaçao, um pouco mais ao sul, ja na Grecia temos

*Florina *40.4º norte e 617 metros, media de *julho *(calculada coa formula max+min/2, que é a que usa AEMET) 28.8+14.4/2 = *21.6ºC* (periodo 1961-1997)
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Florina

*Kozani *40.1º norte e 625 metros, media de julho *22.5ºC* (periodo 1955-1997)
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Kozani

*Tripoli *37.3º norte 650 metros, media de julho *22.2ºC* (periodo 1957-1997)
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Tripoli

Realmente as medias gregas sao um pouco mais quentes ja que o periodo é mais antigo, para o actual periodo 1971-2000 podemos supor meio grau mais.

Mas no interior de Espanha as medias sao de novo mais quentes, muito mais. Para o periodo 1971-2000 e sempre coa formula max+min/2 que é a que usa AEMET

*Cuenca *40.4º norte e 945 metros!!! julho *22.7ºC*
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=8096&k=clm

*Madrid *40.3º norte e 609 metros julho *24.5ºC* !!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=3129&k=mad

*Granada *37.8º norte e 680 metros, julho *25.3ºC*
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=5514&k=and

É muita diferença, mais do que eu inicialmente achaba, Madrid 2º graus mais quente que Florina/Kozani, e Granada 2º ou 3º graus mais quente que Tripoli. A causa é a maior continentalidade da peninsula ibérica, pelo que as temperaturas máxima sao muito superiores no interior de Espanha que no interior de Macedonia ou Grecia.


Media de temperatura máxima em Julho segundo os links oficiais anteriores

Florina 28.8ºC
Cuenca 30.7ºC (en que pesse a estar 300 metros mais de altitude)
Kozani 29.3ºC
Madrid 33.0ºC
Tripoli 30.1ºC
Granada 33.5ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Ago 2012 às 13:25)

Tambem é mais húmido o verao no interior de Grecia a igualdade de latitude e altitude.

*Granada 690 metros 37.8º norte*
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=5514&k=and
*Julho 3 mm
Agosto 3 mm*

*Tripoli 650 metros 37.3º norte*
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Tripoli
*Julho 20 mm
Agosto 22 mm*

Este ano é especialmente tormentoso nas montanhas gregas, e nos últimos 30 días Tripoli suma quase 60 mm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16710&ano=2012&mes=8&day=16&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Ago 2012 às 20:15)

Voltamos ao verao na Galiza, 30ºC hoje na Coruña, um día perfeito de praia.
Mais calor aínda no País Vasco: Vitoria 39ºC, Pamplona 40ºC e inclusive San Sebastián 39ºC.


----------



## J.S. (17 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> Voltamos ao verao na Galiza, 30ºC hoje na Coruña, um día perfeito de praia.
> Mais calor aínda no País Vasco: Vitoria 39ºC, Pamplona 40ºC e inclusive San Sebastián 39ºC.



Well, that us pretty hot and rather typical for these kind of situations. Over here we had 30 C wednesday, 24 C yesterday, 29 C today. Today was also typical for the entry of hot air. After some clouds cleared it became hotter and hotter. The warmest part of the country was again my region. With 29-30 C almost. 
At the coast at 15 o'clock a seabreeze made it really nice. Temp dropped from 28 to 22 C. Over here, 15 km inland it entered 2 to 3 hours later (very late in the day) and it was not as effective.

|Tomorrow and sunday can be exciting for those who like heat. In my region the question is: will it be 30 C when the seabreeze enters, will it reach my part and if it is late will we get to 35 C? Sunday there is more wind and 32-36 C is possible. Record in my region is 37/38 C. We won´t reach it.

Also all parameter for supercells are great, but one is missing: MOIST. To bad, because otherwise we could have had a tornado chance. That chance is pretty low now. A bit sad.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2012 às 21:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Voltamos ao verao na Galiza, 30ºC hoje na Coruña, um día perfeito de praia.
> Mais calor aínda no País Vasco: Vitoria 39ºC, Pamplona 40ºC e inclusive San Sebastián 39ºC.



Incrivel, até na Corunha está mais quente que o litoral norte de Portugal... cá não houve Verão


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Ago 2012 às 22:43)

Skizzo disse:


> Incrivel, até na Corunha está mais quente que o litoral norte de Portugal... cá não houve Verão



Exactamente 29.9ºC, é a temperatura mais quente medida em agosto, e tambem a mais quente de todo o verao 2012. A máxima de Julho foi de 27.1ºC, em Junho foi de 33.2ºC, mas como foi medida o 1 de junho em realidade era primavera.

Pelo contrario as Rías Baixas (Pontevedra e sul da Coruña) somente atimgiram hoje os 25ºC.

Melhor um agosto temperado no norte de Portugal, Skizzo, lembro que Porto o 17 de julho atimgiu os 37.5ºC e o 26 de junho os 36ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

J.S. disse:


> Well, that us pretty hot and rather typical for these kind of situations. Over here we had 30 C wednesday, 24 C yesterday, 29 C today. Today was also typical for the entry of hot air. After some clouds cleared it became hotter and hotter. The warmest part of the country was again my region. With 29-30 C almost.
> At the coast at 15 o'clock a seabreeze made it really nice. Temp dropped from 28 to 22 C. Over here, 15 km inland it entered 2 to 3 hours later (very late in the day) and it was not as effective.
> 
> |Tomorrow and sunday can be exciting for those who like heat. In my region the question is: will it be 30 C when the seabreeze enters, will it reach my part and if it is late will we get to 35 C? Sunday there is more wind and 32-36 C is possible. Record in my region is 37/38 C. We won´t reach it.
> ...



Enjoy this good weather. Next week rain will come back to Netherlands. I see in Ogimet that in first 30 days of summer it rained in 28 in Amsterdam airport
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=06240&ano=2012&mes=7&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

We, Galicians and Portugueses, complain about bad weather because we have 10 rainy days in summer. It's funny. Well, we also have the problem of the fog ruinning some days of beach.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Ago 2012 às 14:51)

Temperaturas ardentes na regiao de París, mais de 35ºC, tambem muito calor hoje na Bélgica e na Holanda.





No norte de Espanha 39ºC em Pamplona (ontem atingiu os 40ºC), hoje provabelmente tambem ja que aínda ha horas de sol.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Ago 2012 às 18:28)

37.8ºC em París, aeroporto de Orly
34.3ºC em Bruselas aeroporto
31.5ºC em Amsterdam aeroporto

No meu país Pamplona atimgiu os 41.2ºC.

Actualizo
París Orly 38.2ºC (mesma máxima que Madrid aeroporto de Barajas)
Bruselas aeroporto 34.5ºC
Amsterdam aeroporto 31.8ºC


----------



## irpsit (18 Ago 2012 às 22:38)

Aqui na Islândia registámos uns agradáveis 23ºC de máxima e um belo dia de sol, mas ligeiramente nublado.

A neblina matinal não ajudou a máximas maiores... 

Continuámos com temperaturas máximas altas para Agosto, mas que realmente sabem muito bem. Infelizmente ainda não atingimos os 28ºC que o norte do país já atingiu há uma semana atrás. 

Os próximos dias vão ser infelizmente frescos e húmidos....


----------



## Sheisak (18 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Noite bastante agradavel ña costa gallega. 20' agora mesmo. Para a zona e bastante boa temperatura.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Hoje de novo muito calor na Francia e na Europa Occidental em geral

París Orly 36.8ºC
Bruselas 34.3ºC
Amsterdam 31.6ºC
Bonn 37.6ºC
Frankfurt 35.7ºC
Berlín 35.5ºC

Mas nada é comparavel á península ibérica, hoje Córdoba aeroporto atimgiu de novo os 40ºC, e ja sao 18 días com temperatura de mais de 40ºC na cidade andaluza neste verao 2012 (o record sao 23 días em 2003)

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2012&mes=8&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2012&mes=7&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Na Galiza é outra historia, e hoje estivemos todo o día com muitas nuvens na Coruña, e inclusive bastante chuva na costa noroeste (Costa da Morte).


----------



## Skizzo (20 Ago 2012 às 19:36)

Porque é que eu não consigo encontrar a estação de Berlin no Ogimet?


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Ago 2012 às 20:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Porque é que eu não consigo encontrar a estação de Berlin no Ogimet?



Berlin
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=10385&ano=2012&mes=8&day=20&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Hoje refrescou um pouco na Europa Occidental, e o calor mudou para a Europa Central. Segundo Ogimet

Paris aeroporto de Orly 31.8ºC
Bruselas aeroporto 30.5ºC
Amsterdam aeroporto 25.6ºC

Viena aeroporto 35.6ºC
Praga Libus 39.6ºC muitisimo calor para esta cidade, acho que pode ser record

Na Galiza sigo com ceu coberto de nuvens aínda que sem chuva. Pelo contrario, em Córdoba outro día com mais de 40ºC, e ja sao 19 días neste verao 2012, hoje 41.9ºC

Tambem é destacavel que Pamplona a 42.5º norte e 460 metros nos últimos 4 días
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=nav&l=9263D&w=2&datos=det
20 agosto 39.7ºC
19 agosto 39.1ºC
18 agosto 41.2ºC
17 agosto 40.2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Com os dados de Ogimet fiz uma estatística de días com mais de 40ºC nas cidades/vilas que mais vezes atimgem os 40ºC em cada país do sul de Europa (exceto Portugal)

Córdoba aeroporto 19 días
Gevgelija (Macedonia) 9 días
Larissa (Grecia) 8 días
Catania Sigonella (Italia) 6 días
Mostar (Bosnia) 5 días
Gjirokastra (Albania) 4 días
Sandanski (Bulgaria) 4 días
Podgorica (Montenegro) 2 días

Em que pesse a verao extraordinariamente quente na península balcánica/grega, esas cidades nao podem competir em freqüência de días de mais de 40ºC com as cidades ibéricas.

Se a estatística é de días com mais de 44ºC, o resultado é o seguinte

Córdoba aeroporto 4 días
Gevgelija (Macedonia) 0 días
Larissa (Grecia) 0 días
Catania Sigonella (Italia) 0 días
Mostar (Bosnia) 0 días
Gjirokastra (Albania) 0 días
Sandanski (Bulgaria) 0 días
Podgorica (Montenegro) 0 días


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Confirmado, a Republica Checa tem desde hoje um novo record nacional, 40.4ºC em Dobrichovice.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

Chega o outono a Moscou. Ás 13 horas 14ºC em Moscou, em Dublín tambem pouca temperatura 15ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (21 Ago 2012 às 17:07)

44.5ºC numa vila das Canárias


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2012 às 17:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Chega o outono a Moscou. Ás 13 horas 14ºC em Moscou, em Dublín tambem pouca temperatura 15ºC.



Tem de começar a descer a temperatura por lá, pois o mês de setembro em Moscovo já tem um valor médio semelhante ao de janeiro em algumas das nossas localidades do litoral.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2012 às 19:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> Com os dados de Ogimet fiz uma estatística de días com mais de 40ºC nas cidades/vilas que mais vezes atimgem os 40ºC em cada país do sul de Europa (exceto Portugal)
> 
> Córdoba aeroporto 19 días
> Gevgelija (Macedonia) 9 días
> ...



Fiz o computo errôneo

Larissa (Grecia) somente 5 días com mais de 40ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16648&ano=2012&mes=8&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16648&ano=2012&mes=7&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Catania Sigonella somente 4 días
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2012&mes=7&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2012&mes=8&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Podgorica somente 1 día
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13463&ano=2012&mes=8&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=13463&ano=2012&mes=7&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Córdoba hoje 43.2ºC, ja 20 días com mais de 40ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2012&mes=8&day=21&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08410&ano=2012&mes=7&day=22&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Córdoba (Espanha) 20 días
Gevgelija (Macedonia) 8 días
Larissa (Grecia) 5 días
Mostar (Bosnia) 5 días
Catania Sigonella (Italia) 4 días
Gjirokastra (Albania) 4 días
Sandanski (Bulgaria) 4 días
Podgorica (Montenegro) 1 día


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2012 às 12:31)

Dan disse:


> Tem de começar a descer a temperatura por lá, pois o mês de setembro em Moscovo já tem um valor médio semelhante ao de janeiro em algumas das nossas localidades do litoral.



Algumas do Algarve ou de alguns cabos, porque de resto Moscovo em Setembro é mais quente, também não exageremos.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Ago 2012 às 13:30)

N_Fig disse:


> Algumas do Algarve ou de alguns cabos, porque de resto Moscovo em Setembro é mais quente, também não exageremos.



Boas.
Mas olha que o Dan tem razão. 

Ago:      min. 12,5ºc / Máx.   21,9ºc
*Set:      min.   7,4ºc / Máx.   15,7ºc*
Out:      min.   2,7ºc / Máx.    8,6ºc
Nov:      min.  -3,3ºc / Máx.   0,9ºc
Dez:      min.  -7,6ºc / Máx.  -3,3ºc


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Ago 2012 às 15:56)

Muito calor hoje ás 14h nas principais cidades da península balcânica, cidades com 39ºC. Mais calor aínda em Córdoba com 41ºC, ja 21 días por cima dos 40ºC. Na Coruña temos 21ºC, e em Porto 22ºC


----------



## Costa (22 Ago 2012 às 20:56)

Impressionante a noite a sul de Fuerteventura! 

Uma mudança de ventos à 1h da manhã fez subir a temperatura para quase 40ºC às 3h da madrugada.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Ago 2012 às 21:05)

Costa disse:


> Impressionante a noite a sul de Fuerteventura!
> 
> Uma mudança de ventos à 1h da manhã fez subir a temperatura para quase 40ºC às 3h da madrugada.



As vilas da metade sul da ilha de Gran Canaria têm uma orografía complicada com muito efeito foehn. Na ilha de Fuerteventura é menos habitual, mas tambem ocorre.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Pese ás altas temperaturas na península balcânica, nenhuma das cidades que sigo (que sao as que mais vezes atingiram os 40ºC en cada país, segundo Ogimet) atingiram hoje os 40ºC. Si o fez Córdoba. As temperaturas máximas de hoje foram

Córdoba (Espanha) 41.5ºC
Gevgelija (Macedonia) 39.6ºC
Larissa (Grecia) 37.5ºC
Mostar (Bosnia) 39.8ºC
Catania Sigonella (Italia) 35.8ºC
Gjirokastra (Albania) 32.4ºC
Sandanski (Bulgaria) 39.2ºC
Podgorica (Montenegro) 38.3ºC

Pelo que a listagem é a seguinte

Córdoba (Espanha) 21 días
Gevgelija (Macedonia) 8 días
Larissa (Grecia) 5 días
Mostar (Bosnia) 5 días
Catania Sigonella (Italia) 4 días
Gjirokastra (Albania) 4 días
Sandanski (Bulgaria) 4 días
Podgorica (Montenegro) 1 día

Parece que o verao de 2012 será o mais quente da historia nos Bálcas/Grecia, e ainda assim nao pode competir en número de días com mais de 40ºC com a península Ibérica. Ha uma diferença brutal.


----------



## AnDré (22 Ago 2012 às 23:59)

Ferreiro disse:


> Parece que o verao de 2012 será o mais quente da historia nos Bálcas/Grecia, e ainda assim nao pode competir en número de días com mais de 40ºC com a península Ibérica. Ha uma diferença brutal.



Mas Córdoba também segue com um verão anormalmente quente.
A anomalia da temperatura máxima para o mês de Agosto está em *+4,5ºC*!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Ago 2012 às 00:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Mas olha que o Dan tem razão.
> 
> Ago:      min. 12,5ºc / Máx.   21,9ºc
> ...



Mas essas temperaturas são superiores (em pelo menos cerca de 1ºC) a todas as normais de cidades portuguesas que conheço de Janeiro exceto as de cidades algarvias e de Lisboa (e das illhas obviamente).


----------



## Costa (23 Ago 2012 às 09:14)

As temperaturas em Moscovo descem bruscamente, o que significa que na 2ª parte do mês já será mais fria que praticamente todas as cidades Portuguesas em Janeiro.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2012 às 15:28)

E algumas zonas das canárias tiveram ontem minimas de 33ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Ago 2012 às 15:34)

AnDré disse:


> Mas Córdoba também segue com um verão anormalmente quente.
> A anomalia da temperatura máxima para o mês de Agosto está em *+4,5ºC*!



Quente sim, mas nao tanto, com os dados oficiais (AEMET), que ao final sao os que de verdade interessam, a anomalía nas temperaturas máximas nos 22 primeiros días de agosto é de 3,4ºC.

Media de temperaturas máximas de agosto (1971-2000) é de 35,9ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=5402&k=and

E até agora (os 22 primeiros días) a media de temperaturas máximas é de 39,3ºC
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...-08-2012&label=temperaturas&provincia=Córdoba

O que implica uma anomalía de +3,4ºC. Qual é anomalía nos Bálcas? Acho que é superior ou como mínimo parecida.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2012 às 15:45)

Não tendes ainda as médias de 81-10?


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Ago 2012 às 15:48)

Skizzo disse:


> Não tendes ainda as médias de 81-10?



Na Espanha?  Isto nao é Suiza, nem UK, nem Portugal, ja nos gostaría. Acho que pasaram muitos anos antes de que AEMET publique as médias 81-10.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2012 às 16:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na Espanha?  Isto nao é Suiza, nem UK, nem Portugal, ja nos gostaría. Acho que pasaram muitos anos antes de que AEMET publique as médias 81-10.



Pode ser que não. As nossas de 71-00 demoraram imenso tempo a sair, aliás só sairam em finais da década, mas as provisórias de 81-10 sairam o ano passado.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Ago 2012 às 16:31)

É a segunda vez que uma borrasca das ilhas británicas afecta ao norte de Portugal e Galiza neste agosto 2012. 





Se a primeira borrasca deixou más de 30 mm em algumas vilas galegas, esta vez ja deija 50 mm em Rois (sul da provincia de A Coruña)

Este verao Galiza é a regiao mais húmida de Espanha. O País Vasco, normalmente mais húmido no verao que Galiza, este ano sufre uma seca.
Bilbao (media de chuva em agosto de 80 mm) somente leva 14 mm. San Sebastian (media de 100 mm) o parecido.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08025&ano=2012&mes=8&day=24&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Skizzo (24 Ago 2012 às 17:39)

Este Agosto já é o mais chuvoso de sempre aqui para cima. Horrível.


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2012 às 17:46)

Skizzo disse:


> Este Agosto já é o mais chuvoso de sempre aqui para cima. Horrível.



Mas deve acabar o ano hidrológico com um défice considerável.


----------



## 1337 (24 Ago 2012 às 18:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Este Agosto já é o mais chuvoso de sempre aqui para cima. Horrível.



Horrível? porque não falas do fevereiro que acabamos com 3 mm? e de todos os meses secos de inverno que tivemos?


----------



## irpsit (25 Ago 2012 às 10:15)

Para contrastar com o vosso calor, aqui da Islândia sigo numa manhã de chuva e fria, com apenas +5ºC, após mínima de +3ºC.

Até junto à costa a tempertatura mal passa dos +7ºC.

Creio que vou vestir um casaco mais grosso hoje, e o gorro.

Está provavelmente a nevar no interior do país, e existe uma hipótese pequena de cair uns flocos esta semana, quando a temperatura descer ainda mais no domingo e segunda. Se calhar vou repetir o cenário do ano passado, lquando tive uma noite de geada com mínima de -3ºC em tempo limpo.

O vento rodou para norte e com esse, vem o primeiro cheirinho a inverno...

As máximas agora já não passam dos 13ºC e em breve não vão além dos +8ºC em Setembro... longe ficou o verão...


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Ago 2012 às 21:14)

Ja têm condiçoes outonais na península escandinava.
Máximas de 14ºC no sul, Oslo

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01384&ano=2012&mes=8&day=28&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

E máximas de somente 8ºC (e mínimas de 0ºC) no norte, Tromso

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01025&ano=2012&mes=8&day=28&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2012 às 13:37)

Hoje o solo congelou durante a noite e amanheceu com uma forte geada.

Ontem mínima +2ºC, máxima +6ºC, céu nublado e vento forte de nordeste
Hoje mínima -3º, máxima +8ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco de norte

Mas estas são temperaturas normais para final de Agosto. Setembro será mais frio.



Ferreiro disse:


> Ja têm condiçoes outonais na península escandinava.
> Máximas de 14ºC no sul, Oslo
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=01384&ano=2012&mes=8&day=28&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Ago 2012 às 11:53)

Primeiras nevadas nos Alpes, Livigno 1810 metros (Italia)







Nos Pirineos pelo contrario descida forte da temperatura mas nao conseguiu nevar pelo de agora. Pico Posets mais de 3300 metros.





Podem ver que esta todo muito seco, este ano quase nao choveu nos Pirineos.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Set 2012 às 15:31)

Moscú hoje as 14h somente 10ºC
Tambem "frío" no norte de Argelia e Tunez, 17ºC.


----------



## irpsit (3 Set 2012 às 00:53)

A título de curiosidade e de um evento raro, estou a começar a ser afectado agora aqui na Islândia pelos restos da *tempestade tropical Kirk* (que agora já nem sequer é tropical).

A tempestade tropical está a sudoeste da Islândia e bem a noroeste dos Açores. Perdeu a designação tropical esta tarde e juntou-se a um sistema frontal frio. 

Aqui na Islândia começou a chover há umas horas e agora está a chover bastante forte (vai ser sem dúvida uma das precipitações mais intensa do ano). Decerto é induzida pelo resto do ar tropical.

Quanto a temperaturas estão amenas, 11ºC o que é elevado para ínicio de Setembro e ainda por cima à noite. Junto à costa, há estações que marcam 17ºC!

Quanto aos ventos, a fase dos ventos fortes ainda não chegou, ainda estámos longe do "olho". Mas a previsão dá rajadas até 100km/h, o que é muito normal nesta altura do ano aqui. Ou seja, nada de extraordinário tirando a precipitação mais intensa e temperatura mais elevada.


----------



## David sf (3 Set 2012 às 15:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Primeiras nevadas nos Alpes, Livigno 1810 metros (Italia)



Três dias depois, e ainda se notam vestígios desse dia. Na Áustria, onde estou de férias, há ainda alguma neve acumulada na berna da estrada a partir da cota 2000, apesar de hoje a temperatura estar alta, 10C a 2500 m de altitude, isto na Grossglocknerstrasse. Nesse dia 31 de Agosto, apanhei bastante chuva, durante todo o dia, com temperaturas sempre inferiores a dez graus a uma altitude que rondava os 500 m. No dia anterior tinha trovejado ao início da noite. Para os próximos dois dias, mantém-se alguma probabilidade de trovoada.


----------



## irpsit (3 Set 2012 às 19:00)

Daqui sigo num dos dias mais chuvosos do ano. Acumulados 110 mm. Que dilúvio de água, já chove continuamente e bem há 24 horas. Mas a intensidade da precipitação nunca foi nada de extraordinário.

Os ventos esses estão fraquinhos, no máximo atingiram-se 86 km/h na costa.

A pressão também desceu bem, aos 970mb e continua a cair, mas isso também não é nada de invulgar para a Islândia. Portanto é um Kirk muito muito esbatido. Recordo que já houve outras ocasiões com temporais mais violentos resultantes de restos de tempestades tropicais que chegam à Islândia.


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2012 às 13:40)

Durante a noite o "olho" do *Kirk* passou e logo após isso o vento tornou-se bastante violento aqui por volta das 2h da manhã.

O vento atingiu 100km/h e rajadas foram até 130km/h.
Quase sempre o vento esteve nos 80 a 90km/h, o que significa que o Kirk ainda contém a força de uma tempestade tropical. 

E uma estação numa ilha no mar, registou um vento máximo de 126km/h. O Kirk desloca-se agora para a Noruega. A pressão mínima é de 966mb.

A precipitação total deste evento foi de 150mm, em 24 horas. 

De manhã, muitas ramos de árvores arrancadas pelo chão. Não sei que houve alguma queda de árvore aqui perto, mas é bastante provável. Foi  agradável recordar o que é um vento contínuo de tempestade tropical nesse momento durante a noite: um vento violento constante e com bastante ruído.

Porém morreu uma pessoa no leste, ao que parece empurrada pelo vento para um rio glacial, e um barco no alto mar também foi resgastado devido às ondas de 14 metros de altura, perto das ilhas Faroé.


----------



## ciclonico (4 Set 2012 às 15:03)

Para 5/9/2012

À altitude de 500mb, podemos dividir a europa em 4 situações sinópticas diferentes: 

1 -acima dos 50ºN temos o fluxo zonal - em alguns casos com tendência para vale outros para dorsal - Temos ainda um centro depressionário subpolar no Mar da Noruega.

2 - Uma crista anticiclónica abaixo dos 50ºN afectando o sul das ilhas britânicas e a Europa Ocidental.

3- Uma depressão em cut-off low a afectar o mediterrâneo central ( desde as ilhas Baleares até aos Balcâns ocidentais).

4 -Uma crista anticiclonica a afectar os balcâns orientais, Grécia e Turquia.

Em superfície temos:

1- Uma perturbação de sudoeste em aproximação à Islândia.

2- Uma depressão complexa com perturbações de oeste e linhas de instabilidade associadas, a afectar a Escandinávia e o noroeste da Rússia.

3 - Um centro depressionário com linhas de instabilidade e frentes oclusas a afectar o Mediterrâneo Central.

4 - Um anticiclone atlântico misto prologando-se pela europa ocidental e central, centrado a oeste das Ilhas Britânicas.

Com estas situações teremos:
1- ventos fortes e chuvas na Islândia, assim como na Noruega e nas regiões mais elevadas da Suécia, Finlândia, Países Bálticos e Noroeste da Rússia.

2 - Chuvas intensas no sul de França, Vertente sul dos Alpes, nos Balcâns Ocidentais assim como em quase toda a Itália. Aqui podem ocorrer trovoadas e ventos momentaneamente fortes.

3- No resto da Europa teremos tempo calmo, maioritariamente solarengo mas podendo ocorrer em alguns locais nebulosidade passageira.


----------



## irpsit (6 Set 2012 às 00:41)

Por aqui na Islândia segui em dia de aguaceiros fortes e vento por vezes forte também, oscilou entre os 35 e os 70km/h e rajadas a atingirem os 80km/h aqui e acima de 100km/h em algumas estações. A temperatura rondou os 5-10ºC. 

Neste momento apenas 4ºC e cai mais um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## irpsit (7 Set 2012 às 15:47)

É Setembro e o tempo tem variado entre extremos, a cada dia.

Se anteontem teve tempo mais tempestuoso, hoje teve novamente um dia soalheiro se bem que ventoso. A máxima ronda os 8°C, a mínima os 4°C.

É o tempo típico de Outono e em breve as geadas vao ser quase diárias. Para a próxima semana preve-se que a neve atinga cotas já muito perto dos zero (isto se nao recebermos o ar tropical do Leslie)


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Set 2012 às 21:57)

Qual foi a temperatura media do aeroporto de Porto em agosto???

No oeste de Europa foi assim (segundo Ogimet)

Lisboa 22,8ºC

Pontevedra 19,1ºC
A Coruña 17,9ºC
Gijón 21,1ºC
Santander 21,2ºC
Bilbao 21,3ºC 
San Sebastián 22,7ºC

Nantes 19,7ºC
Brest 17,3ºC

Bournemouth (costa sur UK) 17,2ºC
Aberdeen 14,3ºC

Dublín 15,3ºC

Segundo o meu compatriota Pek o País Vasco no verao tem mais parecido com o oeste do Reino Unido e Irlanda que com o oeste de Francia, Galiza ou norte de Portugal. Pode ser nas chuva, ainda que este ano o País Vasco tem seca (Bilbao somente 20 mm em julho e 10 mm em agosto), mais nas temperaturas o País Vasco e, com muito, a regiao mais quente do clima oceánico europeo, com temperaturas que se parecem mais ao mediterráneo que ás ilhas británicas.
En realidade tampouco a chuva do País Vasco no verao e semelhante á do UK, porque no UK é consecuencia das borrascas, pelo contrario a maior parte da chuva de verao no Páis Vasco é consecuencia de 1 o 2 tormentas.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2012 às 16:16)

Ferreiro disse:


> ...Segundo o meu compatriota Pek...



Ferreiro, haja paciência para ler os teus posts quando te referes ao Pek. Já há muitos dias que aqui não vem a este espaço e continuas a referir-te a ele. Há algum problema pessoal entre ti e ele? resolve-o noutro espaço qualquer, não aqui que é um espaço apenas para relatar a meteorologia na Europa.
Saúde!


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Set 2012 às 16:24)

Nenhum problema, Aristocrata.

Hoje temos névoas nas Rías Baixas galegas (Pontevedra). Webcam da cidade de Vigo.


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2012 às 16:20)

Sigo com máxima de 6ºC após mínima de -3ºC

Junto ao mar, a máxima ronda os 5-7ºC, está a ser um dia bastante frio, e para a noite prevê-se neve generalizada, inclusivé onde estou, e uma grande "gale" (tempestade) com rajadas do quadrante norte a atingir 40m/s segundo a previsão oficial (isto é 144km/h).

Ontem choveu e estavam apenas 2-3ºC aqui. Caíu uma grande nevada em todas as montanhas em redor que finalmente mudaram da cor escura para um belo branco.


----------



## irpsit (9 Set 2012 às 21:56)

Sigo com 5ºC e chuva e vento a tornar-se mais forte, 54km/h e rajadas até 80km/h.

No oeste do país a tempestade já começou com ventos em algumas estações de 90km/h e rajadas a ultrapassar os 100km/h. Vamos ver até quão forte ira ser.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/faxafloi

A neve já cobre cotas de 500 metros, e com boa acumulação; vamos a ver o quanto desce. 

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/webcams/hveravellir/#type=w

A previsão dá neve com muita confiança durante a noite de hoje, mesmo à cota 100 onde estou. Se acontecer vai ser uma primeira neve bem cedo (em 2011 tive a primeira neve somente em Novembro).

http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/south/


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2012 às 09:46)

*Sigo com -1°C e a nevar! *E com um vento muito forte de norte, aqui anda pelos 70km/h. As rajadas atingem os 100km/h em muitas estacoes. Está um dia de inverno bem violento.

Algumas estacoes, em locais descampados ou em montanha, registaram ventos de 110km/h (média 1 minuto).

Uma rajada confirmada registou 144km/h, e algumas estacoes no extremo nordeste registaram rajadas até 200km/h (ainda nao confirmadas). Muitos locais no norte do país estao sem electricidade após terem caído as linhas de alta tensao.

A neve entretanto branqueou já a maior parte do país, e está agora a chegar â cota zero.

É a primeira vez que vejo nevar em inicio de Setembro!!! E com esta sensacao térmica é algo inédito!


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2012 às 10:15)

Podem ver aqui algumas noticias e imagens

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/09/10/ovedur_a_myvatnsoraefum/

Os voos domésticos foram todos cancelados e no norte as estradas cortadas por causa de 20cm ou mais de acumulacao de neve.

http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/vefmyndavelar/nordurland

Continua a nevar aqui mas sem acumulacao. A neve ainda nao é intensa, mas o vento é violento, as rajadas aqui ultrapassam os 100km/h!

O vento foi tao violento que em algumas estradas consegui arrancar partes do asfalto. Nunca pensei que tal pudesse ser possível. Veio isto nas notícias de hoje:
http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/09/10/malbik_flettist_af_og_rudur_sprungu/


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Set 2012 às 15:50)

Akukeyri, costa norte de Islandia, agora


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2012 às 18:38)

Começa a desenhar-se um cenário negro aqui.

O blizzard continua. Sigo com -1ºC, a máxima foi apenas +1ºC.

Onde moro, caírem várias árvores, algumas de grande porte. O vento atingiu rajadas de 140km/h. Esteve fortíssimo a noite e dia todo, e ainda está a ganhar mais força!

Arrancou mais umas árvores ainda há bocado, aqui mesmo ao pé de minha casa.

Muitos acidentes. Carros empurrados para fora da estrada.

Akureyri, a segunda maior cidade da Islândia está sem electricidade há já 12 horas, e irá estar pelo menos até amanhã. Caíram muitos postes de electricidade no norte do país.

Voos cancelados.

Desastre para os agricultores. Nunca em décadas viram um nevão e tempestade tão cedo, logo após o fim do verão. As ovelhas e vacas que ainda estão ao ar livre (costumam ser recolhidas em meados de Setembro) andam perdidas no meio de muita neve acumulada por este blizzard.

Mas o maior desastre foi mesmo a queda de inúmeros postes de electricidade.

Muitas estradas do país foram encerradas. Provavelmente muitas estradas de montanhas já não irão abrir mais antes da Primavera. Costumam fechar em Outubro.

Asfalto foi arrancado em algumas estradas no sudeste do país, onde se gerou também uma violenta tempestade de poeira (poeira vulcânica do Grimsvotn que teve erupção o ano passado)

Um evento único para Setembro, dizem os meteorologistas. Bastante extremo.

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/09/10/brotnir_eins_og_eldspytur/

Cá para mim, isto está ligado ao anormal derretimento do Arctico, Gronelândia e Islândia deste verão, mas isso é apenas o meu palpite.


----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2012 às 22:00)

Finalmente as coisas acalmam por aqui. O vento já se tornou mais moderado com rajadas menos fortes. Parou de nevar e surgem abertas nas nuvens que se movimentam com muita velocidade no céu. Temp nos -0.5ºC.

Alguém consegue saber de onde veio esta depressão? Não reparei nas cartas sinópticas, mas gostava de saber se veio da, Gronelândia, se do Canadá ou se uma latitude mais a sul.


----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2012 às 22:20)

irpsit disse:


> Finalmente as coisas acalmam por aqui. O vento já se tornou mais moderado com rajadas menos fortes. Parou de nevar e surgem abertas nas nuvens que se movimentam com muita velocidade no céu. Temp nos -0.5ºC.
> 
> Alguém consegue saber de onde veio esta depressão? Não reparei nas cartas sinópticas, mas gostava de saber se veio da, Gronelândia, se do Canadá ou se uma latitude mais a sul.



É uma depressão bem cavada que se encontra com o centro a NE da Islândia. A puxar ar frio do Ártico que interage com o ar quente e húmido a SO e dá molho. Vou tentar descobrir de onde veio (se entretanto não encontrarem antes) 
Mapeada na análise de superfície do MetOffice britânico.
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/europe/surface_pressure.html


Pela análise de arquivos de cartas de superfície, deduzo que terá vindo do NE do Canadá e terá interagido com uma depressão já existente no UK e intensificou-se.
Os mais entendidos que me corrijam. Sou um noob


----------



## duncan (11 Set 2012 às 01:19)

irpsit disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se um cenário negro aqui.
> 
> O blizzard continua. Sigo com -1ºC, a máxima foi apenas +1ºC.
> 
> ...



ou será que qurerá dizer que o clima esta a crer dar sinais de mudança(arrefecimento)?


----------



## irpsit (11 Set 2012 às 18:25)

Dia calmo. Ainda rajadas de vento forte, mas nada de mais. Céu limpo e temperatura mínima 0ºC, temperatura máxima 6ºC. Fresco ao vento...

Aguardo a chegada dos restos do Leslie, na quinta... o bom é que deverá ajudar a subir a temperatura....

No Norte do país, a protecção civil resgatou muitas ovelhas. Algumas estavam debaixo de 2 metros de neve (acumulada pelo vento forte). A acumulação do nevão foi de 20cm. Aqui onde vivo não acumulou nada, mas pintou de branco as montanhas em redor.


----------



## irpsit (11 Set 2012 às 21:55)

Um pouco de frio por cá. A temperatura já está nos zero, e ainda são nove da noite. Como o tempo está limpo e o vento de norte finalmente tornou-se fraco, creio que poderei ter uma mínima bem negativa esta madrugada!

Ainda pensei em ir acampar aqui perto, para dar as despedidas do verão e sentir o frio montanhas (e ver o escuro do céu), mas não estou assim muito preparado para essas mínimas...


----------



## CptRena (12 Set 2012 às 11:49)

Parece estar a nevar nos Alpes Italianos






Rifugio Bella Vista - Igloo!


----------



## irpsit (12 Set 2012 às 12:06)

Tive uma mnima bem baixa, -6ºC (e e houve uma estação oficial aqui perto que registou -7.7ºC)

Agora sigo em dia com algum sol e +3ºC...

Forte geada.



irpsit disse:


> Um pouco de frio por cá. A temperatura já está nos zero, e ainda são nove da noite. Como o tempo está limpo e o vento de norte finalmente tornou-se fraco, creio que poderei ter uma mínima bem negativa esta madrugada!
> 
> Ainda pensei em ir acampar aqui perto, para dar as despedidas do verão e sentir o frio montanhas (e ver o escuro do céu), mas não estou assim muito preparado para essas mínimas...


----------



## CptRena (13 Set 2012 às 20:09)

Boas

Ficou mesmo tudo coberto de neve





Rifugio Bella Vista - Igloo!


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Set 2012 às 20:13)

Viena (180 metros) hoje uma temperatura máxima de 13ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=11036&ano=2012&mes=9&day=13&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Neve nos Alpes por cima dos 1500 metros. O outono chega.

Na península ibérica aínda temos que esperar. Em Valladolid a mais de 700 metros o día de setembro mais frío atimgiram aos 23ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08141&ano=2012&mes=9&day=13&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Set 2012 às 20:57)

Temos forte seca na Espanha. Em Madrid, nos últimos 30 días somente 0,5 mm

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2012&mes=9&day=13&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Nos 30 anteriores 5 mm

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2012&mes=8&day=14&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Nos 30 anteriores 0 mm

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2012&mes=7&day=15&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Nos 30 anteriores 2 mm

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08221&ano=2012&mes=6&day=15&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

*O resumo é que nos últimos 120 días em Madrid somente 7,5 mm* 
Mas há dados peores, em cidades como Sevilla ou Córdoba no mesmo periodo 0 mm

Ademais continua o calor, ontem Córdoba 38ºC, e Madrid (600 metros) 33ºC, ademais Madrid quase todos os días com mais de 30ºC desde maio, e Córdoba TODOS OS DÍAS!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Set 2012 às 20:22)

Viena ontem teve uma temperatura máxima de 13ºC, hoje Sarajevo foi muito mais fría, uma máxima de 10.6ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=9&day=14&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Pouco a pouco o outono chega a Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Set 2012 às 20:47)

A neve cobre o monte Etna (Sicilia) por primeira vez esta temporada 

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/24544-1-prima-neve-etna-sicilia

Tambem bastante neve nos Alpes, pelo contrario nada nas cordilheiras espanholas


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Set 2012 às 13:15)

Neve no solo em Austria a 1300 metros. Nao é excepcional ja que o ano pasado o 18 de setembro nevou a 700-800 metros tambem em Austria.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/24550-1-un-sentiero-di-maltempo-dallaustria-alla-grecia


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Set 2012 às 14:29)

Pelo contrario em Espanha continúa o verao. As webcams de hoje no Cantábrico. As praias repletas de gente.

Avilés (Asturias)




Santander




San Sebastián


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Set 2012 às 17:22)

Resgate de uma ovelha na nevada de Islandia

!


----------



## irpsit (19 Set 2012 às 13:16)

Sigo com máxima de +9ºC, após mínima de -5ºC. Continua cẽu limpo.

Uma espessa camada de geada esta manhã. Ainda sobre as zonas à sombra.


----------



## irpsit (24 Set 2012 às 13:25)

Há 3 dias que a temperatura está constante entre os 7 e 10ºC, céu encoberto e com chuva esporadicamente.


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2012 às 17:59)

> A storm coming in over the U.K. blasted feet of sea foam in a Scotland town. Elsewhere, the same storm caused serious flooding, killing at least four, according to the Daily Mail website.
> 
> Torrential rain began Sunday night in the south and west, then spread through northern England to parts of Scotland and Ireland Monday and Monday night. The highest rainfall since Sunday, 108 mm (4.3 inches), was collected at Ravensworth, North Yorkshire, the U.K. Met Office said. The site has a normal September rainfall of only 47 mm (1.9 inches).
> 
> The storm's gales at sea whipped up high surf along the North Sea coast. Online images of coastal Scotland showed landscapes literally awash in sea foam churned by the waves, then blown ashore by the strong winds.



Em Aberdeen


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2012 às 20:13)

Já deve cheirar a neve nos pontos mais altos da Galiza.

Neste momento, nas estações do MeteoGalicia:

1,3ºC em Xares (1762m);
1,7ºC em Cabeza de Manzaneda (1758m);
2,3ºC em Lardeira (1620m);
3,4ºC em Ancares (1364m).

Todas estas estações registaram precipitação nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2012 às 23:18)

AnDré disse:


> Já deve cheirar a neve nos pontos mais altos da Galiza.


Para já a alta humidade deverá inviabilizar a queda de neve.
Como teremos o pós-frontal a trazer ar mais frio, talvez alguma coisa possa cair já esta madrugada.

E que potente depressão a afectar o Reino Unido - nós "comemos" os restos mas não passamos fome - bela rega estamos a levar.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Set 2012 às 13:32)

AnDré disse:


> Já deve cheirar a neve nos pontos mais altos da Galiza.
> 
> Neste momento, nas estações do MeteoGalicia:
> 
> ...



Días muito fríos aquí na Galiza para ser setembro. Mais a neve tem que esperar, a webcam de Manzaneda nao mostra nada de neve. 

Donde cheiram a neve é nos montes Pirineos: 
http://www.alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com/webcams.php


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Set 2012 às 22:57)

Alo, durante esta semana estou por Londres e por cá tem estado um tempo mais que outonal, 
A temperatura durante o dia n deve ter passado os 15º mas a sensação térmica é bem mais baixa, a chuva tem estado sempre presente em forma de aguaceiros e o céu sempre muito nublado!!


----------



## irpsit (27 Set 2012 às 13:11)

Um dia bem mais fresco.

Desde manhã e até agora tem estado a chover bem, e a temperatura não sai dos +2º. Cheira-me que vem neve logo. Vento nordeste fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2012 às 15:52)

A zona de Cádiz já leva um acumulado jeitoso hoje:

San Fernando . 63.6 mm
Cádiz: 63.6 mm

A AEMET colocou a província de Huelva em aviso laranja de precipitação entre as 16 horas e as 21 horas (Hora espanhola).


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2012 às 16:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A zona de Cádiz já leva um acumulado jeitoso hoje:
> 
> San Fernando . 63.6 mm
> Cádiz: 63.6 mm
> ...



Sim, tem chovido muito nessa zona.
No Cazatormentas já há algumas fotos de Cádiz, com as consequências dessa chuva toda:












http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...tiembre-2012-primeras-borrascas-otonales/380/


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Parece que vai continuar complicado por Espanha


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2012 às 20:24)

Grande bicho


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 09:10)

Situação muito complicada no Sul de Espanha, principalmente na zona de Malaga, com quantidades impressionantes de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h.
Fica aqui um quadro retirado do Cazatormentas, com a actualização das 09h:





Há zonas que já têm mais de 100mm acumulados desde as 00h, uma delas já com *213mm* acumulados!

Em Alora, cairam *70mm numa hora*...

Impressionante!

PS: Uma situação destas em Portugal seria o caos! (em Espanha também deverá estar a ser!)


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 09:32)

Segundo dados da AEMET, a estação oficial de Medina Sidonia, tem um acumulado, desde as 00h, de *1136,2mm *!!!!  Tem várias horas com acumulados horários superiores a 100mm!

*Se não for um erro da estação (com estes valores, deve ser o mais provável, visto nenhuma outra estação ter registado valores similares!)*, seriam valores  Brutais!


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 10:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Segundo dados da AEMET, a estação oficial de Medina Sidonia, tem um acumulado, desde as 00h, de *1136,2mm *!!!!  Tem várias horas com acumulados horários superiores a 100mm!
> 
> *Se não for um erro da estação (com estes valores, deve ser o mais provável, visto nenhuma outra estação ter registado valores similares!)*, seriam valores  Brutais!



Só pode ser um erro. 

Durante a noite quase nem choveu nessa região.

Precipitação acumulada das 3-4h (locais), segundo o radar:





(A seta indica a localização dessa estação)

Zero. Ao passo que essa estação registou 186,2mm.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 10:35)

AnDré disse:


> Só pode ser um erro.
> 
> Durante a noite quase nem choveu nessa região.
> 
> ...



OK. Bem me parecia! Ainda bem então! Aqueles valores seriam uma brutalidade.

De resto, a zona de Málaga regista muitas inundações, e com o caudal dos rios da Andaluzia a subir muito.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 10:38)

Entretanto, na Serra Nevada, que está estrategicamente bem colocada para este tipo de eventos, deu-se a aparição do elemento branco.

Dada a cota de neve na região andar nos 3500m, o branco que se vê deverá ser granizo. Pelo menos à cota em que se situa esta webcam (2630m).






Em todo o caso, as vertentes sul da serra deverão hoje acumular precipitações espantosas.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 10:41)

Algumas fotos desta manhã, na zona de Álora (retiradas do Cazatormentas):
















O rio Guadalhorce está com uma grande subida de caudal e poderá causar ainda muitos estragos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2012 às 10:44)

Esta situação não é nada do outro mundo. Todos os anos, esta zona de Espanha, por esta altura tem situações destas, desde de Cádiz a Valência, é raro o ano em que não existe precipitações elevadas no sudeste espanhol.

Admirado ficaria eu, se chovesse isso aqui no Algarve, isso é que era fora do comum. 

Estas situações no sudeste espanhol são muito mais perigosas do que aquelas que ocorrem em Portugal, porque nesta altura, o Mediterrâneo tem as águas bem mais quentes do que a nossa costa, aliás, em anos que não acontecem estas cut-off's o sudeste espanhol sofre com a seca, principalmente a zona de Valência, Almeria. Porque as superfícies frontais que atravessam a Península Ibérica dificilmente chegam lá.

Basta fazermos uma análise a estas depressões, quando elas não afectam o Algarve directamente, a zona de Cádiz e todo o sudeste espanhol leva com elas em cima.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 10:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta situação não é nada do outro mundo. Todos os anos, esta zona de Espanha, por esta altura tem situações destas, desde de Cádiz a Valência, é raro o ano em que não existe precipitações elevadas no sudeste espanhol.
> 
> Admirado ficaria eu, se chovesse isso aqui no Algarve, isso é que era fora do comum.



Olha que de acordo com os relatos no Cazatormentas, não é bem assim. Segundo eles, estes valores já são bem elevados e pouco normais. Não sei quais os valores de precipitação que costumam ocorrer nessa zona, mas, por exemplo, os 213mm registados desde as 00h em EL Torcal, não me parece que sejam assim tão normais.

Pois, valores destes no Algarve, num tão curto espaço de tempo, certamente que seria o caos e a destruição.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 10:58)

De acordo com noticias da TVE, já há a registar 1 morto em Álora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2012 às 10:59)

ecobcg disse:


> Olha que de acordo com os relatos no Cazatormentas, não é bem assim. Segundo eles, estes valores já são bem elevados e pouco normais. Não sei quais os valores de precipitação que costumam ocorrer nessa zona, mas, por exemplo, os 213mm registados desde as 00h em EL Torcal, não me parece que sejam assim tão normais.
> 
> Pois, valores destes no Algarve, num tão curto espaço de tempo, certamente que seria o caos e a destruição.



ecobcg, o que eu quis referir, é que todos os anos essa zona até Valência, nos meses de Setembro e Outubro é normal acontecerem mas não deixa de ser um valor impressionante. 

Esses valores no Algarve, punha tudo a boiar, se as nossas cidades com 20-30 mm numa hora, já causa inundações nem imagino com 213 mm em cerca de 10 horas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 11:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta situação não é nada do outro mundo. Todos os anos, esta zona de Espanha, por esta altura tem situações destas, desde de Cádiz a Valência, é raro o ano em que não existe precipitações elevadas no sudeste espanhol.
> 
> Admirado ficaria eu, se chovesse isso aqui no Algarve, isso é que era fora do comum.



Isso dito assim é muito relativo.
É uma região com o tamanho de Portugal onde uma área superior à do Algarve regista uma precipitação média anual <300mm. 






O que significa que em algumas dessas regiões, só hoje poderá chover o equivalente a um ano normal de precipitação.

É verdade que quase todos os anos ocorrem fenómenos extremos nessa região, mas são fenómenos muito localizados e com um período de retorno muito grande.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Esses valores no Algarve, punha tudo a boiar, se as nossas cidades com 20-30 mm numa hora, já causa inundações nem imagino com 213 mm em cerca de 10 horas.



Nesse aspecto, eles não estão melhores do que nós.
Esses valores numa cidade como Sevilha, Málaga, Córdoba... Iriam ter consequências muito graves.
Como ocorreram em regiões rurais, acontece o mesmo que aconteceria por cá. Aliás, as imagens falam por si.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2012 às 11:20)

Sim isto que está a acontecer não acontece todos os anos ainda mais porque a depressão nem esta no mediterrâneo mas sim em Portugal (efeito rotunda)  os modelos a muito que vinham a mostrar um cenário grave para todo o sul de Espanha e assim é!! é de lamentar as vitimas nestas ocasiões


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2012 às 11:51)

Para vermos que generalizamos quando dizemos que vai sempre tudo para Espanha, e não temos em conta que Espanha é 5 vezes maior que Portugal. 

Tirado de um fórum espanhol:


> En Almería capital el j***do viento se ha llevado la lluvia  :'(  siempre igual.......





> Increíble, para de llover y se abren claros en Almería, vaya Microclima... :rcain: Me río por no llorar...



Málaga (cidade) segue hoje com cerca de 40mm acumulados. Nada de especial quando comparado com Álora, a 30km a noroeste de Málaga, que só em 3h registou *170mm*!

E as consequências de tal são muito graves como se pode calcular.









Entretanto a Serra Nevada, acima dos 2600m já está com um bom manto de neve.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 11:58)

Galeria de fotos da zona de Málaga:

http://comunidad.laopiniondemalaga....ga/Inundaciones-provincia-Malaga/47253/2.html

O rio Guadalhorce terá subido 4 a 5 metros!


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Set 2012 às 13:44)

Entretanto na Galiza temos sol.
Essas quantidades de chuva na Andalucía nao sao frequentes, ocorrem cada 20 anos. Fagam contas, em Málaga a precipitaçao media no periodo 1971-2000 no mes de setembro é de somente 16 mm. Pelo que os mais de 200 mm de hoje sao a precipitaçao acumulada de 12-15 anos no mes de setembro. 
Levabam 4 meses sem uma gota de agua e de repente caem 200 litros. A última vez que aconteceu tal coisa foi a primeiros dos anos 90.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 13:51)

Começam a chegar imagens de maior destruição:

Villanueva del Rosario





Villanueva del Trabuco


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2012 às 15:29)

Penso que a imagem seja ilustrativa do que se está a passar em Espanha.





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4261407024794&set=o.268851736566020&type=1&ref=nf





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...98706.62742.268851736566020&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Lightning (28 Set 2012 às 15:31)

Alpandeire com 245 mm acumulados em apenas 12 horas. 

Uma mulher morreu e há neste momento um desaparecido.

pic.twitter.com/Xq9m4ph5













pic.twitter.com/CGvQgtWL







Notícia do Diário Sur de Málaga:

Alpandeire, Pujerra, Álora y Villanueva del Trabuco han superado los 200 litros en las últimas 24 horas

La primera tanda de precipitaciones en la provincia de otoño se ha saldado con unos volúmenes importantes, que en el caso de la Comarca de Antequera y Teba ha dejado hasta 245 litros por metro en las últimas 24 horas. Así lo afirma la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) que augura que a las doce del mediodía desactivaba la alerta roja en toda la provincia. Sí se mantendrá hasta mañana, la alerta naranja y amarilla, aunque la tendencia es que mañana desaparezcan todas las alertas.

Desde Aemet, anticiparon que mañana habrá precipitaciones leves con cielos muy nubosos y chubascos moderados en algunos puntos.
El valle del Guadalhorce y la Serranía de Ronda ha sido el punto más castigado de la provincia. Así, en Pujerra los pluviómetros han recogido 204 litros, Álora 204 y más de 200 en Villanueva del Trabuco. Las fuertes lluvias han impedido contabilizar los litros caídos en Aemet de Villanueva del Rosario, cuya estación estaba inaccesible.

Otros de los municipios más afectados por las lluvias han sido Ronda con 127 litros, Campillos con 144, Pizarra con 114 y Teba 99.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Set 2012 às 17:03)

Acho que podemos concordar que mais vale o algarve ter ficado de lado neste evento e esperar até ao próximo pra Outubro do que ter levado com tanta chuva e destruição!!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Pelas imagens de radar destes últimos dias já era de esperar! 
Por aqui se tivessem caído 20mm já era muito bom mas pronto há que aguardar por melhores dias.
No entanto é sempre de lamentar estas tragédias mas há que se estar ciente que isto faz parte do clima Mediterrânico. Aqui no Algarve já temos experiência disso, agora neste caso calhou ao Sul de Espanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2012 às 20:19)

Espanha


----------



## irpsit (28 Set 2012 às 20:33)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*

Parece ter sido mesmo um evento dramático.
O El País já confirma 6 mortos e evacuações. 

Nas próximas horas os relatos vão surgir mais....

No satélite parece feio, e a tempestade move-se para Portugal.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2012 às 23:32)

Um video que demonstra a violência das águas:


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2012 às 23:59)

nao consigo visualizar nada...


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2012 às 02:01)

Tornado em Gandía, Valência.

Fala-se de 35 a 50 feridos segundo o fórum espanhol Cazatormentas. Aconteceu há pouco tempo atrás.











Fonte: pic.twitter.com/6RWXss7f


----------



## 1337 (29 Set 2012 às 02:10)

Absolutamente incrível o sul da Espanha, levaram com super células, Reparem nas fotos das tragédias, a vegetação tava toda seca e de repente cai mais de 200 mm num dia


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2012 às 11:20)

Ocho muertos en este episodio hasta el momento...

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2012/09/28/actualidad/1348820154_774075.html

Algunas imágenes de distintas fuentes (EFE, El País, Público, El Mundo, Twitter, etc.):

Málaga:
















Almeria:

















Murcia:
















Valencia. Efectos del tornado en Gandía:












Un dato, en Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia) cayeron ayer  *en una hora 108,4 mm*. 






En el total del día de ayer dicha estación alcanzó los 212,4 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 11:26)

Resumo da precipitação de ontem (28-09-2012) em Espanha:


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2012 às 13:04)

Para que se aprecie la virulencia y nivel extremo que pueden llegar a alcanzar este tipo de fenómenos, sólo añadir que en un episodio de estas características, aunque más intenso todavía, se produjo el que supone el récord nacional oficial de precipitación registrada en 24 horas en una estación de AEMET. Se trata de los *817 mm* que se recogieron el 3 de noviembre de 1987 en Oliva (Valencia). Se ha investigado durante largo tiempo y, no hace demasiado, se dio definitivamente por válido:

http://www.levante-emv.com/seccione...tat_Valenciana-Reconocen-record-diluvio-Oliva

Ese mismo día se recogieron 720 mm en la estación de Gandía (Valencia), también oficiales.

Una locura 

P.D.: En toda esa zona de la provincia de Valencia y otras zonas de la Comunidad Valenciana (fundamentalmente de la provincia de Castellón) son notablemente más habituales este tipo de episodios (generalmente propios de finales de septiembre, octubre y primeros de noviembre) que en el sureste de Andalucía, aunque, obviamente, no acontecen todos los años (más aún de forma virulenta). De hecho, estos territorios de la comunidad valenciana tienen un marcado máximo anual de precipitación en esa época (fundamentalmente octubre) sin que apenas crezca el número de días en que esta se produce con respecto o otros meses como enero, marzo, abril, mayo o diciembre; es decir, se produce un claro aumento de la cantidad precipitada por día de precipitación.





















































Con todo, estos episodios no suponen algo completamente generalizado y homogéneo sino que hay zonas con totales de precipitación bestiales y otras con valores altos pero más "normales"

Más sobre las DANAs:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/estudios/dana_ext.pdf

En una búsqueda rápida de los últimos años:

En 2011: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/11/21/valencia/1321863830.html

En 2009: http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=262

En 2007: http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=206

Un saludo


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2012 às 19:25)

Ainda foi jeitosa a acumulação de neve na Serra Nevada:


----------



## Costa (3 Out 2012 às 09:05)

Extremos da temperatura na Europa em 2012


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Out 2012 às 11:30)

Consegues arranjar as mínimas?


----------



## belem (3 Out 2012 às 12:18)

Esses gráficos devem ter vindo do forum onde o Mesogeiakos participa.
Não sei se ele ainda usa dados de zonas urbanas de Atenas, por isso acho que é preciso algum cuidado, com as informações que ele apresenta.
Contudo sei que este verão, na Grécia, se obtiveram valores acima da média.

E realmente é quase cómica a presença da Lousã, nesses gráficos.
Realça o que ainda há por estudar, relativamente à meteorologia e climatologia, das zonas mais quentes de Portugal.


----------



## Costa (5 Out 2012 às 16:27)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Consegues arranjar as mínimas?


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Out 2012 às 14:27)

belem disse:


> Esses gráficos devem ter vindo do forum onde o Mesogeiakos participa.
> Não sei se ele ainda usa dados de zonas urbanas de Atenas, por isso acho que é preciso algum cuidado, com as informações que ele apresenta.
> Contudo sei que este verão, na Grécia, se obtiveram valores acima da média.
> 
> ...



Ademais, Rodas e Samos ficam na costa asiática de Turquía . Nao acho entao porque nao há dados de Chipre, Canarias, Açores... Em realidade sim acho, é porque o grego esse louco é quem decide em aquele foro que é Europa e que nao . Aínda assim nunca consegue que os dados gregos figurem na listagem da temperatura máxima pelo que tem que usar os dados de temperatura mínima mais elevada.


----------



## irpsit (7 Out 2012 às 19:31)

Sigo com +1.5ºC e chuva bem forte (misturada com água-neve).

A máxima que tive foi 5ºC, e a mínima 0ºC.

Nos últimos dias, a máxima têm rondado os 5 a 8ºC, e as mínimas têm sido sempre negativas entre os -4 e os 0ºC.

Ontem teve geada até ao final da tarde, nas zonas sombrias.

Hoje deve estar a cair um nevão à cota 500. Eu estou na cota 100, e com esta temperatura ainda acho possível ver alguma neve hoje. O sleet já começa a cair mais e mais.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Out 2012 às 03:18)

Vou 10 dias à Finlândia na próxima semana. Não conto apanhar neve, mas algum frio sim!


----------



## irpsit (8 Out 2012 às 14:08)

Sigo com máxima de +1°C e céu agora encoberto.

Depois do sleet de ontem, a noite ficou limpa e terminou com uma mínima de -5°C e muita geada. Acima da cota 400, as montanhas estao todas brancas.

Agora o tempo volta a mudar, a ver vamos se ainda posso ter alguma neve. Mas como a entrada é de sudoeste duvido.

Consistentemente desde há um mes, a tendencia é para temperaturas mais baixas que as normais, o que me deixa na expectativa de um Inverno mais frio e branco que a média.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Out 2012 às 15:05)

Depois do breve episodio de fortes chuvas no sul de Espanha, o clima veio com o cenario habitual: tempo seco e quente. Ontem 34ºC em Huelva e hoje 35ºC em Murcia.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Out 2012 às 00:56)

Em Outubro ainda 35ºC? :O


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Out 2012 às 13:00)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Em Outubro ainda 35ºC? :O



É o verao que nao quere terminar.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2012 às 15:58)

O nosso Alentejo e Algarve tambem andou nos 29-30ºC generalizados, com alguns locais a chegar a 32-33..


----------



## belem (10 Out 2012 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> O nosso Alentejo e Algarve tambem andou nos 29-30ºC generalizados, com alguns locais a chegar a 32-33..



Eu acho que esteve mais.
Houve aí um dia ou outro, que algumas zonas devem ter ultrapassado esses valores.
Em zonas de planalto ( como nas estações SAGRA) várias estações chegaram a 32-33ºc.
Claro que estas não são as zonas mais quentes, por isso deve ultrapassado esse valor.


----------



## irpsit (10 Out 2012 às 23:58)

Se o tempo andava sazonalmente fresco, agora recebemos temperaturas mais elevadas para Outubro, mas nada de extraordinário.

Temos uma corrente de sudoeste, tipicamente da corrente do Golfo, uma temperatura constante de 8ºC e chuva sem parar há mais de 48 horas.

Chove, chove, chove, e nunca mais para.

É relativamente normal nesta altura do ano (Agosto, Setembro e Outubro) a jet stream situar-se acima da Islândia, até que em Dezembro começa a deslocar-se mais para sul.

Nos últimos 4 dias têm chovido uma média de 100mm por dia. Hoje chegou aos 115mm.


----------



## 1337 (11 Out 2012 às 14:30)

irpsit disse:


> Se o tempo andava sazonalmente fresco, agora recebemos temperaturas mais elevadas para Outubro, mas nada de extraordinário.
> 
> Temos uma corrente de sudoeste, tipicamente da corrente do Golfo, uma temperatura constante de 8ºC e chuva sem parar há mais de 48 horas.
> 
> ...


100 mm por dia? então quer dizer que já ias com mais de 400 mm acumulados só no início deste mês????


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2012 às 00:55)

Possibilidade de um evento convectivo severo no Mediterraneo central.

Sab-3f teremos uma corrente de oeste forte sobre o Med central enquanto á superficie se inicia uma adveccao quente de SW.
Uma short wave descerá sobre a PI, cavando e avancando para leste sobre essa pluma quente nos niveis baixos, com quantidades extremas de energia nos niveis baixos.

Shear intenso associado ao jet em altura, a presenca de linhas de frontogenese e de regioes de veering acentuado ( nomeadamente associados a nucleos de ciclogenese) poderao gerar conveccao severa, presistente e organizada em squall lines e supercelulas, nao sendo de excluir algum tornado.
Algumas das squall lines podem evoluir para MCS lineares com risco de ventos fortes e precipitacao excessiva.

Risco de precipitacao muito intensa de origem mista convectiva presente nas regioes montanhosas orientadas a SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Tornado em Marselha, hoje

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mwHOOrDyrn4


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Out 2012 às 12:55)

Tempo outonal estes días na Galiza. Vento, frío e chuva. Inclusive flocos de neve nas montanhas mais altas da cordilheira cantábrica, Picos de Europa


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2012 às 21:17)

1337 disse:


> 100 mm por dia? então quer dizer que já ias com mais de 400 mm acumulados só no início deste mês????



Exactamente.

Outubro é o mês mais chuvoso na Islândia. Maio o mais seco. 

A Islândia recebe muitas vezes os efeitos dos anticiclones polares. Noutras semanas recebe os efeitos da jet stream, precipitação durante vários dias seguidos.

Felizmente hoje tive o segundo dia de uma série de dias frios e de céu limpo. Que vai continuar no resto da semana. 

Ontem e hoje tive a máxima a rondar os 8ºC (agradável por estas terras) e as mínimas rondando os -4ºC. A geada essa fica durante todo o dia nas zonas sombrias.

Até é temperatura acima da média. Pois em breve espero temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2012 às 10:03)

Imagem de satélite dos Alpes, após o intenso nevão de ontem:







Acima dos 1000-1200m há um manto bem espesso de neve.
Algumas imagens das webcams:

St. Moritz:





Zillertal Rastkogel (Austria):





Brig Wasenalp (Suíça):





Radons (Suíça):


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Out 2012 às 13:16)

Brasil joga com o Japão em Wrocław na Polonia com chuva fraca e 9 graus. O Brasileiros estao jogando com mangas curtas...


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Out 2012 às 13:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Tempo outonal estes días na Galiza. Vento, frío e chuva. Inclusive flocos de neve nas montanhas mais altas da cordilheira cantábrica, Picos de Europa




Um día depois da nevada quase nao fica neve nos Picos de Europa


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2012 às 15:57)

Muita chuva nos últimos días na Galiza, mais de 100 mm ontem em locais da provincia da Coruña.


----------



## irpsit (17 Out 2012 às 20:36)

Estes dois últimos dias foram bem mais frios.

Bastante frio. 

As máximas atingem os *0ºC*, as mínimas os *-6ºC.*

NEste momento sigo com -3ºC e vento forte de norte e céu limpo enquanto anoitece. A geada e o gelo permanece durante o dia inteiro. Estive a jogar futebol com alguns amigos e minha nossa, terminei o jogo gelado.

Os pequenos riachos já começaram a congelar. Alguns lagos também.

No interior do país, as previsões dão conta de mínimas a atingir os -15ºC, o inverno islandês começa.... 

A estas mínimas ninguém na Europa chega em Outubro, só mesmo na Sibéria. Para já estou na expectativa se amanhã quebro a barreira dos -10ºC ou não. A menor mínima para já foi -7ºC ontem de manhã.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2012 às 22:58)

irpsit disse:


> Estes dois últimos dias foram bem mais frios.
> 
> Bastante frio.
> 
> ...



Sim chegam. Suecia tem uma mínima nacional en outubro por debaixo de -20ºC. Hoje mesmo en Nikkaluokta -13ºC.

Rumanía também tem -21,3ºC o 27/10/1987 em Intorsura Buzaului a somente 750 metros
http://www.meteoromania.ro/index.php?id=489


----------



## irpsit (19 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Sigo com -4°C após mínima de -7°C. Ontem a máxima foi à volta dos -1°C. Céu sempre limpo mas hoje algumas nuvens junto ao oceano. O solo já está congelado; o gelo persiste há já vários dias.

Hoje num vale a 10km daqui, a mínima chegou aos -11°C na estacao oficial do IM islandes. O tempo frio vai continuar.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Out 2012 às 18:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muita chuva nos últimos días na Galiza, mais de 100 mm ontem em locais da provincia da Coruña.



Uma vez um ingles me disse que um período seco na Escocia seria chover 4 dias na semana....será?


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Out 2012 às 21:43)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Uma vez um ingles me disse que um período seco na Escocia seria chover 4 dias na semana....será?



Muito exagerado.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Out 2012 às 21:47)

Muita chuva hoje nos montes Pirineos, com mais de 100 mm em alguns locais. Inclusive ja 1 morto. Pelo contrario hoje pouca chuva na Galiza, mais temperaturas frías para a época, hoje no aeroporto da Coruña 4ºC de mínima. No de Santiago de Compostela 2ºC.


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Out 2012 às 12:44)

Faz 6 graus apenas em Aberdeen no norte da Escocia, uma diferença grande de Londres por ex que tem 14 graus no mesmo horario..!!


----------



## Carlosita (23 Out 2012 às 00:16)

*Nevão raríssimo*

roma 2012 spettacolar


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Out 2012 às 21:14)

Hoje Moscovo ja teve uma máxima de 0ºC, a mínima foi parecida, pela nebulosidade, mas sem neve.


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Out 2012 às 11:38)

Meteorologistas preveem 'chuva de sangue' na Grã-Bretanha 

Se os meteorologistas estiverem certos, os britânicos do sudeste do país podem ser testemunhas de um fenômeno raro e inusitado nesta semana: a chamada chuva vermelha, também conhecida como chuva de sangue.

O fenômeno ocorre quando a poeira de regiões desérticas se mistura com a umidade das nuvens, resultando em uma chuva de coloração avermelhada que deixa uma fina camada de pó sobre ruas, casas, árvores e outras superfícies.

Segundo especialistas, a poeira vermelha é proveniente de fortes tempestades de areia no deserto do Saara que, apesar de ocorrerem a 2 mil quilômetros de distância, levantam partículas minúsculas levadas pelo vento para outras regiões.

Philip Eden, especialista em clima, explica que a poeira - e, consequentemente, a chuva - também pode ser amarronzada ou cor de areia.

As nuvens que causariam a chuva vermelha chegaram à Grã-Bretanha com uma massa de ar quente vinda da África - que deve fazer as temperaturas no país atingirem 20 graus Celsius nos próximos dias, algo incomum para o meio de outono.

Diferentes cores

"Os montes de areia têm cores diferentes no Saara, o que significa que a cor da chuva e do revestimento que ela deixa também podem variar", diz Eden.

A chuva colorida é rara no Reino Unido sendo mais comum em países do sul da Europa, como Espanha, Itália, Portugal e sul da França, que estão mais próximos do Saara.

Ela também já foi registrada em países escandinavos.

Um incidente bem documentado desse fenômeno aconteceu em 2001, no sul do Estado indiano de Kerala, quando uma chuva de uma forte cor vermelha coloriu a região por semanas.

Naquela ocasião, o tom avermelhado foi tão intenso que até a roupa dos moradores ficou manchada.

Além disso, há relatos de "chuvas de sangue" em textos históricos. O fenômeno é mencionado na Ilíada, de Homero, escrita no século 8 a.C., e em textos do século 12 do escritor Geoffrey de Monmouth, que popularizou a lenda do Rei Arthur.

Antigamente, muitos acreditavam que a chuva era realmente de sangue e o fenômeno era considerado um mau presságio.

Segundo meteorologistas britânicos este ano o clima no país foi marcado por temperaturas e fenômenos meteorológicos atípicos, com um longo período de seca na primavera seguido de uma temporada de chuvas torrenciais

Uol Notícias


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Out 2012 às 11:41)

Esta noticia é mesmo verdadeira!??


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2012 às 11:45)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Meteorologistas preveem 'chuva de sangue' na Grã-Bretanha
> 
> ...
> A chuva colorida é rara no Reino Unido sendo mais comum em países do sul da Europa, como Espanha, Itália, *Portugal* e sul da França, que estão mais próximos do Saara.
> ...



Nunca vi tal coisa aqui em Portugal.


----------



## irpsit (24 Out 2012 às 13:19)

Sigo com 0ºC após mínima de -2ºC.

Céu nublado e vento fraco. Bastante humidade e gelo. 

Nos últimos dias, a mínima e a máxima ronda os zero. Mas sem neve ainda.


----------



## Costa (24 Out 2012 às 21:17)

DRC disse:


> Nunca vi tal coisa aqui em Portugal.



Acontece todos os anos. O mais certo é teres visto e não possuires o conhecimento necessário para a identificar. Praticamente todos os verões, nos dias em que calha de existir alguma precipitação podes constatar que tudo em que a chuva toca, ao secar deixa um rasto de lama e terra seca (nota-se acima de tudo nos automóveis).


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Costa disse:


> Acontece todos os anos. O mais certo é teres visto e não possuires o conhecimento necessário para a identificar.



Eu sinceramente, já vi muita areia nos carros depois de chuva no Verão, mas vermelha mesmo, para lhe chamar "chuva de sangue"? Também não vi. 
Devo-me considerar ignorante portanto? 
 



Costa disse:


> Praticamente todos os verões, nos dias em que calha de existir alguma precipitação podes constatar que tudo em que a chuva toca, ao secar deixa um rasto de lama e terra seca (nota-se acima de tudo nos automóveis).



Naturalmente o fenómeno que a notícia se refere é o mesmo de cá, areia/poeira proveniente do Norte de África, e todos estamos obviamente familiarizados.
Provavelmente em zonas próximas de outros desertos com areias mais vermelhas, na América do Norte, ou Austrália hajam também ocorrências destas, e essas bem mais dignas de serem chamadas de "sangue".


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Out 2012 às 14:06)

Boa nevada na costa de Noruega. Trondheim na costa central





Inclusive flocos na costa sul (Bergen)


----------



## DRC (25 Out 2012 às 14:18)

Costa disse:


> Acontece todos os anos. O mais certo é teres visto e não possuires o conhecimento necessário para a identificar. Praticamente todos os verões, nos dias em que calha de existir alguma precipitação podes constatar que tudo em que a chuva toca, ao secar deixa um rasto de lama e terra seca (nota-se acima de tudo nos automóveis).



Eu já vi muitas vezes pó em cima dos carros após muito tempo sem chover e que há aqueles aguaceiros que só deixam umas pingas, mas de cor vermelha nunca vi.


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2012 às 23:14)

Aqui também registei a "primeira" neve (bem, a segunda depois daquela que anormalmente tive no inicio de Setembro).

A temperatura rondou os zero o dia todo, céu cinzento, e ao final da tarde caíram os primeiros flocos. Tudo um pouco pintado de branco mas acumulação mínima.

Queria dizer "que saudades da neve" mas sei que quando chegar a Março ou Abril já vou estar cheio desta.


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2012 às 23:38)

E como podia eu esquecer-me: no interior da Islândia as temperaturas hoje chegaram aos -19ºC. E estão neste momento, entre os 13 e 16 negativos em muitos pontos.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Out 2012 às 10:37)

Hoje neva em algumas capitatais escándinavas e bálticas. Exemplo Tallinn (Estonia)





No norte da Suecia atingiram os -20ºC.


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Out 2012 às 13:21)

E neva fraco neste momento em Aberdeen na Escocia...faz 01 grau no momento. Glasgow mais ao sul tem ceu limopo e 6 graus. Londres conta conta 09 e ceu nublado


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2012 às 13:49)

Um bonito nevão nos países do báltico, neste final de Outubro. Neva agora com intensidade em Tallinn vai caindo também alguma neve em Riga.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Out 2012 às 13:56)

Mas é mesmo possível nevar no sul da Alemanha e da Polónia nos próximos dias??


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2012 às 15:24)

Há previsões de neve para Munique para amanhã e Domingo.


----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2012 às 20:03)

Sigo com -3ºC e neve fraca. E nevoeiro gelado também.

Hmmm.. cheira-me que estámos, tal como no ano passado, a começar um inverno invulgarmente frio.

há muita tendência da massa polar, de norte, nas últimas semanas...


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Out 2012 às 20:04)

Com a chegada da noite a neve tinge de branco a cidade de Aberdeen


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2012 às 21:37)

O* General Inverno* vai se instalando na Europa.


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Out 2012 às 00:14)

É verdade, mas por aqui ainda prefiro que tenhamos depressões de sudoeste com muita chuva e temperaturas amenas até a seca se desagravar pelo menos.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2012 às 09:34)

Hoje a neve já chegou a várias cidades da Alemanha, Polónia e Republica Checa. A Suiça e a Áustria deverão ser os próximos contemplados.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Out 2012 às 09:56)

No centro de Alemania

JENA 150 metros




DRESDE 110 metros




ALTENBURG 230 metros


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2012 às 11:56)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a neve já chegou a várias cidades da Alemanha, Polónia e Republica Checa. A Suiça e a Áustria deverão ser os próximos contemplados.



Já vai caindo alguma neve tanto em Berna como em Zurique.
Ambas as cidades estavam com cerca de 8ºC às 6h locais (7h em Portugal).
Agora estão com 1ºC.

Nas vertentes norte dos alpes suíços a temperatura está agora em queda, ao passo que a sul ainda não se faz sentir o frio. 
6ºC em St. Moritz (Alpes) e 13ºC em Lugano (sul).


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Out 2012 às 12:26)

Varsovia (Polonia)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2012 às 13:35)

Vai nevando também, com intensidade, em Sankt Gallen, Suíça 

http://130.82.102.72/view/index.shtml

Não liguem á data


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2012 às 15:33)

Berna:






Praga:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2012 às 15:48)

Na Sport tv está a dar o jogo freiburgo X Dortmund e neva com intensidade.


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2012 às 01:22)

Foto tirada hoje por um amigo meu que vive em Luzern, Suíça.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2012 às 08:36)

A neve continua o seu avanço para sul. Esta manhã cai neve em cidades como Liubliana e Zagreb.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 10:57)

Dan disse:


> A neve continua o seu avanço para sul. Esta manhã cai neve em cidades como Liubliana e Zagreb.



Bom dia Caro Dan,

O elemento branco visitou e bem a cidade de Grenoble também conhecida como capital dos Alpes.   

http://www.infoclimat.fr/photolive-photos-meteo-148209-neige-precoce-a-grenoble.html


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2012 às 11:12)

BERNA





LJUBLJANA





MUNICH


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2012 às 12:02)

A neve chegou tambem ao vale do río Po (Italia).

Sondrio 300 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Out 2012 às 12:30)

Pelo contrario na Espanha nenhuma cidade teve neve, nem sequer as mais elevadas como Soria, Ávila, Segovia, León, Teruel ou Burgos.
Somente têm neve algumas aldeias a muita altitude como Llánaves (na cordilheira Cantábrica) a 1400 metros, ou Cerler (nos Pirineos a 1500 metros. Mas a esta hora ja pouca coisa. Em vilas a menor altitude caeram flocos, aínda que de novo pouca coisa. Tam pouca que no foro espanhol Meteored ninguem conseguiu publicar uma foto.

CERLER 1500 metros




LLANAVES 1400 metros


----------



## Johnny (28 Out 2012 às 21:01)

Hoje em Puidoux, Vaud, Suiça (600/700 m altitude):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (28 Out 2012 às 22:15)

*A neve chegou mais cedo *


*Mau tempo assola sudeste de França*


EuroNews.pt


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Out 2012 às 07:54)

Viena 100 metros acorda hoje com neve


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2012 às 12:38)

A neve este ano chegou muito mais cedo à Europa que no ano anterior, no ano passado tive em Bialystok no Nordeste da Polónia e a neve só chegou em Dezembro, tenho informação que já nevou bastante por lá este ano.

Se quiserem acompanhar o tempo nesta cidade polaca, webcam de boa qualidade: http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2012 às 12:49)

Este episódio trouxe o frio bem mais cedo que em anos anteriores. Até aqui tivemos valores de temperatura que já há várias décadas não ocorriam logo em Outubro.


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2012 às 13:34)

De facto eu já seguia esta entrada invulgar do frio há já algum tempo. Há duas semanas atrás reparei que havia uma persistente tendência de norte aqui na Islândia que parecia estar a querer invadir a Europa.

Por acaso ando um pouco afastado do fórum e acabei por nao reportar isso.

Aqui na Islândia a temperatura já caíu aos -19°C no interior do país, que é bem drástico para esta altura do ano. O mesmo ocorreu no norte da Suécia. Reparei nesta tendêndia persistente da entrada polar.

O mais extremo de tudo, é que esta tendêndia de entrada polar vai agravar-se mais, segundo as previsoes da próxima semana: a temperatura aqui na Islândia vai cair bem mais, e a entrada polar vai intensificar (com vento forte de norte para os próximos 6 dias na Islândia, e inclusivé tempestuoso). 

Neste momento sigo com +1°C e céu encoberto, mas a temperatura vai dar uma queda considerável já amanha.

Decerto esta entrada polar, a tornar-se progressivamente mais agressiva, vai trazer um Novembro bem extremo para a maioria do Europa continental.




Dan disse:


> A neve continua o seu avanço para sul. Esta manhã cai neve em cidades como Liubliana e Zagreb.


----------



## irpsit (29 Out 2012 às 14:17)

Mas tudo dependerá do quanto o ar atlântico entre também na Europa.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Out 2012 às 11:15)

Estive na Finlandia a passada semana e assisti ao primeiro nevão da temporada. Realmente foi muito bonito acordar e ver tudo branco. Medo foi ontem à noite a ir de Lahti para Tampere a nevar e numa escuridão brutal...


----------



## irpsit (30 Out 2012 às 17:37)

Tempo muito mais agressivo aqui na Islándia.

A máxima foi somente de *-2°C*, a mínima foi *-5°C *e a temperatura comeca a cair novamente. A sensacao de frio está horrível devido ao vento forte de norte (polar), com rajadas até 70km/h, e vento de 45km/h. 

Esta entrada polar vai continuar muito agressiva nos próximos 5 dias: sao previstos ventos muito fortes de norte, durante um período prolongado, com neve e temperaturas muito baixas, na ordem dos -10°C. Já foi lancado aqui o alerta na proteccao civil. 

É um pouco invulgar esta vaga polar. Bastante cedo, normalmente só ocorre em Dezembro.

E creio, que se nao houver impedimento, vai resultar num Novembro bem frio e com neve para a maioria da Europa.


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Out 2012 às 20:21)

irpsit disse:


> E creio, que se nao houver impedimento, vai resultar num Novembro bem frio e com neve para a maioria da Europa.



Poderá significar também um novembro frio, chuvoso e com neve a cotas anormalmente baixas para a época em Portugal??


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2012 às 21:14)

Rainstorm disse:


> Poderá significar também um novembro frio, chuvoso e com neve a cotas anormalmente baixas para a época em Portugal??



Diria que é impossível responder a essa pergunta.


----------



## irpsit (31 Out 2012 às 17:54)

MSantos disse:


> Diria que é impossível responder a essa pergunta.



Eu acho improvável que ocorra neve a cotas baixas em Portugal. 

Os modelos parecem indiciar uma situação semelhante à actual: entrada de ar atlântico em Portugal, enquanto a maioria da Europa recebe o ar polar.

Mas para a Europa sim, parece haver indicações de um Novembro mais frio que o usual.

- - -

Sigo com 0ºC e céu encoberto, vento forte de norte.


----------



## irpsit (1 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Sigo com -7ºC e um vento desgraçado.

Uma noite muito agressiva. 

O vento de 64km/h e com rajadas de 90km/h. Arrasta imensa cinza vulcânica consigo, então o céu limpo e vento gelado estão cobertos por um nevoeiro de cinzas vulcânicas com a lua cheia criam um aspecto fantasmagórico. E com a aurora boreal por cima. Mas horrível para se caminhar lá fora. Uns 20mins foram suficientes para arranhar os meus olhos e pulmões e encher de cinza nos dentes e língua.

Realmente com -7ºC a sensação térmica deste vento fortíssimo é muito má. Relembro, as rajadas chegam aos 90km/h e acompanhadas de cinza vulcânica.

Parece muito vento?
Sim, mas junto ao glaciar Vatnajokull, o vento marca agora velocidades constantes de 85 a 90km/h, e rajadas que em alguns casos chegam aos 200km/h, exactamente o que IMO previa!

Vejam esta beleza: 
http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/faerd-og-astand/faerd-og-vedur/sudausturland/linurit/st083.html








Ia na rua e só dizia: "detesto a cinza e este clima!"


----------



## irpsit (1 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Foi confirmado também nas notícias e pelo IMO. O vento (rajadas) excedeu os 60m/s, ou seja atingiu os 226km/h.

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/11/01/for_yfir_60_metra_a_sekundu/

Esta estação produziu um vento particularmente violento porque está a downwind do glaciar e das montanhas, em plena estrada nacional.

Imagino quem conduz por lá quando o vento ultrapassa os 200km/h !!!

A proteccão civil desaconselhou a condução em toda a parte do país, até Domingo. Realmente é perigoso conduzir com estas rajadas. 

Outro à parte: lá foa sente-se o cheiro no ar a cinza vulcânica. Já há muita pelo ar e começa a ficar o ar denso de névoa vulcânica. 

Isto está interessante... frio e vento extremo

PS: a depressão já ocupa uma influência sobre quase toda a Europa, Portugal incluído. De Portugal a Alemanha fluxo de oeste ou sudoeste, da Dinamarca até à Islandia, fluxo de sudeste, e o centro nas ilhas Faroé.


----------



## irpsit (2 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Ainda continua um cenário muito agressivo aqui na Islandia. 

Sigo com máxima de -3°C, céu encoberto e continuacao deste vento violento de norte.

Blizzards no norte, dois tercos do país com estradas cortadas e cidades isoladas.

Ventos sopram a 100km/h em muitos locais e algumas rajadas atingiram *250km/h!* O que pode significar um recorde. Até perto de Reykjavik uma estacao registou uma rajada confirmada de mais de 200km/h. Soberbo. Resta verificar os 250km/h...

Link notícia aqui (rajada marcou uns confirmados 60m/s) http://ruv.is/frett/„ekki-vera-a-ferd-ad-othorfu“

Mar galga estradas na capital Reykjavik. Carros e camioes, muitos saíram fora da estrada. Casas danificadas. Bem, uma tempestade bem violenta. Muita cinza no ar.. 

http://www.visir.is/otrulegt-myndband-af-ovedrinu-i-reykjavik/article/2012121109831

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/11/02/russnesk_rulletta_ad_aka_um_kjalarnes/


----------



## irpsit (2 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

A tempestade aqui na Islândia foi extrema e causou muitos estragos (novamente). Depois do evento "freak" de Setembro, este foi outro evento anormal e extremo.

O IMO confirmou as rajadas máximas, de 70m/s no sudeste do país, junto ao glacier Vatnajokul, na estrada nacional (isto é *250km/h*) e os 59m/s na parte norte de Reykjavík (isto é *212km/h* na capital do país!)

Houve muitos casos de pessoas que levantaram voo com essas rajadas, ou empurradas, e causando ferimentos, especialmente em crianças. Foram muitas centenas de pedidos de ajuda, e vários feridos na zona da capital.

Fica aqui um vídeo:
http://ruv.is/frett/folk-fokid-og-slasast
Outro vídeo de Reykjavik hoje
http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/11/02/saerok_a_saebraut_myndskeid/


À parte disso, muitos carros sofreram danos, houve imensos acidentes, camiões virados de lado, barcos, casas danificadas e algumas destruídas, etc... um cenário algo desastroso, parece.

http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2012/11/02/mikid_tjon_i_vik_i_myrdal/

Felizmente onde estou, toda a gente se preveniu bem. Mas doi-me os pulmões devido à grande quantidade de cinza vulcânica que voa pelo ar. O ar está todo cinzento.

No norte da Islândia o vento não foi tão extremo mas foram os blizzards, que acumularam muito e bloquearam praticamente toda a zona norte e leste da Islândia. Todas as estradas nacionais estão bloqueadas lá.

Os especialistas islandeses falam que estes dois fenómenos extremos podem surgir de anomalias no Árctico, cada vez maiores, a nível da pressão, provavelmente causados pelo degelo recorde deste verão.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

Umas fotos é que era!


----------



## CptRena (6 Nov 2012 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Pelos Alpes, na Itália, temos um cenário fantástico







Por aqui estamos num "triângulo" de estabilidade


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

Por aqui começa a ficar bastante frio. Sigo agora com -10ºC após máxima de -2ºC. 

O dia começou com um vento forte de norte e céu encoberto.
Mas à medida que o dia avançou, o céu clareou e o vento parou. 
Rapidamente ficou bastante frio.

Por contraste, ontem e anteontem a máxima chegou a atingir 6ºC e choveu, o que derreteu parte da pouca neve que cobria o solo.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Nov 2012 às 16:40)

Situação complicada no Centro de Itália:

*Estação Poggio Perotto (GR):* 
*272mm* acumulados nas últimas 24h

*Estação San Donato (GR):*
*287mm* acumulados nas últimas 24h

*Estação Piancastagnaio (SI):*
*292mm* acumulados nas últimas 24h

Dados retirados de http://forum.ilmeteo.it/showthread.php?t=189017&page=68

No satélite vê-se bem uma formação de respeito a evoluir há muito tempo sobre a mesma zona de Itália...


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

Temperaturas muito agradabeis na Coruña, hoje temos 23ºC. Depois de um inicio frío em novembro, o sol e o calor voltam á península ibérica.
Forte contraste com o norte da França, París tem ás 15h 5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

Tal como já tinha referido ontem, a situação em Itália esteve bem complicada!
No cazatormentas está um belo resumo do que aconteceu, com um Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala a fazer-se sentir durante muito tempo no mesmo local praticamente...

Imagens de satélite:

Os valores dos acumulados são brutais! 

Orbetello, Toscana: *415 mm em 36 horas*.
Pomonte, Toscana: *406 mm em 36 horas*.
Lago de Poggio Perotto, Toscana: *404 mm em 36 horas*.


Podem consultar mais informação em _Episodio de lluvias torrenciales en la región de Toscana, Italia_


----------



## irpsit (16 Nov 2012 às 17:37)

Entretanto ficou bem mais frio e nevou bastante.
Acumulou 3 cm, máxima hoje de -3°C e está tudo branco por todo lado.

O nevoeiro gelado de ontem ajudou. Nao vou colocar fotos (talvez no fim de semana), porque eu nem tiro muitas e tenho estado ocupado, mas já sabem como imaginar o cenário.

Agora -6°C, neva fraco, céu nublado.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Nov 2012 às 11:23)

Nevoeiros de novembro nos grandes ríos europeos


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Nov 2012 às 20:43)

Muitisima chuva em Málaga, mais de 100 mm em Málaga Puerto





Este outono é muito húmido na Andalucia, depois no inverno, primavera e verao nao choverá nada.


----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2012 às 16:42)

Sigo com -8ºC já.

Estes dias tem tido céu limpo e ar calmo, portanto ajuda a mínimas bem baixas.

A máxima foi -3ºC, a mínima -9ºC.

Por aqui por perto, algumas estações do IM registaram -12ºC e já registam a mesma temperatura nesta altura, e estão bem mais perto do mar do que eu.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Esta última semana registei temperaturas mais altas, sempre à volta dos zero.

Tive alguma neve mas sobretudo muita chuva congelante (freezing rain). Portanto bastante gelo nos passeios e ruas.

Hoje, todo o dia, temperatura nos 0ºC e chuva congelante. Durante a noite, a temperatura desceu aos -2ºC, e a chuva congelou tudo, mas também caiu alguma neve. A máxima foi +1ºC.

A situação NAO nem está positiva, nem negativa, mas neutral (umas vezes com ligeira tendência positiva, noutras ocasiões negativa). A jet stream não está muito forte, apenas esporadicamente. 

Nada de significativo portanto para poder prever como vai ser o inverno europeu e islandês. Excepto que a relativa ausência de entradas polares (que parecia ser mais acentuada em Setembro), agora parece estar a deixar entrar mais ar de sudoeste no geral da Europa ocidental, Portugal e Islândia incluídos.

Assim tendo em conta todas as tendências e ciclo NAO, aposto num inverno mais chuvoso e quente do que a média (sobretudo em contraste com os invernos secos e frios de 2011 e 2012), para o grosso da Europa ocidental.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Boa noite

O mau tempo no Reino Unido provocou pelo menos 1 morto este fim de semana.
Ver mais aqui: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20488645


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2012 às 00:32)

Hoje um dia limpo (somente ficou nublado há pouco)

Desde os zero graus de ontem, a "máxima" de hoje foi -3ºC, a mínima desceu entretanto até aos -8ºC há pouco.

No interior da Islândia já segue com -16ºC, mas é vulgar nesta altura do ano. Há uma entrada polar desde a Islândia em direcção ao norte de Portugal, mas também há todo um ar quente e húmido que atingiu a Islândia nos últimos dias (e ainda nos afecta parcialmente), e atingiu hoje o Reino Unido, e Portugal nos últimos dias também. No satélite vê-se bem esse padrão da jet stream.

Parece agora que a jet stream vai puxar o ar polar mais sul, e manter-se assim durante uma ou duas semanas, mas aqui ainda estaremos a ser afectados pelo ar aquecido de sudoeste.


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Hoje a máxima não passou dos -7ºC.... Mas durante esta próxima noite, irá tornar encoberto (e subir a temperatura) com a aproximação de um sistema frontal.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Nov 2012 às 13:39)

Frío na Galiza, com neve por cima dos 1000 metros, e parece que toda a semana teremos as mesmas condiçoes.


----------



## CptRena (28 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

Muita neve 






Rifugio Bellavista


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

Mais um tornado, agora em Itália:

Retirado de: http://www.cacciatoriditornado.it/T...12/11/28_Tornado_Incredibile_a_Taranto_1.html


----------



## dahon (28 Nov 2012 às 17:19)




----------



## Ferreiro (29 Nov 2012 às 16:34)

Sigue o frío na Espanha. 
Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros




Villablino (León) 1000 metros 





Por debaixo dos 900 metros a neve ja desaparece em geral, Reinosa (Cantabria) 890 metros


----------



## Rainstorm (30 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

Então como vai o mau tempo aí pela Europa??


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Dez 2012 às 10:58)

Bastante queda de neve, nos últimos dias por Sankt Gallen (NE da Suíca):

*Webcam ao vivo ( Institut für Wirtschaftsinformatik, Universität St. Gallen)*

*Webcam com imagens atualizadas minuto a minuto (Bodensee)*

*Webcam com imagens de reload manual (Catedral de Sankt Gallen)*

*Webcams com imagens atualizadas de 5 em 5 minutos (St.Gallen Ost, Catedral e Bodensee)*


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Dez 2012 às 14:39)

Neve em Europa


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2012 às 15:04)

Sigo com +1.5ºC e chuva que há bocado foi bastante forte.

De manhã a temperatura rondou os 0ºC e o vento esteve bastante forte de sudeste durante a madrugada. Ontem, nevou um bocado, já que a temperatura diurna rondava os -1ºC, mas somente acumulou 1 cm (não foi grande coisa). 

Hoje derreteu TUDO, mas com esta chuva forte aos 100m, aos 400m já deve estar a cair um nevão violento.

A frente já está a passar e em breve entrará o ar frio novamente.
Junto à costa, o vento atinge rajadas acima dos 100km/h.

Aqui onde estou, nem na costa, nem no interior, o dia chuvoso parece um tirado do inverno português, devido à chuva intensa.

Nos últimos dias, a temperatura ronda os zero, ora ligeiramente acima e com chuva, ora ligeiramente abaixo mas geralmente sem grande neve. Tempo bastante dentro do normal.

Fotos:

Onde estou (aos 100m)






Aos 200m





E aos 300m





Por comparação, mostro duas webcams no norte (a neve lá é praticamente permanente, mesmo à cota zero)










No interior, o "tapete" de neve, é muito mais denso. Continuará assim até Maio ou Junho.


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2012 às 17:58)

Uma tromba de água, na costa italiana - Génova.
Tem a sua espectacularidade





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Oc41Aks-w&feature=plcp


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo, e tudo branco. 
Ontem após a chuva forte, virou um nevão, e cobriu tudo com 3 ou 4 cm.

Sigo com -2ºC e colocou-se agora nevoeiro. A máxima hoje foi +1ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Dez 2012 às 20:30)

Notavel incremento hoje da superficie com neve


----------



## Pisfip (4 Dez 2012 às 21:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Notavel incremento hoje da superficie com neve



Onde é possivel ter acesso a este mapa?


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Dez 2012 às 11:54)

Neve sobre os telhados de Venezia


----------



## irpsit (8 Dez 2012 às 12:49)

Sigo com zero graus, desde há vários dias que a temperatura ronda sempre os 0ºC, com pouca variação e tem chovido consistentemente ("freezing rain"). 

Por vezes neva, mas quase sempre chove ou faz sleet, mesmo quando a temperatura desce aos -2ºC. Porquê? Porque apesar de à superfície a temperatura arrefecer bastante devido à presença do gelo, em altitude, as massas atlânticas trazem ar quente e húmido, portanto a chuva cai e quando contacta com o solo, congela rapidamente. 

Hoje, sopra também um vento algo forte de norte, portanto prevejo que a temperatura vá cair significamente.

Esta madrugada a chuva terminou com alguma neve e portanto 2cm de neve fresca sobriram os 6cm compactos de gelo debaixo (congelado e recongelado várias vezes). Quando a camada é exposta é gelo puro e é difícil de caminhar, mesmo com crampons.


A webcam de onde vivo, em directo:


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Dez 2012 às 20:49)

Quase toda Europa com neve





Zagreb donde mais nevou


----------



## Ricardo Martins (11 Dez 2012 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Felizmente (estava a ver que nunca mais tinha férias) vou a Barcelona passear um pouco.
Alguêm daqui com conhecimento do estado do tempo lá para o proximo fim de semana?


----------



## rozzo (12 Dez 2012 às 11:46)

A Europa está bem gélida. 

Mínimas de hoje:


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2012 às 13:51)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Felizmente (estava a ver que nunca mais tinha férias) vou a Barcelona passear um pouco.
> Alguêm daqui com conhecimento do estado do tempo lá para o proximo fim de semana?



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/barcelona-id08019


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2012 às 13:51)

A neve hoje


----------



## Ricardo Martins (12 Dez 2012 às 18:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/barcelona-id08019



Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2012 às 09:29)

Sigo com -4°C após mínima de -7°C. O céu tem estado limpo e com vento frio de norte. Bastante geada formou-se além (ainda) neve acumulada (cerca de 4cm). Mas isto é aqui à cota 100.

Porque no interior da ilha, a temperatura caiu entretanto aos -22°C durante a noite.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2012 às 15:23)

A neve começa a diminuir no oeste da Europa devido ao ar temperado e úmido do atlántico





No norte da Grecia, a cidade de Kato Nevrokopi (500 metros) com neve desde o día 8


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Dez 2012 às 08:24)

Nevão na Polónia 

http://oognet.pl/content/details/775


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2012 às 12:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Nevão na Polónia
> 
> http://oognet.pl/content/details/775



Grande nevão mesmo 

Essa é a Webcam que eu utilizo quando quero saber como está o tempo em Bialystok, a cidade polaca onde fiz Erasmus, cheguei a ter o link na minha assinatura. 

Neste momento estão lá *-6.5ºC*.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2012 às 20:44)

Muita chuva na Galiza, mais de 300 mm de chuva nos últimos días nalgumas vilas galegas, como Rois (A Coruña).
Pelo sul do país temperaturas altas, acima dos 24ºC na provincia de Murcia.


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2012 às 21:31)

Sigo pela Islândia. Temperatura à volta dos -5ºC constantemente. Ar seco e limpo.

No entanto, os modelos, apesar de indicarem algum ar quente e húmido nos próximos dias, indicam a longo prazo frio brutal em todo o Árctico, mas mais vindas do bloqueio siberiano.

Neste momento, na Sibéria o bloqueio aproxima-se dos 1060mb, e as temperaturas dos -55ºC. O bloqueio vai trazer frio brutal para a Ásia nas próximas semanas e Europa de Leste (temperatura na ordem dos -20ºC a -30ºC desde a Áustria à Polónia)

Isto segundo os bloqueios trazer a jet para latitudes baixas como Portugal, e criar uma situação de NAO negativo aqui na Islândia, que em geral costumam ser propícias a vagas polares.

Vamos a ver o que Janeiro trará.


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Dez 2012 às 11:56)

Encontrei esta interessante pagina com informação de temperaturas actuais de todo o mundo
http://www.jabo-net.com/heure.html


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2012 às 13:54)

A superficie de neve segue retrocedendo na Europa Occidental e Central


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Dez 2012 às 17:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> A superficie de neve segue retrocedendo na Europa Occidental e Central



Sei que já tinham perguntado isto, mas como não houve resposta, cá vai de novo:

Onde podemos ter acesso a esses mapas?


----------



## CptRena (18 Dez 2012 às 17:31)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Sei que já tinham perguntado isto, mas como não houve resposta, cá vai de novo:
> 
> Onde podemos ter acesso a esses mapas?



A fonte mesmo é a NOAA

http://www.natice.noaa.gov/ims/


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2012 às 12:48)

Sigo com um grande derretimento.

Ontem a temperatura andou pelos -10ºC a -7ºC, e à noite estavam mesmo -9ºC. Mas durante a madrugada entrou uma nova e extensa massa de ar quente e húmido do Atlântico, de sul, e portanto a temperatura subiu imenso. Neste momento +5ºC.

Há locais já com +9ºC.

Entretanto uma estação do interior registou em pouco menos de 12 horas uma subida desde os -15ºC até actualmente aos 0ºC!

A neve (que já era pouca) está a derreter.
O dia está ventoso, nublado mas nem sequer caíu uma pinga ou floco. Mas já se sente o ar agradável, sem frio.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2012 às 11:40)

Sigo com +5ºC, mínima e máxima.

Ontem o dia rondou entre os +3ºC e +7ºC e choveu bastante à noite. Toda a neve derreteu, inclusive na maioria das montanhas em redor. Vento constante de sudeste (e entrada de nuvens de sul, desde o sul da Europa)

Junto à costa a temperatura ronda os +11ºC.


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2012 às 11:46)

Boas..

Por Viena sigo com 1.0°C e neve fraca, a temperatura desde ontem ás 19h variou entre +1 e -1°C.


Esta regiao do extremo leste da Austria em conjunto com uma faixa orientada desde os Balcaes até ao Baltico está a ser afectada por uma grande regiao de frontogenese onde a massa de ar atlantica choca com ar polar continental vindo da Russia, criando uma faixa onde deverá haver precipitacao forte, sob forma de neve em alguns pontos onde há acumulacao do ar frio e seco por baixo do ar quente que deverá passar acima dos 850hpa ( ontem via-se bem isso desde o aviao..fantastico..hehe)

Bom..até Domingo pela manha preve-se neve por vezes moderada a forte, que passará a chuva forte com vento de NW com rajadas até 60km.h na tarde de Domingo, quando se preve que a frente passe de vez....mas quanto a isso nao há certezas absolutas...se o ar quente demorar mais um pouco poderemos ter uma tempestade de neve pelo menos durante metade do dia de Domingo...veremos..


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

Um día mais -20ºC em Moscovo





O mapa de neve hoje


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

Vaga de frio no Leste Europeu e Ásia continua. Frio brutal.

A zona de Yakutsk chegou já aos -55ºC, e ronda os -44ºC.

Moscovo têm rondado os -20ºC, ou ligeiramente mais baixo.

Na Ucránia, o frio já matou quase uma centena de pessoas, com temperaturas entre os -20ºC e os -30ºC. No entanto, o frio parece nao passar da Europa de Leste para a Europa central. Pelo menos não em breve.

Na Escandinávia, o frio intenso ainda não chegou. As capitais rondam os -10ºC e o norte da península ronda os -25ºC. Frio mas normal para esta época do ano.

Os modelos prevêem que o ar siberiano comece na próxima semana a varrer para oeste a Escandinávia e depois aqui a Islândia. Daí em diante abre-se o caminho, para uma vaga de frio no resto da Europa pata Janeiro, mas tudo depende da entrada de ar atlântico.

Aqui na Islândia sigo com temperaturas muito elevadas para a época, mas é temporária. Sigo agora com +3ºC e chuva fraca. Tudo por causa de ter a jet stream a entrar de sul.

No entanto as previsões automáticas dão temperaturas na ordem dos -20ºC para depois do Natal, com a chegada desse ar frio. Inclusive os modelos prevêem até -35ºC, o que aproximaria do recorde absoluto da Islândia. É excitante ver essas previsão!

http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/eastfjords/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Dez 2012 às 06:34)

Oymyakon na Sibéria está com -50°C neste momento. E o resto anda tudo por volta disso. Yakutsk,  Tomtor,  etc...


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Dez 2012 às 12:29)

Pois toda a Europa vai tremer de frio para Janeiro mas pareçe-me que pelo país vai ser a massa de ar atlântico a ganhar mais uma vez, mas também prefiro chuva e neve do que frio e tempo seco


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Dez 2012 às 16:12)

Muito frío no leste de Europa, mas quase calor na península ibérica, hoje (até agora)

Ronda (Málaga) 250 metros 26,6ºC

En altitude:
Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila) 1525 metros 18,6ºC
Ávila 1100 metros 17,3ºC
Segovia 1000 metros 17,1ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2012 às 14:40)

Por Viena ontem o dia foi frio, com alguns flocos de neve pela noite, temperaturas em torno aos 0/-1°C.

Hoje tempo frio, bastante neve pela manha ( 5-10cm) e a partir das 12h freezing rain que continua até agora.
Algum gelo nas arvores e um mix no solo de gelo e neve e agua "meio congelada"..

-0.3°C agora...

Pelas 19h regresso a Lisboa...num voo que deverá atrasar devido ás más condicoes de visibilidade e ventos variaveis com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2012 às 18:14)

Temperaturas altísimas na Espanha peninsular.

Norte do país (mar Cantábrico)
Santander 23.6ºC
San Sebastián 23.9ºC

Centro do país
Ávila 1130 metros 19.4ºC !!!

Mas como sempre sao as ilhas Canarias os locais mais quentes como 28ºC no sul da ilha de Tenerife


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2012 às 19:59)

De facto Ferreiro há umas diferenças algo dramáticas de temperatura na Europa.

Muito quente a sul e em geral a oeste. Bastante frio siberiano a nordeste.
Temperaturas de verão na Espanha. Temperaturas siberianas na Europa de leste.

Aqui na Islândia sigo agora com -1ºC, depois de vários dias com máximas a rondar os +7ºC mas com +12ºC junto à costa. A previsão agora aponta -30C para o leste do país daqui a uns dias. É uma diferença simplesmente brutal.

Passarei de temperaturas a rondar o recorde quente para Dezembro, para temperaturas que vão rondar o recorde frio para Dezembro.




Ferreiro disse:


> Muito frío no leste de Europa, mas quase calor na península ibérica, hoje (até agora)
> 
> Ronda (Málaga) 250 metros 26,6ºC
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2012 às 22:36)

Moscovo aeroporto (Domodedowo) -28ºC agora.


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2012 às 02:29)

Atenção! Posso estar a chegar a um momento histórico.

A previsão islandesa aponta, com muita incerteza ainda, a possibilidade de a temperatura atingir -30ºC a -35ºC no interior da Islândia no dia 27 ou 28 de Dezembro. A ser assim estaríamos a apenas uns graus do *recorde histórico de -38ºC* de 1918 !!!

Os modelos, como disse, ainda estão incertos, apontando entre -31ºC a -45ºC tal é a incerteza do quão frio a temperatura cairá. Mesmo estando somente a 3 dias.







A incerteza nesta gama de temperaturas, é que um local pode estar com -12ºC e dez kms ao lado uma estação registar -25ºC, porque tudo depende da topografia do terreno, protecção do vento e da humidade. 

Frequentemente no Inverno observo essas diferenças que seriam inacreditáveis para quem estivesse em Portugal. Com temperaturas a cair aos -25ºC, é possível que certos locais que são autênticos poços de frio atingam então temperaturas próximas do recorde de -38ºC

A última saída indica -34ºC e -38ºC  em duas estações no dia 27 de Dezembro.

O mais inédito ainda é que há uns dias choveu e esteve temperatura bem acima do zero, então quase toda a neve derreteu no país e agora vamos entrar nesta massa siberiana, sem ter qualquer neve no solo. É raríssimo.

Sigo com -4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2012 às 11:01)

Impresionante ontem Santander aeroporto 25.4ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2012 às 12:02)

irpsit disse:


> Frequentemente no Inverno observo essas diferenças que seriam inacreditáveis para quem estivesse em Portugal. Com temperaturas a cair aos -25ºC, é possível que certos locais que são autênticos poços de frio atingam então temperaturas próximas do recorde de -38ºC



Sim, os poços de ar frio podem provocar a ocorrência de valores de temperatura consideravelmente mais baixos que nas áreas adjacentes, já vi estudos de casos com diferenças superiores a 15ºC / 20ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2012 às 13:21)

Pelo contrario na península ibérica a previsao é de temperaturas suaves durante todo o natal.

Os records de ontem


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2012 às 13:41)

-31ºC no aeroporto de Moscovo Domodedovo





Webcam no downtown


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2012 às 14:41)

O mapa de neve. Ontem Viena e Berlin tinham neve, mas hoje ja nao. Nos próximos días a neve vai retroceder muito na Europa Central.


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Dez 2012 às 19:31)

Este ano está a ser muito estranho, com muita neve e agora um grande derretimento mas o pior é que até agora tanto pela Europa ocidental como por aquí (a neve ainda só caíu em abundância acima dos 1200 metros)


----------



## stormy (26 Dez 2012 às 01:05)

A chuva gelada ( freezing rain) que caiu em Viena dia 23, fotografada no dia seguinte e no dia de natal:

http://www.skywarn.at/forum/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=15633
http://www.skywarn.at/forum/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=15639

É de referir que estas fotos foram tiradas em dias de ventos de sul, em que o vale do Danubio fica protegido pelos Alpes conservando uma camada de inversão térmica com ar muito frio e saturado...nos ultimos dias Viena mal tem passado dos 0ºC durante o dia, sempre com nevoeiro, enquanto em altura as temperaturas aos 850hpa se aproximam dos +15ºC devido ao Fohen, com maximas de 16-18ºC em varios locais dos Alpes a cotas de 700-1200m..


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Dez 2012 às 13:23)

Enorme recuo da neve na Europa






Poucas capitais europeas estao nevadas agora mesmo: as escandinavas, as mais orientais e Bucarest.
Chisinau (Moldavia) hoje


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2012 às 14:05)

Uma tempestade de invulgar baixa pressao atmosférica está neste momento em ciclogénese explosiva entre a Irlanda e Islandia.

Neste momento sigo com +2ºC, chuva forte e pressao a 965mb. Ontem tinha acima dos 990mb.

A pressao minima deverá chegar aos 940mb. E o vento na regiao noroeste da Islandia deverá atingir 120km/h sustentados (e com uma "tidal surge").

Neste momento a neve já segue no norte com mais de 1 metro de acumulaçao e várias cidades ficaram isoladas. Algumas populaçoes foram evacuadas devido ao risco de avalanches e 3 carros foram mesmo apanhados por uma. Isafjordur, umas das cidades do norte ficou já sem leite, por estar isoladas há mais de 2 dias e por isto ter sido precisamente depois do Natal.

Somente chove na minha zona, porque estou a receber algum fohn creio. Junto ao mar em Reykjavik, a neve continua, mas sem grande intensidade ainda. O pior da tempestade será amanha.

Exemplo de uma estrada aqui perto no sul:





Exemplo de uma estrada no norte, onde a estrada ficou debaixo da neve:





Outro exemplo!





As imagens sao webcams em tempo real. Simplesmente espantoso.


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2012 às 23:23)

Aqui nao pára de chover, e é uma situaçao invulgar - passo a descrever os detalhes.

Porque estou à cota 100 e chove, mas à cota zero (para sul, e apenas a 20km daqui) neva bastante. Mais para cima, até à cota 700 para norte, somente chove. *Esta situaçao já dura há 2 horas: é algo invulgar*!

Reykjavik e a cota zero segue com 0ºC (e as montanhas à volta com -2ºC). Eu com +1ºC, o interior da ilha com +4ºC (mas também com temperaturas a rondar os zero, em certas regioes)







É tudo provocado por situaçoes locais de *fohn*. O vento está bastante forte em altitude mas mais calmo à superfície. Isso explica esta dinâmica peculiar.

Na Islandia o fohn nao costuma ocorrer assim de forma tao dramática. Já nos Alpes ocorram situaçoes mais peculiares ainda.

No norte do país, o blizzard deu agora lugar a água-neve e a temperatura subiu (+2ºC), o que provocará ainda mais avalanches. A acumulaçao lá é enorme.

As avalanches hoje causaram já estragos e evacuaçoes. As maiores dos ultimos anos. É entao a terceira tempestade histórica (invulgarmente intensa e que bate algum recorde) do final de 2012. 

O vento entretanto é previsto que atinja 144km/h sustentados, assim que a depressão mostre o seu lado norte. Violento, embora não seja um recorde.

Há um gradiente enorme entre o anticiclone na Gronelandia com 1026mb e a depressao a entrar que tem cerca de 945mb! 
*Sao 81 milibares de diferença!* 

Neste momento já sigo com 954mb! 
Só hoje caíu 24mb e ontem caíram mais outros 22mb.

1000mb há 48 horas
978mb há 24 horas
954mb agora, e continua em queda

ps: esta é pressao ao nível do mar !!!

Pressoes destes valores ocorrem geralmente 1 vez por ano, mas geralmente nao costumam gerar tanto gradiente como esta.


----------

